# Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion FUCK IT... TRISH APPRECIATION NIGHT



## Starbuck

*No spoilers*
​


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:austin


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

The fact that they've barely even hyped this isn't a good sign.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

its really today. So Happy Anniversary to them.

but yeah not expecting it to be like the 1000th episode. No more football so maybe things will pick upratings wise. Personally, still not watching the whole show too long. So I just stay with Rock/Punk and whoever legend appears.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can't wait!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The fact that they've barely even hyped this isn't a good sign.


I decided to make the thread early again this week so that the great members of WF could hype it themselves....

I don't think WWE even mentioned it once on Raw though. Fucking horrible promotion from a company that, when it decides to promote something, usually provides some of the best advertising campaigns out there. 

:vince


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Audrey Marie should debut and the Glass should indeed shatter. A Rock promo here, and a HHH promo there, and Punk doing some work. I think just like the 1000th ep, WWE will still keep focus on the story lines rather then SO much focus on the celebration itself.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:austin :rock4 unk2 :heyman :cena3 :jpl and quite possibly :flair2

:mark:


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

They haven't mentioned it because I have a feeling if you're expecting all these old faces you'll be bitterly disappointed.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hoping for an Evolution one nighter not for a nostalgia based promo, but for a night of ass kicking like the good ol' days.......

12 man tag main event Evolution/Rock/Cena vs. Lesnar/Punk/Shield/Ziggler


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Hawksea said:


> 12 man tag main event Evolution/Rock/Cena vs. Lesnar/Punk/Shield/Ziggler


On *free* TV? :bateman


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I do laugh at the only person WWE hyped for this week was


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

As long as Austin shows up Im happy


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

2 pages in and already people talking about reports. NO FUCKING SPOILERS.


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hope Lesnar and Taker show up.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Look on the bright side, they're barely hyping it up so maybe there will be a big surprise, or maybe it'll be a great show.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This place would blow up if we'd get a Vince, Austin, Rock, Punk, Heyman segment.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm hoping the lack of hype is to make the the comeback of the likes of Stone Cold a massive surprise. Hearing the glass shatter doesn't have the same effect if we know it's coming.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder how many of the surprise returns will be ruined, like always, after they are photographed at the airport? :vince3


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DwayneAustin said:


> I wonder how many of the surprise returns will be ruined, like always, after they are photographed at the airport? :vince3


Mania season is really the time to stay out of this place and em dirtsheets.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

gonna be great


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Flair
Foley
HBK
Bret Hart
HHH
Taker
Rock
Austin 
Vince
JR
JBL

One can only hope!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm watching this one. I hope to see Austin, Undertaker, New Age Outlaws and Ric Flair.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just give me another scorching hot :Rock/unk2 promo & this guy here :austin & I'll be good.

Also if Taker does return for this show we could get a tease of his Mania opponent.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I want to see a Taker promo, even if he is facing punk, I'm intrigued to see how him finding an opponent and how the streak develops now we know HHH isn't in the picture.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

3 words. 

Mean Street Posse.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



CHIcagoMade said:


> Just give me another scorching hot :Rock/unk2 promo & this guy here :austin & I'll be good.
> 
> Also if Taker does return for this show we could get a tease of his Mania opponent.


Why not a triple threat pipe bomb fest?


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I just want Austin there. Please, WWE, put Austin on my TV.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Brock/Austin/Taker please

If I can only pick one, Austin.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> 2 pages in and already people talking about reports. NO FUCKING SPOILERS.


It's his sled. It was his sled from when he was a kid.

:lelbron

I think there will be a lot of disappointed patrons come Tuesday, even more so than usual.

IMO, they made the choice to go with the 1000th episode rather the 20th anniversary to do a megashow as it was so important to get the 3-hour-era off to an explosive start.

Expecting this show to have a few nice moments and a few unexpected returns; but nothing on the scale of the 1000th episode.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hoping for DA GOAT to show up....


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Get me Jesse Ventura on commentary and the show is GOAT.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dx-and-kevin-nash-invade-the-nxt-taping-at-full-sail-university-26083612

DX and KEvin Nash humiliate Sandow. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm actually thinking Del Rio celebrates... A pissed off Big Show WMD... Ziggler cash in....


----------



## JY57

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Lariatoh! said:


> I'm actually thinking Del Rio celebrates... A pissed off Big Show WMD... Ziggler cash in....


No Way they going to treat ADR's reign like they did with Christian (I am still pist about that). I give him til Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just going to sit back and wait for Piper's music to hit.


----------



## Defei

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Del Rio should open the show.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Would be cool if they had updated version of the Raw15 intro video.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

REMEMBER THIS!

Ziggler will be WHC by the end of night!

post number #41


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Skyfall said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dx-and-kevin-nash-invade-the-nxt-taping-at-full-sail-university-26083612
> 
> DX and KEvin Nash humiliate Sandow. Pretty good stuff.


It's pretty obvious we will see DX again during the 20th anniversary if they even show up during a nxt taping! And its still strange to see HHH with that short hair.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hopefully it gives us a solid hour and a half of good stuff, being optimistic but I hope they can pull it off. Rock/Punk segment should be good but im not a fan of Flair being involved, don't really get it. I can see the 'New Age Outlaws' 'officially' return to compete on this RAW, along with HHH and HBK to have some segment with a Brock teaser and regarding if he actually has retired or not. 

I don't think Undertaker will show up, its too close to WrestleMania surely for him but I think most are expecting Austin, not sure if I'll be more or less excited if he doesn't show, if he shows great! but if he doesn't its clearly because its to close to WrestleMania maybe? We'll see.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dxbender said:


> Would be cool if they had updated version of the Raw15 intro video.


Even the crowd were badass back then.Now they only show these little faggoty ass kids


----------



## SpookshowTony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's happened in the past, but a gimmick battle royal would be nice. Duke "The Dumpster" Droese, Battle Kat, and the GOAT Aldo Montoya please. I doubt that will happen and they'll mostly show Attitude era stuff.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler cashing in his briefcase.

I have to figure out the perfect opponent for Taker, but there is none. But if he´s gonna be at WM this year, he will show up.

Kaitlyn winning the diva´s championship.

Thats my predictions.


----------



## Attitude3:16

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hoping austin shows up


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So WWE.com has right on the main page "The Rich History of World Title Changes on Raw"--wonder if that's some weird way of telling us to expect one?


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Since Austin was unable to make it to Raw 1000, I'm staying positive that he'll be there tomorrow night.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Emotion Blur said:


> So WWE.com has right on the main page "The Rich History of World Title Changes on Raw"--wonder if that's some weird way of telling us to expect one?


Ya, seems real likely. Like how last year they hyped up big moments that happened on Raw after WM(Lesnar debut was one of them) and we all know what happened then....

Would suck though if Ziggler cashes in and wins on this night. What'd be the point of Del Rio even winning last week? Wouldn't mind Ziggler cashing in at WM or something, or even this monday had big show been champ. Just tired of all these stupid short term title reigns WWE gave out. 

On their poll for "greatest superstar in history of raw", the picture on the main page is Batista. He's not gonna win the poll, but interesting that him of all guys is the picture on the poll.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hoping for an Austin appearance (Y)


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

http://www.wwe.com/classics/classic-lists/all-world-championship-changes-on-raw
http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/2013-01-11/aj-ziggler-edge-lita-26082626

Seems like they're hyping Dolph's cashing-in. :steiner2


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Pasab said:


> http://www.wwe.com/classics/classic-lists/all-world-championship-changes-on-raw
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/2013-01-11/aj-ziggler-edge-lita-26082626
> 
> Seems like they're hyping Dolph's cashing-in. :steiner2


I hope not. Del Rio just won the championship, would be bad for the title itself. Plus I'm interested to see how Del Rio manages as a face champion. I've been wanting Dolph to cash in but now that Del Rio is the champ I think the earliest it should happen is EC.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I just don't care about this show for some reason. Don't care about Austin showing up unless it's for a good reason. Don't care too much about Rock's concert. They should had pull a 2003 and have the show where the World used to be on Tuesday and still have Raw the night before.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone else notice Austin isn't in the 20th anv ad? Did they take him out or was he never in it? Could have sworn he was in the commercial originally.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> Anyone else notice Austin isn't in the 20th anv ad? Did they take him out or was he never in it? Could have sworn he was in the commercial originally.


IDK i dont notice things like that but if they did take him out then its for 2 reasons. 1. They want him to have a surprise return or 2. He wont be there at all. Im hoping that its the first reason


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Since this is "W"WE, who wants to bet that since Raw is in Houston, they mention that the Houston Texans lost in NFL playoff game(likely some heel such as CM Punk mentions it) or John Cena mentions it(since his New England Patriots are team that beat them) and then compliments Houston Texans after(so he's like "I know I'm from Boston and you guys probably hate that area right now, but had the Texans won, I would have been cheering them all the way through the superbowl")


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope we see Austin. Looking forward to Punk/Rock. I'm a huge Rock fan but I fear for him with his concert. He proved me wrong last year but I can't see it going well this time. He doesn't have much ammo with Punk. He can't really mention the ratings or his build without burying him. What's left? Hope Rocky proves me wrong.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm being as pessimistic as I possibly can be so I am pleasantly surprised with his concert. I genuinely think it'll suck though.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Edge says he won't be at Raw


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

i don't think the concert will actually go on
somehow it will be cut short by the shield and punk


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



dxbender said:


> Edge says he won't be at Raw


Wasn't even expecting him in the first place, a shame though, it would have been cool to see him.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wondering how many times Cole or Lawler will say HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM tonight :cole1

Or actually probably this guy :cena2 when he comes out at the start to do his ringmaster routine 

Come to think of it since Rock is gonna be singing they may as well have Cena come out with him and be his hype man


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Tonight......

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky 

Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin Austin 

Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker Undertaker


----------



## stevie888

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hmm is it gona be worth watching Raw 20 years live from UK tonight?!


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Steph comeback or I riot...


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Even with all the stuff that will no doubt be happening on RAW tonight, I still can't bring myself to stay up and sit through 3 whole hours. Can't say I'm looking forward to the Rock concert after the last one, either. Hopefully Punk interrupts early on and saves the segment.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Was more excited for last weeks show than this 20th anniversary edition but hopefully this will be a far better show than last weeks.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Punk/Austin Promo please!


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Green Light said:


> Wondering how many times Cole or Lawler will say HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM tonight :cole1


_"Ground Control to Major Tom,
Ground Control to Major Tom,
Take your protein pills, and blah blah Cookie Puss"_ 

dat Rock Concert is gonna be wild :Rock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's pretty much Punk vs the world, so shit's about to get real.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn I was hoping for an E and C reunion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's pretty much Punk vs the world, so shit's about to get real.


PUNK GUNNA BEET DOWN DEM LEGENDS TONITE!

FIRST WOOOOOOOOOO MAN!

THEN DEAD MAN!

THEN PEOPLE'S... MAN!

MAYBE WIT SUM RATTLESNAKE THROWN IN!


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Spoiler for tonight:









lol, but seriously...WWE actually posted that pic


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT US SPINNER TITLE!


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

20th anniversary of RAW, so hopefully it's a good one. The only thing I'm hoping for is an Austin appearance, but I won't be too disappointed if he doesn't show since he's not advertised. An Undertaker appearance, starting to build towards his match at Wrestlemania 29, would be nice as well. 

The Rock concert, meh, I'm not overly looking forward to that. Punk will interrupt, and the Rock will insult him. As long as we get a good promo from the two, that's all that matters. I can't see Ziggler cashing in his Money In The Bank and winning the World Title, but I'd love to see that. Yes, that would mean a very short reign as World Champion for Del Rio, but oh well.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Looking forward to tonight, hopefully it'll be an enjoyable show and we get an Austin appearance.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd mark the fuck out if i see Shane O Mac make an appearance on Raw tonight


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*I'm as big a Rock fan as you'll find and I'm not looking forward to yet another Rock concert. I don't even know if I'll watch. 

I'm not looking forward to the show to begin with. I'm not into seeing old guys come back to not really do anything that will advance any storylines. It's just not my thing. *


----------



## Max Mouse

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anybody heard about on Edge twitter that he wont be on Raw tonight because death in the family?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It was confirmed that Edge won't be at RAW tonight


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

More segments with Punk, Shield, Rock, Bryan, Ziggler and Cesaro; less of the rest of the roster, please.

AUSTIN~! better be there.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Austin or riot. That's all.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shame that they've given a big show like this to a terrible crowd like Houston.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd love to see The Shield beat the fuck out of some legend, an important legend lol. Ricky Steamboat perhaps and then they could debut Richie? Who knows.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TheGreatOne. said:


> Shame that they've given a big show like this to a terrible crowd like Houston.


Makes sense if the Texas Trio are gonna be there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I expect an Austin appearance to compensate him not being there at RAW 1000, through no fault of his own.

I expect the Rock Concert to be standard. Whatever segment Punk and Rock have tonight I doubt will match their brilliant segment last week but if they do, sheesh this feud is becoming epic in every sense of the word.

The Shield will be expected to possibly announce their Rumble spots and will probably attack Orton and Sheamus leading up to it.

Other things to expect are the Barrett/Steamboat "angle" to continue, I guess. Kaitlyn will finally win the Divas champion (Especially NOW with what's being reported on Eve and her future plans). 

This SHOULD be a great RAW. But will it?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Shellshock on Austin pls.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Stunner on Green Light pls.


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Green Light said:


> Shellshock on Austin pls.


:vince


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Guys, I'm expecting an Austin/Cena/Ziggler segment. Don't be surprised if Punk and Austin have little to no camera time together since Punk is dealing with the Rock. I just HOPE to God Austin doesn't have to forcibly put Cena over since this is going to be involved with Cena's whole "Redemption" thing.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I cant wait the anticipation is killing me! I gotta get a Knees 2 Faces Punk shirt.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Green Light said:


> Shellshock on Austin pls.


only after a stunner on ziggler, gotta see dat selling


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Some more Punk/Rock, and whatever they've got in store legends-wise should be good enough for me. 


I also kinda hope Big E gets the mic again. For comedy purposes.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Stone Cold shows up, I'll be happy. That's the least I'm hoping for. Lesnar showing up is a bonus, but an unlikely one.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm hoping for Austin, but not holding my breath. He seems content doing his own thing now. But I hope he's there.

I'm honestly not looking forward to The Rock concert at all. More cookiepuss shit.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Starbuck said:


> I'd love to see The Shield beat the fuck out of some legend, an important legend lol. Ricky Steamboat perhaps and then they could debut Richie? Who knows.


Steamboat hasn't done a single thing physical in the ring after he got a brain aneurysm during the Nexus attack of 2010. They're not touching him. They'll just keep teasing Barrett attacking him until Richie debuts.

Shield should beat up Taker or Austin, that'd give them heat.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like Richie but I don't think he is a ready to be called up yet. Same with Bo Dallas and Leo Kruger if the rumors are true that they'll be up in a few months. Hell, I still ain't feeling Langston in the main roster as well.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Steamboat hasn't done a single thing physical in the ring after he got a brain aneurysm during the Nexus attack of 2010. They're not touching him. They'll just keep teasing Barrett attacking him until Richie debuts.
> 
> Shield should beat up Taker or Austin, that'd give them heat.


Whoops. I didn't know that. Yeah, I guess we can rule out any physical interaction from Steamboat then and rightfully so.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wade is going to be jobbing to some NXT geek who is only on the roster due to his father isn't he? What a shambles. unk3


----------



## Ryckert

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



TheGreatOne. said:


> Wade is going to be jobbing to some NXT geek who is only on the roster due to his father isn't he? What a shambles. unk3


Says the guy with Shane McMahon in his signature, wearing a championship belt while his father stands proudly behind him.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Ryckert said:


> Says the guy with Shane McMahon in his signature, wearing a championship belt while his father stands proudly behind him.


Except Shane has paid his dues unlike any of the rookies. Can't stand newfags like you who don't know shit about wrestling pre 2009.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



King_Kool-Aid™;12610418 said:


> Except Shane has paid his dues unlike any of the rookies. Can't stand newfags like you who don't know shit about wrestling pre 2009.


What dues had Shane O'Mac paid in early 99 (as a wrestler) when he won the European title? Worked a couple of matches, did some commentary, cut a few promos and did some ref work. Half of the point was that he hadn't paid his dues.


----------



## Ryckert

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Except Shane has paid his dues unlike any of the rookies. Can't stand newfags like you who don't know shit about wrestling pre 2009.


Gotta love the assumption that I don't know about wrestling just because I'm new to the forum.

Anyway, I do appreciate Shane's occasional in-ring work from that era. Loved his stuff with Blackman and of course the King of the Ring match with Angle. He took crazier bumps than almost any of the boys (bar Foley) and could actually work a decent match.

I was just trying to make a quick joke, so sorry if I'm a "newfag."


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Duke Droese said:


> What dues had Shane O'Mac paid in early 99 (as a wrestler) when he won the European title? Worked a couple of matches, did some commentary, cut a few promos and did some ref work. Half of the point was that he hadn't paid his dues.


he paid them though. damn near broke his neck and all that shit the other wrestlers go through. He definitely more than made up for that handed Euro title.



Ryckert said:


> Gotta love the assumption that I don't know about wrestling just because I'm new to the forum.
> 
> Anyway, I do appreciate Shane's occasional in-ring work from that era. Loved his stuff with Blackman and of course the King of the Ring match with Angle. He took crazier bumps than almost any of the boys (bar Foley) and could actually work a decent match.
> 
> I was just trying to make a quick joke, so sorry if I'm a "newfag."


lol it didn't come off as a joke. Its hard to tell with all the new fans who actually believe stuff like that.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I want Austin to stun Ziggler. 

Just to see DAT SELL. Kicks him in the stomach, lands the stunner, Ziggler pulls a Scott Hall but does like 3 back flips and lands on the popcorn guy in row 7.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



King_Kool-Aid™;12611010 said:


> he paid them though. damn near broke his neck and all that shit the other wrestlers go through. He definitely more than made up for that handed Euro title.


Yeah, Shane's great. The same gutsy tough bastard that his father is and almost as charismatic.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Teh_TaKeR said:


> I want Austin to stun Ziggler.
> 
> *Just to see DAT SELL. Kicks him in the stomach, lands the stunner, Ziggler pulls a Scott Hall but does like 3 back flips and lands on the popcorn guy in row 7.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Please let this happen.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh man, looking forward so much to Rock Concert IV :cool2.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, I almost forgot about this one. Definitely DLing the full show tomorrow after school. With the lack of promotion, I expect nothing much, though.

I've really been out of tune with the product in the past few months.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And looking at Punk's twitter, he has a match tonight on Raw.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:flair be wanting that rematch.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Despite people's pessimism i'm actually looking forward to the Rock concert.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It might be good seeing how Rock has his groove back.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Punks in a match...Hoping to god the main event for tonight is Rock/ Team Hell No vs Punk/ Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Leaked ending to Raw tonight:



Spoiler


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Carlito via Twitter:


> "Raw is in H-town tonight. Think Im gonna go check it out. Gonna see if Primo & Epico can get me backstage so I can get an otunga autograph!!"


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SonoShion said:


> Carlito via Twitter:


That is the most bullshit tweet I have ever read. No one would ever want Otungas autograph.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Duke Droese said:


> What dues had Shane O'Mac paid in early 99 (as a wrestler) when he won the European title? Worked a couple of matches, did some commentary, cut a few promos and did some ref work. Half of the point was that he hadn't paid his dues.


They put the European title on him to get heat on Shane and it certainly worked. Shane was one of the best heels in the company from 98-99


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Austin better be there. He's the only reason why I'm watching Raw.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

SOSheamus said:


> Punks in a match...Hoping to god the main event for tonight is Rock/ Team Hell No vs Punk/ Rhodes Scholars.




would be amazing but I don't see it happening.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Zigglers talking more trash about the rock .... Would totally mark out if rock challenged him to a match tonight


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I honestly don't see why a 1000th episode would be so much bigger than a 20th anniversary show, in fact, I'd argue that the latter is more special. But whatever, I'm excited for the show, though I'm not looking forward to another Rock concert whatsoever. I wonder if we'll have any WM matches set up.



James1o1o said:


> That is the most bullshit tweet I have ever read. No one would ever want Otungas autograph.


....I think he was kidding.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



James1o1o said:


> That is the most bullshit tweet I have ever read. No one would ever want Otungas autograph.


Carlito would definitely want a autograph from a fellow body-guy.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



xdoomsayerx said:


> Zigglers talking more trash about the rock .... Would totally mark out if rock challenged him to a match tonight


i'm not sure rocky is gonna fight tonight, but yeah that would be awesome


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

*HBK, please*


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Medo said:


> *HBK, please*


YES! 

I'll take DX or HBK by himself superkicking someone's teeth down their throat. 

I want Austin and Taker too.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Austin is the main guy I want to see. Imagine the pop if the glass shatter played out of nowhere between a Rock/Punk promo :mark:

Lesnar, HBK, HHH, Taker are the other four I would love to see show up.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hoping for Steph and a cash in. Anything else is just a bonus... My standards are so low for Raw nowadays... Please cash in!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Just think anout this. It's going to be so strange, but when - or IF - everyone hears one single solitary little 'dong!', the crowd in Houston will go absolutely apeshit and this forum will be in Database Error mode for about ten minutes. Just from a half-second sound effect.

Now THAT'S power.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Would mark the fuck out if HBK or Taker were there tonight.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

As of Sunday stone cold was NOT in the script for tonight


----------



## murder

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



xdoomsayerx said:


> As of Sunday stone cold was NOT in the script for tonight


Says who?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Pretty sure we'll see HBK and Taker. Not so sure about Austin though. 

Pulling out an all-nighter for this one.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I hope for (from what is not announced)

A SCSA showing
An Undertake teaser video or appearance
Something setting up the next Brock match
A HBK/HHH segment
Ziggler Cash In


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Would also love Orton to turn heel tonight. It's about time he gets into a ME storyline.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LuN™ said:


> Would also love Orton to turn heel tonight. It's about time he gets into a ME storyline.


I still want to see a Brock/Orton match up, Apart from Taker and The Rock, Orton is the next Wrestler i'd like to see a match between the two.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Really hoping to see Austin. Despite news sites and whatnot saying wwe cancelled on the legends i feel like they said that to make for a bigger surprise when they show. Just like Lesnars return... Who really saw that coming 24 hours before raw?


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LuN™ said:


> Would also love Orton to turn heel tonight. It's about time he gets into a ME storyline.


I'd prefer:


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kieranwwe said:


> I hope for (from what is not announced)
> 
> A SCSA showing
> An Undertake teaser video or appearance
> Something setting up the next Brock match
> A HBK/HHH segment
> *Ziggler Cash In*


i hope not, during wrestlemania season ziggler got no chance in hell to have a decent reign, they will force him to drop the title as soon as he can


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LuN™ said:


> Would also love Orton to turn heel tonight. It's about time he gets into a ME storyline.


I think I read on a site he is taking time off...

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/12881/report-randy-orton-to-take-time-off-shad-gaspard

Take it for what it's worth


----------



## xdoomsayerx

murder said:


> Says who?




Justin labars twitter. But plans could always change


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Pongo said:


> i hope not, during wrestlemania season ziggler got no chance in hell to have a decent reign, they will force him to drop the title as soon as he can


I'd say he would hold it till at least Mania if not further if he cashed in.

At WM it could be Ziggler/Orton or if we wanted a fatal 4 way Ziggler/Orton/Barrett/Sheamus


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dear Lord, 
If you really do love us, you will will keep AJ Lee away from any segments tonight involving wrestling GOATS such as Austin, Taker, HBK, The Rock, Flair etc.

Unless, of course, you want her to receive a Stunner or Sweet Chin Music, in which case, I will sacrifice my cat in your honour as thanksgiving to you.

Thanking you in advance,
DwayneAustin


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Think it'll be a good show tonight, can't hack staying up through the night for it though, shame, the chat and banter in this thread is as good as the show sometimes.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DwayneAustin said:


> Dear Lord,
> If you really do love us, you will will keep AJ Lee away from any segments tonight involving wrestling GOATS such as Austin, Taker, HBK, The Rock, Flair etc.
> 
> Unless, of course, you want her to receive a Stunner or Sweet Chin Music, in which case, I will sacrifice my cat in your honour as thanksgiving to you.
> 
> Thanking you in advance,
> DwayneAustin


I can imagine Cole "Oh My God. Literally. Has just entered the ring ohhh and he recieves a sweet chin music followed by a stunner!"


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Predicting a Ziggler Cash-in tonight. 
Can't wait! :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I read on on a dirt sheet somewhere that...


Spoiler: spoilers



Cena Wins :cena


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



kieranwwe said:


> I'd say he would hold it till at least Mania if not further if he cashed in.
> 
> At WM it could be Ziggler/Orton or if we wanted a fatal 4 way Ziggler/Orton/Barrett/Sheamus


i still prefer him to cash in at wrestlemania, it could be a big wrestlemania moment for him and from there he could have a decent reign


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Really hoping to see Austin. Despite news sites and whatnot saying wwe cancelled on the legends i feel like they said that to make for a bigger surprise when they show. Just like Lesnars return... Who really saw that coming 24 hours before raw?


Thank you, I'm not the only one. A _current_ Orton vs Brock match would be an amazing match, I would much rather see that than Brock/HHH part II.



SonoShion said:


> I'd prefer:



:mark: Wouldn't mind postpone Orton's Heel turn for this.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

1. Ziggles had better cash in, dammit. Worst case scenario is obviously for Cena to go full circle with the burial and screw Dolph out of a cash in.

2. While I am bitching about Cena let me be perfectly clear: He must not be allowed to inject his Fred Flintstone monkey ass into Phillip/Dwayne. He had his chance to make something out of a ludicrously hyped series of promos and a main event match with The Rock. ONCE IN LIFETIME, JOHN!
:troll

3. You've got to have 'Taker show up and challenge somebody, or somebody to challenge him. There isn't much time left on the clock.


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Something big has to go down tonight. No bullshit filler matches please WWE. Let's start building towards the Royal Rumble progressing feuds and get that hype built.

Oh and please Austin appearance tonight.

Is that asking too much?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I will take a drink (aka 'a rather large swig of beer') every time Cole or Lawler piss me off tonight.

Nice knowing you all. :blatter


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Something tells me if Austin isn't there tonight, their saving him for something big.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm going to puke if I hear "cookie puss" tonight.


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



xdoomsayerx said:


> Something tells me if Austin isn't there tonight, their saving him for something big.


That's what I think too. They're probably saving him for next year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't think Ziggler cashes in tonight. Del Rio just won the World Title so I think he should hold it until the Rumble at least. Hell, let him get to the Chamber with it and create a prime opportunity for the cash-in.


----------



## RAWImpact

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

See that a lot of people are hoping that Ziggler cashes in tonight. I am a fan of Ziggler, so I have no problem with it at all and I would love to see it happen. Everything certainly seems to be lining up that way. And it's not unlike WWE to have quick title reigns precede a cash-in. I think that WWE put the title on ADR in Miami to get him some stronger fan support in his new face role and I think that they're going to use that to slap even more heat on Ziggler when he cashes in and ends ADR's freshly-begun title reign. I could be wrong...

But, I'm just saying, WWE.com does have an article up about all the world title changes on RAW over the last 20 years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

20 years of RAW. Austin is Raw. Has to be there you'd think.
Love to see Undertaker appear but I think he'll appear the night after the Rumble.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

As long as it's not a night full of Jim Duggan and Sgt. Slaughter i'm happy.

Gangrel plz.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well, with it being the 20th Anniversary of Raw, and The Undertaker appearing, there can only be one other person to make his presence felt...









































HE WANTS REVENGE


----------



## Arcade

Tickets are sold out so I'm not going........unless there's someone illegally reselling tickets outside the arena.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Tickets are sold out so I'm not going........unless there's someone illegally reselling tickets outside the arena.


check out stubhub


----------



## Curry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I want:
HBK, Taker, SCSA, Batista, JoMo

I DO NOT want:
Duggan, Slaughter, any filler matches or any dumb segmetns like MizTV

Can't have it all my way but I'm hoping for the best,


----------



## Medo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> YES!
> 
> I'll take DX or HBK by himself superkicking someone's teeth down their throat.
> 
> I want Austin and Taker too.


*Yea it's been a while since he appeared on the show.

As for Austin & Taker, ohh hell yea *


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

This is the last time I'm asking, WWE. GET GANGREL ON THIS SHOW.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I Curry I said:


> I want:
> HBK, Taker, SCSA, Batista, JoMo
> 
> I DO NOT want:
> Duggan, Slaughter, any filler matches or any dumb segmetns like MizTV
> 
> Can't have it all my way but I'm hoping for the best,


Prepare to be very, very disappointed then. Not that you should expect much else from WWE.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Edge won't be on the show as he has suffered a loss in the family.


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

An hour left to go.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It's time to bring back the weekly Patrick Bateman gif's

:bateman


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SPCDRI said:


> 1. Ziggles had better cash in, dammit. Worst case scenario is obviously for Cena to go full circle with the burial and screw Dolph out of a cash in.


They did this in December, leading up to their TLC match.

Also, Over/under on the number of times Cole screams, "You gotta be kidding me"


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Austin better be there or the whole thing is a bust. They are in Texas...why wouldn't he there? You'd think he'd be chomping at the bit to get paid a ton of money for a few minutes of his time.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

How long until raw start????


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



RyanPelley said:


> I'm going to puke if I hear "cookie puss" tonight.


You will be puking all night.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cookie puss just makes me wanna go down to the supermarket and grab a carvel cake.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Emotion Blur said:


> You will be puking all night.


And for the next several weeks.....


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I don't know. The way The Rock says the words "cookiepuss" make me lol.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Hawksea said:


> And for the next several weeks.....


And for the next 2 months :cool2


----------



## JY57

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0114/559497/raw-steel-cage/

steel cage above the ring


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0114/559497/raw-steel-cage/
> 
> steel cage above the ring


Ric Flair vs Cm Punk. :vince2


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dean/Moxley said:


> Ric Flair vs Cm Punk. :vince2


Would mark so fucking hard for this. If Flair is still in condition to get a 10 min match off.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0114/559497/raw-steel-cage/
> 
> steel cage above the ring


:mark:


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Man. Got my beer, got my popcorn, got my husband having a nap in the other room, all ready to go... OH WHAT'S THAT? MY MOM'S FLIPPING CAR DIED AND SHE NEEDS A RIDE FROM WORK? :uhoh

Balls.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SrsLii said:


> Man. Got my beer, got my popcorn, got my husband having a nap in the other room, all ready to go... OH WHAT'S THAT? MY MOM'S FLIPPING CAR DIED AND SHE NEEDS A RIDE FROM WORK? :uhoh
> 
> Balls.


How far away is work and do you have DVR?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Flair said he was officially done with wrestling.

But you know, it's Ric Flair we are talking about...


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe the cage is gonna be used to protect The Rock from the audience throwing garbage at him for sub-par guitar playing :Rock unk2


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

the cage!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0114/559497/raw-steel-cage/
> 
> steel cage above the ring


Good, now there's no way for Punk to escape :austin


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cage :mark:

Ric Flair :mark:



DwayneAustin said:


> Maybe the cage is gonna be used to protect The Rock from the audience throwing garbage at him for sub-par guitar playing :Rock unk2


Rocky316 is gonna kick your ass for saying that. :lmao


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

almost show time, better wow me WWE because TNA put on a good PPV last night. 
Not a great PPV but it was good. 
so I am hoping Raw takes it to the limit tonight


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Is having Austin on this show really a wise thing to do?

I think it'll do more bad than good and will go one of two ways

1) He can have a confrontation with Punk, which, while it would be awesome for when it happens but it does very little for Rock/Punk and will take away from it. It'll overshaddow the whole thing as Punk/Austin is THE match that everyone wants to see. It'd be like having Sting turn up and have a confrontation with Undertaker in the weeks leading up to Takers match with Hunter the year before last.

2) Or you could have Austin not have a confrontation with Punk, saving the hype for Rock/Punk but at the same time only disappointing people that Punk/Austin didn't have a confrontation.

It's pretty much lose/lose.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

sweet steel cage match. cant remember the last time I saw one on tv


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

If Ric Flair even thinks about glancing at that cage, he'll be sporting the crimson mask.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SrsLii said:


> Man. Got my beer, got my popcorn, got my husband having a nap in the other room, all ready to go... OH WHAT'S THAT? MY MOM'S DIED :uhoh
> 
> Balls.




Still no excuse.... ¬_¬


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

start or not?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



wwffans123 said:


> start or not?


What?


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> If Ric Flair even thinks about glancing at that cage, he'll be sporting the crimson mask.


hahaha just blatanly blades on his way to the ring, in the spotlight, in front of everyone, crimson mask before the bell rings :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



James1o1o said:


> Cage :mark:
> 
> Ric Flair :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rocky316 is gonna kick your ass for saying that.* :lmao


I reckon Rocky316 will respect my opinion on The Rock's guitarmanship(not sure if this is even a word).

He's a good guy unk2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cage could just be for the dark match, they do that sometimes


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cage above the ring probably for a dark main event after raw goes off the air.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

hoping for :austin2


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LuN™ said:


> Flair said he was officially done with wrestling.
> 
> But you know, it's Ric Flair we are talking about...


:lmao He's wrestling in Japan next Saturday. 



wwffans123 said:


> start or not?


18 min


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Dude said:


> sweet steel cage match. cant remember the last time I saw one on tv


I want to say Punk/Lawler, but surely there's been once since?


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> :lmao He's wrestling in Japan next Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 18 min


thanks so much for help.


----------



## Jof

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



> Inside the building, a cage is set up over the ring. So are MizTV's logo and Brodus's disco ball.
> 
> Superstars SPOILERS
> 
> Tony Dawson and Matt Striker are on commentary tonight.
> 
> (1) Kofi Kingston beat Michael McGillicutty at 9:01. Mike avoided Trouble in Paradise throughout the match, but Kofi finally nailed it for the win.


.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Who the fuck is Tony Dawson and is he any good?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Great news about the cage, from what I've learned there hasn't been any dark match advertised, you think they'd advertise a cage match after raw


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Inb4 the cage is used for Eve v Kaitlyn so Eve can't run away like she's been doing lately :vince2


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



LuN™ said:


> Flair said he was officially done with wrestling.
> 
> But you know, it's Ric Flair we are talking about...





Clique said:


> :lmao He's wrestling in Japan next Saturday.


...Exactly what I mean :StephenA


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I remember when cage matches used to be a big deal, now they don't even bother advertising them in advance :lol


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fuck austin.


im hoping for :mark:


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShiftyLWO said:


> fuck austin.
> 
> 
> im hoping for :mark:


Might as well hope for a time machine back to 1994 then.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 the cage is used for Eve v Kaitlyn so Eve can't run away like she's been doing lately :vince2


:vince3

DAT SWERVE!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



ShiftyLWO said:


> fuck austin.
> 
> 
> im hoping for :mark:





Shazayum said:


> Might as well hope for a time machine back to 1994 then.


Or him along with a bottle of whisky


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

So HBK Taker Flair and Rock pretty much on to appear. Anyone key I'm missing?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What ads are you guys hoping to see tonight?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> What ads are you guys hoping to see tonight?


Well I sure don't want to see that fucking jackson hewitt commercial again. Shit aired like 30 times last week ffs.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> What ads are you guys hoping to see tonight?


A whole bunch of food ads making me hungry like always. No worries, I ate dinner later tonight, 
so Ads = :buried


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I will take a drink (aka 'a rather large swig of beer') every time Cole or Lawler piss me off tonight.
> 
> Nice knowing you all. :blatter


Play The Word Game With Me.
Pick 5 or words that get said a lot. Every time, take a drink of beer. Here are mine.

"Historic" "Vintage" "Electrifying" "Maneuver" "Skull"

Depending on how you drink, that should be in the neighborhood of 7 to 8 pints.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Who the fuck is Tony Dawson and is he any good?


He's the 'for the win' guy from NXT. He's better than Tom Phillips but worse than Byron Saxton, if that helps


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

INB4HEREWEGO


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E is your new NXT champion! He got a good pop too.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone else watch NXT on sky sports UK before Raw every week?

Kinda weird seeing Big E as a superface against the Shield.

If SCSA shows tonight Im expecting Sandow to eat the stunner, after talking some big words and getting WHATed.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> What ads are you guys hoping to see tonight?


the least amount possible :vince2


----------



## Jof

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

In a match between jobbers, Ryder beat JTG in 3 mins.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big E with dat emotion


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

In for potentially epic Raw!!


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Jof said:


> In a match between jobbers, Ryder beat JTG in 3 mins.


wow really giving ryder that chance....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

It is going to begin...


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That's enough of Far Cry 3, onto Raw.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ready for dat fuckery...


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OORA OORA


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



RickeyP said:


> So HBK Taker Flair and Rock pretty much on to appear. Anyone key I'm missing?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



leon79 said:


> That's enough of Far Cry 3, onto Raw.


Ending sucks. sorry.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

and here we go


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BAAAAAWH GAAAAWD ITS TIME!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Here we go!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow. 20 years of Raw. Insane.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



SPCDRI said:


> Play The Word Game With Me.
> Pick 5 or words that get said a lot. Every time, take a drink of beer. Here are mine.
> 
> "Historic" "Vintage" "Electrifying" "Maneuver" "Skull"


You're on. You've pretty much gone for the choices I'd go for though.

'Twitter'
'Numbers Game'
'Out Of Nowhere'
'What A Move'
'Oh My'



x78 said:


> He's the 'for the win' guy from NXT. He's better than Tom Phillips but worse than Byron Saxton, if that helps


No idea who Tom Phillips is. Byron Saxton isn't too great though, so that says it all.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great intro


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Krang, that is a brave list. No shame in it. 

THORN IN MY EYE!



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> You're on. You've pretty much gone for the choices I'd go for though.
> 
> 'Twitter'
> 'Numbers Game'
> 'Out Of Nowhere'
> 'What A Move'
> 'Oh My'


You'll cop a buzz off an Orton match.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OMG THE ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK YOU GUYS!! QUICK SOMEONE MAEK A THREAD


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

CLASSIC.... HERE WE GO :vince2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone else getting old school Raw is War intro? 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

waaarrrzone


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Annnnnnd I already marked all over myself for the VINTAGE Raw intro.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Hell yeah


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark::mark:


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ah, love the opening montage.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

ah shit was ready to mark out to old theme


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

classic theme ah yeah!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ahh...memories!


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AWESOME


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat INTRO.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Classic Raw is War intro. I'm overjoyed.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

RAW IS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Old School intros? I Like


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wonder how many forum crashes today?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Good ol' Raw montage


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: WARZONE INTRO=GOAT


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

love this opening


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

MARK OUT INTRO HOLY SHITTTT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Those memories man


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh man, the vibes seeing these intros.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I am marking out so hard for this intro!


----------



## Dinobot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Awesome intro. Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nice mash up intro! 

"I just wanna be loved though" man that song sucked, lol. 

Marked for the Attitude portion of the intro.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

And now the songs have turned into this shit.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

What's with the old Burn it to the Ground theme? And the old signature?

VINNY MAC


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Loads of Austin shown in the intro's (I know it practically means nothing) :mark:.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

We've gone back to the Nickleback theme?


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Can we have the intro every week


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Sweet intro.


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I loved all the themes until Nickelback hit.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

AWESOME Intro!!!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That intro perfectly illustrated the steady decline of RAW...as the show has gone, so did it's themes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Nostalgia runnin' wild brother.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

NO CHANCE!!!


----------



## Bronx Bomber

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

VINNIE MAC!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Intro was awesome until Nickelback.


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

From awesome to fuckery.......


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I missed that intro so bad.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wait didn't they ditch the Nickleback theme? why end it with that one instead of the new one?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That intro was amazing and showed how bad the product is today.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why did we just get that Nickelback Intro?

:sigh:


----------



## KramerDSP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince!!


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ok, there's no way they can keep this up all night...epic opening montage straight to Vince


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince with dat jobber entrance.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm already hating this crowd.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh god no, not Nickelback again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:vince3


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:vince2


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vinnie Mac still has it, what beast of a man.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yay that opening!!!


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DONT TELL ME THE NICKELBACK SONG IS BACK


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

That intro was fucking awesome. Marked out.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vinny Mac is back!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

THORN IN YOUR EYE!!! :bateman:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ratings speech.. :cmpunk


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

WHAT A MANEUVER!

Vince putting himself over and burying creative team already. THIS IS MONDAY NIGHT RAW!


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Marked for Raw Montage.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince off to a funeral after this?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOl at 4billion


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I pooped my pants when it started with the War Zone intro...I'm not joking.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Waiting on that 60 minute apology.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince jobber entrance


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince looks sharp


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You can't guarantee that those 4 billion all enjoyed the show. 

Just look at weforums since the Attitude Era ended.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince :lol


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Starting with THE BOSS (Y)


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

At least we didn't get the bullshit soap opera opening


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

DAT SENILE OLD MAN

VINCE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dinobot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Oh good! Another match Dolph will be unable to win.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler?! AMAZING. NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE OR LAST WEEK!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Meh @ Dolph/Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

we just had cena vs ziggler last week :vince


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince stroking his ego naturally


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler/Cena AGAIN.


:kobe


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yay, Ziggler gets to job to Cena inside a Steel Cage.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at 4 billion. Dude must be high.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Steel cage match.. nice


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Eh? Cena vs Ziggler...why?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena vs Ziggler? Okay... OOH, A STEEL CAGE!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Guys, the First Raw in history opened with Vince, the 20th Anniversary should as well.

Oh ho ho, Ziggler vs Cena in a Steel Cage?


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Rock and Austin come out please


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Why Dolph and Cena again when Cena beat him clean already?


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

what!!!1 i didnt know the rock was here?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler to get buried and Cena wins with his superman moves. Awful ending


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I like the Zigg vs Cena match. Just hope Zigg wins.

EDIT: Oh what am I saying. I'm delusional.


----------



## step73121

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Show!


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena vs Ziggeler again? Yawn. 

Cena vs. Ziggler in a cage? Yes plz.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

The burial continues tonite I guess. 



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Vince had to go out there and introduce Raw before Cena did it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Well at least Vince is playing promoter this week instead of fucking Cena. Cause Vince is, you know, the fucking promoter.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat XXXXXXXXXXL Tux.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena vs. Dolph again. Because it's not like Cena can win enough.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show in a suit just makes him look like a Las Vegas casino security guard


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Drink 1, electrifying.

My stream sucks.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

genuinely thought the glass was gonna break. fuckin snorlax


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

OMG Ziggler vs Cena 2271, but this time with camera impairment!


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big show in the worlds biggest suit. Damn.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Great opening video..Vinnie Mac you were a genius


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Iron-clad contract time.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show comes out and moment is ruined .


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Yeah, don't think I wanna watch Ziggler lose to Cena a second week in a row.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

LMAO @ people thinking Cena won the feud last week. Told you.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cena's appetite for burying ZIggler can never be satiated :buried


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler vs. Cena in a steel cage? Rock concert? I'm down.


Of this fat POS...


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



CamillePunk said:


> John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler?! AMAZING. NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE OR LAST WEEK!


BUT THIS TIME IT'S IN A CAGE SO CENA CAN BEAT ZIGGLER IN LESS TIME


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'd be so much happier if it was Mark Henry in Big Shows position right now.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Wow Vince didn't wear a suit he picked out of the Goodwill bin near the arena.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Given the occasion, Vince's suit is disappointingly low-key.


----------



## Dinobot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Please fire Big Show in the middle of the ring, but for real and not as apart of a story.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

bunch of racist shit about to happen.

:delrio


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Cage match :mark:

.......Ziggler v Cena


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

I'm not going to follow the forums tonight. I am actually looking forward to this RAW and my mood or view of the show will not be diminished because of the majority of you cynical assholes.

So I hope everyone enjoys the show (but I know you wont)


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

You want to really cheese Vince off Big Show? 

Call him Junior.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Iron Clad contract. Just KO him Show.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

fat show ruining the flow


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Next week cena vs ziggler in a HIAC :vince2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

BURN!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Dat Vince


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Burrrrrrrrrrrn.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

haha what a burn my Vince


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

Little annoyed JR isn't there.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

20th year anniversary opens up with Big Show.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***

:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler/Cena in a cage? Guess they were looking for more ways to see how to get Cena over.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Loollll.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vince has a footage fetish


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why does Vince always have to get over on the talent on the microphone?


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wish that for one night only we could hear "Weeeeeeeeelllllllllllll...." when Big Show comes out.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> 20th year anniversary opens up with Big Show.


dissapointment i tell you this fat fuck is the last person i want to see.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

2013..Vince still making bitches humble


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES! JBL on commentary!


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler WHC vs cena in a cage match. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vince and them cheap pops !


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

EVERYONE IN HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSTON.

Cheap popz!

:vince


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big Show to cry in the ring in a couple of minutes in my hometown.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nice to know show's been cutting down on the carb's


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> 20th year anniversary opens up with Big Show.


They got confused when we kept asking for the 20th Anniversary to have that "big show feel".


----------



## Jimmay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Watch Langston tonight rip open the cage and beat up Cena!


----------



## Arcade

Buckley said:


> I'm not going to follow the forums tonight. I am actually looking forward to this RAW and my mood or view of the show will not be diminished because of the majority of you cynical assholes.
> 
> So I hope everyone enjoys the show (but I know you wont)


I'll be doing the same.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Dinobot said:


> Please fire Big Show in the middle of the ring, but for real and not as apart of a story.


That's mean.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL on commentary :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Man I wish I could be there tonight since it's in my city, Houston. Curse my procrastination for not getting tickets.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did Micheal Cole just say "cheap pop"?


----------



## Dinobot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait JBL is on commentary tonight? :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait JBL is on commentary :mark: well this will be an amazing Raw


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LA FAMILIA


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL is in the commentary table. 

Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Amber B said:


> 20th year anniversary opens up with Big Show.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Happy to have JBL on Mic. Wish JR was there though.


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

7 minutes in and already recapping. >_<


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Korvin said:


> I wish that for one night only we could hear "Weeeeeeeeelllllllllllll...." when Big Show comes out.


I wish we would hear..

"Weeeeeeelllllllllll.....BREAK THE WALLS DOWN...."

Jeri-Show reunion!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MCMAHON DAMMMITTTT.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MR. MCMAHON, DAMMIT!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well I'd rather Show out there than Cena :lol


----------



## step73121

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

There's the 1st racist comment of the night...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mic cutting off?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He's Mr. McMahon, dammit!


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MR. MCMAHON DAMMIT!

Edit: Maybe it's because Big Show is white.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big show with that statement about Del Rio


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Jimmay said:


> Watch Langston tonight rip open the cage and beat up Cena!


yep mark henry 2006 all over again


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was a decently creative way to get Big Show to lose. I smell a rematch/cash in tonight.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat big fat ironclad contract!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

IRON CLAD


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Iron Clad Contract. Been months since I've heard that.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Iron Clad Contract :vince


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big Show vs Booker in a contract on a pole match at RR?


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

IRON-CLAD CONTRACT! :lmao

Drink up guys!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't wait for Del Rio to come out and continue this hot and exciting feud...
fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

In b4 Stone Cold coming out and stunning Big Show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So is Big Show a lowkey racist now?

DEL RIO AND DAT POP


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio getting a reaction?

:vince2


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You'd think that on such a "special" occasion, they would open with the Rock instead of Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

huge pop for ADR there


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That counts as a pop.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ricardo makes me smile


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Alberto got Heato?!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> yep mark henry 2006 all over again


He already stole his Nation of Domination gear, so...


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I can't believe creative and Vince McMahon thought a good kickoff would be a 10 minute Big Show promo. 

RAW right? So who are these Smackdown fucks to kick off RAW?


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ITS RED AND GREEN?


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ricardo wit dat swag boy!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

To all the people that saw "Show sucks"...he is extremely good at what he's supposed to do, and right now, it is to put Del Rio over. Show will have a long career behind the scenes with the company.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I have to say, seeing Berto get a pop makes me happy.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Good reaction for Del Rio. I'm not used to saying that.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face joined in with the DEL RIOOO.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Was that a...pop?


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol what a fail king


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Love the red towel!


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"Can't wait to see what kind of car this guy comes out in"

...walks out


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Not a bad opener, tbh. So far, so good.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT FUCKIN POP...I'm impressed he's finally getting reactions


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio finally getting a reaction?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ricardo SWAG


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ask yourself this question for a moment. Seriously. When was the last time a WWE heel was able to generate real heat. Not cheap heat. Not because they insulted the crowd, but because their actions and their methods invoked hate and distaste from the crowd.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow, Del Rio is really getting a reaction, though I'm giving Ricardo a lot of credit here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I approve of Face ADR.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nice new colourful attire Alberto Del Rio!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Faces don't drive cars, they only 'borrow' them, remember?


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face attire


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face Del Rio is fucking awesome in my books.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

traded in that car for a title


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Houston doesn't rent expensive cars to Latino's silly Lawler..

PS That's a joke kids...


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Still so weird to see ADR as a face.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio pop :mark:


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio wearing more than just black, white and gold tonight.


----------



## step73121

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

A face Del Rio should be fun to see...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawler: I can't wait to see what kinda car he's driving tonight

*comes out with no car*

Hutz


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

del Rio, a natural face getting a reaction as a face? Well I never..


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL on commentary (Y)


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Do not have Del Rio tell bad jokes. Please don't make him tell bad jokes.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Face ADR

I'm sold 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sorry Baxter but you know i don't speak spanish


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

how can vince talk to show like that he's got an iron clad contract dammit


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So...when did Del Rio's accent get so strong?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SI SI SI SI SI


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Si! Si! Si! Si!


----------



## StoutHearted

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

woohoo rematch?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

si hahaha


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

if this match happens, there's not a doubt in my mind that ziggler cashes in


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face Del Rio is a success


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SI SI SI SI


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He did it, guys. DEL RIO GOT OVER!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> I smell burritos


could at least attempt to be original son.



SI! SI! SI! SI! SI! SI!


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol. "Si" Chants


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio, I like you but no thanks


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"SI! SI! SI!" chants are back :mark:


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Si...


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fuck i like face del rio

WHAT


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was the best answer Show could have given.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Si chants :mark:


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio is so much better off as a face, WWE with a right move I'm shocked.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Do not have Del Rio tell bad jokes. Please don't make him tell bad jokes.


Don't count on it.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Took them 3 years and a face turn, they finally got Del Rio to get a reaction!


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Ask yourself this question for a moment. Seriously. When was the last time a WWE heel was able to generate real heat. Not cheap heat. Not because they insulted the crowd, but because their actions and their methods invoked hate and distaste from the crowd.


Oh screw off


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio is a face? WHAT?!


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

My stream is awful, did ADR called Big Show a prancing "*******?"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

he got over fast. damn. He's rockin the green pretty well too.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nice new attire for ADR. And nice new tights, also! And he's getting "SI! SI! SI!" chants!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Perro chants from the latino crowd! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Asking motherfuckers for their papers made me a Del Rio fan for life.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio as a face is already awesome.

Dem "Si" chants


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That's not PG


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hes over wtf!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL on commentary and a face I can actually get behind = Goody Goody gumdrops!


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well at least Del Rio as a face works better than Miz does.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Si chants :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face Del Rio > Heel Del Rio


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ADR needs English lessons.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PERRO


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol he called him perro ultimate insult.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio is brilliant.

Si! Si! Si! Si! Si!


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ADR is finally over!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

The people are surprisingly getting behind Del Rio


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I approve of ADR. I'm a fan, now


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Face Del Rio > Heel Del Rio


A-fucking-men.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



James1o1o said:


> Took them 3 years and a face turn, they finally got Del Rio to get a reaction!


:lol:lol


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ADR was told to El Ham-o it up in Houston. It is working.

SI SI SI SI SI SI


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Face Del Rio > Heel Del Rio


Which is actually a hard thing to do. Props to Del Rio (Y).


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Not a bad pop for ADR. Him being a face is starting to grow on me.



Amber B said:


> So...when did Del Rio's accent get so strong?


When Vince told him that he was going to be the WWE's top Hispanic babyface.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Baxter you know I don't speak Spanish!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

yeah, you're right big show. Everyone will look past the best ME the Rumble has seen in YEARS, and probably the most exciting Rumble in the last 5 years, and look at the ADR vs Big Show match as the highlight of that PPV.

:StephenA


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FAT JACKASSSSSSS


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BA*


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio is reading Big Show for filth! :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FAT JACK ASS


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ADR is a fucking THUG. loving the mexican flag attire too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ADR as face is not bad


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What's a 'Perro'? Hutz


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well, at least his jokes are better than Cena's.


----------



## KramerDSP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face Del Rio destroys Face Miz


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I still don't know what he said.
Move this along, please.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

#FATJACKASS


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Si chants are so fun


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I love this crowd


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Face Del Rio > Heel Del Rio


I'm inclined to agree with this statement


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"What does the letter C have to do with anything?" Lawd. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao what does the letter C have to do with anything


----------



## step73121

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"What does the letter c have to do with anything?" LOL


----------



## stereo73

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"What does the letter C have to do with anything?" :lmao


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This crowd needs to wake up. 

The letter "C". lmao

Big Show is actually rocking this segment. Crowd is lame.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ADR looks like a mix between Mitt Romney and that Brazilian dude from Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio as face is so refreshing. Could really work.


----------



## Abstrakt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol "what does the letter C have to do with it"


----------



## Until May

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

big show is putting del rio over, its not hard to have the WHC title and get over as a face...


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I still want that Del Rio/Ricardo tag team.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ricardo face pop :lol


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ricardo Rodriquez special sauce.


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought I'd never see Del Rio get a good reaction.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face ADR is so fucking money.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Show...what does C have to do with anything..

oh right face ADR..let him get away from the border and see what happens


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lo, @ big show thinking that men's warehouse suit is something special


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ricardo = the face only a mother could love


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio actually over, holy shit. Never would have seen the day. Really liking it though.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

dat confetti


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

....What in the actual fuck...?

....Why?


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:russo


----------



## Paul12907

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL WHAT DOES THE LETTER C HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING?

BEST COMEBACK EVER!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wanna risk it ricardo?


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

At least Del Rio is better than The Miz as a face.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What an awful segment.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ADR is fucking over!


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"I will BREAK YOUR SPINE IN HALF" 

LOL


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is this still going? I mean, it is good, but we are 15 minutes in to the RAW anniversary and we have yet to see somebody from RAW, the show has been principally focused on Smackdown's WHC title and we've even had a recap of last week's Smackdown.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well that ending was a little kiddie. 

Still liking Del Rio as a face though.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I think Vince just came in his pants seeing that he finally got people to react to ADR


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Always knew Vince had a hard on for Del Rio


----------



## Hera

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio is much better as a face but Big Show is doing a great job. 
"What does the letter c have to do with anything?"


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big Show just no sold the fuck out of that kick


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I still want that Del Rio/Ricardo tag team.


I'm with you. Am I the only person who sees a bit of Razor/123 Kid in them?

Nice of Vince to put over ADR.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> :russo


Fucking Russo and his twists.

IT WAS CONFETTI, IT WAS CONFETTI ALL ALONG AUSTIN.



pewpewpew said:


> Big Show just no sold the fuck out of that kick


He no sold the confetti also. Damnit Big Show! You had one job!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

del Rio


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

not a good start to the show. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm glad JBL is here for commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fine segment if a little long.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well truly I am talking about the WHC match and... but yeah when is Punk and Rock getting here.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

amazing moment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ministry reference undertaker return imminent calling it now


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Always knew Vince had a hard on for Del Rio


Ryback should be worried.


----------



## KramerDSP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face Del Rio destroys Face Miz

And Vince gives his blessing in the ring. Vince's eyes see dollar signs. 

Rock vs Alberto Del Rio - Wrestlemania 30


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Quite enjoyed that opening. Better than some nostalgic confrontation involving Vince we've seen a million times.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Alberto Del Rio - SHAMELESS ASSKISSER

unk2


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ok maybe ziggler can win this one


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Good segment. Who would have thought Del Rio isn't boring as a face.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn pretty soon Cena is gonna have as many matches with Ziggler as Kofi did.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Always knew Vince had a hard on for Del Rio


I think that's been obvious for a while now. ADR has the look Vince likes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio should've been face from jump.


----------



## Dinobot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Loving Del Rio all of a sudden.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> What's a 'Perro'? Hutz


Austin in Mexican. FANS WANT STONE COLD


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So nice they're putting this match in a cage, because when Cena faced off with the odds unfairly stacked against him everything worked out so bad for him.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> Face ADR is so fucking money.


You know I'm seeing a lot of people getting behind face Del Rio right now and I hate to be the party pooper but I'm sorry, I don't see it. He's now no different than every other face on the roster. Lame jokes, insults, and gags. Sheamus was pretty much the irish Cena, now it appears that Del Rio is a the latino Cena.

You will get tired of this very soon, just as you all did with Sheamus. The WWE knows no other way to build a face outside of turning them into smart asses.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think that's been obvious for a while now. *ADR has the look Vince likes.*


Sarcasm?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So, who thinks this will just be another 3 hour Raw with great special guests like Hacksaw and Mae Young interfering in the divas match?


----------



## Itami

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow, never thought I'd say this, but ADR as face might be better than heel.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Show is underrated in the mic here, man. He's pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> What's a 'Perro'? Hutz


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/183271-perro.html

also a dog.


the poster being the more insulting one


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If I don't hear some glass shatter soon, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face del rio is straight. Up badass I like his tights were was this del rio at this hole time


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Always knew Vince had a hard on for Del Rio


Can ya really blame him?


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Good opening act, but damn ADR is getting corny like I feared >_>


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio as a face = MONEY, MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Del Rio seems all fine and dandy as a face, but things tend to stale quick. The fire will be out in 2 months


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Happy to see people warming up to Del Rio.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> So, who thinks this will just be another 3 hour Raw with great special guests like Hacksaw and Mae Young interfering in the divas match?


*here here


Loved that opening segment btw. Big Show was gold.*


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think that's been obvious for a while now. ADR has the look Vince likes.


Bertie is going to give Vince those Mexican babies that he has always wanted.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio is much more natural as a babyface.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SDWarrior said:


> If I don't hear some glass shatter soon, I'm gonna be pissed.


Get ready to be pissed then.


----------



## KramerDSP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> I'm with you. Am I the only person who sees a bit of Razor/123 Kid in them?


Nailed it


----------



## Dark Church

Mexican JBL looks ridiculous with a world title belt.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> You know I'm seeing a lot of people getting behind face Del Rio right now and I hate to be the party pooper but I'm sorry, I don't see it. He's now no different than every other face on the roster. Lame jokes, insults, and gags. Sheamus was pretty much the irish Cena, now it appears that Del Rio is a the latino Cena.
> 
> You will get tired of this very soon, just as you all did with Sheamus. The WWE knows no other way to build a face outside of turning them into smart asses.


The difference is, ADR has Ricardo Rodriguez. Their act is different from every other 'lone wolf' babyface on the WWE roster. Friendship in wrestling is a lost gimmick, sadly, and I'm glad to see it getting a focus.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio bearable as a face, poor Miz...


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> So, who thinks this will just be another 3 hour Raw with great special guests like Hacksaw and Mae Young interfering in the divas match?


Most likely. The lack of promotion compared to Raw 1000 looks like it expects to be just your average Raw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BOB FUCKING BARKER!


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Not a bad segment but why are they giving the world title all of this exposure on a big Raw? Guess Vince really does love "ALBERTOOO DEL RIOOO":vince3


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DO NOT FUCKING SHOW ANYTHING FROM 2009!!!

FUCK YOU!!!!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *here here
> 
> 
> Loved that opening segment btw. Big Show was gold.*


Yay, I'm not alone in the opinion that Big Show is underrated :cheer


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

RAW IS BARKER


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

#UltimateWarriorOrRiot


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

2009 was a unwatchable year imo


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

del rio GOAT


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

bob barker and Jericho were funny together


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok, that intro gave me chills. (The music video intro)

Also, does anyone else think it is low of TNA to promote Impact wrestling on Twitter when you click the #Raw20 hashtag?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio works a face mainly cause of Ricardo, it's a lot easier to emphasise with the slow underdog then the rich guy who is also a master MMA fighter. Also he's openly thrown out there that he is the underdog here being weaker and smaller. Face turn is working so far.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Always knew Vince had a hard on for Del Rio





TehJerichoFan said:


> Can ya really blame him?


----------



## IamNexus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Not expecting too much from this

Especially as the Rock concert won't be that great would it really have been that hard to have had him work a program with a few matches


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

All the potential highlights and we go back to probably the worst time in raw history? :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett vs Orton. Nice.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Raw 20th anniversary and the first clip they show is from 2009...Jesus Christ.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I was cold on Del Rio as a face at first, but not anymore. 

LOL showing Chavo get punked by Barker.

And ANOTHER jobber entrance for Wade. Oh damn, facing Orton? Shield time!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Chavo getting his ass kicked by Bob Barker > anything he's done in TNA.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

TNA TAG TEAM CHAMPION CHAVO JOBBING TO BOB BARKER

IC Champ gets another fucking jobber entrance. Fuck.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett vs Orton? :3


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please God don't let Wade get buried.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Time to job out the IC champion.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

in b4 Orton injury angle


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> The difference is, ADR has Ricardo Rodriguez. Their act is different from every other 'lone wolf' babyface on the WWE roster. Friendship in wrestling is a lost gimmick, sadly, and I'm glad to see it getting a focus.


Exactly. The difference between Cena/Sheamus and Del Rio is the humanity that Ricardo Rodriguez brings to the latter's character. It's goddamn refreshing.

Oh yay. Wade Barrett vs. Randy Orton. That's new. :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Chavo still getting buried.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I swear, if they have Orton go over Barrett I will not be happy.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barret! Damn, he looks really good with the IC title.

Edit: ORTOOON! :mark: :mark:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eh thought he was taking time off..


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I really wish Orton would come to the ring smoking a cigarette.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wade to beat Orton???


----------



## xdoomsayerx

so much for evolution reunion


----------



## Dark Church

Hey it's the 100th Barrett/Orton match. It is always decent but they have faced off to many times.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

VINTAGE VIPER COILED VINTAGE APEX PREDATOR VIPER OUTTA NOWHERE OH MYYYYYY


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

oh boy not again


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wonder how many 2009 Raw clips will make the cut tonight.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is it me or do they show the same segments every "celebration" show. Expect them to show the DX invasion of WCW and Stone Cold attacking Vince in the hospital. Guaranteed. 

I don't know how Michael Cole is going to be able to contain himself!


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm sure The Shield gonna interrupt this.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How can they have a Raw 20th anniversary show and not have JR there???? :cussin:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

IC Champ with the jobber entrance.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHY ARE WE SEEING DOLPH VS CENA 3425732452435 TONIGHT? seriously, man, this is getting fucking tiring.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So we will see The Shield attack Orton again?


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shield to destroy and "injure" Orton.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"Lets see how do we make our new IC champion looks strong? oh i know! lets have Randy Orton beat him! oh and lets give him the jobber entrance that should make him look important".


----------



## TheKaiser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Would Randy Orton be at the top of the card if he didn't have so many strikes against him?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> I really wish Orton would come to the ring smoking a cigarette.


And throwing middle fingers to everyone.


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> VINTAGE VIPER COILED VINTAGE APEX PREDATOR VIPER OUTTA NOWHERE OH MYYYYYY


Cannot like this enough.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So the Intercontinental champion gets the jobber entrance


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought it was "meeeeted" not mettted out justice?


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God, Orton vs Wade for the billionth time and Cena vs Ziggles for the billionth time too....:favre


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

let me guess, the shield will interfere and take out orton


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ugh
"tweeting all night long"
way to fuck things up


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> in b4 Orton injury angle


This time last year Wade put him out with an injury, or this time last year Orton came back from Barrett putting him out.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Is it me or do they show the same segments every "celebration" show. Expect them to show the DX invasion of WCW and Stone Cold attacking Vince in the hospital. Guaranteed.
> 
> I don't know how Michael Cole is going to be able to contain himself!


Don't forget "This is Your Life."


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I see the RKO being renamed Snake Bite.......

BAH GAWD


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barker made Chavo relevant for first time since Eddie passed away. Is he retired now? unk2


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



James1o1o said:


> I swear, if they have Orton go over Barrett I will not be happy.


lol. We know that he's jobbing. So much for Barrett having a credible midcard title reign like everyone thought.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> I really wish Orton would come to the ring smoking a cigarette.


I agree


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

#WEWANTSTEAMBOAT


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Keep an eye out for dat RKO you guys, I'm led to believe it comes outa nowhere :cole3


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL: "Michael, I liked when DX use to do mean things to you" 

LOL!


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Randy's Crotchrocket Splash is the worst move.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HBK couldn't make the 4 hour drive to houston could he?


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

boreton's lou thez looks like he went for a cow hump


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vintage and skull are IN PLAY MY FRIENDS. drink up!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

my sources telling me Orton having some troubles with the bastard and her mother. shield beatdown incoming.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Wade got a haircut

Good for you wade


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Does Orton look bigger than usual?


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vintage Orton with that side step


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



VRsick said:


> HBK couldn't make the 4 hour drive to houston could he?


His arm is still broken 

lol


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Brye said:


> How far away is work and do you have DVR?


Not super far but traffic, so I just got back. However, it's DVRing as we speak. Because if I'm going to DVR, I'm going to let it run for at least half the show so as to be able to fast forward all the commercials, recaps and bullshit. So, silver lining. :


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> WHY ARE WE SEEING DOLPH VS CENA 3425732452435 TONIGHT? seriously, man, this is getting fucking tiring.


And in another thread, someone was trying to argue against the fact that matches mean nothing-its exactly reasons like this that devalued them so much. Ziggler/Cena again, Barrett/Orton again...what's next, Sheamus vs Del Rio again?


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Randall Queef Orton


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

9-time WWE champion? FUCK.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Turn this boring fuck heel, damn.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



That's irrelevant said:


> I agree


this was an amazing raw moment. we need more of it. raw is newports


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Are we jobbing out Barrett already? Kofi got at least a few weeks.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Buckley said:


> Does Orton look bigger than usual?


Sorry, but that sounded so gay...


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett vs. Orton, this should be exciting. *roll eyes*


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BARRETTWITHHEADLOCKONORTONAFTERTHEBREAKYOUSAWITHEREFIRST!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> my sources telling me Orton having some troubles with the bastard and her mother. shield beatdown incoming.


I hear they're expecting a second kid. Commence countdown.


----------



## TheKaiser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> His arm is still broken
> 
> lol


wasn't he on NXT with HHH, XPac and Kevin Nash?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Other than the intro Raw doesnt feel special but its still very early.


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So they skip a break after the opening section adn then, we get to see funny moments with bob barker so they can fucking skip halfway through the match


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shield to attack Orton only for Evolutions music to hit? I mean they did attack Ric Flair after all...

Well, one can dream can't they? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I can't at the announcers trying to boost the relevance of WWE with useless trivia. 

"4 billion viewers since it's inception."


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vintage Vintage!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR better be on this show. Him not on this show is some bullshit.


----------



## IamNexus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Both of these guys need a major program

Barrett looks fantastic with a title. And Orton is fantastic and is pretty decent putting people over

How Barrett didn't get a title reign when with the Nexus I won't ever know, hope he becomes the first brit to be a world champ one day can't see it any time soon especially with his new awful finisher


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rest hold? In a Barrett/Orton match? Those never happen!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheKaiser said:


> wasn't he on NXT with HHH, XPac and Kevin Nash?




yeah he was.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn Orton is boring as fuck as a face


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Not a good start to raw so far ...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH MY RANDY ORTON THE VIPER RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> my sources telling me Orton having some troubles with the bastard and her mother. shield beatdown incoming.


:lol


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Out of all the great RAW moments they had in 20 years, they're really showing the Barker show? Which was one of the worst of all time IIRC fpalm


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryders Youtube show had more than 4 billion viewers. SNUBBED AGAIN! unk2


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shield to attack Orton only for Evolutions music to hit? I mean they did attack Ric Flair after all...
> 
> Well, one can dream can't they? :mark: :mark: :mark:


May Vince hear your words, you wise, wise man. :mark:


----------



## DeadmanInc316

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow i can't fucking believe they're treating this as though it's a normal raw it's the 20th ANNIVERSARY FOR FUCK SAKE seriously where's Austin where's HBK where's Undertaker.

#THISSHOWISAFAILANDISBORINGASFUCK.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shield to attack Orton only for Evolutions music to hit? I mean they did attack Ric Flair after all...
> 
> Well, one can dream can't they? :mark: :mark: :mark:


nah Batista in negotiations with TNA and Bellator.


Source: Scristling Observer Newsletter


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



IamNexus said:


> Both of these guys need a major program
> 
> Barrett looks fantastic with a title. And Orton is fantastic and is pretty decent putting people over
> 
> How Barrett didn't get a title reign when with the Nexus I won't ever know, hope he becomes the first brit to be a world champ one day can't see it any time soon especially with his new awful finisher


Orton against Barrett for the IC could put Barrett over and actually make the title look like it is worth something. I wish they would do that...


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

TNA advertisement on RAW? Well I'll be...


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> my sources telling me Orton having some troubles with the bastard and her mother. shield beatdown incoming.


Wasn't that on that Orton hate blog?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Impact commercial?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

TNA impact commerical during RAW


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is everyone getting an Impact commercial lol


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Terrible 30mins so far.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anyone see the Impact commercial? Bully and Brooke getting married this week!


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> JR better be on this show. Him not on this show is some bullshit.


You may want to be prepare for that disappointment.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> this shit looks kinda fake


:argh:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



That's irrelevant said:


> I agree


So depressing to think that that was only a year ago.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> nah Batista in negotiations with TNA and Bellator.
> 
> 
> Source: Scristling Observer Newsletter


Stick Mason Ryan in there and hope no one notices? :lol


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT TNA


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WOW. Tell me Spike did not just air a commercial promoting TNA and Bellator on RAW? That's ballsy.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Rock316AE said:


> Out of all the great RAW moments they had in 20 years, they're really showing the Barker show? Which was one of the worst of all time IIRC fpalm


‏@Rock316AE
Guest hosts? Seriously? #WeWantAttitude



:hmm:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope Orton sets up the RKO clear as day and Michael Cole calls it "Out of Nowhere" again.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy shit, no headlock. APOCALYPSE


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a long mood killing commercial break that was. Gotta give time for the "Rock Concert" huh?

The first thing we hear about the match after a 4 minute break is APP WHORING.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



-Extra- said:


> Ryders Youtube show had more than 4 billion viewers. SNUBBED AGAIN! unk2


No it didn't :kobe


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vintage Orton kick out


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> this shit looks kinda fake


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This match is boring....


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™;12624330 said:


> JR better be on this show. Him not on this show is some bullshit.


I'm hoping Jim Ross tells Michael Cole "You're in my chair Cole. So, uh, fuck off." and all that jazz.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I think Vince got it wrong.... I think he meant tonight will be the 4 billionth commercial played during Monday Night Raw


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What is this Impact? Golden girls remake with old men?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SKULL


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> Terrible 30mins so far.


racist.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wade Barrett--bare-knucker brawler marine biologist.


----------



## Shenmue

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Zeppex said:


> DAT TNA


What happened with TNA I missed it?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> WOW. Tell me Spike did not just air a commercial promoting TNA and Bellator on RAW? That's ballsy.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vintage 2
Historic 1
Skull 1

Stay thristy, my friends.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just show attitude era footage for rest of the show


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Give me Rollins so I can get the fuck out of here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett is owning right now. Too bad, it won't mean shit in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



DeadmanInc316 said:


> Wow i can't fucking believe they're treating this as though it's a normal raw it's the 20th ANNIVERSARY FOR FUCK SAKE seriously where's Austin where's HBK where's Undertaker.
> 
> #THISSHOWISAFAILANDISBORINGASFUCK.


Just go away. Great show so far.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

can the shield hurry up already


----------



## kurtmangled

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Haha Spike advertising TNA during araw ad.. good move ! 

Is it just me or has wade barratt lost quite abit of muscle mass?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This was a PPV main event once. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Give me Rollins so I can get the fuck out of here.


:lmao that gif seems like a weekly tradition now


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

A table with three ugly guys with two of the uglies making fun of the other ugly.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Give me Rollins so I can get the fuck out of here.


lol. That always cracks me up. I still don't know where it's from.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Give me Rollins so I can get the fuck out of here.


The thirst is real.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Orton clicked Y to activate his comeback sequence.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is Wade looking a little excessively spraytanned tonight? Randall looks orange as usual.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

30 minutes in and people complaining already.

If you want to wait for the "exciting" stuff, just don't tune in to at least the final hour.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

4Billion= viewers of Raw
About 107Billion= the amount of people who have ever lived on earth

Which means 3.7% of people who have ever lived, watched Raw :vince2

#PointlessMondayNightFactFromDwayneAustin


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OMG, RANDY ORTON GOING TO THAT PLACE THAT ONLY HE CAN GO!

VINTAGE ORTON


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

VINTAGE GODDAMN ORTON


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

VINTAGE!!!!


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL try so hard to sell us Barrett... :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Somebody GIF that backbreaker. It looks like pure fuckin' shit.

VINTAGE ORTON! DRINK!

VINTAGE AGAIN! DRINK!

JBL SAID VINTAGE!

Beer has been chugged.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

counter..OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

There you go people


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol Orton.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

4 billionth time cole said vintage


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy fuck. Did Barrett just beat Orton clean?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett winning clean.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Whoa! 

Did a top babyface just do a clean job?!?!?!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy crap.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

RKO putting over stars


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did Pat Patterson hold the IC belt during his brief "Poopstain Patterson" gimmick?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

WHOAAA

Wade won CLEAN? WHOAAAAA


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol BERRIED


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHERE IS PYRO RIGHT NOW? PROBABLY JUMPING FOR JOY THAT BARRETT WENT OVER ORTON CLEAN, THAT'S WHERE.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh snap!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy shit!


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

big win 4 wade


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wtf what a win for Wade :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Thats a great win for Barrett to be fair.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I did not think Wade would win that


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAMN DAT WIN FOR WADE

Seriously, that's awesome.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barret pinned Orton clean, holy shit!


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat clean victory.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett didn't get buried?


God is so beautiful.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy shit barrett actually won...


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

man...Barrett's finisher sucks so hard.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WOAH!

HE WON CLEAN!? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*Thrilled to see Barrett win clean against Orton but that is such a terrible finisher.*


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally now get rid of Orton!


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> This was a PPV main event once. I'm not kidding.


What PPV?

Do you mean Main Event as in last match, or a billed 'Main Event' like they do with a few matches each card?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Clean win?!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett wins!


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Da Fuck?

FINALLY Barratt getting the push he should of got 2 years agO?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Wow! Upset city!


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh, this is an unexpected surprise! I approve.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pyro just came all over everything


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat sell by Orton


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a crappy finisher


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy shit!


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I just creamed myself


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

go be with your "modern family" Orton.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FUCK YES


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yesss


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was unexpected. Orton just put that move over big.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol, Barrett actual won? Okay


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

what


----------



## KramerDSP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vintage Barrett!

Orton sold it brilliantly!

Poor Kassius Ohno....


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Orton on dem drugs again?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wade beat Orton clean? Wow.....


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pyro's having a wank now


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES! Orton goes down clean!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Great match. Barrett wins! :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

sorry but wade can never be legit with that joke of a finisher


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Wow a clean win for Wade


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That Tyrion guy is probably gonna jizz him/herself


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Whaaat? Barrett with a clean win over Orton?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Well I didn't expect that. Orton's definitely on his way out.

Oh, and Del Rio is brilliant. (late I know).


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Punked Up said:


> Just go away. Great show so far.


:lol

You know better.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Orton jobbing in the first match. Makes me happy. :lmao


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHAAA Heart Atttack!!!!


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DID NOT see that coming. wow. dat swerve.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Never saw that coming!


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat clean win over Orton.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait, really, did that just happen? Um, this might all be a dream guys and none of you might be real, just to warn you.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow, why would they give Barrett a clean win? He's a loser.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lmao I pray to god WWE did this so they could piss off the smarks lmfaoooooo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Somewhere, Pyro is licking his lips. Much like Ambers gif.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I fucking hate when they do this. Wade just beats Orton fucking clean and they dont even make it feel like a big deal at all. How stupid is that shit.


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That finisher has gots to go. Barrett needs a better one.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES!!!!!! CLEAN WIN!!!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wade :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

#cut4frankieorton


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WOW. Huge win for Barrett.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yup, Orton on drugs again.


----------



## IamNexus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHAT?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Will they add Savage into the HOF this year? you think they would have done it the year he passed away but...


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> Jim Ross shaves Bob Stoopes' nuts.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holyshit, can't remember the last time Orton lost clean like that.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*Shawn Michaels ‏@ShawnMichaels*
Gotta run, hope y'all enjoy #RAW20!! #20RawAnniversary


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So is Orton going on his third vacay this year now?


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The new finisher is better than Wasteland, which looked silly and Winds of Change, which reminded me of flatulence.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

....Did Orton just lose clean? Yeah he's going to turn heel soon.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What happened to the Wasteland?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

The finisher is still shit


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hope that it's part of Orton's heel turn. The guy is just wrestling random matches every week for over a year now.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> I fucking hate when they do this. Wade just beats Orton fucking clean and they dont even make it feel like a big deal at all. How stupid is that shit.


Gotta make room for those HILARIOUS backstage skits man.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Glass Shatters said:


> :lol
> 
> You know better.


I know


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We know WWE, it's Mick Foley, you already told us this a couple of days ago, 20 is a little young to be getting senile and forgetful isn't it?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Somewhere, Pyro is licking his lips. Much like Ambers gif.


:lmao


That really caught me by surprise.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Gimmicky said:


> Wait, really, did that just happen? Um, this might all be a dream guys and none of you might be real, just to warn you.


Warn us when we aren't real

wat


----------



## Innocent Bystander

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did Barrett go over Orton CLEAN????


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> lmao I pray to god WWE did this so they could piss off the smarks lmfaoooooo


How would Barrett going over clean (over ORTON mind you) "piss off the smarks" in any way?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Take notes :cena2 put over stars damnit!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That is how a heel should get wins more often... clean as a whistle. Both Ziggler and Barret are being put over by Orton in the best possible way. I don't care what people say, but Orton deserves a lot of respect for being a top guy, being damn good, and seemingly doing his best to help build future stars. John Cena and all you bookers for him.. take notice. That is how you do it!


----------



## saaam121

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BOOM!


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Thats a great win for Barrett to be fair.


It won't take him anywhere though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Orton has been doing quite a few jobs recently, that's probably due to the wellness policy stuff.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> So is Orton going on his third vacay this year now?


Master of Giving No Fucks, that guy.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omg what a win for Barrett, they're going to push him this year! 
Cena needs to start using the bullhammer to get him over :cena


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Zeppex said:


> Yup, Orton on drugs again.


Pregnant mistress.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> I fucking hate when they do this. Wade just beats Orton fucking clean and they dont even make it feel like a big deal at all. How stupid is that shit.


What were they supposed to do? Throw a Macy's day parade.....balloons? He's a IC champ, Orton is a big namer but not a champ. They have bills to pay, don't see the big deal.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:russo


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow berret beat orton clean I'm afraid


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Alberto Del Rio the People's Champ Redux!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Disciple514 said:


> That finisher has gots to go. Barrett needs a better one.


Agreed, I'm glad Wade won, but that finisher is so anti-climatic.


----------



## JC00

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well that sucks for Cesaro. He's gonna get buried on Main Event


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Orton needs to turn heel badly. Going absolutely no where as a face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Antonio Cesaro.

The surprise star of 2012/2013.

His debut was fucking terrible, but once he got that title at Summerslam, he has been utter gold especially in the ring.


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow people complaining the IC champ is getting jobbed out...then complain when he wins? Lawls

Daaaamn! Wade looks fucking sexy tonight


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why cant cena let someone go over him like orton just did? Heck why cant he sell a finisher like orton just did!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wonder if Orton will be taking another early vacation


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kind of odd that guys on here (assuming that they are guys) are immediately thinking about Pyro busting a nut over this. Wrestling is totally hetero.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

RAW has had a segment with the WHC champ, a match with the IC champ and a Smackdown recap. RAW. The 20th Anniversary Show for RAW hasn't had a single fuckin' person ON THE RAW ROSTER SHOW UP. IN 40 MINUTES.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> So is Orton going on his third vacay this year now?


Yep. His mistress needs him.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

is it just me or is there a fucking abundance of WWE commercials on this uk stream


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



brandiexoxo said:


> Wow people complaining the IC champ is getting jobbed out...then complain when he wins? Lawls
> 
> Daaaamn! Wade looks fucking sexy tonight


Being surprised is not the same as complaining...


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wade Barrett OWNS Randy Orton. Every single...time. Barrett Barrage 2013.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Tomb Uncharted 4


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> How would Barrett going over clean (over ORTON mind you) "piss off the smarks" in any way?


Because there are smarks who think low of Barrett...?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Orton should lose to Wade Boring, not in a throwaway match like that anyway.

Wade is good on the mic but his character and matches are lame.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> is it just me or is there a fucking abundance of WWE commercials on this uk stream


FirstRow link 1? Its a German stream.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol like anybody is supposed to give a shit about that fact.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

farewell eve


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nooo don't go.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I actually like that jade green on Eve. Gorgeous on her.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Goddamn Eve looking smoking hot!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And now AJ Lee is a ripe old 13!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:kobe4 Eve


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



CamillePunk said:


> Pyro just came all over everything


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Minder Jahal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Barrett just got a clean win over Orton at one of the biggest shows of the year?! :mark: Great for the intercontinental title and Wade. Really didn't expect that!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lara Croft is 17 in the game so no big tetas


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Take notes :cena2 put over stars damnit!


can't wait till he kicks out of all of Ziggler's finishers and a shotgun blast.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PLAYA


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

should've just stopped at stripped.

#bringingthehetero


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"You will be stripped!" I wish he stopped right there.


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow 40 minutes of Smackdown so far. Looking good


----------



## Mizunderstood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

mmmmm Eve stripped


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Goodnight sweet princess.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Alberto Del Rio MIC SKILLS BITCHEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve, it was a good run, still gonna be a fan


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rather eve just be plain stripped.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL at that pause there from Booker.

"YOU WILL BE STRIPPED.......of the title."


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Her weave is forever on point. Layla, take notes.


Sharmell will cut a bitch.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Don't make Booker get ghetto on that ass, Eve.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

suck his dick it will work


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh Lawd whats going on back stage...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve whorin' it up.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And in the back Teddy was like, "Yes there is, we can tag team you playa!"


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Thank god Eve is leaving, she's fucking terrible


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol booker wid dat rape face!


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Booker..could have got some Eve..


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

where was the Brazzers logo?!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YOU WILL BE STRIPPED :mark:





...OF THE DIVAS CHAMPIONSHIP :sad:


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"something we can work out."

Like an installment plan for payments?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT SLAP


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lmao at Booker face!!!!!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bitch slapped PLAYA


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dem boobiEves 8*D


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Teddy deserved that. No joke.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

_"You will be STRIPPED!...."

*:mark:*


"...of the divas championship."_

*:cussin:*


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Teddy would be the type that if Booker took up Eve on her offer he's just stand there and watch.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve :/


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lolowned.

Edit

TEDDY :lmao


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

what the fuck? i will not stand for this female on male violence.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lmao Teddy got bitch slapped!


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

tag team bitch slap match playa!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dammit. I wanted Booker T to say "Don't do it like that BABY!"


----------



## IamNexus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please give Wade a better finisher, he could work well with a clothesline from Hell type move but that one is awful

Also merge the belts so that these matches actually mean something with a proper competition for the no1 contenders


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve tried it.

H.R.M. Sharmell would end her. 

DR. SHELBY SIGHTING? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

A woman has to do what a woman has to do.


Eve epitomizing the essence of feminism. (Y)


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DR. SHELBY


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pool Teddy getting busted in the face.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

She is going lose the title if she THINKS about getting Counted Out or Disqualified? 

How can they regulate what she thinks? 

God bless the referee that has that assignment.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAMN! Eve just slapped the SHIT out of Teddy!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Lmfao I knew Book was gonna do that. Him and teddy are great together


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FUCK YES DR. SHELBY IS BACK!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You can tell when Teddy is gonna get hit - he doesn't wear his glasses!


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby! 

We mark for make believe doctors. And sock puppets.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You will be stripped:rock4...of the divas titleunk3


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Gentlemen and Women of WrestlingForum.

It is time.

Dr. Shelby.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

why the hell is eve leaving


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DR SHELBY!!! :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> Bitch slapped PLAYA


Holla holla holla!


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DR SHELBY!!!!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:yes: dr. Shelby!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

These skits are going to be awesome!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby!!!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT SHELBY.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DR SHELBY IS BACK!


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So far this feels like a regular Raw...


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"Yeah Kane. Lets LIE....infront of the camera! It is a full proof plan!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I want harold


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why do they randomly cut to the crowd for backstage segments?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby. Psychiatrist. Pedophile.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Love these Bryan/Kane/Shelby skits.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DA DAZZLER


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I suppose you could say that Teddy got... Tagged with that slap.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DA GOAT, DR SHELBY HAS RETURNED


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Daniel looks different.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> Booker would split that anus wide bloody open.


:cole1 What?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can they please stop doing that shit when the camera zooms out to the arena during backstage stuff? God!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anger Management > rest of the show


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT BEARD POP


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Awesome


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Gay couples retreat.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The crowd loves the beard.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I missed these segments so much :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Mizunderstood said:


> mmmmm Eve stripped


Yes please.

:busta


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"He's got a great beard" 

Funny line right there, ha ha.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kane putting the beard over.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Parison Sapphire said:


> I suppose you could say that Teddy got... Tagged with that clothesline.


*ba dum tish*


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lmao at Kane's shrugging


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO. Someone was chanting SUPER DRAGON during the Eve/Booker shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Daniel Bryan is such a a man child, like he legit looks like a little boy with a beard :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Thank god for Sandow


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bryan Bruh. Just lost major man points


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like how he can set things on fire by lowering his arms somehow. That made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Rio said "ass", Booker T makes innuendos and Kane makes reference to Bryan cross dressing. 

PG era over.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sandow's beard vs. Bryan's beard

This is too much.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sandow! :mark:


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rhodes Scholars with DAT SWAG

YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## martix_agent

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

womens clothing. that's gold!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol why do they keep cutting to the crowd?

"LOOK EVERYONE! THE LIVE AUDIENCE IS PAYING ATTENTION! THEY'RE NOT BORED! NOT IN THE SLIGHTEST!"


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sandow is amazing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Sandow.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rhodescholars!

This segment is even more awesome now :mark:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAMIEN & CODY!!! OH SNAP!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FUCKING SANDOW :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cody's pornstache and Daniel's beard are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought I was sick of Anger Management...I was not--it's hilarious :lol.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby vs Damien Sandow at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Joseph92 said:


> I like how he can set things on fire by lowering his arms somehow. That made me laugh for some reason.


Snap


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

STOP. ZOOMING. OUT.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SANDOW AND SHELBY IN ONE ROOM? :mark:


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cody's moustache has grown on me.

Looks like it would tickle.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cody and Sandow are fucking gold. Anyone who says this tag team is holding either of them back is a fucking moron.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damien Sandow schooling Dr. Shelby, love it.


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Those cuts to the crowd are annoying and ruins the segment somewhat.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao :lmao Dr Shelbys face


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Redwood Raven said:


> Why do they randomly cut to the crowd for backstage segments?


...because Kevin Dunn is a tool, that's the best answer I can think of.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:sandow 


You're welcome Ingnoramuses


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shelby is going to snap


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shelby about to YOLO


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cut to a shot of the crowd so everyone can see that they're riveted. Absolutely riveted.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SANDOW is money.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol I'm loving this!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damien Sandow is the Sam the Eagle of the WWE. 

I approve of this.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby's about to Hulk out...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OOOOH SHIT, SHELBY GON' BLOW!


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

haha


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cameraman is on crack here.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

hahahaha


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Angry Dr Shelby LOL!


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DR. PHIL!?


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SHELBY ABOUT TO SMACK A BITCH


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SHELBY NEXT RAW GM!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DR PHILLL?!



A HAPPY PLACE!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shelby :lmao :lmao


----------



## martix_agent

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## deadman18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao :lmao I can't breathe :lmao


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Phil!?

DR. PHIL!?!?!

DOCTOR PHIL!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Amazing segment


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

that right there my friends is fucking epic


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Okay... that was just fun!


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

RETURN OF YES!!!! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We need a gif of that!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ah so good to hear Bryan saying Yes again.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

yessSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dafuq?


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Incredible segment. Shelby to be the new PAUL BEARER.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wish I could find that airplane crash gif.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DR. PHIL?! DR. PHIL?!?!?

Shelby losing his shit.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Word of advice: Never, and I do mean, NEVER, mention Dr. Phil in the presence of Dr. Shelby!


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

jesus the cage is for cena ziggler. the rock isnt wrestling on tv. promo promo promo
decent orton v barrett tho great push towards legitimizing the IC title


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That segment was fucking pathetic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Gold.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DOCTOR PHIL!!! I AM GOING TO SHOUT DR. PHIL!!!! 

So is Dr. Shelby their manager now?


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

d-bry and kane still gold


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope Team Hell No makes it to Wrestlemania. I love these two.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Awesome segment. Fuck whoever says different.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was great. Don't know why Shelby isn't a manager.


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Not gonna lie...I lawled at that!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I don't care what anybody says,The ending to the Team Hell No segment made me fucking LOL


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kane has changed somewhat between Raw 1000 and Raw 20.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

why did Bryan just remove codys jacket lol


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Angry Dr Shelby!:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YEEEES! *the stage cums fire*


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really don't understand why some people try shitting on each and every segment but continue to watch each and every week. Unbelievable.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Fucking epic. Kane can throw a hell of an uppercut. 

YES!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> Cody's moustache has grown on me.
> 
> Looks like it would tickle.


We all know what you're thinking. DISGUSTING.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

very good segment there. will probably end up being better than the dwaynecert


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Dazzler sign. :lol


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was a Happy Place


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



PacoAwesome said:


> We need a gif of that!!!


I second this


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Good times


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby = goat! :yes:


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Poor Kane...


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Greatness just happened there on my screen :yes


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jesus how many times are we gonna see Cody and Sandow face Kane and Bryan in singles matches?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Loool these guys. I think its cool when Bryan enters with Kane. Its almost like he's entered the dark side


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



CamillePunk said:


> Incredible segment. Shelby to be the new PAUL BEARER.


YES


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well done WWE.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> DOCTOR PHIL!!! I AM GOING TO SHOUT DR. PHIL!!!!
> 
> So is Dr. Shelby their manager now?


Hopefully. Shelby is DA GOAT.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



RickeyP said:


> why did Bryan just remove codys jacket lol


. . .wouldn't you?


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

other than that this raw once again thus far has been :fpalm

but i love watchin kane work so this should be a good midcard match bar some crazy wwe fuckary


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr Phil vs Dr Shelby WM 29 book it vince

:vince


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Great Raw so far!


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I love backstage segments like that. 

Shelby should manage.


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Best promo of 2013 by far.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> We all know what you're thinking. DISGUSTING.


:lmao


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Calling it now, Kane beats Damien, Cody beats Bryan, then again after Barrett I just don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> We all know what you're thinking. DISGUSTING.


not if you use protection #dentaldamsbrother


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> Cody's moustache has grown on me.
> 
> Looks like it would tickle.


Not PG. :skip


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> We all know what you're thinking. DISGUSTING.


Oh God :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Thank you Hoeski clap clap clap


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



holt_hogan said:


> Really don't understand why some people try shitting on each and every segment but continue to watch each and every week. Unbelievable.


No shit, eh? I mean, being critical of a few things is expected, but there are people who bitch about damn near everything, and keep watching. It's like staying at a party way after people started passing out and girls went home.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That's the sort of thing Hell No having been missing lately. Good segment.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Dude said:


> other than that this raw once again thus far has been :fpalm
> 
> but i love watchin kane work so this should be a good midcard match bar some crazy wwe fuckary


It's been 45 minutes..


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



almostfamous said:


> Great Raw so far!


Agreed


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dr. Shelby has to be their manager on the Road to Mania.

No excuses.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Dr Phil vs Dr Shelby WM 29 book it vince
> 
> :vince


:mark:


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bring back :kurt


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I would really like Dusty to make a comment on his sons recent moustache, maybe his brother as well.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope D-Bry goes back to the YES!


----------



## username555

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> This shit is fake


Umm...


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Urkel on SyFy. Mindblowing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Impact ad seriously :lmao


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this stream is awesome. the commercials are just random WWE clips lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why cut off Sandow's entrance.

Then again, I'd rather Sandow kept his FCW theme. Legendary.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I am not getting Impact ads. 

Did I hear something about an Impact wedding this week?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cody is a heel, so in Lawler's mind, he's an idiot.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> This shit is fake


Correct.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Codys Mustache is so over


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> I am not getting Impact ads.
> 
> Did I hear something about an Impact wedding this week?


Yup


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I didn't get to catch the opening segment with (apparently) Show/Del Rio, but the Barrett/Orton match was good and made even better from the Barrett win, and that Anger Management segment was awesome, so so far so good imo.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nice to see JBL burying Cole as usual.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawler calling someone a village idiot? He's the one that sputtered that out as stupidly as possible, so...


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> I am not getting Impact ads.
> 
> Did I hear something about an Impact wedding this week?


Bully Ray is "marrying" Brooke Hogan this Thursday. Expect it to end Trips style, ala 1999.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawler needs to fucking go away


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TJC93 said:


> It's been 45 minutes..


Probably why he said "thus far"...

unk2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> this stream is awesome. the commercials are just random WWE clips lol.


I used to watch that stream you're talking about, it is pretty boss.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> We all know what you're thinking. DISGUSTING.


You would too if given the chance.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why do I have tweets at the bottom of my screen?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And that just happened.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Domination.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kane with the win!!!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol @ Ryder's tweet.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And squashed again. Alright then.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

For some reason the only wrestling move Cole likes to call by the proper name is Damian's elbow. He seems to get off saying it, almost as if he can't wait to call it as soon as Damian raises his arm so he sounds somewhat intelligent.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow...a squash match on Sandow?


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> kid with the beard look rapey


Wait, rapey as in... You would? What?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Bully Ray is "marrying" Brooke Hogan this Thursday. Expect it to end Trips style, ala 1999.


I'll set my DVR. I love a good wrestling wedding.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cole, do you even know what Pavlov's dogs are? I don't think you do based on the context of your comment.


----------



## martix_agent

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

a twitter feed scrolling? get that shit out of here!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Goodnight Sandow


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Bully Ray is "marrying" Brooke Hogan this Thursday. Expect it to end Trips style, ala 1999.


"Let me introduce you to the new, Mr and Ms Austin Aries"


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:buried 

:yes


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley time! Punk to interrupt?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

forum crash inbound when foley gets announced as the first inductee


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mick Foley inducted?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't wait for Foley's highlight reel. :mark:


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sandow treated like Pavlov's dog :lmao :lol


By far the best thing Michael Cole has ever said.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> this stream is awesome. the commercials are just random WWE clips lol.


It's awesome until it gets to the point where you've seen all the clips they show multiple times. They don't change 'em up all that much.


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Saw on Twitter that Punk will wrestle tonight. Wonder who his opponent will be.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This just in from Zack Ryder's Twitter: The Internet Champion isn’t on #RAW20……but Dr. Shelby is. Poor Zack.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

oh? so the inductee is on raw? Wonder who it is? is it Triple H?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sandow :buried


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well they just decomfirmed Randy Savage


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I didn't even know Saturday Morning Slam was still going. 

You know I've never watched it before.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well its not Macho Man if they are gonna hear from the person  im going to mania but not heading to the HOF but I still hope they have Randy in.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> Lawler is great.


:ti


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

whoever said i had the german stream is right. good stuff.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anyone think Kaitlyn will win the Womans title tonight? I mean she is in her home town after all.


----------



## KramerDSP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dare I say that the Elbow of Disdain is the greatest gimmick move since The People's Elbow? It DESTROYS You Can't See Me.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> Lawler _was_ great.


FIFY


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nice, we'll finally hear confirmation on the Hall of Fame introduction of the legendary Akeem


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao at Ryder's tweet. Shelby is the GOAT though


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Slam_It said:


> Saw on Twitter that Punk will wrestle tonight. Wonder who his opponent will be.


The way this show is going; Ryback.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:cole3 "HAHAHA!"

Me:


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

good to see Kane get a win on the anniversary show. not a guy on that roster has competed for so long and given us so many memories on raw as the big red machine


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm gonna want a Dominoes by the end of tonight, at 4am in the morning.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> You would too if given the chance.


^^^This guy is trying to groom me, please save me mods.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Cole, do you even know what Pavlov's dogs are? I don't think you do based on the context of your comment.


:lol And THAT is why people who are actually intelligent are considered the heels in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawler is great..at sucking.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cole "Kane just treated Sandow like one of Pavlov's dogs"

the fuck?

terrible


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley to come out and be confronted by Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Paul Heyman ‏@HeymanHustle
#HustleSwag time #RAW20

posted about a minute ago..


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Slam_It said:


> Saw on Twitter that Punk will wrestle tonight. Wonder who his opponent will be.


:vince


The RYYYBACK


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The HOF video package for Foley should be great.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> I didn't even know Saturday Morning Slam was still going.
> 
> You know I've never watched it before.


It's actually pretty cute. Two quick, high-impact matches and a few little vignettes to appeal to the little fellows. The nieces like it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jeeezus SKY


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> This shit is fake


you guys don't even try anymore do you?

step it up son.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Inb4 Punk interrupts Foley. Bet this whole disrespecting legends angle leads to Taker


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wasn't this Raw supposed to be special?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bring on jolly old St. Mick!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Slam_It said:


> Saw on Twitter that Punk will wrestle tonight. Wonder who his opponent will be.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH GOOD A RECAP


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

love recaps of shit that happened 45 minutes ago.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ALBERTO DEL HERO


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SDWarrior said:


> Wasn't this Raw supposed to be special?


With the build up it has got, not really.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> ^^^This guy is trying to groom me, please save me mods.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

buy 1 get 2 free huh show


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fpalm recaps already, at least leave them for the last hour


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big Show's all like "I'll teach you to throw shreded paper on me!"


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOUSTON, THE SITE OF TWO WRESTLEMANIAS!

...and Raw 20th anniversary.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Im going with punk getting a victory over miz


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FOLEY!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FOLEY IS GOD!!!


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FOLEY! :mark:


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a shit pop for Foley, wow


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck you, Houston for that weak ass pop for this legend.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock or Terry Funk better be inducting him.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow who didnt see that comin?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so sad...i miss the days when that song would get the biggest pop of the night. Now it barely gets people on their feet. Ungrateful cunts


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I just popped from my living room, okay.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

THE 'MICKSTER'!


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MISSES FOLEY'S BABY BOY!!!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yes, foley! :


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

FOLEY! Damn. Another Attitude legend in the hall. Great for him


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley! Yes!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mick Foley..


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They have to stop whoring out Foley and all of these appearances. It takes away the moment. HBK, keep your googley eyed ass at home tonight too, please.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Countdown to cheap pop...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You know it's odd I always thought Foley was already in the HOF


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Queue Ambrose


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Team Foley vs Shield at WM. Make it happen, cap'n.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

One of the most deserving inductees ever into the WWE HOF. Mick Foley's damn sure earned the recognition.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Texas? Foley? 

GET TERRY FUNK OUT HERE!


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pretty good Raw so far.

Low point of the show so far: Wade Barret's match.

Everything else: Decent to good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I approve of the Micker. Still waiting for Randy Savage dammit


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shits about to get real!


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nobody deserves it more than that man.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AMBROSE AND FOLEY


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley is good!


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AMBROSE


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ambrose promo!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh fuck... DA SHIELD!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

S H I E L D !


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Stream just died. Those fucking Germans, they are efficient when it comes to 'train schedules' but they can't run a god damn stream.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

bahahahahah i was just typing "how long before shield interrupts"....


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so the "mystery" hall of famer is the guy everyone knew would get in


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Shield no Punk


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> Fuck you, Houston for that weak ass pop for this legend.


To be fair they bring Foley out at least once a month it seems.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh piss...


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Job Squad incoming


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AMBROSE in FOLEY's face!!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Theme song


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES!!


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock for the save?


----------



## SouthernCross

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yes, yes, Ambrose kill him!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Someone called this earlier! SHIELD!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AMBROSE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:mark:


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And Foley couldn't be inducted earlier because...TNA?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OOOOHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## deadman18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT SHIELD!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Here come my boys


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh good, can't wait for Rybad to make the save.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So conflicted. Love Mick.

Have the panty tingles for The Shield.

Don't know how to feel.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Shield!! My body is ready!


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well deserved. Especially with it being at the Garden.

OH SHIT THE SHIELD. AMBROSE/FOLEY. :mark:


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Other legends to help Mick?


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww!!!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mark the fuck out, boys. It's Foley/Ambrose time.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> Fuck you, Houston for that weak ass pop for this legend.


Their not in the mood after their football team sucked shit against the Patriots 2 times in a row.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley/Ambrose confrontation! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:mark: what an awesome entrance and entrance music


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

See that sucks that they play The Shield's music before they come out for a run in beat up. To me, it works better if you are completely unprepared that they are coming.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh lawd :jordan3


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shit just got real


----------



## Maxil

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

oh look, it's the guy that doesn't even get as much screen time as maddox. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Time for the Shield to induct Foley to some pain.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FEED ME WHORES


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I love the spectacle of the crowd turning to look at the Shield intro


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Ambrose/Foley promo all you dweebs have been creaming for....


or not.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shield to get beat down by Ryback in 3...2...1...


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Ambrose promo!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope they don't injure Foley like they did with Dreamer.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Realy, rock is in the house, they couldnt do a rock and sock connection segment.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Everyone see Ambrose when Ryback's music hit? Big time selling.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fuk


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## xdoomsayerx

How many times they gonna have ryback save someone from the shield? Dumb


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's starting to upset me that they're wasting these three guys on him week after week


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow that is all mic gets 
FUCK vince


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck Ryback & Orton for cock-blocking the awesomeness that would have been Ambrose/Foley.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh for fuck sake, what a fucking waste of a chance for a good promo.

IDIOTS.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ugh.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Would they just let Ambrose cut a fucking promo in the ring already? these fucking Ryback beatdowns are already old.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol at Foley hopping out the ring.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

6 man tag match at Rumble...Sheamus, Orton and Ryback vs Shield.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No. What. No. 

I hate this.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

TEDDY LONG IS IN THE BACK, TIME TO USE HIM!!!


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This Shield shit is getting boring. Hurry up and bury these twats


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHERE IS TEDDY LONG TO MAKE A TAG MATCH, PLAYAS?!?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Wow? This is weird time for a shield run in

HERE COMES THE MAGESTIC STALLION KNOWN AS RYBACK

GET THEM YOU FUCKING BEAST


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh WWE..


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



VRsick said:


> Realy, rock is in the house, they couldnt do a rock and sock connection segment.


Dammit, that would've been awesome.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where is Theodore Long to make a 6 men tag match??


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

whoever's running this camera with the cloverfield-like zoom-in zoom-out needs to be shot


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ugh Sheamus....


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And on the 8th day the shield was burried


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Ugh.


Put your tissues back in the drawer, Amber :lol


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And the Shield gets bitched out...of course. 

At least they didn't get beat up by Foley.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Swear this happened last week.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Tag team match incoming


----------



## Maxil

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shield got dumped faster than nexus. Ambrose confirmed jobber status in 3 months, other 2 guys will be on TNA.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ambrose with that selling


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God I hate Ryback


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Shield needs a 4th member.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The fuck?
Ambrose is probably drunk so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

TAG TEAM MATCH! #Teddylong


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait, this was to put Ryback over even further? Fuck.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

For God's sake, Vince. You could have had an epic Ambrose/Foley promo. Fuck your life.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well...they just buried the best damn thing they had all of the past year.


----------



## lidojack

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That march Ryback does before his finisher is so fucking stupid


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Would have been the perfect spot for Austin. No longer counting on him being there.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Shield - only booked slightly better then Aces & Eights.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL Ambrose no selling shell shock


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Freeloader said:


> The Shield needs a 4th member.


THE MADDOX


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck off Ryback.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback and Sock connection.
Oh Vince ....


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh Ambrose!! I love his overselling facial expression cray cray ass!


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3 v 3 at the Rumble? Sounds good.

No Foley promo? :sadpanda


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

it makes me cringe to see ryback get over like this...who the fuck gets over on a "feed me more" chant? :StephenA


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I laugh everytime Ryback starts his OWN chant :lmao :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a god-awful segment...Started off awesome with the Shield and Mick, but jesus it took a nosedive quickly.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> Cody's moustache has grown on me.
> 
> Looks like it would tickle.





BLACKANDRE said:


> We all know what you're thinking. DISGUSTING.


:lmao :lmao I'm going to die of laughter tonight, shit, man


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

where the hell was teddy, potential 6 man tag there


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I loved Ambrose's reaction as soon as Ryback's music hit. Nice segment.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback is now as annoying as Sheamus has been the last few months


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Aces and Eights and The Shield are going to have to go to "I need my balls back" therapy once the year is done.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



pinofreshh said:


> whoever's running this camera with the cloverfield-like zoom-in zoom-out needs to be shot


Seconded.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Okay, that part sucked. They made The Shield look like wimps and nobody interesting came out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Randy Orton from the Legend Killer to Legend Saver.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



kakashi101 said:


> This Shield shit is getting boring. Hurry up and bury these twats


----------



## Ayso

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lmao @ Recap from 30 seconds ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback is awesome. He needs to win that WHC soon.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*I'm glad they are replaying this because I had forgot what just happened.*


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The creative team are seriously fucking useless.

That there was a PERFECT time for The Shield to cut a promo on Foley. Get themselves some heat and all that, but no, this fucking same-old same-old bullshit.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kane and Dy Bry>>Sheamus and Orton...FACT


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Half the crowd loves Ryback... but about just as many seemed to explode for the SHield. Can't suck having both parties of that feud over. Actually means something then.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback is legit and is over with the fans like it or not.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring!!!


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> The Shield - only booked slightly better then Aces & Eights.


Interesting you should say that as I think they haven't. They are a cheap rip off. The only thing they have in common is none of them have a personality.


----------



## Arcade

The Winning One&#153;;12629130 said:


> Fuck you, Houston for that weak ass pop for this legend.


I guess you didn't hear them chant his name.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They could still do a Rock & Sock segment later in the night.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SDWarrior said:


> Would have been the perfect spot for Austin. No longer counting on him being there.


Was thinking the same thing. Of all the possibilities, we get to see Ryback, Sheamus, and Orton. Lame.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

NOW WE HAVE TO LISTEN TO IT TALK?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback promo incoming :mark:


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That segment had a chance to go one way and it went in a completely different direction. And, of course, Ryback gets mic time. Fuck this.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"GET EM GET EM GET EM GET EM GET EM GET EM"

LOL.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

But they'll let this dickhead speak.
The hell is this. I'm about to tap out.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Traps


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheamus looks so awkward when running. And Rybacks pink eye is back!


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Get this fucker off the mic.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The guy is gassed :lmao :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh yeah, let Ryback speak but not Ambrose.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

missed the HOF announcement


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I gasp want gasp the gasp WWE gasp title 
gasp


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Ryback mic time.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback bleeds a lot. Seems like every time he is in the ring, he bites his tongue.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

sounds like insomnia


----------



## lee20794

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What has happened to people's avatars and sigs?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The fuck is with this dude's eye?


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This segment just flew over my head.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback always have pink eye?


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Look at this fucker's teeth


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

...Punk wasn't even in this segment, dude. Why you calling him out?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> it makes me cringe to see ryback get over like this...who the fuck gets over on a "feed me more" chant? :StephenA


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh christ on a cracker.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> The Shield - only booked slightly better then Aces & Eights.


:lmao Aces and Eights run away all the fucking time from 1 or 2 people, it's pathetic.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He's going to give The SHIELD the WWE Championship?


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is he reading it off something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh my God, Ryback can not speak.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Feed me shit


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> NOW WE HAVE TO LISTEN TO IT TALK?


Lame.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat tasty shield


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Feed me shield...

Ryback is such a joke


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> Interesting you should say that as I think they haven't. They are a cheap rip off. The only thing they have in common is none of them have a personality.


The Shield aren't getting their asses kicked by a old man in face paint week after week. Advantage Shield.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol, Ryback is great.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Destrucity is strong within Ryback.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Announcer..Ryback how does it feel to get some revenge on the Shield

Ryback..Feed Me More

Announcer..uhm..yes..do you plan on going after Punk again

Ryback..FEED ME MORE


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He knows how to breath!!!!!


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Literally everything about Ryback is fucking terrible beyond words. Just fuck off you rip off roid monkey.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like how Ryback is consistently gasping for air like a rabid dog after a one minute promo. Even if it's a part of his gimmick, it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is Ryback gassed from the feed me more chants? he only lifted Ambrose other than that.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck the haters, that was awesome.



*FEEED. ME. MORE.*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well they didn't cost you every single time against Punk Ryback. 

Remember the Hell in a Cell match?


----------



## Shenmue

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wanted to see a video segment like they always do when they announce the inductes on RAW. Foley deserved better!! Terrible place for that segment. There was no need to have the shield getting in the way of Foley's HOF segment on RAW just plain stupid to me on WWE's part


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback is a COMPLETE fucking joke.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I fucking hate Ryback talking. Dude gets gassed after 4 words.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wonder what Vince does backstage during bad segments.


abrown0718 said:


>


:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Ryback....What a fucking prick.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

rybacks teeth are so jacked hes always biting his own tongue during matches


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> Feed me shit


lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so let me get this...they turned a Mick Foley acceptance speech segment into a fucking Ryback promo? 

fuck you Vince.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

GOLDDDDDUUUUSTTTT AGHH


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Good God. Ryback is so excruciatingly bad on the mic.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Tourettes Goldust was fucking awesome :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Goldust Gimmick was the best unique and different gimmick ever and it was hilarious


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did I just see the Oddities :cool2


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This company is a trip and a damn half. I just don't know anymore.
Fat boy had fabulous hair, though.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> The Shield aren't getting their asses kicked by a old man in face paint week after week. Advantage Shield.


Wait until they started getting beat up by a lame human cartoon or a overeating sideshow pinhead


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE - TNA before TNA.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WILLIAM REGAL.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:mark: GILLBERG


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SDWarrior said:


> Would have been the perfect spot for Austin. No longer counting on him being there.


This, his entrance and him running down would have been class.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck WWE. Doink and Gillberg was awesome.


----------



## Shenmue

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ahhhhh the memories


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Gillllllllllbeeeerrrg!


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

In this context, Bastion Booger seems like the original Ryback.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BRING BACK MIDEON!!!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Shield is seriously becoming the victims of stale writing. Just let those boys have a promo already!!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They let this idiot talk :lmao


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wtf @ Man Mountain Rock getting in this package. must have threatened to release that documentary.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

William Regal!!!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He's a man... love that theme song!


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Naked Mideon!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:vince3 It's supposed to be bad!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Real Man's Man :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"HES A MANNNN!!!"


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

worst gimmick ever... coles announcing...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lord Steven Regal :lmao


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Simon Dean?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Regal :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That classic Regal promo.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Beaver Cleavage FTW. 

Berserker, Mantaur, Tourettes Goldust, and fucking Max Moon. 

NAKED MIDEON!!! 

I remember when I thought Max Moon was the shit, lol.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

William Regal. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Diva music makes me want to hit someone in the face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bahahaha that was awesome!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*Keep the mic away from Ryback please.*


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol Regal a real man....


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT NAKED MIDEON. DAT REGAL. :lmao


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

'It's great but this could be even greater!' no King, no.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mans man Steven regal was Definetly the worst :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao great segment

I <3 Real man's man Regal


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Goldust one of the most underrated in history. Epic entrance and a very nice looking finisher. Check out his "final cut". Very creative.


----------



## pinofreshh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

regal :lmao

so classic

"HE'S A MAAAANNN!"


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please, have a Regal appearance!


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback is GOAT.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



VRsick said:


> No Simon Dean?


They said _worst_ gimmicks ever.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Guess they can't show the Godfather. This cockamamie bullshit.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao The 1998 Regal promo. Awesome.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HE'S A MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN. SUCH A MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why are the divas music so damn prissy?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You guys need to get over your Ryback hate. He's over, awesome, and the future of the business.

LOL at Regal "he's a man".


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is the gayest Orton commercial I have ever seen.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao At the shitty pop music that plays when they show which Divas are fighting.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Triple H was full on corpsing.

SEND FOR DA MAN


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaityln vs Eve for the Divas title AGAIN?!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> missed the HOF announcement


It's Foley.


----------



## Hammertron

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

nobody should have kaitlyns music, its like fucking death


----------



## sandsaro

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LuN™ said:


> Fuck the haters, that was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> *FEEED. ME. MORE.*


lol, you're like 14 years old, right? I hope.....for man kind.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That Chipettes-sounding Divas song is my motherfuckingjam. No regrets.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

im sad they didnt show phantasmo.... his finisher was making your underwear dissapear... no joke


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I admit, I did mark out for Naked Mideon. Guy was hilarious.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Why are the divas music so damn prissy?


Because women aren't allowed to seem badass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God, the Divas are awful.

PISS BREAK.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This will be Eve's final Raw I guess.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

the fans is great tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And despite all that crap, I guarantee Eve vs. Katlyin will be worse.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So, Houston is Kaitlyns home...

Title win? or complete burial?


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> so let me get this...they turned a Mick Foley acceptance speech segment into a fucking Ryback promo?
> 
> fuck you Vince.


Just realized this. Horse crap.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nice segment but where's Foley's HOF video package and speech?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> So, Houston is Kaitlyns home...
> 
> Title win? or complete burial?


Hometown + Eve is leaving...I can't imagine her not winning.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



virus21 said:


> Because women aren't allowed to seem badass


Victoria's theme was badass


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



That's irrelevant said:


> Kaityln vs Eve for the Divas title AGAIN?!


dont worry, in 6 short months, the Divas division will be completely void of women.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

First hour and 8 minutes have been AWFUL


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Guess they can't show the Godfather. This cockamamie bullshit.


*Or Brodus Clay :side:*


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SideTableDrawer said:


> This will be Eve's final Raw I guess.


As champion or is she taking time off like?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait, so Foley didn't even get to speak? Forever bending over to them.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The future Mrs. Gracie has to start planning her wedding. I bet making a seating chart where nobody who has slept together is at the same table is going to be quite a task.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> I'm in Houston for #RAW20 backstage jacked up on Diet Mt Dew. Don't change that dial.  #sauceit


Get out there ffs.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ryback sounds like stevie from malcom in the middle


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hansel & Gretal is an action movie?


----------



## stereo73

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Rock316AE said:


> Nice segment but where's Foley's HOF video package and promo?


Getting Ryback to scream 'Feed Me More' over and over again is more important apparently


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This 20th Anniversary RAW show is failing so far. Hard.

The fact that a Foley HOF speech turned into a Ryback promo is bullshit.


----------



## The HHH Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I
JUST
FARTED.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> So, Houston is Kaitlyns home...
> 
> Title win? or complete burial?


She will win and then feud with AJ, so I hope.


----------



## mgman

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can someone kindly fill me in on what happened right after Ryback, Orton and Sheamus threw SHIELD out the ring? I went away for a bit, came back and still heard Ryback's music playing. Did they celebrate in the ring with Foley or something?


----------



## joshrulez2

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dont care about anything other than Punk/Rock now...


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Monday Night Raw said:


> As champion or is she taking time off like?


She is leaving wwe.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BKsaaki said:


> Victoria's theme was badass


Victoria's finisher was badass.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That awful divas music that always plays as it shows the divas smiling while walking backstage sounds like a theme song of some disney XD cartoon.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WF nerds hating on Ryback <


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tim Legend said:


> Mans man Steven regal was Definetly the GOAT gimmick


Fixed.






UNDENIABLE.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy shit how many themes does Katelyn have?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Hansel & Gretal is an action movie?


Yes, they combined Hansel and Gretal with Van Helsing


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

predicting Eve goes over since her departure got out in the internetz


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That music.
Why, though? Why?


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

yeah eve leaving this is officially a bathroom break


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

RESTROOM BREAK sign


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't believe the next title winner's music is "Spin the Bottle"


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Whoever held up the Restroom Break sign should be punched in the junk.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Farewell Eve.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nobody in Houston probably even know Kaitlyn is from there


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaytlin :yum:


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So you completely bury the Shield AND THEN you put on a Divas match?! Fucking Christ.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why didn't Lillian announce that Kaitlyn from Houston?


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OMFG the Restroom Break sign!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did Lillian forget to mention that Kaitlyn is from Houston?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve










i'm gonna miss her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Eve theme song makes me want to take a dump.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve has the best entrance in WWE


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock should have been the gut who save Foley.


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"Restroom Break" sign


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eves got just the right amount of curves, so fucking delicious.


----------



## Shenmue

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I miss the good old days. I still don't understand why they didn't do a video like they always do every year when they announce the HOF inductee's kinda takes out a lot of the nostalgia to me when they don't. HOF is supposed to be a special show. They just made a mockery of it with the shield getting involved in what should have been Foley's moment!!! And yea Ryback is garbage!!!


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah wwe don't even announce Kaitlyn is from Houston......


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao at the RESTROOM BREAK sign


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I know you guys are 20 minutes ahead of me, but...


DID YOU HEAR THAT REACTION(or lack of) FOR FOLEY WHEN HE CAME OUT? People barely even made sound for him.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Could Eve's hotpants be any tighter?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

20th anv 20 man battle royale?


----------



## The HHH Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm jacking off to Eve right now.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Intercontinental champion? Jobber entrance. Divas champion? :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No DQ?

Khar.... don't worry.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

theres like, what, 4 divas left in the company? What are you champion of at this point?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

See you later, Eve. Good luck on your future endeavors.

I'm being serious, not trying to sound like a dick.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can we all agree that Kaitlyn is pretty hot and would be fun to fuck?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Did Lillian forget to mention that Kaitlyn is from Houston?


They really don't give a fuck where these chicks come from.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God both girls are so hot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:ass Eve 

:ass Kaitlyn


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So who marked for that restroom break sign?


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Can't believe the next title winner's music is "Spin the Bottle"


SO SPIN THE BOTTLEEEEEE


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

omg really a rematch...My bet Eve retains.....

:brock


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did you guys see that little girl jumping up and down with the Butterfly Cupcake belt replica? So cute.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm a girl but Eve is so hot and her weave is stuff of legends

Shame she is gone after tonight apparently  She is probably the *one* diva I still care about. The only others recently were Kharma and the Bellas.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Freeloader said:


> Can we all agree that Kaitlyn is pretty hot and would be fun to fuck?


(Y)


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> The Eve theme song makes me want to take a dump.


It's like Pavlov's Dog Theory applied to my anus.


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Freeloader said:


> Can we all agree that Kaitlyn is pretty hot and would be fun to fuck?


no. I wouldn't.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> Need a hand???????????


LOLWUT


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve via 1st round arm triangle imo


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The HHH Mark said:


> I'm jacking off to Eve right now.


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Freeloader said:


> Can we all agree that Kaitlyn is pretty hot and would be fun to fuck?


Yes and I absolutely positively marked out for that "Real Man" crap. LOL.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Crowd actually getting behind Katlyin for a bit?


----------



## The HHH Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

my last wank to eve... I'M SO EMOTIONAL RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why is Lawler so fucking stupid? It makes me angry.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The HHH Mark said:


> I
> JUST
> FARTED.


Nice to see you posting here Natty.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve looking extra delicious tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HA @ 'Foley was Super Zodiac II' reference.


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Let's go kaitlyn chant???


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So when Eve leaves, all we have is Natalya? Maybe count AJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawler making fun of bad gimmicks is kind of ironic, no?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The HHH Mark said:


> my last wank to eve... I'M SO EMOTIONAL RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


Theres still Youtube


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Gracie's camp mention...WE GET IT JBL, SHES ENGAGED TO GRACIE


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The HHH Mark said:


> I'm jacking off to Eve right now.


keep it to yourself homie


----------



## TobiasFunke

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

***** please


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is Kaitlyn smiling? 

SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The HHH Mark said:


> I'm jacking off to Eve right now.





HogansHemorrhiods said:


> Need a hand???????????


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Freeloader said:


> Can we all agree that Kaitlyn is pretty hot and would be fun to fuck?


:


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TJC93 said:


> So when Eve leaves, all we have is Natalya? Maybe count AJ


Not even, Natty is caught up in the stupid Khali-loving gimmick.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Why is Lawler so fucking stupid? It makes me angry.


I'd say he does it on purpose, but he's too fucking stupid to do anything on purpose.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I fucking wish Kharma would come back and destroy the entire division.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HogansHemorrhiods said:


> Need a hand???????????


:StephenA2 Why are you still here?


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hopefully she gets counted out so she it just stripped..


----------



## Sharkey604

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

who was the guy in the bad gimmicks video eating the cereal? i have a vague memory of that but cant place it


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why the fuck isn't that a finisher? That hold looks painful.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TJC93 said:


> So when Eve leaves, all we have is Natalya? Maybe count AJ


 Natalya is pushing 30 too is time for her to go have a kid too


----------



## The HHH Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> keep it to yourself homie


SHARING IS CARING :genius


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So Eve's leaving to get banged out in the middle of an MMA octagon by her husband.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I saw a ton of pictures of Kaitlyn pre all the work she's had done and now it's completely distracting.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol nasty fall on Eve's leg


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve with that upkick offense


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Sharkey604 said:


> who was the guy in the bad gimmicks video eating the cereal? i have a vague memory of that but cant place it


Beaver Cleavage aka Chaz.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They're actually making this match look better than most Diva's matches.


----------



## saaam121

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

i'm hoping eve just shoots on kaitlyn


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can someone please post the Gif from years ago of this ref running down to the ring with his hands bouncing around like a mental patient?


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Hera said:


> I saw a ton of pictures of Kaitlyn pre all the work she's had done and now it's completely distracting.


SHARE!!!


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Absolute said:


> I fucking wish Kharma would come back and destroy the entire division.


Creative beat her to it.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> So Eve's leaving to get banged out in the middle of an MMA octagon by her husband.


I think Brazzers had a video with a similar plot to that


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Okay match so far


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat botched GTS!


----------



## The HHH Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

* UNZIPS PANTS *


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Match is picking up. Kinda


----------



## TobiasFunke

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Sharkey604 said:


> who was the guy in the bad gimmicks video eating the cereal? i have a vague memory of that but cant place it


Beaver Clevage aka Mosh from the Headbangers


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Sharkey604 said:


> who was the guy in the bad gimmicks video eating the cereal? i have a vague memory of that but cant place it


that would be beaver cleavage aka headbanger mosh

:StephenA


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Sharkey604 said:


> who was the guy in the bad gimmicks video eating the cereal? i have a vague memory of that but cant place it


Beaver Cleavage. The milk was supposed to come from his mum's tits. Classic :russo


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What an actually good Diva's match.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

welp Kaitlyn killed the baby in the process of that one. Eve is staying.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This match actually has some nice spots


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is that her finsher? I don't even know.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This match is actually pretty decent so far.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

back from the bathroom and kaitlyn is still going to win. missed nothin major


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

GORE! GORE! GORE!!!!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaitlyn no selling that entire offense.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat' SPEAR!


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

nice spear lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn that spear was sick!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Decent sell by Eve there on the spear.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ugh.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wwe just lost their best diva.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That match, by diva standards, actually wasn't terrible.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT SPEAR


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*:cheer YAAAAAY :cheer*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

bah gawd bah gawd! we have a new womens champion


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat spear!!!!!


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ooohhhhh  dat spear!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was better than Christian's spear...


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat spear. I'm markin out bro


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Honestly that spear was about on par with an Edge or Christian spear.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

GOre!


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaitlyn wins the Diva's title....and not a single fuck was given that day...


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sick spear by Kaitlyn


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Spear :ass


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn good spear.


----------



## leon79

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

A couple of weeks ago

#megapush


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Spin the Bottle folks, Spin the Bottle.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"worked her way through the ranks"....you mean all 6 girls? or do you mean by fucking vince, cole? :troll


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT SP...TACKLE!


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Wwe just lost their best diva.


Several years ago


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So...who are her competitors?
This company.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ALL STARTING AT NXT A COUPLE OF *WEEKS* AGO.


nice one cole


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

KAITLYN GOT IT, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve sold that like a champ. I'll miss you, gurl.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SPEAR! SPEAR! SPEAR!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Hey that was actually pretty good. Liked how she used a spear. Crowd popped for her win too. Go kaitlyn, you go girl


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaitlyn should just join the Shield. She already has half their get up on.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaitlyn actually pulled off a good spear.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Spear was okay. Selling was great.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> GORE! GORE! GORE!!!!


exactly what i said :lmao


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

She did the spear way better than Edge's running hug of doom.


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So Kaitlyn does win, huh?

fpalm God dammit.


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pretty good Diva match.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The hometown girl won! H-town represent!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol eve wid dat spear sell! Forget alicia fox vs melina, this was the GOAT match


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I loved that diva match! But sad that Eve is gone. Greatest of all time with Michelle McCool.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They should bring back some Bra and Panties matches.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye bye Eve
Looks like AJ is going to be the next diva champion.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM PUNK is DAT TRUTH


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

pop for a divas match


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What? No send off for Eve? Kait and Eve hugging or something? No...we go to Brodus Clay.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And no1curr about you Katilyn


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Um.....that was sadly the best divas match I have in years......


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I completely forgot this guy existed :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus Clay? Fuck out of here. This fat shucking and jiving mother fucker.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

something tells me this was supposed to be a Tyson Kidd segment...but got canned b/c of his injury.

Brodus can fuck right off my screen forever, thanks.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God Josh' goofy grin when it cuts to him backstage is so stupid looking.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*:lmao Brodus*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Very good match, excellent finish, it was great seeing you in the WWE Eve


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus Clay promo... He's going to feud with Punk :O

Brodus Clay vs CM Punk Wrestlemania.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> So...who are her competitors?
> This company.


JoMo will challenge her after he returns and wins the Royal Rumble


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punks opponent is Brodus? Fuck sake


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh Lord this fuck Brodus. He can't even lace Punk's boots.

After hearing that, he can't talk either.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I fucking despise Brodus Clay. Fat, talentless twat.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

#heel brotus.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Stop saying shuck & jive, please.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Not gonna lie; that shuck and jive comment had me dying!!


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk v. Brodus? lol


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT spear. Good match, happy for Kaitlyn, she has so progressed...


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like Brodus when I can't see his rolls or his thighs.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaitlyn wins! Kaitlyn wins! Kaitlyn wins!


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh lord Brodus... Your lucky punk gave you that rub you fat hack


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao This guy right here man


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so punk vs funk.. haha wow great writing


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat subtle racism.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ladies and gentleman my guest (gets excited) Brodus clay... "oh..." (goes back to reading book)


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Are we building up some sort of Punk/Clay angle here?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"I shuck and jive because I was born to."

Wonder who wrote that?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus Clay is Black, right? Right? He's the Jason Kidd of WWE.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He was born to shuck and jive.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

When Kaitlyn gets over being green as hell, there might be a good wrestler in there somewhere. I enjoyed this one.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

At least that promo was short.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"I shuck and jive because I was born to." - Brodus Clay


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus vs Punk fot the WWE title...

Book it Vince.

:lmao


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk to GTS Clay?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus Clay isn't even worthy enough to job to CM Punk.


----------



## The HHH Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I bet you guys love to jack off to Brodus Clay. Don't lie.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

punk vs clay? what a fucking joke!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ugh. So this defo means AJ is going to be Divas champion at Wrestlemania.

Fuck.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait. Punk is wrestling... Brodus tonight? Huh.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Am I the only one who thinks Brodus sounds really black when he's angry?


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Formula for success-If they suck at promo's give them as few words to speak as possible. Result? Brodus Clay gives a good promo.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Either way is a win.. Anaconda Vice, make that fat dinosaur tap... or as a bonus (highly doubt Punk can do this) hit him with the GTS! lol


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LuN™ said:


> I completely forgot this guy existed :lmao


Did it involve alcohol?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TN Punk said:


> She did the spear way better than Edge's running hug of doom.


Yes! :lmao
It will forever be called that from now on.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where.Are.The.Fucking.Legends.At.For.Fuck.Sake????????????????


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> lol eve wid dat spear sell! Forget *alicia fox vs melina, this was the GOAT match*


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yup, you heard Brodus. He loves to shuck and jive because he was born to.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Am I the only person who finds Brodus dancing with WWE kids creepy? 

Also, am I allowed to say that Divas match was decent/sort of ok/not half bad?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was probably the only appropriate time and place for a recap, I have seen WWE air in months or maybe even a year.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Don't care Brodus..bring out Naomi!


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So I guess that we are gonna get Brodus Clay tonight after all... great.  He wouldn't be so bad if he would just drop that stupid gimmick.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well... at least Punk vs. Brodus is something new... I guess... if that's good enough...


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And people wonder why a lot people don't like faces...
I chuck and jibe because I was born to? Really?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shuck and jive because he was born to? Uh OK. Did Vince write that line for him?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought Clay would agree and become Punks bodyguard.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That Mama commercial gives me the severe wiggins. Somebody hug me and tell me it's going to be OK.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaitlyn with the DAMNEST SPEAR I EVER SEEN!

Brodus BORN to shuck and jive. Maybe he should seek another profession?


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yes, Kaitlyn won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But, I just know she will lose give it right back.
At the Rumble.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



CamillePunk said:


> I like Brodus when I can't see his rolls or his thighs.


I'm with you on that one, brother.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Honestly I do care about who wins the Diva's title, this division wont last 2013 at this rate and it is very likely each Diva who wins that thing will experience there last true moment of women's wrestling greatness.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus has to cut more serious promos and ditch this fucking funkasaurus gimmick.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh Brodus, Punk was right and you know it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wanna bet this is start of a Brodus heel turn because Punk's words ring true?


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

nice sendoff for Eve


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I can't wait to watch Punk beat that fat fuck.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Funk vs The Punk


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

remember when Charlie Sheen was gonna feud with Danielson? :stuff


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Brodus Clay isn't even worthy enough to job to CM Punk.


Spot on.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I don't know which stream you guys are watching but I just saw Daniel Bryan kick little Jimmy with epic music on.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> So...who are her competitors?


Mcmahon's pants :vince


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> Am I the only person who finds Brodus dancing with WWE kids creepy?


Not as creepy as Rey Mysterio whispering sweet nothings in children's ears.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Show to end with Brodus/Rock dancing in the ring.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I really like Kaitlyn. I enjoyed that match and that was probably the best spear I've seen in a long time. Hopefully WWE does something enjoyable with Kaitlyn.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Shazayum said:


> Brodus has to cut more serious promos and ditch this fucking funkasaurus gimmick.


Any promo that defends his lame gimmick can not be a good promo.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> That Mama commercial gives me the severe wiggins. Somebody hug me and tell me it's going to be OK.


Hate to break it to you, but it's NOT going to be okay.


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tha Masta said:


> Yes, Kaitlyn won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But, I just know she will lose give it right back.
> At the Rumble.


Eve is gone, tragically.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus is going to have to get extra black for me to like him.


----------



## will94

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus needs to transition back to G-Rilla. I want to see it.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ugh i dont really care what happens... god this raw is rough.
like only thing that can save it is like lesnar showing up or the rock wrestling. 
yet neither will happen :fpalm


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

On the bright side, punk can actually win a match clean for the first time in ages.

I'd rather see him beat brodus than look like he's about to shit himself every time rybacks music hits


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Show to end with Brodus/Rock dancing in the ring.


:lmao It's because of stuff like this that this thread makes RAW 10x funnier


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can we get some 90's clips, please?

Fuck, this wasn't even all great.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kaitlyn's a placeholder for AJ.

Hell when AJ wins they might as well retire the title because when exactly would she lose it?


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> I don't know which stream you guys are watching but I just saw Daniel Bryan kick little Jimmy with epic music on.


LOL what the hell are you watching? Not this RAW


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

2 billionaires..


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve has "officially quit"

https://twitter.com/Matt_Striker_/status/291007230189371393


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Dat subtle racism.


yup


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DID YOU KNOW?

THAT RAW'S RATINGS HAVE BEEN STEADILY DECLINING OVER THE COURSE OF THE LAST FEW YEARS!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That happened on my birthday? I don't remember. Probably drunk.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Champ still not getting matches in the main event? Too funny.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Now Donald Trump? 

Why are they showing stuff I don't care about? 

At least they aren't showing "Donald" Vs. "Rosie" though. Ugh. That was one disaster for the ages.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck off, Brodus.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why are they showing recaps of these shitty segments with horrible guests rather than actual GOAT moments?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shucking. Jiving. For The Kids.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM Punk can't be racist. he has a black "friend" (assistant) who travels with him. :kofi


fun fact: Punks really got a shitty pepsi logo tattoo'd on his arm to cover up the swastika.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO @ Brodus Clay full entrance.

FOR FUCK'S SAKE.

fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

better be a fucking brodus clay heel turn tonight...get this gimmick the fuck off my screen forever please.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SpeedStick said:


> LOL what the hell are you watching? Not this RAW


There's trailers on in each commercial break that recap previous shows but with trailer music in it.

:lmao


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He was born to dance like an idiot... :/


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vince,you racist fuck


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAMN, no pop for Brodus.

Naomi: DAT ASS


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Naomi back to being brodus' cheerleader :shaq


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did Brotus lose weight?


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Vince
:no: Brodus


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MY BAD!


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"Brodus not in a good mood tonight"

..but he's dancing and smiling and shucking and jiving..


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No pop for Brodus. Nice to know Houston don't give a fuck about this guy.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus was much better as a heel. The best part of this is when Punk said that, he was defending Brodus, and yet Vince is determined Brodus was born to chuck and jive baby,


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Dat subtle racism.


lol. Yeah subtle.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



x78 said:


> Why are they showing recaps of these shitty segments with horrible guests rather than actual GOAT moments?


Because Vince knows what we want better than we do


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



moonmop said:


> Kaitlyn's a placeholder for AJ.
> 
> Hell when AJ wins they might as well retire the title because when exactly would she lose it?


I thank god for that fact. AJ is far superior to Kaityln in every way.

No idea who could beat her though, she's in the main event and the other divas are lower midcarders.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

gangnam style....


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus Clay vs The Rock at Royal Rumble


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah, like Michael Cole knows who the fuck Max Moon was.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like how the Raw moments so far have only included celebrity appearances.


----------



## bigd5896

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dont know if its the shirt but it seems Brotus lost a lot of weight


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE are just hate fucking us all.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I loves to shuck and jive - Brodus Clay


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just tuned in: anything happen so far?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

god they're really trying to make Brodus look like Taz with the fucking orange.




did JBL just put over KONNAN


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why is the end of his dancing involve taking off his pants?


----------



## gaco

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

omg brodus clay dancing gangnam sytle


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



James1o1o said:


> Eve has "officially quit"
> 
> https://twitter.com/Matt_Striker_/status/291007230189371393


sad...going to miss her talents:cool2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brotus Clay just did the bit of the Gangnam Style.

AND WTF IS THE MATCH ACTUALLY ON?

LOLWHAT?

Nah he's just gonna cut a promo.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk goy a bigger face pop than Brodus lol


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!!


DA MAN DAT PUNK IS HERE BITCHES!!!!


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cookie puss!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Now Donald Trump?
> 
> Why are they showing stuff I don't care about?
> 
> At least they aren't showing "Donald" Vs. "Rosie" though. Ugh. That was one disaster for the ages.


Obama vs Clinton was still worse, brother.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH, WOW...I cant fucking believe they actually booked this match. The fuck did Punk do to deserve this?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> Brodus is going to have to get extra black for me to like him.


What do you want him to do, black up like a minstrel? Vince would probably book that to be fair.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD!

Punk with his American History X getup.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



James1o1o said:


> Eve has "officially quit"
> 
> https://twitter.com/Matt_Striker_/status/291007230189371393


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk with DAT HAIRCUT.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn it Brodus, you just couldn't keep your pants on could you?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOOK IN MY EYYYYYYYYYYES, WHAT DO YOU SEEEEEEEEEE, THE CULT OF PERSONALITY.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk shaved his head again... fucker needs to grow it out and slick it back


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please don't injure him...

Please don't injure him...

Please don't injure him...

Please don't injure him...


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Redwood Raven said:


> No pop for Brodus. Nice to know *Houston* don't give a fuck about this guy.


Just Houston?

I was under the impression that the world doesn't give a fuck about him.


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin or fail.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So the legends and the rock concert is coming in the third hour then? Hmm ok


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

dat POP!!


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Okay, so the WWE champion of over 415 days is going to wrestle a jobber at 9:25 PM?

The hell is this?


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What will be interesting is we will finally see how much of a draw Punk is in the ratings.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> WWE are just hate fucking us all.


But of course


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So instead of actually getting GOATS to come on this show, they are gonna show us AE recaps and namedrop HBK every 20mins?


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk -n- dat' haircut.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lmfao WWE.com announces she is leaving/quitting. She couldn't say that on mic after the match or they had to cue in that Clay promo?


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:yes PUNK
:mark: Destroy Brodus


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow, got to admit, Brodus Clay versus the WWE Champion for RAW 20, didn't see that coming.

Maybe it was supposed to be Kidd, actually that makes it worse.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk is such a boss


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You gotta give it to Paul E. Dangerously, he really does great propping up the WWE Title.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM 'Vinyard' Punk


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE trying to put Punk with Clay so that Dwayne's performance looks decent compared to this shit.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk is looking good tonight. I approve.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM PUNK chants


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OK is that a flippin' spine on his singlet.....sigh....


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Biggest heel getting biggest cheers!


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> LOOK IN MY EYYYYYYYYYYES, WHAT DO YOU SEEEEEEEEEE, THE CULT OF PERSONALITY.


:fpalm


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can they put "Shook and Jive" on a t shirt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What did Brodus do to deserve a title shot? Get a mention by the champion in his promo last week?

Wow.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawler...ugh.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus Clay looks like a backyard wrestling version of Taz for fuck sake.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So in order to prove that he "was born to shuck and jive" Brodus gets into serious monster mode?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You know just to compare this Anniversary show to James Bond's: This show could have been Raw's Skyfall and instead became its Die Another Day


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*did he say She-Monster? I couldn't really tell by the hate fucking I'm taking by WWE... I'm a screamer.*


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> What did Brodus do to deserve a title shot? Get a mention by the champion in his promo last week?
> 
> Wow.


It's not a title shot.


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anyone else think Punk is looking a bit thinner?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anaconda Vice for the win.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like how Sandow gets completely squashed by Kane but Punk is literally in a back and forth with fat Brodus Clay. The logic?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is Punk going to be the first heel to come out on top tonight?


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It would be interesting if Brodus went heel while keeping this gimmick. They could say he's some sort of crazy ass pimp.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Couldnt Punk wrestle Tyson Kidd instead?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Paul and Punk should take the funkettes with them after the match.


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT ASSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT SHUCK N JIVE


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is this match really happening? Why is Punk being wasted on Clay?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Is Punk going to be the first heel to come out on top tonight?


Barrett?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DEM CM PUNK CHANTS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kurita, oh ok, thanks. And thank God


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol, CM Punk getting cheered for mocking Brodus.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Black_Power said:


> It would be interesting if Brodus went heel while keeping this gimmick. They could say he's some sort of crazy ass pimp.


So, a quasi Godfather character?


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Is Punk going to be the first heel to come out on top tonight?


Barrett?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Couldnt Punk wrestle Tyson Kidd instead?


already took the workhorse out back and shot him. broken leg.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Is Punk going to be the first heel to come out on top tonight?


Did Wade Barrett lose?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Couldnt Punk wrestle Tyson Kidd instead?


Kidd is injured.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

hey Rock.... take a look... it a guy who actually WRESTLES when he is promoted on a show... 
im sorry but I am just sick of the buzz around the Rock.. great he showed up to talk some more. wow so glad i tuned in for the same old thing hes been doing 3 shows in a row hes been hyped on


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Brodus Clay looks like a backyard wrestling version of Taz for fuck sake.


That should be his new name from now on, 'backyard wrestling version of Taz'.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Heyman just standing there with the title, uninterested in the match.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Did Brotus lose weight?


Probably from all that shuckin' and jivin'. :vince


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow, Brodus Clay knows more than 3 moves.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



HHHGame78 said:


> Biggest heel getting biggest cheers!


I'm going to be very interested in the reception Cena gets :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*






Because I can.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Heyman. Dem CM Punk chants :mark:


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus is going to injure Punk
jesus.....


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this just in..Punk banged Cameron..

dang he works fast


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cm Punk looks like the guy off american history x


----------



## federerthegreatest

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Be interesting if Punk and Rock go face to face tonight, with quite a few Punk fans in attendance.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why can't Punk get over as a heel? People cheer him regardless it seems.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

One day, there will be a Punk n Funk connection, and you will all like it.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

barrett and kaitlyn got over...... surely not.......?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> Paul and Punk should take the funkettes with them after the match.


Paul looks the type to want dat swirl loving


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ANDACONDA VICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So does Punk ever hold his title or did Heyman accidentally super glue his hands in that position on the belt?


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ANACONDA VICE~!~!


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I get punk bumping for Ryback but for this jiggly piece of garbage? Oh anaconda vice thank god this is over


----------



## TheKaiser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anaconda Vice! woohoo!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I marked for the Anaconda Vice.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM Punk wrestles more than any other champion in history.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wanted to see Punk try the GTS on brodus. :kobe2
Great watching Anaconda Vice again though.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can Punk please cut a promo now? Or will that save that for later?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk makes Brodus tap to the Anaconda Vice. Quick, easy work for the Champ.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Now shuck and jive your ass out the ring, Brodus.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anaconda Vice :mark: someone called it (Y)


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wasn't there just a thread yesterday about Punk never using the Vice?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Punk trying to get written up on TMZ for racism


add another layer to his feud. in before the is dwayne black debate.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PUNK WITH THAT CLEAN WIN.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like CM Punk, but his Flying Elbow sucks. When Savage did it, it looked majestic, almost like it was performed by a ballet dancer. Punk's looks like an awkward kid falling off the top rope. 

ANACONDA VICE FTW though!


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol There was just a thread talking about how doesn't use the Vise anymore.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> Anaconda Vice for the win.


I believe you mean "a submission maneuver."


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk shucking and jiving.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If the glass doesn't shatter...


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anaconda Vise, obvious! lol


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUBMISSION WRESTLING!!!!!


lol. Sorry Brodus.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> What will be interesting is we will finally see how much of a draw Punk is in the ratings.


the fuck you talking about? this entire episode is gunna do high ratings. No MNF to compete with, 20th anniversary of the show. How can you use this episode to gauge ANYONE's draw power?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shush all...Punk promo

lol


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I would love nothing more than an Austin appearance right about now.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's an odd world where the anaconda vice is the biggest surprise appearance on this anniversary episode.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We need a face of punk screaming while locking in that vice.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"The Rock is going to come out here to do whatever it is the Rock does" LOL


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL.


----------



## RandomRage

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



un_pretti_er said:


> CM Punk wrestles more than any other champion in history.


How do you figure that? :argh:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin pls come out now.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM Punk needs to get some sleep. Yeesh.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He's not a 400lb monster. He's a 400lb shuck and jiver!


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk's tattoos resemble my grans curtains.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brodus a monster :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"If you're into that sort of thing."

I am tickled.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so much hate..you know..this is making a case for when the dancing bear turns heel..and you all weill be balls deep when that happens..


called it


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin should come out


----------



## finalnight

That annoying lit up sign has got to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

hell yes great fuckin after match promo.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk is just on another level when he has that mic.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PUNK is OVER.

Pumped for the Rock Concert.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Austin or Taker during that?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Great Punk promo, as always (Y)


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin HAD to come out there. This show's a fucking bust.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

punk seemed off his game right there. hope he comes out in the concert to redeem himself.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










Benitez liked that promo.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

White supremacist-looking Punk shouldn't do it for me, but it does. This is Walton Goggins all over again.

Don't tell my mom.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk with that Rafael Benitez promo.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat intensity


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin.

Austin.

Austin.

PLEASE.


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the fuck you talking about? this entire episode is gunna do high ratings. No MNF to compete with, 20th anniversary of the show. How can you use this episode to gauge ANYONE's draw power?


Because he is not in the last segment which no matter who you are will always gain high viewers. He is in a throw away segment for possibly the first time since being champ. Thus we get a better indication of how popular he is.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Brock or Austin? Fuck this show


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> So, a quasi Godfather character?


Yeah I think a pimp who likes to dance with children will piss some people off but I have a strange sense of humor so I can see if others on here think I'm a psycho.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock > Punk


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where are all the past guests. I was hoping for Mean Street Posse vs 3MB


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk is on his game let see if Rock can step it up.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

where the fuck is undertaker


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This show is so bleh...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

By the end of the cage match I expect Ziggler to look like Flair when he's blading


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They're not really considering putting the belt on the Rock are they? What an insult that would be to Punk... Drop the belt to the guy who calls in via Satellite as build-ups to WM matches.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM Punk quoting Dwight Shrute... FACT


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E with that face behind AJ with that face on Dolph's matchup picture looks so fucking awkward :lmao


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Such a great promo. This raw has been quality.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I got pumped for this show for nothing. Lame.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Solid promo. Punk is the man.

I really wish in their second face off Punk doesn't seem overwhelmed like the first time.

I foolishly expect an Austin/Punk segment today


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Benitez liked that promo.


:lmao

FACT!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> Where are all the past guests. *I was hoping for Mean Street Posse* vs 3MB


I don't think I've ever heard anyone say that before.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SDWarrior said:


> Austin HAD to come out there. This show's a fucking bust.


they're building a Rock/Punk feud. why the fuck would Austin come out? it's not like he was even advertised for the show. you have unrealistic expectations son.

don't blame WWE for not doing your strange fantasy bookings.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ugh, keep the ~RATINGZ shit out of here.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WTB Rikishi + Usos vs 3mb


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's basically a given that Punk will interrupt Rock's Concert later tonight. Now I don't expect them to do this, but if Austin comes out and makes the save, I will shit myself.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please let Austin come out during The Rock's concert


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin better show up...such a boring show as usual.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock {x} Austin {} Taker {} HBK {}


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SP103 said:


> They're not really considering putting the belt on the Rock are they? What an insult that would be to Punk.


HOW DARE THEY INSULT PUNK.ME SMASH


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> No Austin or Taker during that?


Why in the hell would either come out?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

New year, same Raw shit.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Black_Power said:


> Yeah I think a pimp who likes to dance with children will piss some people off but I have a strange sense of humor so I can see if others on here think I'm a psycho.


Godfather character is unmatched because he had DEM HOES.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



holt_hogan said:


> Punk's tattoos resemble my grans curtains.


Don't think she will be happy that you're sharing private info like that, let alone about her personal body art. Guess you're from Norfolk too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Facht


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SP103 said:


> They're not really considering putting the belt on the Rock are they? What an insult that would be to Punk... Drop the belt to the guy who calls in via Satellite as build-ups to WM matches.


I expect to throw things at my television at the end of the Rumble. My unhappiness will be profound, my tears extra salty.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is it me or Is this no different than the average RAW?


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ugh the cage match that you know AJ will somehow get involved in cuz that bitch cant go a week without being a major part of Raw. :fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

As one huge Austin fan to another I dont think he will be here. Same with other legends were just gonna have to except it.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well the spoilers did say that the WWE wasn't doing anything special for the 20th anniversary. I guess they were right....:westbrook2


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Jobberwacky said:


> :lmao
> 
> FACT!


:lol:lol:lol he's such a clown


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

does anyone else thinks that this raw seems just like an average raw? Where is taker/austin/hbk?


----------



## JY57

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



> WWEAJLee
> Despite the fact that I really enjoy punching her face, there is no one that deserves that moment more than Kaitlyn. I'm a proud mama.


-


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

IZA FACT!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO @ Punk trying to heel it up by trying to fight the crowd but they keep cheering him louder every second.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin isn't going to show up.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



#Mark said:


> Is it me or Is this no different than the average RAW?


It isn't you


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What's up with Christian these days? I haven't been following his whereabouts.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Taker=Me pissed off


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Austin better show up...such a boring show as usual.


GOATONY


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> does anyone else thinks that this raw seems just like an average raw? Where is taker/austin/hbk?


So far it has just been an average Raw.


----------



## Jax89

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Taker to interupt a 3MB prmo


----------



## xdoomsayerx

So far it's been worse than a average raw


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I though Flair was confronting Punk?


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> Anaconda Vice :mark: someone called it (Y)


That would be me.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Black_Power said:


> a pimp who likes to dance with children


lol. That would be hilarious just to see.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I want Slater out in that ring tonight by himself so it will confirm that Austin will show up


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Taker, Austin, HHH, Hbk, Batista, Y2j, The Rock, Shane, Steph, Brock?


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Godfather character is unmatched because he had DEM HOES.


I mean they never really explained Naomi and Cameron so for all we know they could be his hoes. The dancing is just a strange way to advertise.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Apparently, Eve just confirmed on the WWE App that she is indeed leaving. Farewell, Ms. Torres.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

TNA commecial during RAW? TNA really pushing Brooke Hogan hard


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Well the spoilers did say that the WWE wasn't doing anything special for the 20th anniversary. I guess they were right....:westbrook2


How dare you say Boobies Clay Vs. Cm Punk wasn't special.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SJFC said:


> IZA FACT!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SJFC said:


> IZA FACT!


:lmao:lmao


----------



## RiCkeH

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Was i the only one that saw "The perfect storm?" promo


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So many butthurt 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol at people getting all butthurt b/c they had unrealistic expectations.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Taker, Austin, HHH, Hbk, Batista, Y2j, Shane, Steph, Brock?


All have better things to do. Get over it.


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok this live WWE active is ok. Maddox just lost it.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why on earth do people think Austin and Undertaker will show up? fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That tune is actually class.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Great vehicular moments? 

They better show the zamboni!


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why is it WWE doesn't use rock themes for their ppvs anymore? its always these damn shitty teeny bopper pop sounding shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God, I hate Cole's fake laughter and forced humility.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is all the Austin we're getting I bet.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:austin Beer truck GOAT


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Best vehicular moments? Mark for the beer bath!!

Incoming DX invasion of Norfolk.


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is so not a special show :lol

It's just an everyday episode of Monday Night Raw. I remember how big of a deal it was back in 2007. They even released a CD based off of it.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin/Rock omg great memories


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just like Raw 1000, seems like they're showing Austin in clips rather than him him there.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Now this si the kind of video package I like to see.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow a look back to when wwe was worth watching... awesome.


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin after this video?!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FINALLY! AN ATTITUDE ERA MOMENT FLASHBACK!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> lol at people getting all butthurt b/c they had unrealistic expectations.


Evolution Reunion expectation was my favourite one :lmao some people...


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SpeedStick said:


> TNA commecial during RAW? TNA really pushing Brooke Hogan hard


As are some of the TNA Roster most likely


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

man I loved that Shane and Kane feud


----------



## Arcade

I don't see anything wrong with this Raw so far. For those of you who are raging for Austin, Taker, HBK, and Lesnar to show up are just setting yourselves up for instant disappointment.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL running over Cena has to be the worst :lmao


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol they put that santa claus thing on there? seriously?

WHERE'S THE LIMO BLOWING UP?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Austin better show up...such a boring show as usual.


Tony man, why weren't you in the chatbox for impact? Don't think Dixie will be happy that you're cheating on her with with Vince either.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lmfao Edge/Ric Flair included in that


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Edge's Ric Flair imitation was hilarious.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Edge :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fkn edge LMAO


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin+Vehicles=GREATNESS

:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BAH GAWD IT'S AUSTIN!

God Edge as Ric Flair was truly the GOAT.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sigh which legend is showing up first


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Edge mock Flair lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Edge as nature boy :lmao 

and they really showed santa :bosh


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You don't cut off DA NAITCHA BOI!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I think Austin looks down on WWE nowadays. He has nothing to gain from being connected to WWE. WWE is far from mainstream like it once was. If anything, hollywood, the media, and most people in general look down on WWE. And it doesn't help that ratings suck.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"AUSTIN IS LOADING VINCE'S CAR WITH SEMEN" :vince3


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So much Austin footage...yet he's nowhere to be seen.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



arcslnga said:


> Either way is a win.. Anaconda Vice, make that fat dinosaur tap... or as a bonus (highly doubt Punk can do this) hit him with the GTS! lol


heheh.. =) come on, did you think Punk would really GTS the Funkasauraus?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why are people expecting a great Raw? How many times do you gotta be disapointed before you learn?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

if this highlight reel featuring austin is their way of getting him on the show, fuck this company.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No milk truck?!


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Edge dressed as Flair on the highway was amazing.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AUSTIN'S GOT MCMAHON!!! AUSTIN'S GOT MCMAHON!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hey remember that one moment where Kofi almost got over?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where is Kurt Angle and the milk truck?!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So many good car moments from the past!


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vince must be superhuman


----------



## Paul12907

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL IS POOPY


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kofi probably cries under a blanket in Punk's tour bus whenever he sees that promo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ROCK N SOCK


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They showed McMahon getting blown up :lmao :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL IS POOPY!

:cena 

8*D


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock n Sock!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH MY GOD VINCE IS DEAD

GOATS

:mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ROCK AND FOLEY! :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ROCK 'n' SOCK!


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock n Sock :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ROCK N SOCK CONNECTION


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao at fan shouting ROCK AND SOCK


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

another great segment

How do they not show survivor series 2000 endings with SC dropping trips

ROCK N SOCK!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ahh Kofi's only ever push

surprised they showed Vince getting blown up. Especially after what went down that same week Hutz

ROCK N SOCK!!


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow the limo... to end it on?
too soon
too soon...
i can see vince spitting on benoits grave like "you fucked up my fake death angle, YOU'RE FIRED!!"


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES! ROCK AND FOLEY TOGETHER AGAIN!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock and Sock! Rock and Sock! Rock and Sock!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Why on earth do people think Austin and Undertaker will show up? fpalm


It's the 20 year anniversary of Raw, and in Texas. Oh and it's the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

THE ROCK & MICK FOLEY!!!

ROCK & SOCK BITCHES!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ROCK AND SOCK! ROCK AND SOCK! ROCK AND SOCK!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omg Rock/Foley


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley looks ALOT like Balls Mahoney here.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*FINALLLY*


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

epic


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh, it's Dwayne. I may as well take a Nyquil and call it a night.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

glad Benoit didn't ruin the limo exploding. was missing JBL IS POOPY THOUGH.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock and Sock!!! :yes:


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FINALLY :mark:


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This ain't sing a long with the Great one.

GET VICKIE THE FUCK OUTTA THIS SEGMENT


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This segment is making me happy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley and Rock still got it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

GO THE FUCK AWAY VICKIE!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And Vickie to ruin it


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vickie!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*I hope Vince is okay :hayden*


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vickie to ruin the damn segment.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't wait for the weekly Vickie bullying.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Awesome segment :lol ...
...
... ah wait.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley and the Rock are two of the few who can make cheap pops fun.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> Oh, it's Dwayne. I may as well take a Nyquil and call it a night.


Good night sweet prince


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> glad Benoit didn't ruin the limo exploding. was missing JBL IS POOPY THOUGH.


Nah that was there too.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley going alon with rockys catchphrases... It's like good old times for sure


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So many positive vibes on this segment.


Edit: OH FUCK OFF VICKIE, FFS


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dafaq is Vickie doing there


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Kurt milk truck was missing I see....smh


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is fucking bullshit. Why are you even putting Vickie fucking Guerrero in a segment with MICK FOLEY AND THE ROCK. WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Telling the Rock to shut up?

Who in the blue hell does she think she is?


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

did anyone else just hear the SUUUUUPERDRAGOON!!!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

forum didn't even crash for dwayne.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Boots 2 Asses


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

'It doesn't matter who's show it is' - epic shout from the crowd


----------



## Ether

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUPER DRAGON.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol @ the super dragon chant hahaha


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> glad Benoit didn't ruin the limo exploding. *was missing JBL IS POOPY THOUGH.*


they showed it


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy Pec Pop of Love :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

are those super dragon chants?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUPER DRAGON CHANT! :lmao


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUPER DRAGON!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"You Rock Bottomed me last year" 

"Nobody remembers that" 

LOL!!! WWE just went meta there.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUPEEEEEER DRAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL! You rock bottomed me last year


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How many times have they mentioned they're in Houston tonight?


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foleys lost it


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mick: You rock bottom me last year

Rock: no one remembers that 

:lmao


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PLEASE TELL ME SOMEONE ELSE HEARD THE SUPERDRAGON! CHANT


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol Nobody remembers that!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vickie has gotta go.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Oh man its so great seeing Rock n Sock again


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol at no one remembers that.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nobody remembers that :lol

Incoming song about Vickie


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock understands how the WWE thinks our minds work. I mean, Miz was in main event of Wrestlemania? How many years ago was that? I don't remember that happening.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please let Rollins show up. Somewhere.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SO NO ONE ELSE IS WORRIED ABOUT VINCE?!?!?!


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm bored with this goody Sheamus


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> "You Rock Bottomed me last year"
> 
> "Nobody remembers that"
> 
> LOL!!! WWE just went meta there.


That got me. I loled out loud, or something.


----------



## barnesk9

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That's the first promo I've liked involving the rock in the last 2.5 years, maybe it was Foley's doing


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheamus -_-.

I guess there's going to be no legends at all tonight then


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"You rock bottomed me last year..."
"Nobody remembers that."

LMAO!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol 

"if you trust me"

"You rockbottomed me last year"

"Nobody remembers that"


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock and sock still great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omfg where is Austin/Brock/Taker/Hbk/HHH/Road Dogg/Billy Gunn/Shane/Steph/Austin


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"over the top rope challenge" 1 on 1 match? wtf?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock and Sock :mark:

That was awesome.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Best thing about this show has been the TNA commercial.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah so is Brock or the Deadman going to put in an appearance tonight? This is nothing like the Raw 1000 at all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL @ "nobody remembers that".

Also, whoever is chanting Super Dragon needs to be kicked out of the show and shot.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Super Dragon!!!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

divas on saturday morning slam? will they be dressed in hijabs? as nones?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jesus, we get it WWE, you are in Houston tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Awesome segment. Old school entertainment from Rock and Sock.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where are all the legends/alumni ffs?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How can they have an entire segment of Austin footage and he NOT be on the show?


----------



## Mr. Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Super Dragon chants from the crowd hahah


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I swear every time Sheamus pounds his chest, opens his arms and yells, "FELLLLAAAAA", his eyes look like he's jizzing himself.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I swear Sheamus popping his eyes out with that face looks like something out of a horror movie


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn, Vickie totally botched that line about the MLB Hall of Fame. But still, more Vickie on my TV is always a good thing.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"nobody remebers that" :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Get used to those clips because I bet that is as close to Austin as you'll get tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Foley and Rock have still got the magic. Lol at Foley bringing up the Rock Bottom.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SDWarrior said:


> How can they have an entire segment of Austin footage and he NOT be on the show?


He didn't want to come?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If we get Austin I was sure it would be a backstage segment. I don't think he's there though.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUPER DRAGON


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Rock/Undertaker,Rock/Triple H,Rock/Austin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Can't wait for the weekly Vickie bullying.


BE A FUCKING STAR


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where are you Austin?


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheamus, probably facing one (or all) member(s) of 3MB once again.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Omfg where is Austin/Brock/Taker/Hbk/HHH/Road Dogg/Billy Gunn/Shane/Steph/Austin


AKA where is anyone worth a shit...


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Omfg where is Austin/Brock/Taker/Hbk/HHH/Road Dogg/*Billy Gunn*/Shane/Steph/Austin


lol. No one wants to see Billy Gunn.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The first time it was cute, but no one gives a shit about the SUPER DRAGON chants. Please stop.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I remember that rock bottom Rock that was during a this is your life shitty segment with cena.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just tuned in. What did I miss?


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oooh... Sheamus :yum:


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

My body is so ready for the legends


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol this stream freezes in the best parts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So, was the crowd chanting "Super Dragon?" I didn't see anyone mention it here..


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Omfg where is Austin/Brock/Taker/Hbk/HHH/Road Dogg/Billy Gunn/Shane/Steph/Austin


At home not watching Raw.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Lol this stream freezes in the best parts


:mark:


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I miss the old Lesnar and Kurt segments


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock u wrong,I remember that.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



UknowWho said:


> I remember that rock bottom Rock that was during a this is your life shitty segment with cena.


I was there :mark:

How stupid is this shit.


----------



## dj_tim

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



kobra860 said:


> lol. No one wants to see Billy Gunn.


Post of the night


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Lol this stream freezes in the best parts


"my body is ready"


----------



## Jelloboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Glass Shatters said:


> AKA where is anyone worth a shit...


I know right? This RAW is awful.. I would re-watch last weeks smackdown 3 or 4 times before watching this stuff again.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



kobra860 said:


> lol. No one wants to see Billy Gunn.


Billy Gunn just tweeted Billy Gunn doesn't want to see Billy Gunn.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Punter said:


> Just tuned in. What did I miss?


Aside from the awesome Foley/Rock segment, nothing of note so far. 

On a side note, Jindar Mahal DA GOAT.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The best thing that has happened until now.. Rock n Sock!!!!!!!

I cant believe 20th anniversary sucks so much. I wasnt even expecting anything great but aside from Pink/Rock.. this show sux balls.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why? Why is this happening?


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

On second thought, Austin is too big for this show :austin

WTF is this?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hm... I wonder who's got this one...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

These fucking fools


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Health Slater? Surely Legends will come in to save Sheamoose!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB are so crap


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

20th Anniversary of Squash Matches.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

REALLY? No Michaels/Austin/Taker yet? What the fuck fpalm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Couldn't they save this shit for next week


----------



## Mike`

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is this the 20th anniversary or just another RAW? Are there seriously no legends here :|


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Three guys can't get Sheamus over the top rope. Sheamus looking all strong.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB to lose the little credibility they had.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock and Mick havent lost a step holy shit Foley going along with Rock hahahaha Best segment so far by a mile


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

i LOVE JBL


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> 20th Anniversary of Squash Matches.


They are paying a tribute to Raw in 1995.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HAHAHAHAHA final hour coming and no HHH, HBK, Austin, Taker, Batista, Flair, etc.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow cole explaining the rules of a royal rumble fpalm


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB jobbing continues! 

The match on Smackdown was pathetic, so hopefully this is better.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pointless match....


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock and Sock moment by far the best things of tonight now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This company is hopeless.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Surely logic dictates that The Shield should come out and beat down Sheamus since he did the same earlier?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

There was a report that they cancelled all the old talent. 

I'd much rather see X-Pac rub his Hep A, B, C infested belly than this shit.


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3mb will win


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Great strikes from 3MB. Or not. Making The Miz look like 'Taker out there, holy mackerel.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> Why? Why is this happening?


Got to do more work to make Sheamus look like Irish superman.:vince2


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB about to get buried as fuck here. :lmao


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How many times has Austin been on RAW since his HOF induction?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Man I remember Drew Mac was getting endorsed by Vinny Mac. Now look at his career, how sad.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



James1o1o said:


> Health Slater? Surely Legends will come in to save Sheamoose!


Good call.

Yay! I'm so glad to see Piper, Sid Vicious, Vader! Yeah! I'm so fucking pumped! 

:mark:

unk2


----------



## D-Bag

Sheamus no sells like a God.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheamus will overcome the odds, pointless match


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Imagine if this actually was the final 4 in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God damn, if I only they held back on Mcintyre and had him in the Shield.








I couldn't deal.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Random, but first time I've seen 3MB and I wanna say..3 Count>>>>>


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"They look content with just pounding Sheamus".


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*sigh* i can see now 3MB is now on the hornswoggle/Chavo shit where they get beaten and humiliated each week. I mean damn way to bury all 3 guys when they can't even beat 1 man 3 on 1.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Queen Akasha said:


> Couldn't they save this shit for next week


:vince2


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I would love to see The Shield come out and stop this injustice.


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Either 3MB have all let their physiques go or Sheamus is just fucking massive. They look so skinny next to him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



kobra860 said:


> lol. No one wants to see Billy Gunn.


I do, just to here this song on raw again:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This Sheamus match is just filler to get us ready for Hour 3, that's all.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nobody should win a 3 on 1... unless it's andre or something and that's his gimmick.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE Logic:

Shield about to attack Mick Foley; Ryback, Sheamus AND Randy Orton intervene.

3MB vs Sheamus in a 3 on 1 handicap match.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB looking strong again tonight.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just fire these 3 good for nothing jobbers already.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> HAHAHAHAHA final hour coming and no HHH, HBK, Austin, Taker, Batista, Flair, etc.


oh god no they just say the rock and people think the show will be decent.
so far all thats been good was
Punk V Funkasaurus
Orton V Barrett
and the very short Kane V Sandow


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is like the Alicia Fox of matches. So much "WHY?"


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Taker to save Sheamus to set up his next WM opponent, Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BATTLE OF THE GINGERS


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin show yourself now


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH WOW! Slater won a match!


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Slater with dat win

DAT PUSH


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOololokkok yes yes yes


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The one man baaand Babay!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Whoa, they won. The fuck?


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB push!!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*SLATER BAAAAAAYBAY!*


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What the fuck. Did Heath Slater just beat Sheamoose?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> HAHAHAHAHA final hour coming and no HHH, HBK, Austin, Taker, Batista, Flair, etc.


This is the biggest letdown of a show for me I can remember. I suppose it's my own fault for expected the E to give fans something to remember.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO Sheamus, jobber


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YEAH BABAYYYYYYYyyyy


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Slater wins lol


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I love 3MB...so bad they're hilarious. Slater can actually wrestle too.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheamus gets beaten by a bunch of fools.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH MY FUCKING GOD...SLATER WINS SLATER WINS


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB!!!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheamus just jobbed to jobbers LOL.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB won?...............................


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Last hour.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy shit, they won.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Slater wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What just happened? I am confused.

Their bromance is about 85% less cute than others one might mention.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

they've officially peaked. time to retire


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HEATH SLATER!!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where the fuck is Sheiky baby? You can't have a tired ass battle royal without Sheiky baby.

Wait... this was the match?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao these guys. 

Heath Slater beats Sheamus again.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jinders air guitar NEEDS to be a gif


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Was that intentional. Nobody cares but it looked messy at the end.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Somehow guys winning 3-on-1 is an upset

And they still look like jobbers in the end.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ba A Star Sheamus!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Be a star, Sheamus.

Gotta love dem bully faces.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

WHAT.

WHAT.

This Raw is so backwards wtf

Berried anyway tho


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WTF!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok, get these 4 losers off my TV, thanks.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow, nice spot.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol are you kidding me? Did orton and sheamus BOTH actually lose on the same show? What is this madness???


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'll take the win at least... 3MB just stands out more than Sheamus though. It's weird. He's generic, they aren't..


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheaus is such a sore loser lol


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3MB. Stronger than the Shield.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Literally no idea what the point of all that was


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This dingus...


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He just mentioned Meat. I can't.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lack of legends and shit right now though..


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

[email protected]


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where are these people that Cena is naming off for fucks sake


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well, now that Ronald McDonald is done fighting Hanson.. we get more talking.


----------



## deadman18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker!


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker mention, wow


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Basham Brothers mention? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*








STFU Cena


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rare MEAT mention :lmao :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

His name....was Brenden Walker


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Another Austin mention...but no Austin.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol Braden Walker


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Knock Knock Whose There?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol Batista mentioned


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker!!!


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MEAT


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Braden Walker mention, dammit I have to laugh. :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MEAT namedrop!


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

For a moment, I guess HHH did really let Sheamus use the :buried on 3MB.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking Cena... this is embarrasing...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh my God, Cena is fucking unbearable.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Chris Harris buried. nice Cena naming a bunch of dudes not on the show though.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hate you Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena :lmao


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Walker did have a great higlight reel


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Its bad when even Cena realises Raw tonight isn't what it should have been.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker.. :lmao


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow.People are upset that Seamus lost.Don't worry folks,that ginger John Cena wannabe will have a tons of victory.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Marked for the Meat mention.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SP103 said:


> Well, now that Ronald McDonald is done fighting Hanson.. we get more talking.


Post of the year


----------



## barnesk9

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO That Braden walker shot made Josh Matthews laugh


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker :lmao


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I think you mean "near future", but whatever John.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

THEY beat Sheamus?

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sheamus with a very babyface reaction to losing clean with them cheap shots at defenseless superstars.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brandon Walker :lmao


----------



## Jimmay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dammit Sheamus just had to get the last laugh:bs:

EDIT: JAWN CEENAH!


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuckin Cena


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is actually a pretty good John Cena promo. I don't even know.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

oh fuk wwf lol


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Basham Brothers mention :datass


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah, because Cena has suffered so much from those matches where Ziggler has had people interfere for him.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker mention :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH LOOK! CENA SCREAMING! FOR NO REASON!

:cena

"Took a bowel movement the size of Papa Shango"

UGGH. MY SOUL FELT PAIN.

:cena


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker shoutout, and I can't believe they're acknowledging MEAT.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> STFU Cena


Exactly.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol basham brothers


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker, what a legend.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is the worst kind of Cena promo: a Cena promo.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

A Bashamn Brothers reunion sounds really good right about now.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Won't lie..Cena's pretty amusing at times. Lol @ Braden Walker's reference.


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Now if Punk said those things people would be saying it was an epic promo....


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hate fucking. Pure, unadulterated hate fucking. Not the good kind, either.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOLY BALLS WWF MENTION WHAT IS GOING ON???


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

At least Sheamus lost to 3MB ... I like it when he loses. He looks sexier.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHOA there Cena... whoa there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Was Cena speaking english? Couldn't tell.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Papa Shango mention


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz is still alive?


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm man enough to admit I laughed.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Booorrriiinng.... BBBOOOOORRRIIINNGGggg ... zz ZZZ zz..

great this crappy show only lacked this goof.. fuck u cena!


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena needs too fuck the fuck off...and take miz with him


----------



## Pasab

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cool promo by Cena. rimo


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena botched, he said wwf instead of wcw...


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MizTV? Ric Flair? 

Oh my fucking...

FUCK. 

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

final line got me i have to admite it


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CENA NAMEDROPPED WWF, NOW THE INTERNET FANS WILL LIKE HIM! 

lol nice try vince


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

the show killer has arrived fpalm


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Garbage Miz time.


----------



## sonicslash

Braden walker!! Sometimes cena is good. Just not enough to be the face of the company


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Bah gawd. John Cena needs to lay off the sugary snacks


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Get the F out was almost 11 years ago. 

And Miz, I hate you so much as a face it isn't even funny.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Any excuse to post this


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Music botch? 

Naitch on MIZ TV :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol played his theme a bit early there didn't they?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena followed by the Miz. I think I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Worst. Woo. Ever.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I don't know anything anymore.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck me. Miz TV.

I don't even know if Flair can save this one.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really?...Really???........Really.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FINALLY! RIC FLAIR! YES!


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

oh boy....


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Couldn't even get them to Wooo...


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Still can't take him seriously as face.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FLAIR ON MIZ TV? :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wish Austin on miz tv and stunner miz


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

World Wrestling Federation. So good to hear again.

Flair :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh what a fucking cliffhanger.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

is he talking bout :kurt


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did they fuck up the music? lol.

NAitch up next!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omfg if austin isnt there im gonna blow up the whole damn u.s and my self up


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck off Miz.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FLAIR! :yes :flair


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ric Flair on Miz TV..


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow, Miz is going to have Sting as a guest? Cool


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That old fuck again?


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE and their Ric Flair "hints." At least this time it wasn't just Ric Flair speaking. :lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz and Flair, this should be interesting.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I actually believed for a sec Austin was gonna be on miz TV then i would have loved Miz forver


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Get the F out reference. Awesome.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> Chris Harris buried. nice Cena naming a bunch of dudes not on the show though.


I guess Cena listing them is almost as nice as any of them actually showing up

Miz needs to die. I like Miz, I think he'll be (or could be) a great face, but WWE needs to stop forcing everyone they want as a top face to be as unbearable as possible. WHY IS THIS A REQUIREMENT.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz and Flair....:lmao
can i kill myself now? lol


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JESUS FUCK, A SUPER DRAGON CHANT!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Actually a good Cena promo.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

John Cena and his awful forced enthusiasm.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena said "F", I heard him :vince3

Flair :mark: :mark: :mark:

Why ruin the surprise though? :kenny


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wish Undertaker come out.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> Now if Punk said those things people would be saying it was an epic promo....


God, you're awful you sound like you've got something up your ass every time you post. Go find your smile, son.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did Shield make an appearance yet?


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena promo wasn't that bad. bama
I guess that Woo before he came out during the Slammys wasn't a botch after all.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

K how bout if cena/ziggler is somehow last and taker comes out and stares down cena?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair? Where's Austin, HBK, HHH, Lesnar or Taker?


----------



## JC00

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This raw has sucked as a normal raw let alone an anniversary raw


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's Hacksaw Duggan doing a Ric Flair impersonation isn't it?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> I don't know anything anymore.


Me too


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> I don't know anything anymore.


WWE doesn't either.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ric Flair? Really? Please Shield...lets do this.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena to get future endeavored for mentioning World Wrestling Federation on live WWE TV? :cool2


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I feel like taking cold meds has improved my viewing experience.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker is trending on twitter


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope Flair cuts a fuck-you-Carlito promo on Miz.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> Miz and Flair, this should be interesting.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Maybe Miz TV is their chance to cram in a bunch of legends.


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> God, you're awful you sound like you've got something up your ass every time you post. Go find your smile, son.


Don't cry about it mate.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Does WWE not like having flair appear as a surprise?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I Love Flair, but he doesn't exactly have a huge legacy with Raw.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

nice hint.. so its Kurt Angle and Dolph Zigglerrrrr on MizTv?.. yayy


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sick of seeing this damn rape advert


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So 2 hours in and the best segments were backstage with a kayfabe anger management case worker and Mick Foley.

Sounds about right for the 20 year anniversary.


----------



## finalnight

arcslnga said:


> Cena to get future endeavored for mentioning World Wrestling Federation on live WWE TV? :cool2


I think you can say world wrestling federation, just not WWF.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



RickeyP said:


> is he talking bout :kurt


No dummy. It's Ryder duh.

WWWYKI!:ryder1


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok if Austin doesn't show up tonight or at the Rumble as a surprise entrant I will do something I will probably regret later


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Punter said:


> Did Shield make an appearance yet?


They tried to attack Mick Foley and Orton/Sheamus/Ryback made the save. Ambrose got shellshocked.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God, this is so ASS.

And way to kill the underground legend known as Braden Walker, Cena.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

 No Austin


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> Now if Punk said those things people would be saying it was an epic promo....


We get it your anti punk, and aside from meat and Braden walker shout outs that was the usual Cena stuff


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Who is Braden Walker?


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair is gonna blade on his way to the ring... mark my words. :vince


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's gonna be Sting! Did nobody notice the Scorpion badge Miz had on!?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Seriously don't get the Miz hate. Miz does good as a face

one of you actually think his woo was bad? That woo was better than more than half of the people who've tried to immitate it


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This cunt from the 'five hour energy' ad is worse than the 'go compare' guy. He would get bludgeoned if I ever met him. "My debut album". Fuck off.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ok if Austin doesn't show up tonight or at the Rumble as a surprise entrant I will do something I will probably regret later


Watch Raw the next night?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Any idea why they played Miz's theme like 4 seconds after he said awesome?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ok if Austin doesn't show up tonight or at the Rumble as a surprise entrant I will do something I will probably regret later


Come face to face with reality?


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

mark out hard if angle music drops


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Everyone will call this the greatest most intense Raw ever if CM Punk comes out and attacks The Rock from behind during the Concert putting him in the Anaconda Vise and making him TAP. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



arcslnga said:


> Cena to get future endeavored for mentioning World Wrestling Federation on live WWE TV? :cool2


:ti


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT POP FOR RYBACK



Oh wait....


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Flair? Where's Austin, HBK, HHH, Lesnar or Taker?


HBK said he isn't even watching the episode.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FEED ME RECAPS!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope Taker comes out in the final hour. Let's see here...

10:00-10:15- MizTV
10:15-10:30- Ziggler vs. Cena
10:30-10:45- ???
10:45-End- Rock Concert

Oh gawd pleas let Taker be in that 10:30-10:45 slot... hell, they should put Austin in there as well, have them have an epic staredown, have Punk interrupt, stunner, tombstone, Taker and Austin drink bear, the end.




... okay yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> Now if Punk said those things people would be saying it was an epic promo....


Perhaps, but comedy has a lot to do with the delivery and the way Cena tells jokes comes off like a douche who is trying too hard.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



ConnorMCFC said:


> It's gonna be Sting! Did nobody notice the Scorpion badge Miz had on!?


If that was to happen. I would literally be like this. :mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> Now if Punk said those things people would be saying it was an epic promo....





CHAMPviaDQ said:


> God, you're awful you sound like you've got something up your ass every time you post. Go find your smile, son.


He's kinda right, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Braden Walker getting more of a mention than Zack Ryder :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I Love Flair, but he doesn't exactly have a huge legacy with Raw.


He was the GM after the brand split. And the fact that he is Ric Flair and was on Raw for 7ish years, that's enough of a legacy.


----------



## sonicslash

Asenath said:


> Who is Braden Walker?


That made me laugh way more than I expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a great way to open the final hour of the 20th Anniversary of RAW. Miz TV.

:shaq


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MizTv. SPECIAL GUEST! HINT: 'WOOOOOOOOOO!'

AD BREAK!

*FUCKING RECAP*


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tim Legend said:


> We get it your anti punk, and aside from meat and Braden walker shout outs that was the usual Cena stuff


Not being anti Punk. It's true that a lot of people seem to think name dropping = good promo.
Im simply saying by that logic if someone else does it doesn't that mean = good promo too?
Or is it just a case of only good when Punk does it?


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOW is this recap relevant to Miz TV?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And now a recap of that shaved ape dropping Dean on his head. Disconsolate again.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How long does this last for? I'm tired and this seems uneventful.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is justt crazy


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

At least Rock should take a finisher from Punk tonight


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No fucks given about Miz TV by the crowd.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So basically the Shield will do another run in and fail at it?


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OMG I LOVE CENA NOW HE MENTIONED WWF.... 


It's working Vince...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The W is upside down! ZOMG! How clever!


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"I can't figure out who the guest is gonna be" fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Peep Show? :/


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> This cunt from the 'five hour energy' ad is worse than the 'go compare' guy. He would get bludgeoned if I ever met him. "My debut album". Fuck off.


I agree. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> He was the GM after the brand split. And the fact that he is Ric Flair and was on Raw for 7ish years, that's enough of a legacy.


Yeah, but when you think Raw, you think HBK, Austin, Taker.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> Who is Braden Walker?


Knock, knock.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



arcslnga said:


> Everyone will call this the greatest most intense Raw ever if CM Punk comes out and attacks The Rock from behind during the Concert putting him in the Anaconda Vise and making him TAP. :lmao


Not exactly the Rock marks and Punk haters will start foaming from the mouth and go insane with anger.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Would rather have had Pipers Pit.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> God, this is so ASS.
> 
> *And way to kill the underground legend known as Braden Walker, Cena*.


A couple of posts later:



Asenath said:


> Who is Braden Walker?


Priceless.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Most hateable babyface ever.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bless Miz, trying to get his show over. 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Waiting for Flair to mark for himself and just ramble the entire time.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FLAIR :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz is the worst face in the history of faces


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Houston, WHAT THE FUCK?!

pop for this man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Vince McMahon is a millionaire who should be a billionaire, you know why he isnt a billionaire because even on the special editions of RAW he still puts up a shitty show


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> This cunt from the 'five hour energy' ad is worse than the 'go compare' guy. He would get bludgeoned if I ever met him. "My debut album". Fuck off.


Bless you. :lmao


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The crowd is kinda dead.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao at King actually sounding surprised


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

god he's old


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

miz... dont you ever fucking compare pipers pit with your god awful promo MizTv.... EVER


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm serious. He did not show up while I was getting caught up on the 10 or so years I missed.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No pop for naitch?

FUCK YOU HOUSTON


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Face Miz is a complete gimp.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



> Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho
> Congrats to @WWE #Raw for 20 amazing years! So honored to have been a part of 11 of them! *Can’t wait to see who’s gonna show up tonight…*


Even Jericho expected plenty of returning legends unk2


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

uhhh.... why did it get quiet? for respect or what?


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait so it wasn't Angle?


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The fact that Miz main evented a Wrestlemania is a complete and utter joke.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ok..ok...just once


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The crowd doesn't seem into the Flair.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Waiting for Flair to mark for himself and just ramble the entire time.


Like Piper did on the last Pipers Pit with Jericho? :lmao


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God almighty. I'd pay TNA to take him back.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair can't even strut anymore.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Only Miz could kill Flairs pop


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro will interrupt this segment.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

i don't want to see this old men,i want to see Undertaker fuck you


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

RASSLIN' GOD! :mark: :flair3 WOOOOOO!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:flair3:flair3:flair3:flair3:flair3


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*Miz is such a terrible face lol. *


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO that kid with Flair is GOLD for that shit.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Slic Ric!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Asenath said:


> Who is Braden Walker?


He's a guy that got over in TNA and then came over to the WWE, got fat, and was released in a few weeks.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz looks like that annoying geek who went to high school, hung around other annoying people like him, and annoyed the fuck out of women with his obnoxious behavior. Then one day he showed up to the high school football game and tried to steal someone's girl only to get his ass kicked in the stands.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:flair3


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Slick Rick.... blade or not to blade, that is the question.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao heel to the end, Ric.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They're actually sitting down for change.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Cesaro will interrupt this segment.


This ^


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

miz is just far to arrogant to be a face, comes across as a jerk


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

InB4 space mountain gets brought up for no reason


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> The crowd is kinda dead.


Of course it is. People paid a ton of money to see Austin, Taker and HBK.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait a minute. What if they use THIS as the moment for an Evolution reunion?


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God, this crowd is so awful.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Being stuck in a segment with Miz? This is not fair to Flair.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

and then he went to TNA...


----------



## Jimmay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WAT!? How the hell does Ric Flair come out to crickets??:$

Houston Crowd SAWKS


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is Vince making Miz not say Peep Show because he's never cared for Christian or to a light a feud between them?
Please be the latter :batista3


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why are there two sofas when theres already 2 seats and only one guest lol.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He's a guy that got over in TNA and then came over to the WWE, got fat, and was released in a few weeks.


Thank you.

Bless his heart.


----------



## waterlol0

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin will return at the royal rumble


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You went to TNA
had 4 divorces
Got 3 DUIs
but other than that how has retirement treated u ric?


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah.. "retired."


----------



## Falkono

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Naitch starting to look a lot older


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Don't lie to the fans like that Flair.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair looks more and more like Mr. Burns every time I see him. 

Naitch needs subtitles.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ric Flair started Evolution?....

:jpl


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow Ric Flair looks _terrible_ in hi def. Get this old fuck off my tube.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

the time he broke up the live sex celebration.


that time he went head to head with raw on IMPACT. :kobe


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yes the future cause you're still in debt and you have pay all your exes


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Evolution holding all the belts?

NVM. Would have marked.


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Best moment was losing to Mr. Perfect


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Miz is terrible lol.* *




*fixed:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ric is noticeably shaking right now. Really shows his old self.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is flair pissed?


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this is AWWWWWWFUL


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Other than my kids, my marriage, oops, second marriage, oops, third marriage, oops, fourth marriage, oops.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flairs hammered :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ric Flair is drunk


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is awkward.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hate this sketch.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair's still the best :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SDWarrior said:


> Of course it is. People paid a ton of money to see Austin, Taker and HBK.


Not sure why.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Great visiting w/ @TheRock tonite. He's got something very special planned for later tonight. #RAW20


???


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Remember when Miz used to piss people off? now he just sucks every faces dick and insults heels. Why not have him be an ass to everyone instead of being a typical face dick sucking face.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If this was any other legend, we would be saying they are drunk.

But this is Ric Flair, this is normal.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This old fuck still makes me laugh. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You're no Jay Lethal Miz.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

welcome to raw.... fpalm


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MAKE IT STOP MAKE IT STOP !!


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

A "WOO OFF". What the fuck is this?


----------



## Jimmay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Inb4 random heel comes out to interrupt the segment


----------



## Dubbletrousers

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is terrible.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dafuq is this :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair and Angle "wooing" much better.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

they got nothin on kurt angle


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Falkono said:


> Naitch starting to look a lot older


Now you notice? The dude's tits started sagging in the 90's


----------



## martix_agent

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ugh. he was bad before he finally left, and he's still terrible. what a waste of a segment.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

god meltzer is going to be pissed by this.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> Flair looks more and more like Mr. Burns every time I see him.
> 
> Naitch needs subtitles.


And so he will block out the sun!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

we got ourselves an old fashioned WOOOO off


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This segment pretty much describes how amazingly weird this episode is :lmao


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This show has been so dumb with all the talking and backstage segments. It's needs to stop nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where is the Shield when you need them?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair you embarrassing, senile fuck.
Stop marrying so many bitches and you wouldn't have to come back all the time.


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shoot me...shoot me now


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm fucking dead. :lol


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pretty pointless so far lol.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking Flair :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I preferred him and Jay Lethal doing it.


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BRADEN WALKER IS FUCKING TRENDING WORLDWIDE

:lmao


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so bad it's goo..... nah it's really bad.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What is happening


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair:lmao:lmao Takes a break from talking to randomly strut around the ring a bit


----------



## Maxil

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

flair didn't forget his meds today


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like Miz, but this is just filler...


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

copying TNA I see


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

that was one fucking insightful talk show


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That woooooo off aint shit compared to TNA's between Flair & Lethal


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Rofl. You can tell they're having fun. That was cool


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jay Lethal was not impressed with that.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



un_pretti_er said:


> Not sure why.


It's the Raw 20th anniversary in Texas--the homestate of all three of those guys. Considering all three are Raw legends (and legends in general), it seems stupid to not have them.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow. Angle and Lethal were better Woo Offers.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm supposed to believe Naitch was talking about how magical it'll be when Ryback brings down the shield


----------



## finalnight

Flair pulled a Scott Hall

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Didn't they show this exact video package on the 1000th RAW?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So instead of having people anyone cares about, they decided to do a bunch of clips instead?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HHH and Hbk to interupt


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PEOPLE POWER


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



bob311 said:


> Shoot me...shoot me now


Dammit, I have 1 bullet and its mine.


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

INDEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Marked for Indeed.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



David Banner said:


> Remember when Miz used to piss people off? now he just sucks every faces dick and insults heels. Why not have him be an ass to everyone instead of being a typical face dick sucking face.


Because Vince has a thing currently for top babyfaces being the most obnoxious people on the show, which is a bad thing, and he seems to want Miz in the main event, which is a good thing... but let him be his own damn self!

Snitsky made the video clip. :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Naitch shucking and jiving for a paycheck.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How awkward is it in the arena when they're just sitting there while they're playing a video on the screen lol.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lance Storm!!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

INDEED


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

INDEED

:lmao


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol "IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!!"


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow so disappointed about this raw, wwe has recently disappointed too easily.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What's up with this random montage?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> god meltzer is going to be pissed by this.


He should be. I hope he rants on it.



Amber B said:


> Flair you embarrassing, senile fuck.
> Stop marrying so many bitches and you wouldn't have to come back all the time.


It's a shame really.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lance Storm FTW.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

it wasn't my fault


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WTF ARE CENA AND RYBITCH DOING IN THERE? AND ZACH RYDER??


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Helms was fucking glorious.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol, "if i could be serious for a minute". Forgot about that.


----------



## Dark Church

I had my tv muted during Miz tv and it still managed to annoy me. Two of my least favorite wrestlers of all time.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hahaha Kaientai cameo.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Storm > all


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Naitch shucking and jiving for a paycheck.


Don't blame him, he was born to do it like Brodus.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It wasn't my fault.

If I can be serious for a minute.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I bet all of Flair's ex-wives sit around and talk about how they took Flair to the cleaners during divorce settlements.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So is the obvious ending to Ziggler vs Cena cage match having Big E Langston lift* up the cage so Ziggler can sneak out under it while Cena is crawling up over the other side? 

*with help of the cable pulleys that lower it from the roof.


----------



## martinooo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm gonna be serious for a moment :lmao
I miss lance storm!


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hey, that was kinda cool.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

it wasn't my fault, indeed :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

godfather!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

why ruin such a great video package by putting Ryback's cornball ass in there SMH


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow they got video packages this is so special! i mean why actually have those stars from the old days there when we can just see video clips!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Helms was fucking glorious.


His theme was awesome too, legit miss that guy.


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where the hell is "Rest in Peace" dammit


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Helms was fucking glorious.


WASSUP WIT DAT


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HAHAHAH "Aw, no, this show is PG man."


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"I got 4 ex-wives, I need a job" 

Flair telling the truth.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"THE SHOW IS PG"

"I NEEDA JOB BROTHER!"


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair. :mark:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

My stream just changed channel for a stint and the guy kerfuffled with the handset. I was amused.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CESARO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro! :mark:


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

what about..REST IN PIECE


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Antonio


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hahahahah 4 ex wives...it's funny cuz it's true


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is so fucking awkward lmfao.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Man Ric looks old  

:mark: Antonio Cesaro


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Someone definitely called Cesaro interrupting this.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Told you!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did they leave out "o its true, its damn true".


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:mark: CESARO thank you


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DEAN MALENKO, oh no it's Cesaro


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CESARO! YES!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really, Cesaro? coming in on a classic Ric moment? fpalm


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh, thank god. Claudio and his mighty hairy chest.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Someone called it.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro here to save America from this segment.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wtf is this show


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh god, Cesaro is about to be buried.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mmm Antonio.


----------



## martix_agent

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

about damn time somebody put a stop to this.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

thank god. put Flair out of his misery Claudio.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



VRsick said:


> lol, "if i could be serious for a minute". Forgot about that.


That was funny


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I got 4 Ex wifes. I need a Job Brother

Ok That was the best part of this terrible promo :lol


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

oh god we came back to miztv.... 
WHY GOD WHY?!?!?!
that speech is going to be his final words... trust me. or just WHOOOOOO
cesaro... no legend... cesaro


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fair play to the wizard who predicted a Cesaro interruption.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ceasro to bring out the Un-Americans.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'd rather watch Flair ramble while strutting around the ring, wooing and blading for 3 hours than the average filler they have on a RAW.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHOA. Cesaro? Payboy's moving up in the world.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Neutralizer on Flair please.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The crowd is completely dead for Flair. Pretty sad actually.


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Probably the only time I didn't want too see Cesaro...just kill this God damn segment


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How can you even blame this crowd for being dead before, during, and after such shit random and pointless segments?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dave Meltzer is gonna be well mad at this


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This show is so bad.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro getting dat airtime with Flair :mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Antonio Cesaro sounds ALOT like William Regal with an accent, holy shit.


----------



## barnesk9

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Jimmay said:


> Inb4 random heel comes out to interrupt the segment


Ha you called it


----------



## Jax89

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*





GOAT Moment


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro is just getting more and more blatant with this gimmick. Remember when he was an angry rugby player?


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH MY GOD DEAN MALEN-oh its Cesaro


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wrong place, wrong time, Cesaro.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I just want to see The Rock fpalm


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is why I will always give major kudos to the likes of Keibler, Rock, Trish and others who know when their time is up, bounce and have a career outside of this insane fuckery.


----------



## Loopee

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking nothingness...why all the filler and time killing?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro saying that Miz represents America--the ultimate f***ing insult to Americans.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CESARO JUST OWNED THE NATURE BOY. WHOOOOOO!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Antonio Cesaro's catchphrase should be "I am Foreign, therefore I hate your country! Mwahahaha!"


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro going in on Ric! :jay2


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Okay this episode started off good but since the Brodus promo it has gone downhill rather quickly.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> "I got 4 ex-wives, I need a job"
> 
> Flair telling the truth.


Yeah. Sigh. Flair's recent dark humor is kind of sad considering it's about his current problems. God, I hope he's able to fix his life. Sad to see an idol fall so far.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I fucking hate this guy!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DEM TIGHTS


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro really does get better every week.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Dave Meltzer is gonna be well mad at this


Explain?


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro has instantly become my favorite wrestler for saving that gawd awful segment.


----------



## Ether

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro burying Flair :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bless Cesaro saving this segment.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Antonio is reading these bitches for blood.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin is definitely there
and i guess the last promo will be with rock and austin singing together


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh dear God, there's an hour left fpalm


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










Glory to the Swiss machine!​


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can we move on from the anti-American heel now plz, thanks.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH SHIT

@ Miz fpalm


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

daaaaamn cesaro is my new hero


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro speaking the truth right there


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro is my hero now.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro making good points about America as always.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro rockin' it.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao 4 DIVORCES


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ooh he went there....


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao

Cesaro and those tights. And Flair is wearing a hearing aid...


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro makes the trite foreign heel stereo types look good with his poise and delivery...


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Del Ray's bitch is reading Flair to filth.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

...what


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro pipebomb unk2


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL @ Miz acting hard. This is so fucking stupid. fpalm worthy.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm Miz and I totally respect people now! 

Really? Really? Yes I do!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol miz throwing a 1 lb chair. INTIMIDATING.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What the hell? "how about I give you the receipt right now"

What does that even mean?


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> This is why I will always give major kudos to the likes of Keibler, Rock, Trish and others who know when their time is up, bounce and have a career outside of this insane fuckery.


Yeah Miz is really pushing it past his good week isn't he?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The 4 Divorces :flair


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?Youwannatalk?


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck this segment off.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro is so good that he makes me hate America and want to move to Europe.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

USA chants make me embarrassed to be a U.S. citizen and embarrassed to watch pro wrestling. It's really a double whammy of shame and humiliation.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WOOOO!


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Miz is sooo not a tough guy :lmao


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MIZ IS SO INTIMIDATING RIGHT NOW I CANT EVEN HANDLE IT.

Seriously though who the fuck is this moron kidding?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ugh why did i cheer for this jobber in 2010?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro tapping out?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Antonio Cesaro sounds ALOT like William Regal with an accent, holy shit.


That's a really fucking good call right there.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

im gonna hold this spot for u for 10 minutes....


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cole forgot to say "vintage Flair" instead of "classic Flair"


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

there goes his hip


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Whens Miz dying?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

End it. Kill it with fire.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Of course Ric Flair had to get over on somebody again! 

That always has to happen whenever Flair shows up!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did I hear of a wheela dealha?

:arry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We get it, WWE. Flair has 4 divorces.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair runnin' that woo-choo train :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You wanna talk? You wanna talk? Miz you're not intimidating lol


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

'MERICA > ALL


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> The Miz is sooo not a tough guy :lmao


Hey, they just don't pick anyone to be in a Marine movie.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a great pick up Cesaro was for the WWE. I always knew he was talented but he absolutely shines.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

terrible


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I can never picture Miz ever being a threat to a guy like Cesaro. Miz is a reality star, and Cesaro is probably the pound for pound the strongest and one of the best wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz really needs to fuck off


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I need some hash. Flair is jut....


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is Miz gonna take the figure 4 as his finisher now? :mark:


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I liked that segment. Thought it was entertaining.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Who the fuck said okay to this?


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

that whole segment was strange


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

58 minutes left and there isn't really any legend that appeared


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol

"What did these coats do to anybody" - JBL


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

GOLD


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking Flair:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaoI can't

Dropping the elbow on his jacket and strutting Cesaro.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That segment epitomizes how much suck this show is.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cesaro actually gave this segment some life...but it still face flopped.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

seriously?

FUCK MIZ.

FUCK THIS SEGMENT. 

in before Flair blades and has a heart attack.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ELBOW DROP TO THE COATS!!! BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They wasted 15 to 20 minutes for this stupid segment, how in the hell did Vince approve of this? Must be HHH's doing.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

flairs such a crazy cunt


----------



## Dark Church

The crowd doesn't care about Miz and I love it. Not even a Cesaro appearance could save that crap.


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Need a video package of Flair elbowing inanimate objects


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I can't even hate on Miz right now. He's only acting like the rest of us would in his situation. Such a fanboy. :lol


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Could this be the most disappointing RAW ever?


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this show is terrible wtf doesnt even compare to the 15th anniversary


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

These realistic conversations about WWE.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



dan the marino said:


> Can we move on from the anti-American heel now plz, thanks.


at least he doesn't carry an upside down flag.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Other than Cesaro, that segment was awkward.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena vs. Ziggler again?


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Epitome of car crash television right there.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> What the hell? "how about I give you the receipt right now"
> 
> What does that even mean?


I... don't know. If that's the Miz's idea of tough talk, I mean... wow. You can pretty much take it anywhere you want.

"OH YEA? WELL I GOT A RUSTY HEINEKEN THAT NEEDS ATTENTION! AND GUESS WHO'S GONNA DRINK IT!"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Whens Miz dying?


Hopefully soon.



A$AP said:


> MIZ IS SO INTIMIDATING RIGHT NOW I CANT EVEN HANDLE IT.
> 
> Seriously though who the fuck is this moron kidding?





Glass Shatters said:


> LOL @ Miz acting hard. This is so fucking stupid. fpalm worthy.


Word. Have you guys seen the recent Marine 3 trailer. The Miz's tough guy acting is hilariously bad in it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> lol
> 
> "What did these coats do to anybody" - JBL


:lmao JBL is commentary gold


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

In what fucking world do people talk about wrestling in public?


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This commercial. Oh god


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yes! Because restaurants everywhere are just full of people talking about the Royal Rumble. Keeping living in a fantasy WWE.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I refuse to believe there is that many WWE fans in a PF Chang's. Because we're not all douchebags.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!!!!"


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Holy shit that was fucking terrible. 

Whoever wrote that segment needs to be blindfolded, marched into a small room and eaten alive by a pack of savage dobermans. I was cringing all over the place.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow Old school Rumble promo


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It was a very weird segment, not sure wtf happened there.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



jaymo123 said:


> Must be HHH's doing.


If Triple HHH was in charge he would have had the entire NXT roster invade the WWE.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That Royal Rumble ad had "It's still real to me dammit!" jokes written all over it.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena confirmed Rumble Winner with that commercial


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> That segment epitomizes how much suck this show is.


This segment was good, stahp with the hate, brah.


----------



## sonicslash

Did flair just give Miz a submission finisher??


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

dat Royal Rumble commercial..


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm waiting for the day Flair's coat turns heel on him.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz is officially the worst person to mimic Ric Flair.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah I'm sure that many people are discussing wrestling in a public social setting.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Royal Rumble add..it doesn't matter who you talk about..Cena's at the end..winking


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I enjoyed that segment.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> seriously?
> 
> FUCK MIZ.
> 
> FUCK THIS SEGMENT.
> 
> in before Flair blades and has a heart attack.


:lmao


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I predict 0 of my hopes will come to fruition in the final 45 mins of Raw.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought he was gonna drop the elbow on Cesaro, should have known better :lol

Inb4 Cena win by the way, he didn't end Raw 1000 on a high so we all know what's coming this time :vince


----------



## Arcade

What the hell is Ric Flair on tonight?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Horrible Rumble commercial was horrible.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What should have happened there?
Cesaro should have kicked Flair's and Miz's collective asses


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> These realistic conversations about WWE.


I don't know what you're talking about. I always refer to Kane as "the monster, Kane" in conversations about the company known as WWE.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That segment was painful.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

lame ass Rumble commercial


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Best commercial ever.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Ron Swanson said:


> Need a video package of Flair elbowing inanimate objects


pretty sure I saw one on youtube


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Missed the Royal Rumble ad. Was it that bad?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah, it was a little self-indulgent for Flair, but what can I say, I enjoyed it. :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> In what fucking world do people talk about wrestling in public?


1998.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No calling out CM Punk, Flair? Probably thought twice after he put the beat down on Brodus.


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat rumble commercial.......no doubt Cenas gonna win now


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz: I will pay for Flair's bar tab and give you (Antonio) the receipt. What the hell did that mean? Was that supposed to be some sort of insult?


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Worst acting ever....


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I want to see The Rock dammit :cussin:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> In what fucking world do people talk about wrestling in public?


Bizarro World


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Y'know, this show and the writing have been poor, but the crowd isn't doing themselves any favors. They have been fucking awful since the start. On one hand, I can't blame them, but on the other hand, FFS.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Fuck the haters. I liked that segment and face miz is cool with me


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Yeah I'm sure that many people are discussing wrestling in a public social setting.


lmaoo so true, and where the hell are the legends?! no taker?! no austin wth


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Looks like flair upped that bar tab before that segment, and bought miz acouple


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cause everyone talks about the Royal Rumble over a nice dinner with their lady.

:ti


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Think about it. Vince and Steph are the one who actually approves this crap.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I would love to see someone re-do that Royal Rumble commercial, but have the people talking like real wrestling fans.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Irish Jet said:


> Did I hear of a wheela dealha?
> 
> :arry


----------



## Jax89

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I'm waiting for the day Flair's coat turns heel on him.


Post of the night


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So instead of having past guys on the show, they just decided to run a bunch of old footage? This is the 20th anv? :cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Jerry Lawler said:


> He's had more wives than rings


That was awesome, Jerry. You are still awful, though.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is the Rock's concert going last or the stupid cena match?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

This show is fucking brutal!!


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Imagine someone telling Ric Flair back in the 80s or 90s that in 25 years he'd be brought out to help a former WWE champion and wrestlemania main eventer get over in a midcard feud? How unfathomable would that have been back in wrestling's heyday?


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Brown Hippy said:


> I want to see The Rock dammit :cussin:


Hope Rock will bring out Undertaker,Austin.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Heavenly Invader said:


> This segment was good, stahp with the hate, brah.


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> I can't even hate on Miz right now. He's only acting like the rest of us would in his situation. Such a fanboy. :lol


This is the reason I like face Miz. He's just a gigantic fanboy who made it.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LuN™ said:


> Missed the Royal Rumble ad. Was it that bad?


No, it was epic.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair belongs in a padded room.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just realized this is the rocks 3rd wwe show in a row.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Let's not try and go on like the 1000th Anniversary of the show was any good either. You lot KNEW what to expect when it come to this show tonight


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Didn't like this segment. Miz talking for RIC FLAIR? "Defending" him in a verbal interaction? fpalm Horrible. Ric was great but that was terribly booked.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



A$AP said:


> Cause everyone talks about the Royal Rumble over a nice dinner with their lady.
> 
> :ti


Exactly. You always know fake fighting talk at the beginning of the date leads to glorious sex at the end.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

yea some people are sayin to me that stone cold is there and that he and rock are to cut the final promo of the show. to what extent idk. and again this is RUMORED information


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



wwffans123 said:


> Hope Rock will bring out Undertaker,Austin.


Austin interrupting it would save this show.


----------



## Arcade

These Sky UK commercials are horrible.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Flair dropping those elbows, teaching those coats a lesson.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> Think about it. Vince and Steph are the one who actually approves this crap.


Imagine the drafts. THERE WERE ROUGH DRAFTS.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally! A Good moment!

TYSON AND AUSTIN!!!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm pretty sure Lesnar has enough dates left on his contract to get his arse back! He hasn't even used nearly half of them!


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Rock's concert is going to have to be at least "Sacramento level" in order for me to forget about the rest of this god awful show.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'd sooner shave my testicles with a chainsaw than ever see The Miz imitating RIC FLAIR again.


----------



## holt_hogan

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



virus21 said:


> 1998.


Or aliens 15 light years away looking at the Earth through a telescope. It's still the AE for them.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"You is, Heartbreak."
"I will, Heartbreak"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Tyson/Austin segment STILL holds up.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> That segment epitomizes how much suck this show is.


Nowhere near the level of greatness of WCW 2000 :russo


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



holt_hogan said:


> Epitome of car crash television right there.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. What are you talking about? That entire segment was sharp. Totally witty and clever. Lighten up and stop being nitpicky you whiny member of the IWC.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yep Austin isn't there


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AUSTIN OR WE RIOT

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Marine 3 trailer for anyone who hasn't seen how bad the Miz is at acting tough.

[youtube]jKhtBKsiTyM[/youbtube]


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I still mark at seeing Tyson back in 1998. Damn that was a good move!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

god i feel like ive been watching this show for 10 hours


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn all these Austin vignettes on this show. He must be coming out at the end right? 

RIGHT?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

More Stone Cold footage but no Austin on the show.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This will never get old.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well, at least I heard the GLASS SHATTER. Even if it was on a clip from 1998.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Annihilus said:


> Imagine someone telling Ric Flair back in the 80s or 90s that in 25 years he'd be brought out to help a former WWE champion and wrestlemania main eventer get over in a midcard feud? How unfathomable would that have been back in wrestling's heyday?


I don't think that segment was about a US Title feud. It was about replaying some classic Flair bits.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt
It takes millions of years for coal to become a diamond, It'll take me 30 seconds on #Raw to bring the world to its knees. -Bray Wyatt

SAVE US WYATT


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dang all this Austin videos.

"I always got a little bit a sign language"

"TYSON AND AUSTIN! TYSON AND AUSTIN!!"

GOAT all over the place


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This show is seriously just "RAW 1000, Take Two: This Time It's Personal. Actually, No. This Time We Give Up."


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL! "Maybe! Maybe! Maybe!" sign.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

TYSON!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dafaq where is Jim Ross..


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HELL NO coming out to Bryan's music?
:yes :yes :yes


----------



## TheKaiser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BLACKANDRE said:


> Nowhere near the level of greatness of WCW 2000 :russo


I like how so many idiots in the IWC like to pin the downfall of WCW on Vince Russo


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Now time for Bryan vs Cody! wow this 4 month best of series with hell no and Rhodes Scholars is riveting! and so refreshing!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Daniel Bryan to bring life back.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I want to see The Rock fuck you


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This show needs some Bray Wyatt


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt
> It takes millions of years for coal to become a diamond, It'll take me 30 seconds on #Raw to bring the world to its knees. -Bray Wyatt
> 
> SAVE US WYATT


:mark:


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Aw man, I missed the Dr Shelby segment.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I always get excited for Flight of the Valkyries.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh make your mind up Daniel Bryan, is it Yes or No?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



UknowWho said:


> HELL NO coming out to Bryan's music?
> :yes :yes :yes


Because it's Bryan's match.


----------



## username555

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

But earlier you did YES... aww


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3 times in one night? The fuck. I like Team Hell No and everything, but where are the legends?


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Damn all these Austin vignettes on this show. He must be coming out at the end right?
> 
> RIGHT?


Practically Half the show has been stone cold footage. lol


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Weak reaction for Daniel Bryan. Dafuq, Houston? :kobe

Edit: Cody :lmao


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

the pedo vs the goat beard


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Winning One™ said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.


You reek of hate. :


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Here comes Daniel Bryan to lose because Kane is the winner of the team. What a lackluster raw so far.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That Bryan/Kane segment was SOOOOO fucking corny. fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bryan vs Magnum PI?


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

All those hoping for Austin or taker etc... Those flashbacks are probably the best you're gonna get... :rodgers


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This makes me sad.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Dash Stash


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Looks like Dashing Cody Rhodes is back :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh let me guess, Eve is fired. Shocker!


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I want Titus on commentary barking at Cole while JBL just yells MILLIONS A DOLLAS the whole segment


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Cody Rhodes brushing his mustache was the best part of this show so far.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



David Banner said:


> Now time for Bryan vs Cody! wow this 4 month best of series with hell no and Rhodes Scholars is riveting! and so refreshing!


I can't wait until next week when they do it all over again! This thing really picking up steam as we inch closer and closer to that inevitable re-re-re-match at Wrestlemania. I anticipate it will be nothing short of epic!


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve quit WWE, it's on the website


----------



## Jelloboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LETS SHOW A SEGMENT OF SCSA AND A BUNCH OF OTHER SEGMENTS OF SCSA AND HIM NOT SHOW UP. LOL GREAT RAW :/


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So does Cody's mustache make him look like a pedophile or a highway state cop?


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Always liked eve, wish her well in her future endeavors.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Mustaching Cody Rhodes


----------



## TheKaiser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve quit...


----------



## username555

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve "quits". Thank goodness.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
Great visiting w/ @TheRock tonite. He's got something very special planned for later tonight. #RAW20


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Disappointing show thus far.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve, with your monstrous wrestling and wonderful breasts..


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

heyy look !.. a hobo screaming NO for no reason. Desperately needs a change of gimmick. OLD


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LuN™ said:


> Weak reaction for Daniel Bryan. Dafuq, Houston? :kobe


I'm not a fan of this recent style of booking... tag teams feud, two singles matches on the same show. People aren't going to be as interested the second time around.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Commentary has been great tonight. All thanks to DA GAWD


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn, that was quick! :bryan


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And that just happened.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LuN™;12643954 said:


> Weak reaction for Daniel Bryan. Dafuq, Houston? :kobe
> 
> Edit: Cody :lmao


BECAUSE THEY ARE DISAPPOINTED IN THIS CONSTANT BULLSHIT AND RETARDED SEGMENTS ON WHAT IS SUPPOSED TO BE A SPECIAL SHOW, JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. YOU WILL SEE DANIEL BRYAN NEXT WEEK. HE IS NOT SPECIAL.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Literally the only good part of tonight's show: The guy screaming "Super Dragon" so loud during the Rock/Foley promo that you could hear him.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Thought it was the No Lock now?


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Both Bryan and Punk with submission victories. Bryan needed that BADLY.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why couldn't they have booked Punk the entire way through like they did against Brodus tonight? Or when they booked him against Mark Henry?


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow terrible match. just like the Kane V Sandow match beyond too short.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So is it the No-Lock or the Yes-Lock??? 

Cole keeps changing it!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



> I like how so many idiots in the IWC like to pin the downfall of WCW on Vince Russo


POLES

Nightstick on a pole
Contract on a pole
Stun Gun on a pole
Flair's underwear on the pole
Pork Chops produced by Tensai's fat on a pole
R-Truth's WWE civil rights on a pole

Ya.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol, that was fast. And kinda sad that wasn't longer.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really Cole, because I swear the "Did you Know" facts said Cody was 7 when it went on air.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow what is this..


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So was there a point to these squashes, or...?


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:bron


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> I don't think that segment was about a US Title feud. It was about replaying some classic Flair bits.


Well, it was a forced segment to help get the Miz over as a face, that was the only reason Flair was put in the segment with him.. thats my point, its insane that main evented Wrestlemania as the WWE champion and then a year and a half later, they can't even get over and are wrestling midcard matches, and they have to pair him with Ric Flair to get the crowd to react.


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was dumb.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok well I was expecting a loss :lmao its been twice ive been surprised. Looks like time constraints though.
Bye Eve


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why do I put myself through this shit show


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If The Rock goes last maybe, HHH/Hbk/Taker/Austin/Y2j will come out who knows


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WOW. King and Cole almost not mentioning a fucking thing during Bryan and Cody's match. Disgraceful.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve, you know you get a rematch, right?


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve is GOAT.


----------



## Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Here I was thinking that Bryan vs. Rhodes would be a nice competitive match....


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rhodes Scholars getting squashed...don't forget to purchase Royal Rumble and see these teams compete.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

goodbye Eve


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hopefully they bring up Paige to save this god awful divas division.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sheamus and orton lose and d bryan win? Wot!?!? This show is so backwards


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye bye ever!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL @ JBL EXPRESSION


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Now this bitch won't get unemployment. Dummy.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

goodbye eve 


RIP WWE DIVAS


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Glad to see my hometown know this show is shit.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao

Slightly confused as to why Shelby got so upset over the Dr. Phil comment. It made me laugh though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve shooting 8*D


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Later Hoeski


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, that was fast. And kinda sad that was longer.


I'm guessing Flair may have went long?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL...Man he sold that reaction to Eve quitting like a fucking boss.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

see there is her quitting. bye bye im sure we will all "remember" you fpalm


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

uhm guys i think i'm a little behind on the news... it's eve leaving for real?


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

some of these comments are more entertaining then this damn "anniversary"


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Still think they'll do some "return" for her for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KatKayson said:


> Hopefully they bring up Paige to save this god awful divas division.


Why would you want her in a god awful divas division. Holy counterproductive.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve, please don't go. You were the only reason to give two shits about the Divas division.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> If The Rock goes last maybe, HHH/Hbk/Taker/Austin/Y2j will come out who knows


Yes, they'll all come out for a sing-along. Or they won't and you'll be all:


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL looked absolutely devastated haha.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Eve, you know you get a rematch, right?


Pff using pro wrestling logic with the WWE...


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL trying to talk about Eve and actually give her some form of respect quickly cut short.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lool thx for coming cody.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How do they dedicated practically half the show to Stone Cold montages only to not have him out there?


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Miz didn't get over at all tonight. He got better reactions by himself than he did with flair


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why isn't Cesaro/Orton for the US title?


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve, take your botched arm bar somewhere else...good riddance


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hopefully she will go on to doing sexier shoots for awhile.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KatKayson said:


> Hopefully they bring up Paige to save this god awful divas division.


Yeah because Paige will magically have the division given focus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Would be great if during Rock's concert, he somehow incorporates Austin, HBK, Taker, since Punk has talked about in the past how he is better than all of them. And then all 3 of those guys come out. That'd be awesome.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Eve is GOAT.


Yeah she was really good all-around. Hope she comes back. Sucks how they lose women the way they do.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Bye Eve and dem tits


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Because it's Bryan's match.


Thanks for correcting, I actually miss the first hour.

Well by sweeping them, it looks like Team Hell No might actually lose the titles.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'll be honest, I'm seriously considering skipping Cena's match. I just want to get to the Rock Concert, to be honest.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Goodbye Eve :/


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You had one job you fucking piece of shit company. One job.

*Get Austin out there. Give him beer.*

Instead I get this worthless shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheKaiser said:


> I like how so many idiots in the IWC like to pin the downfall of WCW on Vince Russo


He may have not been the main cause or the biggest, but he certainty helped. And it's not just people in the IWC. Guys in the business have spoken out about him too.


----------



## sonicslash

Someone should tell eve about that rematch clause before she quits. This show gets more irrational by the second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Goodbye Eve, I'll miss your fine ass being on my screen every week.

Don't think I can make it through any more of this, Rock Concert will have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KatKayson said:


> Hopefully they bring up Paige to save this god awful divas division.


People keep saying this, but it won't change a thing. The Diva's division will forever be shit from here on out.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KatKayson said:


> Hopefully they bring up Paige to save this god awful divas division.


Explain to me how one individual is going to "save" a stale, seemingly dying division.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought Lesnar or Undertaker was possible, they need to start their programs soon, so why not tonight? Doesn't look to be the case now. 

Did DB wreck his knee? He was limping, almost like he told Cody to end the match quick or something. Weird.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

3 hours is just too much. Even with legends. I feel like I'm watching this show for 3 weeks just to get to a 20 minutes Rock segment. Insanity. Go back to 2 hours already.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Why isn't Cesaro/Orton for the US title?


So Orton doesn't look bad.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

theyre systematically getting rid of every female wrestler.. only people like AJ stand to survive it since shes more of a personality now than a wrestler. hopefully we'll see the diva division either scrapped now or completely revamped?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Western Sky commercial bitch can get it.

Carry on.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Katlyin v AJ @ WrestleMania?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm so pissed that Batista/Austin(specially),Hbk,HHH,Taker,Y2j, did not appear


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Twitter going mad with no Stone Cold, daaaayum


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Honestly all these RAW highlight montages just scream "We don't have Austin here, please look at these nice moments of him from before instead, sorry."


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve leaves but AJ's reign of terror will continue enaldo


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

By Eve I'm gonna miss dat body, ass and weave


----------



## sonicslash

It'll be all worth it if eve does porn now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rofl, I totally forgot about "indeed!" With funaki hahaha hilarious. Disappointed with the show. No real major returns. If Austin ducks this fuckin show total fail.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE is like that guy who always talks about the crazy stuff they got up to in college, but doesn't have any entertaining memories since they graduated.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If Austin doesn't come out next I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Noone cares Eve.
Don't let the door hit you, on the way out.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lesnar isnt showing until feb. taker probably show at rumble. austin not at all same with hbk


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

She should of embarrassed Zack Ryder one last time on the way out.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Disappointed in Houston for not starting some sort of Austin chant.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This Tomb Raider commercial has been the best thing ive seen all night. Looks real good.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

TheKaiser said:


> I like how so many idiots in the IWC like to pin the downfall of WCW on Vince Russo


Yeah it was goldbergs fault. He didn't follow the script


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Gimmicky said:


> Honestly all these RAW highlight montages just scream "We don't have Austin here, please look at these nice moments of him from before instead, sorry."


It's ridiculous. This episode has Stone Cold montages like mad and he's nowhere to be seen...


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Great visiting w/ @TheRock tonite. He's got something very special planned for later tonight. #RAW20


I hope we end the night wth a big moment


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> If The Rock goes last maybe, HHH/Hbk/Taker/Austin/Y2j will come out who knows


They'll sing songs and talk about the Attitude Era to the fans after Raw goes off the air. #EndofanEraLULZ


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

She going to porn? :mark:


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Here I was thinking that Bryan vs. Rhodes would be a nice competitive match....


LMAOO


----------



## Innocent Bystander

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This feels like an average show for the 20th Anniversary. I can't believe they actually the word anniversary right this time.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Rock316AE said:


> 3 hours is just too much. Even with legends. I feel like I'm watching this show for 3 weeks just to get to a 20 minutes Rock segment. Insanity. Go back to 2 hours already.


If all you want is an out of tune Rock singing, tune in in the last 20 minutes. 

Frankly, I think the show peaked with the Big Show/ADR/Vince promo and I'd be shocked if Rock did anything better than that.


----------



## Jelloboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Gimmicky said:


> Honestly all these RAW highlight montages just scream "We don't have Austin here, please look at these nice moments of him from before instead, sorry."


aint that the damn truth.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How come Headliner gets a sig but no one else does? BLASPHEMY.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So can we all agree NXT the developmental show is better than the supposed A show? I know most shows are better but its kind of funny since its their own developmental show.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
Lets roll! #RAW20


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> This Tomb Raider commercial has been the best thing ive seen all night. Looks real good.


Already pre-ordered back in November.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hey, did you know? 

Raw is the greatest show of all time! God said so!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wanna cry so bad even if its not real


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This bitch.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

big e has some massive cleavage.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a letdown tgis show was... 2 thumbs down! WWE really sucks atm.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The only reason I am still watching is because I am anticipating Piper's music to hit.


Otherwise, this shit needs to fuck off.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin will almost always show in Houston. 
ugh god i hate you AJ, you garbage, YOU GARBAGE!!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Championship FIESTA? This fucking racist ass company... :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



A$AP said:


> Disappointed in Houston for not starting some sort of Austin chant.


Yeah I've been waiting for a "we want Austin/HBK/Undertaker" chant.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You could fit AJ between Langstons tits


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Michael Cole just said Ole! EL GENERICO. :mark:


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

just so everyone knows. Kevin Nash is backstage


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wanted Austin and I got AJ. FUCK THIS COMPANY :cornette


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E Roidhead has bigger titties than the entire diva roster.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E's cleavage puts Eve to shame.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

didnt recognize Winning without his mask.


shame now that Eve is gone we're probably gonna get more fucking AJ. :kobe


----------



## username555

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E is quite disinterested lol


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E's complexion is terrifying. Proactiv and a belt sander are required, stat.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E. standing there like "When is this bitch going to shut up and start sucking my dick?"


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

They better show DAT GAME interrupting Steph's wedding to Test. (Rest in peace, though)


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I would do so many bad things to AJ


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was such an amazingly slutty wedding dress.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

they should show the Edge and Lita sex celebration


----------



## willmays87

First post ever but had to post about the comment about brodus clay "this fat shuckin and jiving mother fucker". Idk why but I'm still in tears from that lmfaooo. Also the comments hear have been VERY entertaining tonight. Thanks everyone lol
Sent from my SPH-L900 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eve is gonna do cheap budget porn with Maryse when her self defense program goes under


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

damn them fuckin titties on Lita


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



A$AP said:


> How come Headliner gets a sig but no one else does? BLASPHEMY.


He's a administrator. He don't need no damn rules


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Lets roll! #RAW20


That would be nice seeing as Raw's been on for the last 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lita in dat dress :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lita's cleavage. :mark:


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Terrible show.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT WEDDING DRESS!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E Langston's expressions = HILARIOUS! 

And the last thing i need to see are wedding clips. 

Shocked they didn't blur out Kane's face though. I thought they wanted us to forget that he was ever unmasked.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wish Kane would come to my wedding and do that


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

all the little kids probably don't realize that kane is the same kane we have today.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If I wanted to see old Raw clips I could go on youtube fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Langston's face :lol:lol:lol looks bored of aj


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lita


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Already too much AJ.


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Terrible show.


I know! It's only twenty times better than the last Impact!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E is all like "I'll just stand here and be black"


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is it just me or does Langston look like Carlton Banks on roids?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E look like he came straight off the boat.


A$AP said:


> How come Headliner gets a sig but no one else does? BLASPHEMY.


Never turn if off for staff. It has to be done by usergroup and I'm far too lazy to turn off 6 usergroups. So I do 3.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Raw 1000 is way better than this, moreover because of the star power displayed. This is just an average show with recaps...Foley, Flair, and Rock's concert.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ receiving a Stunner would literally be the greatest thing of all time enaldo

LOL Hunter


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*A NO GOOD, LYING BITCH!*


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

END THIS SHIT!
END THIS SHIT!
END THIS SHIT!
END THIS SHIT!
god raw now equals terrible promos


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm pretty sure that it's not a coincidence that the moment AJ appears on screen is the moment where I feel like I have to take a shit.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> If all you want is an out of tune Rock singing, tune in in the last 20 minutes.
> 
> Frankly, I think the show peaked with the Big Show/ADR/Vince promo and I'd be shocked if Rock did anything better than that.


Why the fuck didn't you say this at the start of the show 'mystic meg'? I could have gone to bed and saved my sanity that way.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I only remember the HHH/Steph wedding for Vince wanting to boobie bang his own daughter.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No live sex celebration? :kobe


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Someone needs to .gif that reaction by Big E after that first video.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HHH/Steph omg epic


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This shit has Steph written all over it


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HULK SMASHHH!


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

god Stephanie was so hot back then


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm waiting for Cool Runnings to yell "SHUT UP BITCH".


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's official, AJ is noticeably jealous of Big E's cleavage


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ can fuck off


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OMG RYBLACK SPOKE AGAIN


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Stop talking Big E. Just stand there and look mean as fuck.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH HE GOT THE MIC NOW


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I HAVE THE MIC NOW


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> No live sex celebration? :kobe


I know right :bosh


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ and Big E = Talia al Ghul and Bane


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God damn Stephanie was so :yum: back then


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

i'm starting to like big. e.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E got the gift of gab and now he actin' like he's in charge. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BIG E WITH DEM MIC SKILLS


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So that's where the crazy Steph gif comes from. >_>


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E looks like he's faded and who could blame him at this point.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why are they showing this wedding shit? Why does the majority of this show consist of clips of old memories? Why didn't I get more beer for this absolute dross?


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is like a WWE YouTube episode, not a segment on the fucking Raw 20th Anniversary.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Great lets relive this piece of shit AJ storyline.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Where the shark hurdling began. I can't.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Macho Man/Elizabeth or bust.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ please go away.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why doesn't Big E carry the NXT title with him... does pushing their own show makes too much sense for the WWE?


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Such an iconic stephanie moment...ahhh, nostalgia


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Billy/Chuck Wedding? Cmon now. unk2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> I'm waiting for Cool Runnings to yell "SHUT UP BITCH".


Close enough


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Good grief Lita was hot.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No Austin? unk3


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Now Big E's like "Bitch I don't care."


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



David Banner said:


> Is it just me or does Langston look like Carlton Banks on roids?
> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/30934897.jpg


Incredible. Let's put a Cosby sweater (the actual sweater) on him and you're onto something.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Terrible show.


Standard Tony, it's WWE, standard.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PAPA ZIGGLERRRR


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dolph Ziggler sounds like a woman. LOL


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ZIGGLER OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE sucks so baaddd.. and all the old segments arent helpinh one bit. It just shown how low WWE has fallen. .. it makes me sad... from Edge/Lita.. Steph/Hunter to Big E;s massive man boobies.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E....oh yes please talk dirty to me.


----------



## finalnight

checkcola said:


> AJ and Big E = Talia al Ghul and Bane


This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Hajduk1911 said:


> they should show the Edge and Lita sex celebration


They should do an AJ and Ziggler live sex celebration.

Cross them fingers, ya'll.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was the worst video segment this evening.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> AJ and Big E = Talia al Ghul and Bane


AJ and Big E: Bella Swan and ummmm a big black werewolf bodyguard


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler NEEDS a new hairdresser


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I been preparing for this my entire life!!!!!

Loses....


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena/AJ feud still on oh yet Ziggle is there too


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's impossible for monster heels to get over because they insist on them having to demean themselves for these dumb fucking segments. It's hard to buy this guy as a threat when he's talking about failed WWE marriages and acting all fuckin cute and smarmy.

When did WWE become SNL?


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena's no selling Dolph's promo off camera.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So they're showing clips because no one cared to show up :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Forced promo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler, you just lost last week to Cena. Not even God himself could beat Cena last week


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggy looks tough. But he sounds like a fucking middle aged woman.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



dan the marino said:


> No Billy/Chuck Wedding? Cmon now. unk2


:vince2


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

someone piss on zigglers head?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Not sure if Ziggler's hair, or buttered up popcorn :hmm:


----------



## Paul12907

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CENA TONIGHT YOUR GOING TO FEEL THE SAME PAIN, YOUVE CAUSED BOTH IN, AND OUTSIDE OF AJ


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ GONNA GET BIG E BLACK DIK LATER ON


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> I only remember the HHH/Steph wedding for Vince wanting to boobie bang his own daughter.


That incest angle never did get off the ground :vince


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AW FUCK YEAH JIM ROSSSSS


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did you guys like my AWESOME PROMO SKILLS?!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JR :mark:


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawls at ajs voice sounding more manly than ziggler! Lmao!!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol Ziggler tries so hard bless him


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR! JR! J-FUCKING-R! :mark:


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jim Ross: IT'S STONE COLD, STONE COLD!


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler killing that promo.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

dem zits on zigglers head.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> AJ and Big E = *Talia al Ghul* and Bane


Pretty sure Talia doesn't look like she's 14.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR arrives to say Stone Cold?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well maybe they're letting JR come down for a "STONE COLD! STONE COLD! BAH GAWD A'MIGHTY IT'S STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!" shout.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*J.R. comes out*

*Audible pop*

Fuck you Houston


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BAW GAWD


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Taker, Austin, Taker, Austin


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Weren't too good last monday now were you Dolph? :torres

J.R :mark:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Brace Yourselves

The 4 man booth clusterfuck is coming.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Crazy intense Ziggler. JR!!!!!


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E had that look like "WTF is this crap, I didn't sign up for this."


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler's hair is a very strange colour, and it's different at the roots.

Bah gawd.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> When did WWE become SNL?


2009


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Aj=Im acting IM ACTING!! fpalm

stone cold is def there. JR is going to flip out when he shows.

god love JR. 
hes the fuckin man.
OH MY GOD HES ON THE MIC
Shit just got real!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YEAH BRING OUT JR LIKE 2 AND HALF HOURS IN YOU PIECE OF SHIT COMPANY.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT THEME!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR is actually there. Good to see him.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

30 minutes for a steel cage match and rock promo?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Steel Cage Match with J FUCKING R AT COMMENTARY. 

Thank God! Now send Cole & King away and let JR and JBL call it.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is Ross here for a Stone Cold shoutout?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We couldn't have had JR earlier in the night because...?


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Whoa..."show..........off"....wow...great stuff ziggler.....I got the chills....*cough*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really? this episode has no Austin? Really, fuck this company. The most important raw of 2013, and they dont bring him into the fold...


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR~! 

This show ain't so bad. bama


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's about time JR came to raw! He should of been on the whole show!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler hugging....#RESPECT


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



kakashi101 said:


> AJ GONNA GET BIG E BLACK DIK LATER ON


lmao AJ getting Big E's big D. lmaooooo.

wow so is this it the show?! just the cage match and then rock concert wtf!?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH JR ON THE MIC NOW


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

mama...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why is Ziggler even yelling? That is how you know somebody is absolutely awful on the microphone. They resort to pointless screaming because they think it automatically makes them "good." Ziggler is worthless on the stick.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler reminds me of the "Harry Potter" on the SNL segment with Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

YES! JR!!


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Why are they showing this wedding shit? Why does the majority of this show consist of clips of old memories? Why didn't I get more beer for this absolute dross?


If I drank, I'd be in a coma. This entire show has just been one huge letdown and cringe fest. Totally let down. Totally.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Redwood Raven said:


> Pretty sure Talia doesn't look like she's 14.


I WAS BORN IN THE DAAWRK


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Money promo from Ziggler. That was the best promo I've ever seen him do in his whole career.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anyone notice Ziggler's hair is more yellow than before, looks like Mac n' Cheese, disgusting.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Kinda dissapointed about the lack of Taker or Stone Cold


----------



## Jax89

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is fucking tragic


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Are they bringing JR in just so he can do.."STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!"


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh, JR. We've needed you.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this might well be match of the night simply because JR is calling it. like who gives a shit what happens in the ring as long as JR calls it BAWH GAWD!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Money promo from Ziggler. That was the best promo I've ever seen him do in his whole career.


That's not saying a whole hell of alot then.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm pretty sure Stone Cold is going to show up. I reckon Rock will introduce him during his concert at some point and end with a Stunner on Punk.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



James1o1o said:


> Are they bringing JR in just so he can do.."STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!"


One can only hope.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*Best wedding moment EVER.










*


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> We couldn't have had JR earlier in the night because...?


The same reason this 20th anniversary show has been the same as a regular show: RAW. Is. Fuckery.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I suspect Austin will have the same reason as RAW1000, if he can't come out, stunner people and generally be 100% he doesn't want to show up at all, maybe you disagree, I kind of do, but it's a reason...


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please Austin. Please.....show up.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Since this isn't last, ziggler will win


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

inb4 BAHGAWDZIGGLERISBROKENINHALF!!!!


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Anyone notice Ziggler's hair is more yellow than before, looks like Mac n' Cheese, disgusting.


Got the wrong dye this week.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR looks so bored.. I dont blame him.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler is kind of just...there. - no momentum - no big moment. Sad really, maybe things will change this year but I wouldn't want to look at his recent win/loss record.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This Chris Kamara advert makes me lol everytime


----------



## Arcade

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> *J.R. comes out*
> 
> *Audible pop*
> 
> Fuck you Houston


Fuck you too.


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

nevemind


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> So they're showing clips because no one cared to show up :lmao


I swore I read an article saying that the WWE told them to stay home. Probably a PR stunt to cover up for the fact that the legends dont want to be associated with this awful product anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok Ziggler's closing catch phrase "Show.....Off" makes no sense. Can anyone tell me how it makes sense? does he mean the show's going off when he's done or is he just saying his catch phrase just for the hell of it with an awkward pause in between?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god, Trish in that dress! Id marry that in a minute.

Oh and whos the Sub-Zero looking chick in your sig?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Wwe starts to shoot its nostalgia bullets and already people really believe raw is better than impact.

Really?


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:mark: Makes me think Ziggler's winning after that promo just like the one he gave at TLC.
And JR is commentating the match? Even more :mark:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The fabulous troll that she was.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Again...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler tries so hard to sound legit. He doesn't have a voice for wrestling. He sounds like he is 14 maybe. lol. He has a child's voice.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk to crash the Rock concert and beat down Rocky, then Austin comes down for the save. Please.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


>


:lmao

I love it when he's just about to slap his own ass and you can almost hear him thinking 'Bah gawd, my momma's watchin'.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

30mins for 1match and 1 promo..fuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ass Trish


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Would mark for:


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Money promo from Ziggler. That was the best promo I've ever seen him do in his whole career.


Did you see his promo from TLC before he beat Cena? The guy is legit. Hopefully JR is here to put him over and we don't have another burial.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

25 minutes left, and still no taker/austin/hbk/hhh/batista/golberg/


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler with that JOBBER entrance.

Sure do care.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler with dat jobber entrance.

WHAT A STAR!


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler can't even get an entrance. :lol


----------



## stereo73

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler gets a jobber entrance. I wonder who's winning


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...wha...t..:kobe4


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can Lawler leave too....please.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Houston Texans. 
Houston WWE Raw. 

This poor fucking town.


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please Austin...save me...I'm falling asleep.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler has great intensity with his promos now. He can't do smarmy though. They need to turn him face...immediately. I know they just turned ADR face but he needs to be turned.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pro-Cena crowd.

Edit: Cena mini-rap :mark:


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> 25 minutes left, and still no taker/austin/hbk/hhh/batista/golberg/


It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well, we finally know what makes the Houston crowd up. 

"My name is Johnny Cena I'm about to get money!!!"

WHAT


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

GET MONEY PLAYA GET MONEY


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Show Cena the money!


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Johnny Cena :lmao

Give this guy a push


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOLY SHIT MICHAEL COLE SAID OLE HOLY SHIT

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT

:mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BOO THIS MAN!

NO COLE! :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omg come on Taker make Cena your opponent


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR just got there and he already wants to go home. God bless him.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HAHAHA! THEY KICKED COLE OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR JR. AS THEY SHOULD!


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat Cena titantron fail.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena and his whack ass lines :lmao


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

i got goosebumps from JRs voice no fuckin bullshit... its been FAR too long


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So we will have to endure a match where Cena beats Ziggler... again?.. Oh this time its a steel cage match.. so excited to see Cena walk out of the cage door after delivering 5 moves of doom on Ziggler. Cant wait. *Middle finger to the WWE*


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Of course that girl gets it.


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



virus21 said:


> My god, Trish in that dress! Id marry that in a minute.
> 
> Oh and whos the Sub-Zero looking chick in your sig?


Damn, I miss the attitude days. Heard Rock hooked up with her back in the day, was that ever proven true?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Rocky Mark said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Amazing.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That's my babyface :batista3


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why couldn't Punk/Brodus have been in this spot instead? It would build up perfectly to the concert.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena forgot his rapping character had a heavy Boston accent. JR the only thing making me care about this match again.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dem Ryblack titties.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ZZ Top beard :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Trish pic in this thread has saved Raw.

Inb4 Michael Cole interferes


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena gettin money? I believe it


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hmm, Undertaker usually requests that JR does his segments/matches..


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Fucking rep spread :lmao 

Johnny Cena bout to get money bitches


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












My body is ready.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> 25 minutes left, and still no taker/austin/hbk/hhh/batista/golberg/


LOL GOLDBERG? :flip for thinking these legends would all be here.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why is AJ mad at Cena the most when it was implied that Bryan abused her? This Sweet Valley High bitch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR already making this match a big deal.

That is why JR is DA MAN!


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cenas a class act! Respect. Zz top??


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wtf happened to the evolution reunion


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We all know who's winning


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Only chance is we can still see taker. Have punk/shield attack rock and lights go out having taker stare down punk


----------



## Arcade

ZZ Top


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Please Austin...save me...I'm falling asleep.


Tony you're watching Raw? Thought that was against your religion as a TNApostle.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What utter shite so far :bateman


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

let me get this straight...steel cage, no DQ, John Cena, JR? Gee, I wonder who's gonna win.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

that rapfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

COLE SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU RUIN EVERYTHING!!!
just let JR talk


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok I'm done.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wait...No Cole on commentary? Aw...Hell...Yeah.


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sorry....but Austin coming out just to "stun" guys won't get it done. He has to come out and grab the mic. If that doesn't happen, then a surprise return just won't be relevant...stun--talk shit--leave. That's the only way.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E. to throw Cena into the cage and it to break allowing Cena to win?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Omg come on Taker make Cena your opponent


this will make my night


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't believe the best part of this show is finding out that Michael Cole isn't doing commentary for a cage match.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You know Cena could have just walk out the door while Dolph was climbing the cage, it would have been faster.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can someone tell Vince that Ziggler isn't over, nor worthy of having main event matches with John Cena.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

My predicition here: Undertaker to interrupt mid cage match, bold but I think this kinda shit happens


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR: "It is a NO DQ match".. NO SHIT :O


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I don't know what my mind is telling me right now


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I always thought the "escape through the door" thing was really stupid. It made sense with Yokazuna but for everyone else?


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Haha, me and Cena have the same initials :cena2 :cena2


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Long live the Queen


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Time to ask the good old unanswered question of "what is the point of having a steel cage match if you can win via pin or submission?"


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Considering they don't even use the cage to their disposal, this is a rematch from last week and the week before that and the week before that.


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So did Big E look big and black yet?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JBL: "Socko-Babble" 

lol, wut?


----------



## antdvda

It's amazing how automatically more exciting the action is with JR on commentary.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Time to ask the good old unanswered question of "what is the point of having a steel cage match if you can win via pin or submission?"


Keep people from outside interfering in the match.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yes AJ is nuts..but a hot nuts..and speaking of hot nuts...


----------



## xdoomsayerx

You guys are nuts, they wouldn't have taker return and NOT have it end the show


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omg ppl keep quoting the Trish pic, its driving me crazy lol.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fallsleep.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> You know Cena could have just walk out the door while Dolph was climbing the cage, it would have been faster.


But then he couldn't bully Dolph. And we all know how much Cena loves to bully everyone.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why is the crowd suddenly alive when Cena is out wtf? Austin better get the loudest pop


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh i see,Ziggler to be buried again


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Attitude Era marks want a cage on a pole match.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


> Big E. to throw Cena into the cage and it to break allowing Cena to win?


That's what I've been predicting.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If we don't get a good old fashioned drawers pull, I'm going to be cranky.


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena to get attacked by Big E, darkness falls, Then Taker comes out and cleans house


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ziggler gonna have to change his hashtag. 

#babyface


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So if Cena wins this match, may I ask what the point is to have Cena beat Ziggler two weeks in a row?


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Keep people from outside interfering in the match.


It just doesn't make sense... the point is (and should be) to escape the cage. Not just to be a barrier to outside people.


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What the hell is this garbage. First time that I actually sit down and try to watch the entire show...IMPOSSIBLE. It sucks!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God bless JR and JBL trying to make me care but I don't because I already know.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> Omg ppl keep quoting the Trish pic, its driving me crazy lol.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

listen to all the little children...
its like the end of the polar express in there....
its literally all women and children cheering for cena... fpalm
just fuggin sad


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Whenever I see a steel cage match, I look forward to the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Why is the crowd suddenly alive when Cena is out wtf? Austin better get the loudest pop


Because little girls with high voices sound louder than men with deep. Plus, they have no idea who the likes of Ric Flair and Mick Foley are sadly.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



jonoaries said:


> Attitude Era marks want a cage on a pole match.


All marks should want a cage on a pole match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Man this show has sucked donkey balls. Thought this a anniversary show? Wheres the big WWE stars who competed on RAW?

No, we get a supposed big match between Ziggler and Cena. What makes this more special than the other handful of matches they have had last month?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow so manny ******* in the crowd this week. "Letsh go cheena" chants are actually louder here.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

xdoomsayerx said:


> You guys are nuts, they wouldn't have taker return and NOT have it end the show


Well Taker returned at raw 1000 and that didn't end the show

Js. But I know this would be different


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

they shouldve brought back the big blue cage for tonight


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



xdoomsayerx said:


> You guys are nuts, they wouldn't have taker return and NOT have it end the show


Ohhhhh...you mean like last year....when he showed up....in the middle of the show....and neither him orHHH spoke a word....right....good call....


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler won't be plowing AJs fields tonight after that drop


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I don't care how many ass and wang wiggles you do, Ziggler. Ramen hair will not get you far.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

For those that say crazy chicks are hot, trust me. I dated one. I was almost engaged to one. They are NOT worth it. TRUST ME!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Should I overdose or commit suicide if Austin or Taker does not show up


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> So if Cena wins this match, may I ask what the point is to have Cena beat Ziggler two weeks in a row?


Needs that forever-lasting momentum to continue on, obvs


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Dude said:


> listen to all the little children...
> its like the end of the polar express in there....
> its literally all women and children cheering for cena... fpalm
> just fuggin sad


Is their money any less green? Is their fandom any less worthy? Or is wrestling only for Sheamus-pale, basement dwelling, mid-30s smarks?


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol need more 3mb matches


----------



## magusnova

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow they are showing the match on the active app.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHERE THE FUCK IS AUSTIN? SERIOUSLY? WHAT THE FUCK










The GREATEST superstar in RAW HISTORY, and he's not there? fpalm


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm feelin pretty bad for Houston right now.

Can you imagine having no option of changing the channel through the course of this show?


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> they shouldve brought back the big blue cage for tonight


That would've involved more than the minimum amount of effort on their part though.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> It just doesn't make sense... the point is (and should be) to escape the cage. Not just to be a barrier to outside people.


no it shouldn't be. escaping the cage should be done away with altogether.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You're in Houston, Texas and you don't bring out HBK/Taker/Austin. Good job there, E.

Annd JR on is worst day is miles better than Cole on his best day. Pretty clear tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> So if Cena wins this match, may I ask what the point is to have Cena beat Ziggler two weeks in a row?


Better question is what is the point of anything on Raw?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Should I overdose or commit suicide if Austin or Taker does not show up


The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TripleG said:


> For those that say crazy chicks are hot, trust me. I dated one. I was almost engaged to one. They are NOT worth it. TRUST ME!


You don't marry crazy chicks, you just fuckem


----------



## xdoomsayerx

jaybyrd18 said:


> Ohhhhh...you mean like last year....when he showed up....in the middle of the show....and neither him orHHH spoke a word....right....good call....




cena/taker would be a WAY bigger deal than HHH/taker III. Not even close


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> What the hell is this garbage. First time that I actually sit down and try to watch the entire show...IMPOSSIBLE. It sucks!


:mark: for Tony's appearance.


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler won't be plowing AJs fields tonight after that drop


Ummmm do you not see the big black guy out there. Ziggler is a cuckold


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena/Ziggler for the 4th time in a month for absolutely no reason. Reminds me of Ziggler/Fella, ADR/Fella.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Punter said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS AUSTIN? SERIOUSLY? WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GREATEST superstar in RAW HISTORY, and he's not there? fpalm


It's ok. They gave us almost half a show worth of MONTAGES!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lets go sheena omfg. someone bury this goofball


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Should I overdose or commit suicide if Austin or Taker does not show up












But really no.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



jaybyrd18 said:


> Ohhhhh...you mean like last year....when he showed up....in the middle of the show....and neither him orHHH spoke a word....right....good call....


:lmao 

That was so stupid in hindsight


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Dude said:


> listen to all the little children...
> its like the end of the polar express in there....
> its literally all women and children cheering for cena... fpalm
> just fuggin sad


I hate how women are always included in this :striker


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Should I overdose or commit suicide if Austin or Taker does not show up


isn't that one in the same


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



David Banner said:


> Better question is what is the point of anything on Raw?


My god! This the new era! It isn't the PG Era, its the Nihilism Era!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> Cena/Ziggler for the 4th time in a month for absolutely no reason. Reminds me of Ziggler/Fella, ADR/Fella.


Especially since Cena is probably going to win again.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's funny, the kids like to chant 'Lets go Cena' but don't actually react to anything that happens in the show or match.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

16 more minutes left. This is sad


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This shit is in TEXAS too. I hope he's not filming another z-list movie over this.


----------



## RickeyP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

its sad that if Raw is still around for 25th anniversary they will see this cage match as one of raws historical highlights, which we will then see in a video package recap commentated by wheelchaired vintage cole


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So necessary.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Im glad im not in suffering alone here. this is bad... like epically bad. Rock Promo isnt going to save it. 
twenty bucks Cena hits the AA from top of cage and wins it. JR freaks out in classic style cut it print it post it :vince2


----------



## drew mcintyre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> What the hell is this garbage. First time that I actually sit down and try to watch the entire show...IMPOSSIBLE. It sucks!


me too , fuck this company :cussin:


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope Big E catches Cena and holds him up while Dolph escapes to finish the match.


----------



## Arcade

The Dude said:


> listen to all the little children...
> its like the end of the polar express in there....
> its literally all women and children cheering for cena... fpalm
> just fuggin sad


Yes lets have dead and silent crowds instead of cheering for the top babyface of the company.






zkorejo said:


> Wow so manny ******* in the crowd this week. "Letsh go cheena" chants are actually louder here.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope Ziggler gets the win for this one.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> Cena/Ziggler for the 4th time in a month for absolutely no reason. Reminds me of Ziggler/Fella, ADR/Fella.


I said this right after the Ladder match. There's no purpose to this feud continuing after that.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Are they trying to prove they can put on a lackluster show for this special Raw event and get a good rating for it?


----------



## TheKaiser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

people are complaining, big surprise, some of the whiny cry-bitches on here will never be happy.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Nice dropkick Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

20th Anniversary of their flagship show and it consisted of a 3MB match and Miz attempting to intimidate someone when just the mere thought of Coral giving him the stank eye would make him pee his pants. 

Love it :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*BIG E*


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WTF am i watching lol. WWE is really gone crazy


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheKaiser said:


> people are complaining, big surprise, some of the whiny cry-bitches on here will never be happy.


Surprises...no surprises...Jesus could fucking show up and the show would still suck.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Y'all the show hasn't been too bad. There have certainly been worse shows in the past month that this one.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



The Dude said:


> Im glad im not in suffering alone here. this is bad... like epically bad. Rock Promo isnt going to save it.
> twenty bucks Cena hits the AA from top of cage and wins it. JR freaks out in classic style cut it print it post it :vince2


edit then also cena will hit the floor and big E will fuck him up to be saved by someone. idk who but certainly not austin


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> 20th Anniversary of their flagship show and it consisted of a 3MB match and Miz attempting to intimidate someone when just the mere thought of Coral giving him the stank eye would make him pee his pants.
> 
> Love it :lmao


*Stank Eye :lmao X a billion*


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> they shouldve brought back the big blue cage for tonight


I really miss that cage.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Requoting this AGAIN because it's the only good part of tonight.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Thank you for that, Cena.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh yeah, Big E Langston with a great show of strength there. That totally doesn't look like Cena was just staying in the same spot waiting for Ziggler. Ha ha. 

Five Moves of Doom...ENGAGE!!! 

Wow, Cena really hurt the mat there on the Five Knuckle Shuffle.


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E needs to get rid of that short box afro


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena getting his usual interference so he doesn't have to lose clean. Pathetic piece of shit mark for himself.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Here we go with Cenas finisher kickouts


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

There is still time, guys. Maybe Austin or HBK will come out and interrupt Rock's conc....aww, who the fuck am I fooling?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DEM' UN-TANNED BUTTCHEEKS.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HBK would be proud of that superkick.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT ASS


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler showing some ass nice


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Don't care if everyone else dislikes Ziggler's superkick, I love it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Surprises...no surprises...Jesus could fucking show up and the show would still suck.


:lmao


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUPERKICK :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Trish pic..


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:steiner2

Dat Ass.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheKaiser said:


> people are complaining, big surprise, some of the whiny cry-bitches on here will never be happy.


This Raw has been terrible. Add on to that it's suppose to be bigger cause it's the 20th anniversary. I'm worried for you if you think the product on display so far is worthy of approval.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Austin/Taker where are u? You guya have to show up. Please i'm begging


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why doesnt the WWE section have its own Tony. Is there noone that loves and marks for Raw every.week and claim its the best episode ever.

hoping Rock ends the show with a bang. As long as he doesnt lay out Punk again.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler, take care of that immediately. :no:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This match needs to hurry...


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



A$AP said:


> Requoting this AGAIN because it's the only good part of tonight.


Why can't this woman be in my bed right now? *tears of rage*


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ummmm Cena is stronger than Big E?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Because.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JR "Ziggler is going to be 6'4 before this is over" 

LOL! Great call for the tug of war there. Thanks JR!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Amazing counter by Ziggler!!!


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

My prediction: 

Cena wins LOL 

:troll :troll :troll 

:vince :vince :vince


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dang, JBL. "It's in deep! It's in deep!!"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I don't know how he does it but JR is the fucking man!


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ZIGGLER WITH THE RNC


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That was a really good counter out of the STF


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dolph'd going to kill you!!!!


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

A cage match ending by submission would be the perfect cherry on top to this piece of shit show.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

just watch high spot top of the cage AA then cena wins. swear to god im banking on it lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

why didn't big e simply go into the ring the door was open


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"SOMEHOW, THROUGH IT ALL, CENA IS FIGHTING THROUGH IT"

fuck you, Lawler.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Show needed more Alberto and Ricardo. :delrio 

Ah well, Championship fiesta on friday :cool2


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena with that super no sell.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Super Cena you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So even after last week we're still supposed to believe Ziggler actually has a chance of beating Cena? Ziggler hit him with everything and even had Big E help and still couldn't why's tonight different?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*:lmao @ Cena... just fucking stop :lmao*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cool sleeprhold spot there! That was actually pretty creative.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena didn't even pretend to be fading from the sleeper. Not even a little.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

11 more minutes guys


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm on 15 minute delay so dunno if Austin showed up, but I hear him, Bret and Shawn are around. Austin hasn't been on twitter whicj leads me to believe he's there.


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck...that guy is strong


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fall sleep


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BRAY WYAT!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hammercy...


I can't believe Zigs is still using the sleeper as a finisher.


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Smackdown last week puts this show to shame


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Wasn't expecting a sleeper counter. Nice one.

They're running out of time for the rock concert. They can go probably 10 minutes overtime but...yeah


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE has been taunting me tonight. Two decent backstage segments and some AE Youtube clips ain't doing it for me. THIS is what you break out for 20th Year Anniversary RAW?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Has AJ ever worn heels, or something else? This bitch is always in converses. She did the wedding in converses. She probably sleeps with converses on.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT SELLING


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OF FUCKING COURSE!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why doesn't cool runnings just go in there

oh FUCK nevermind.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Not even then.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Here we go. Cena kicks out of everything.


----------



## JC00

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



nba2k10 said:


> Austin/Taker where are u? You guya have to show up. Please i'm begging


Taker and HBK want no part of the wwe product right now. Taker only coming back for his 6 appearance 1million dollar payday


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

really? cena kicked out of that? for fucks sake


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Gee what a shock Cena kicked out.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena kicking out from a door spot. LOL


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SPCDRI said:


> WWE has been taunting me tonight. Two decent backstage segments and some AE Youtube clips ain't doing it for me. THIS is what you break out for 20th Year Anniversary RAW?


I'm actually looking forward to this being over. I'm hanging on in desperation for return of an AE legend.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk has been champion for over a year and still doesn't get to be in the main event. It just now occurred to me. That is tragic.


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



bob311 said:


> Smackdown last week puts this show to shame


Freaking Velocity from July 2003 puts this show to shame.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

man when are they going to finally move on from this supercena bullshit, kill the guy as much and still doesnt lose cleanly.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

wow thats the spot here?
this match is killin me


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'll gladly take a superhero face who dominates (see Rock,Austin,Brock,Undertaker).But Cena ALWAYS have to be the underdog who battles against the odds. FUCK YOU


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lmao why doesnt he just fall and win


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

god those pre pubescent screams when cena kicked out hurt my ears


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

#1 treding topic at the end of the show. No Taker/Austin/Hbk/HHH/Batista/Golberg


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

STOP FUCKING KICKING OUT YOU CUNT


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omg he still kicks out


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Look at the cage no-selling those chair shots.


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh my god. Why the fuck would Cena climb back in.. cage match logic.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMFAO @ BIG E TRYING TO STEEL CHAIR HIM


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TwLOOFvzS4 CMON ALREADY


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena kicking out of finishers again :shaq


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOLY SHIT! Cena just won't lose, will he?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No selling everything. Just because.
Cool Runnings' like "Get...get yo ass down here." :lmao


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn, they just won't end this, will they?

DAMN CENA QUIT KICKING OUT OFF EVERY FUCKING THING


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL! Is there anything Cena can't kick out of?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

that should have been it fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Jesus.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Are you serious? fpalm


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so the cage door has been open forever and it's no dq, but Balrog doesn't go in the cage and fuck Cena up while Dolph escapes.

he may sound like Braxton for the Jaime Foxx show, but he ain't that bright.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena is seriously pissing me off :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And the fucker kicks out


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck... Cena. This isn't even a fun match anymore with this constant bullshit. It killed it.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

None of Ziggler's moves matter ever again.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

STAY DOWN CUNT


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat false finish


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fucking cena.... I hate you


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking Cena kicks out of everything...


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FOR FUCK SAKE. JUST TAKE THE PIN YOU FUCKING CUNT CENA.

/fpalm


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena kicking out more than HBK/Taker 2.


----------



## stereo73

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Once again, they're going over the top with this super cena no selling shit and making Ziggler look weak as fuck.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wonder how many more finishers he is gonna kick out of


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck sake, shoot him with a tranquilizer gun, that will do it.

And then again, maybe not.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is the exact same fucking match as last week, just in a cage.


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> Has AJ ever worn heels, or something else? This bitch is always in converses. She did the wedding in converses. She probably sleeps with converses on.


TGOD AJ


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL at Cena kicking out at that. Why didn't Ziggler just walk out? Oh yeah, because his ass is going to do the job again.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

By my count Cena has beat Ziggler 3 times in this match and kicked out of both finishers.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

God freaking damn it.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How much shit is Cena gonna strong out of at 2?


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I fucking hate John Cena. So much.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Look at the cage no-selling those chair shots.


HAHAHA


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WHY WON'T THIS ASSHOLE LOSE ALREADY.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This only serves to make Ziggler look weaker and if we go by last week's booking, we know Cena can defeat / outsmart / bury Ziggler and Big E. at the same time.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HOLY SHIT TYA FEFSAE YESSS SAUSTIN FINALLY AUSTIN


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is this just a recap of last monday and they have somehow inserted a cage?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please just put Ziggler down, I'm begging you.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

SUPERCENA!! :cena2


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

hahahaha botch!!!


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Like, really? Cena just gets hit with a steel door and about a minute later he hops on the fucking top rope and nearly goes over the cage.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why didn't Cena let Big E hit him with the chair? He would of fell and won the match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ouch


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm sick to death of this invincible cena crap, how many more years do we have to endure this?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FUCK CENA...SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I CANT TAKE IT :lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena's gonna do a Whisper in the Wind. Watch.
He's Cena.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Super DDT! 

And Cena kicks out again!!! Jesus Christ, this is comical now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*:lmao oh john cena!*


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I promise you at the end of the day most people will be pissed


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is just fucking ridiculous now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DAT DDT


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DDT...Jake Roberts would be proud.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Good match. (Y)


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

what the fuck man seriously why cant Ziggs just fucking win


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BAWWWW GAHHHHDDDD SUPER CENA IN FULL EFFECTTTT!!

That's what JR should say.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena would kick out of the spirit bomb


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

John "Nearfall" Cena


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lmaooooo ohhh fuck off WWE
The heel is the motherfucking underdog


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ. Good Lord...

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Davey Richards thinks Cena is ridiculous.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL AJ


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> Cena's gonna do a Whisper in the Wind. Watch.
> He's Cena.


Why? WHY?!? :lmao


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

aj looks like me right now


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

END THIS FUCKING MATCH...ENOUGH WITH THE FALSE FINISHES!


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HAHA this is blowing my mind what the fuck is Cena doing kicking out of everything lol


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena is officially immortal.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

the fuck is she flipping out about. 

the match aint over


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*I think AJ is teething.*


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol at Cena's constant kickouts. And AJ's horrible Kelly-Kelly esque acting on display.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Tony316 said:


> Freaking Velocity from July 2003 puts this show to shame.




lmfao this


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ, the door is on the side?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol.. honestly.. Ziggler should never even touch the world title.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Every time Cena kicks out, it gets more aggravating.
I see AJ agrees with me.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Somebody control that bitch AJ.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You would think one, if not both men would have worked on each others legs. That way to sell the idea that it is hard to stand, or walk, or climb. No ring psychology at all. Amazing.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ with a fantastic acting job of the ICW.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ with a rants-esque meltdown


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If she falls, I'll laugh. I shouldn't but I will.


----------



## bob311

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

There's a door AJ...a fucking door


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ is voicing my reaction at Cena kicking out


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just give us Rocky concert already.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Big E just goes through the door lmao


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

see told you that bitch cant not be important on every raw.... god i hate her.
wow this match=fail


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BITCH IS CLIMBING THE CAGE


----------



## Ether

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking garbage


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Monday Night Raw said:


> I'm sick to death of this invincible cena crap, how many more years do we have to endure this?


(Breaks out sniper rifle) Not much longer


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jeez, JBL's hat took more bumps than anyone else in the entire night.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Aj....swanton off cage!!?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Epic selling from JR hat there.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

KILL HER! KILL HER JOHN!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL, who the fuck did Ziggler piss off? I refuse to believe that this is because Vince thinks he can constantly job someone out if that person is going to win the title in the near future.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ you bitch PICK UP THE HAT OF THE WRESTLING GOD...

#disrespect


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hey, Cena won. lol


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Anybody else see RON JEREMYS TWIN in the corner there :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LolAJ


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Are you fucking kidding me??? 

Fuck this bullshit! Just fuck it! I just gotta laugh at this now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

John Cena can die.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I don't believe my eyes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The fuck was the point of the match


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



cavs25 said:


> lmaooooo ohhh fuck off WWE
> The heel is the motherfucking underdog


It's absolutely incredible, isn't it.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why is Ice Train using that steel chair like a mental deficient?


----------



## finalnight

Looks like cage is coming apart on the far right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'M DONE!!!! :lmao SAME SHIT HAPPEN LAST WEEK


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

fuck this bullshit


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao Overbooked bullshit.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMFAOOOOO OOOOOOHHHH MY FUCKINGGGG GOD!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA
WOW


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking bullshit.

FUCK. JOHN. CENA.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

... and just like that. Cena overcomes the odds. He's coming for ya, Rock! LOL


----------



## JC00

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Nabz™;12649234 said:


> man when are they going to finally move on from this supercena bullshit, kill the guy as much and still doesnt lose cleanly.


They are revving us up for super cena 2.0 where he the beats rock at wm for the title and will go undefeated for 1000 days.


----------



## Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler looks like a bitch once again


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

of fucking course it ends with one Attitude Adjustment

Sweet Jesus


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BAwwwwwwHHh GOD!!!! 2013 is the return of SUPER CENA!!!


oh no.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Did Cena have to win the second week in a row??????????????


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Jesus Fucking Christ


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CENA'S OVERCOME ALL ODDZ!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Are you fucking kidding me. I really really wish Cena would just get hit by a bus sometimes.


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really?


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena won...so what was the point of this match?!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Pongo said:


> aj looks like me right now


Me too. Me fucking too.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why. Just, why.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL ending.


----------



## stereo73

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What's the point? Fuck off John Cena


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

man how are they going to put superstars over and make them look like superstars when they just let cena overcome the odds all the time as usual


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That's a total fuck you to Ziggler's offense....


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck you cena.

He could take 99 finishers and kick out, one AA and it's over.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So two weeks in a row John Cena defeats the ENTIRE stable.

This is Nexus bad booking.

How does the WWE expect Ziggler to maintain any kind of heat / look like a serious threat?


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

JAWWWWWWWWWNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

...sigh...


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This bitch couldn't go through the door? What is this?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ROFL


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CENA WINS CENA WINS CENA WINS CENA WINS CENA WINS

UNBELIEVABLE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So this is going just how I saw it at that house show. If the match result is the same...fuck.

EDIT: yep. Bullshit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Ziggler hits Cena with 3 big moves. Kicks out

Cena hits ziggler with one AA. 3 count.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena still comes out on top after all that. Absolutely ridiculous. :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao hilarious. This guy can't win the title surely.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is rediculous super cena wins again. Makes no sense


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

i got fall sleep third times


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
That blows! :cussin:


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow Cena takes a bad situation and makes them horrible.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck this company that's the only thing left to say just wow


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The biggest bullshit win ever...just fuck Cena. He can survive countless finishers yet Ziggler can't kick out of one AA. WWE wonders why we boo this piece of shit.


----------



## rodgersv

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tim Legend said:


> Cena would kick out of the spirit bomb


Who has more cheap power ups Goku or Cena?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's just pathetic, it really is :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

HAHAHA My god that was horrible, Cant believe what i just watched.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What a gigantic insufferable cunt John Cena is.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



Skyfall said:


> I read on on a dirt sheet somewhere that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Cena Wins :cena


(Y)


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn. Why did Cena win last week then? Should have let Ziggler win last week at least.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That's why you always lose Dolph, you can't even kick out of _1_ finisher...


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

There is just no point being annoyed over it anymore.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow...that ended quickly...damn Super Cena. So let's get this right: Cena kicks out of the zigzag and completely no-sells Dolph's sleeper? Yeah sounds bout right


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What in the actual fuck?? Why does he have to win 2 weeks in a row??


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It will be a great moment when Cena wrestles his last match.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Same 

old 

Cena 

:troll :vince :troll :cena :vince3

Me: :rodgers


----------



## TheFighter

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

People need to stop complaining. It was a good match, John Cena shouldn't have to lose every match for people could stop whining.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ should have jumped off to break the pin

Lita would have done that spot FUCK AJ


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"All in a days work"...Bastard.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



cindel25 said:


> Cena won...so what was the point of this match?!


To repeat last week's match.

IN A CAGE. :cena2


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

WWE is desperate for ratings.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lmao This is a Taker after 20 minutes WM match booking. ON RAW.


----------



## greendude11

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Amber B said:


> This bitch couldn't go through the door? What is this?


lol Big is the brains of the opperation


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2


----------



## obby

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

why would cena go over fucking WWE


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I tune in late to see Ziggler buried. Tremendously lame


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MITB champions are jobbers so Ziggler will be champion


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like Big E and his 100 yard stare


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yup, no Austin. Massive disappointment but oh well. Such is life.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Going to cry if super cena wins the rumble


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Same shit last week. Ziggler, finishers after finishers and cena keeps kicking out. Then Cena does AA and it's over!! 

:lmao this fuckery of this company.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

When does Cena die?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena needs to go. I don't care if it's due to an injury.



KuritaDavion said:


> Davey Richards thinks Cena is ridiculous.


Please, Davey is probably super jealous right now and is taking down notes.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Prideisking said:


> lol Big is the brains of the opperation


God help us all...


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena/Ziggler put on good matches, but yeah, turn the page. AJ, you backed a loser, find a new boytoy to get revenge on Cena with.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ugh, Cena didn't need to win this match.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"Last week wasn't a burial, it was the conclusion of the feud!"

Cena kicks out of like, 19 pin attempts and an insane amount of interference...

:buried


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He didn't just win/ He fucking strutted out of there like he was just warming up. This company. :lmao


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I know I can't be the only one. Did anyone else tell their TV to fuck off when Cena looked at the camera and said "all in a days work".


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is complete BS. Having Cena lose here or there is not bad for his character. Next week, it's going to be Cena vs. Ziggler in a ladder match, just watch.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What is Ziggler supposed to gain from this feud?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck this company and their inability to create new stars! The guy took a shot to the head, multiple finishers, and interference... HE STILL WON!

I can't watch this garbage anymore. I'm sorry, but fuck this company.


----------



## Dark Church

I like Cena but these past two weeks have been terribly booked. This show has sucked so far as well. No special feel at all for being a 20 year anniversary show. Hopefully Rock saves this shit.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can someone repost the Trish pic before we commit mass suicide?


----------



## Ether

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Super Cena is trending worldwide :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Really? Really?

The Steel Cage which gives some of the easiest outs for a heel to win? And Cena beast Ziggler _again_? What's the point?


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh man it just gets worst with this guy


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Go and *bleep* yourself WWE


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OH FUCK OFF YOU FUCKING CUNT CENA. WHY CAN'T WWE ACTUALLY BOOK CENA TO LOSE? FUCKING JOKE JUST A COMPLETLE JOKE. CENA GOING TO WIN THE RUMBLE AND THEN GET HIT WITH 5 ROCK BOTTOMS AND BEAT THE ROCK TO BE WWE CHAMPION. AND THEN HOLD THE TITLE FOR 500 DAYS JUST BECAUSE HE NEEDS A PUSH SO FUCKING BADLY.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well they said 2013 was going to be Cena's year. That means Vince is going to push him down our throats harder than he's ever done before.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

all in a days work...wow fpalm


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So is this Cena Ziggler feud over now? Cena beat Ziggler so many times in this feud.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> WWE is desperate for ratings.


I hope the ratings drop to a 1.9 or something for the final hour. That entire match was fucking diabolical. Fair enough kicking out of the odd finisher in a PPV or something, but to kick out of so much and win from one (shit) finishing move?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm giggling my ass off at this. 

I need to do a counter for all the finishers Cena has kicked out of in the last 2 weeks in Ziggler matches. It is fucking hilarious. Almost Taker at Mania level type of stuff.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ziggler jobs again. no momentum. dude's a glorified jobber. - Why the fuck couldn't Big E just catch cena falling from the cage and let Ziggler jump down?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I am tired of this Cena... get him the fuck off my screen forever. I am fucking tired of it. It's not enteraining. It's not good wrestling. It's nothign but pure bullshit that only idiotic drooling imbeciles can love. And they wonder why the WWE is looked at like a gigantic joke. That right there... no one can get any heat. Two on one.. both buried so Cena can get more spotlight and futher kill the industry and the real fans that might be left watching the WWE.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fuck your merchandise, Cens's bullshit is killing whatever bit of life remains in wrestling


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*We all knew Cena would win but after the number of finishers Cena kicked out of it would have been nice for Ziggler to have kicked out of a couple.*


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this. fucking. guy.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So for all the people that say that the term "Buried" is overused, does this count?



nba2k10 said:


> This is rediculous super cena wins again. Makes no sense


Ridiculous. Sorry, it's a peeve of mine. "It would be ridiculous for you to ridicule us."


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I LOGGED IN JUST TO SAY FUCK YOU CENA! GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

And WWE wonders why their ratings are in the toilet


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sometimes I think they understand good booking. Just not when it comes to Cena. What is with him and beating entire stables?


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheFighter said:


> People need to stop complaining. It was a good match, John Cena shouldn't have to lose every match for people could stop whining.


It wasn't a good match at all, no one should be able to kick out of all that then win with one finisher, horrible match.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally..


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The match was pretty good. It's a shame Cena has to make Ziggler look like a comical piece of shit though.

The heel is the underdog. Did anyone who writes this show ever take even a creative writing 101 class because I'm pretty sure you'd learn that the good guy is generally supposed to get a ton of trash thrown at them week after week... only coming through at the end.


----------



## SeriousThreat

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock better get put to sleep or this Raw is just the suck.


----------



## Arcade

Wrestling is gonna give you guys a stroke.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ's meltdown reminded me of a lot of Ziggler marks freaking out in this thread


----------



## MutableEarth

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO Cena is the fucking best. I actually find it hilarious how this guy never loses lol.


----------



## really really

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

thought this show was going to have people talking after it?..


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh god, he's going to win the royal rumble, isn't he


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



SpeedStick said:


> MITB champions are jobbers so Ziggler will be champion


It's stupid booking, though.


----------



## Tiger4959879

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol at people being jealous of Cena, it's not his fault your hero ziggler can't kick out of even one finisher, Weak.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why did Obama risk the lives of Seal Team Six when we easily could have sent in Cena with no casualties except for the enemry


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13 **NO SPOILERS***



The Winning One™ said:


> LMAO @ people thinking Cena won the feud last week. Told you.


Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

As I said earlier, the burial continues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally Rock's next....... 

"Everybody lets rock.. Cena's got a menstrual clock.. but we're dancing cause Rocky Rockz!"


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

what else is new but.... I FUCKING HATE JOHN CENA


----------



## syrusriddick

Cookie Monster said:


> When does Cena die?


Soon hopefully ok maybe not die but go the way of edge like tonight would be perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock, HHH, Punk, Taker, Stone Cold, Lesnar all in the same ring couldn't save this shit


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



rodgersv said:


> Who has more cheap power ups Goku or Cena?


Cena can pretty much beat any Avenger, Dragonball Z, Street Fighter, Star Wars character by the way the WWE presents him


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

just terrible booking. I could forgive the out of nowhere AA last week. But two weeks in a row especially after kicking out of 3 finishers, and a top of the cage DDT, fuck everything about vince and cena. Cena's definitely got Vince's cock slammed to the back of his throat.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

20th anniversary of raw and lose, no chance :cena2


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> AJ with a rants-esque meltdown


It was a bit like *BULLY* climbing into the lion's den that was your thread.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol @ Cole sitting at the side on a steel chair without a headset


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best wedding moment EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here, look at this picture and feel better about what we just watched.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally :Rock


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Guess there aint no hope for the WWE things are going to get worse guys


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

AJ could have went through the door but I guess she just likes straddling things.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So... no Taker? No Austin? Are you fucking kidding me? Rock Concert doesn't really excite me. Much rather he just do another regular promo with Punk to save the show.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



NoLeafClover said:


> Really? Really?
> 
> The Steel Cage which gives some of the easiest outs for a heel to win? And Cena beast Ziggler _again_? What's the point?


Cena _is_ the heel. It's the only way any of this makes any sense.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

See you all next week guys, cause don't kid yourselves, you will be here next week.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Disappointed with no Taker and Austin. Very poor by WWE.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sorry, but I can't see why Ziggler comes away with a win. He isn't main event material.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Just let Cena win the MITB and win the Rumble 

So then he can cash in at Mania and win both the World Heavy Weight and WWE championship on the same night
Also just give up on Ziggler and fire him
The guy would be better off somewhere else


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ziggler caught a bad break with this Cena feud. He won 1 match out the whole damn thing. What makes it worse is that there was no point to the feud after TLC


----------



## Arcade

Mclovin it said:


> OH FUCK OFF YOU FUCKING CUNT CENA. WHY CAN'T WWE ACTUALLY BOOK CENA TO LOSE? FUCKING JOKE JUST A COMPLETLE JOKE. CENA GOING TO WIN THE RUMBLE AND THEN GET HIT WITH 5 ROCK BOTTOMS AND BEAT THE ROCK TO BE WWE CHAMPION. AND THEN HOLD THE TITLE FOR 500 DAYS JUST BECAUSE HE NEEDS A PUSH SO FUCKING BADLY.


Point proven.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *We all knew Cena would win but after the number of finishers Cena kicked out of it would have been nice for Ziggler to have kicked out of a couple.*


Nice Sig 8*D

Wonder how long the overrun will be. Its about 11 right now


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

So Cena kicked out of a:

Superkick
HARD shot to the head from the cage door
Zig Zag
Top Rope DDT

"MOAR CENA!" :vince2


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please make #wwesucks a TT


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's very much worth it for Cena to win just to see everyone get so mad every time he wins. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheFighter said:


> People need to stop complaining. It was a good match, John Cena shouldn't have to lose every match for people could stop whining.


You're clearly missing the point. The problem is that Cena kicks out of 5 finishers and Dolph takes one finisher and its over, then no sells everything he just went through. Oh, and this is two weeks in a row.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Same. Old. Shit.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheFighter said:


> People need to stop complaining. It was a good match, John Cena shouldn't have to lose every match for people could stop whining.


Based off the last two weeks I'm somehow suppose to believe that Dolph Ziggler is a threat to John Cena at the Royal Rumble which is apparently the build between these two. Think about that for a second. Now open your eyes. 

What do you see?
:cena2


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










Wish someone would call Cena out for his unprofessional bullshit.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena putting a Superman to the T there.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I would pay to see Cena wrestle New Jack, legit.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Mclovin it said:


> OH FUCK OFF YOU FUCKING CUNT CENA. WHY CAN'T WWE ACTUALLY BOOK CENA TO LOSE? FUCKING JOKE JUST A COMPLETLE JOKE. CENA GOING TO WIN THE RUMBLE AND THEN GET HIT WITH 5 ROCK BOTTOMS AND BEAT THE ROCK TO BE WWE CHAMPION. AND THEN HOLD THE TITLE FOR 500 DAYS JUST BECAUSE HE NEEDS A PUSH SO FUCKING BADLY.


DEAD :lmao


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

ROFL Super Cena is trending WW.People have had ENUF


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Arcade said:


> Wrestling is gonna give you guys a stroke.


hahaha that brought me to tears hahaha.

you would think so with how some people freak out tho. I mean i hate it but god how are people not used to this yet? calm down a little haha


----------



## TheKaiser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Gimmicky said:


> See you all next week guys, cause don't kid yourselves, you will be here next week.


EXACTLY

These guys bitch and whine about a shitty product and the evil supercena and all, yet they are always back for more.

The product ain't great, but it isn't as bad as these crybabies think.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



un_pretti_er said:


> Why did Obama risk the lives of Seal Team Six when we easily could have sent in Cena with no casualties except for the enemry


:lmao

fucking hilarious.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm done. Night, guys.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheFighter said:


> People need to stop complaining. It was a good match, John Cena shouldn't have to lose every match for people could stop whining.


Did we just watch the same match? Did you miss that ending?? unk2


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Hera said:


> Based off the last two weeks I'm somehow suppose to believe that Dolph Ziggler is a threat to John Cena at the Royal Rumble which is apparently the build between these two. Think about that for a second. *Now open your eyes.
> 
> What do you see?*
> :cena2


The Cult of Personality?


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope cena holds the title for 10 years...IWC reactions are funny


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally...The GOAT


----------



## Mr. Slave

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

First time ive watched raw in like 2 years and im loling so hard. Cena is superman still to this day and nothing can stop him hahahahahahahhahaahahh bullshit


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

please make it worth watching this shitty raw Rock


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Let me guess. JR has fucked off to the back now too?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally!


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Epididymis said:


> It's very much worth it for Cena to win just to see everyone get so mad every time he wins. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yup.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh and the people defending last week piss off. It was not the end of the feud at all and looks Cena does the exact same again no selling all of ziggler's finishers pinning him with one making him look weak. No we can't give ziggler a win even unclean as Cena needs a megapush. Fuck off WWE just fuck right off.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

FUCK. HOUSTON.

Never come back.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Save us Rock.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










Fuck this shit show. FUCK THIS. I can't believe they hyped up this shit to have absolutely no one of bygone importance on it that we haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



virus21 said:


> Can someone repost the Trish pic before we commit mass suicide?


How about a gif?


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Relieve your stress.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Peapod said:


> Disappointed with no Taker and Austin. Very poor by WWE.


when the fuck did they promise either of them? your fault for having false high expectations.


where's dwaynes geetar?


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










Super Cena trending world wide. :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Wocky! Wocky! Wocky!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



TheKaiser said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> These guys bitch and whine about a shitty product and the evil supercena and all, yet they are always back for more.
> 
> The product ain't great, but it isn't as bad as these crybabies think.


Always love this excuse. "Yeah it's shit but......."


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cena praised Ziggler backstage though, guess that was to allow him to make him look even more like a bitch tonight.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm not even pumped for The Rock's Concert now. Thanks a lot, Cena.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You know I would've marked out if AJ did a Superfly spot.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


>


:lmao :lmao

I am in TEARS, this is BRILLIANT.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*Sex with Linda McMahon*

Vince: 90 million dollars bitch? Take that dick. TAKE IT. :vince3

Linda: Oh, oh, yes, oh, oh, oh

Vince: DAMN RIGHT. YOU SEE ME FLEXING THESE MUSCLES. 

Linda: OHHHH VINCE!!!

Vince: OOHHHH JOHN!

Linda: WHAT?

Vince: :vince2


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> How about a gif?


Thank you sir!


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Inb4 he shows us his goosebumps


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's just wrestling


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> I know I can't be the only one. Did anyone else tell their TV to fuck off when Cena looked at the camera and said "all in a days work".


I'm watching on my laptop, but yes. Yes I did.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

However much the crowd sucks, the show's twelve times worse. So, yeah.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Finally!!!!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The best part is that a steel cage match could've given Ziggler an incredibly cheap victory. He didn't even need to beat Cena. 

But alas, nope.

Ah well, let's hope a Rock concert will include Stone Cold/HBK/HHH/Taker/Goldberg/everyone some how.


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Taking a look at my crap for 3 damn hours is more enjoyable than watching this joke of a show.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

here comes austin... fanboys get ready to explode as hard as JR lol


----------



## Tiger4959879

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Why are people bitching. It's not Cena's fault that he is awesome and too good to be beaten


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I may feel better if Rock cracks jokes that are actually funny. And if Austin comes out, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

let me give you a preview of the Rock concert...just go watch any Adam Sandler song in concert..two lines of a song a joke..laughs and looks at the crowd..


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Time for this cheesy fucking shit fpalm


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO SUPER CENA IS ACTUALLY TRENDING


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> *Sex with Linda McMahon*
> 
> Vince: 90 million dollars bitch? Take that dick. TAKE IT. :vince3
> 
> Linda: Oh, oh, yes, oh, oh, oh
> 
> Vince: DAMN RIGHT. YOU SEE ME FLEXING THESE MUSCLES.
> 
> Linda: OHHHH VINCE!!!
> 
> Vince: OOHHHH JOHN!
> 
> Linda: WHAT?
> 
> Vince: :vince2


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Don't have to lie to us Rocky :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










cheer up guys


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah, Rocky Maivia was totally bad ass Rock, lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Borias said:


> Here, look at this picture and feel better about what we just watched.


I need trish tonight


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



jaybyrd18 said:


> It's just wrestling


Doesn't make it not shit.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If I was a wrestler, I would stiff Cena so bad. Just beat the shit out of him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please let Rock/Punk be phenomenal. Please. PLEASE. 

*PLEASE?!*


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I was worried that I won't get to watch raw if I got the post I applied to for my job, but now I hope I get it so I skip all this bullshit every week instead of watching it live.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Moon walking Baby Moses.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Backstreet boys? AUSTIN CONFIRMED!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Punter said:


> Time for this cheesy fucking shit fpalm


"overcome anything" you called it


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

glad dwayne confirms he was a ******


----------



## Stephen Reis

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock winked at Lillian. Haha


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> *Sex with Linda McMahon*
> 
> Vince: 90 million dollars bitch? Take that dick. TAKE IT. :vince3
> 
> Linda: Oh, oh, yes, oh, oh, oh
> 
> Vince: DAMN RIGHT. YOU SEE ME FLEXING THESE MUSCLES.
> 
> Linda: OHHHH VINCE!!!
> 
> Vince: OOHHHH JOHN!
> 
> Linda: WHAT?
> 
> Vince: :vince2



:lmao :lmao :lmao dead.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"If you put your mind to it, you can overcome anything!"

:cena :cena2


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

come on Rock..you know you can't overcome Super Cena..in beast mode


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Need an Austin chant.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Taking a look at my crap for 3 damn hours is more enjoyable than watching this joke of a show.


Link please?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










DAT DRAW


----------



## Itami

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Shield/Punk to ruin Rock concert. Please make it happen.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Was The Rock just giving a hint to the boys in the back? Pretty much saying own your gimmick.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

see the rock is heeeeere!!!!!!
but not to wrestle!!!!!!!!
but rather talk for the 3rd show straight!!!! 
buy buy buy more PPVS!!! 
good night (insert town here)!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO @ CM Punk fans folding their arms in the crowd.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL @ "escaped mental patient trying to audition for the Backstreet Boys." I can actually see that.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

CM Punk please. I'm falling asleep.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I like that look


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wish Punk had walked away... I'd trade away the magic of MitB just so I could have walked away then. The WWE is a joke. For ever hundred moments like that with Cena or Sheamus, they'll give us fans a bone with one MitB or Rock/Punk. Most everything else is just pure bullshit. I hate this addiction... god I hate this addiction.


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Well since Rock's baby left him


----------



## Prideisking

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Stephen Reis said:


> Rock winked at Lillian. Haha


I wonder if he actually hit that, i know i would


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Yeah Rock bout to get over big on Punk. These Rock concerts have been an abortion after the one he did for Austin though


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lawler, Cole, stop laughing. Seriously, stop with your fucking giggling. I want to punch you when I hear you giggle.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Didn't he parody Heartbreak Hotel last time?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Headliner said:


> *Sex with Linda McMahon*
> 
> Vince: 90 million dollars bitch? Take that dick. TAKE IT. :vince3
> 
> Linda: Oh, oh, yes, oh, oh, oh
> 
> Vince: DAMN RIGHT. YOU SEE ME FLEXING THESE MUSCLES.
> 
> Linda: OHHHH VINCE!!!
> 
> Vince: OOHHHH JOHN!
> 
> Linda: WHAT?
> 
> Vince: :vince2


:lmao


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh yes Rock...please make us feel better...then out comes the shield!


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oooh, repeating the Heartbreak Hotel song, creative.


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't wait for the wedding on thursday night.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Mclovin it said:


> OH FUCK OFF YOU FUCKING CUNT CENA. WHY CAN'T WWE ACTUALLY BOOK CENA TO LOSE? FUCKING JOKE JUST A COMPLETLE JOKE. CENA GOING TO WIN THE RUMBLE AND THEN GET HIT WITH 5 ROCK BOTTOMS AND BEAT THE ROCK TO BE WWE CHAMPION. AND THEN HOLD THE TITLE FOR 500 DAYS JUST BECAUSE HE NEEDS A PUSH SO FUCKING BADLY.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

When Rocks baby left him, she found a new place to dwell, right at the end of jabroni drive at Smackdown hotel..


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



scrilla said:


> glad dwayne confirms he was a ******


^^^ Internet tough guy


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is how we end the show? concert with the Rock?


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

really...dear god...


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No guitar?...fail.


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:heyman


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MESS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wave for the wiener joke?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought he was singing about Vickie there.

UH OH! Penis isn't PG!!!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PG Rock. PG.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Doesnt this guy have a fast and furious sequel to shoot or something?

Nah kidding It's great to see Rocky even if it's going to be the same stuff were used to...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't believe I used to think this asshole was funny.


----------



## UknowWho

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dear god Rock fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This isn't funny, guys.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

OMFG AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

There we go, Guitar time


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Heyman's floppy breasts. Ha.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dem Vocals :S


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PG Program, right?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

DIS DA MIC SKILLS GOAT 8*D


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can someone shut up the commentary?

The crowd couldn't give shits, by the way.

Funny, though.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock says Penis cena say Wheiner


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I thought Rock was a better singer than this :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The Rock should sing With My Baby Tonight.


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

why isn't he playing the guitar?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Meh, needs to step up a little.

He got THE GUITAR.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Meh


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Clique said:


> How about a gif?


Not even Trish dress could stop Cena :cena2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Because we all love penis jokes...


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock sucks tonight


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

god really... are we to this pathetic level?
and then people argue that Rock cuts as good if not better promos than Punk... fpalm


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Lmfao oh god Rock is great


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is...this is something else.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Worst segment of the night so far.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fucking shite


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is already terrible. Why? What did we do to deserve this?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Mister Hands said:


> This isn't funny, guys.


Maybe they gave us a horrible rest of the show to try and convince us it is.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

just like Dwayne hasn't seen his shrunken balls


----------



## The Tony

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Never was a fan of the Rock. WE WANT AUSTIN.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

People really find that song entertaining?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This shit is hilarious, fuck you guys.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

He singing bout a man's penis...I got class at 8:30am B, no time for this shit but ima wait it out


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Wow Jim Ross is gone?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Can't wait for forced laughter at the announce table.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm surprised the WWE has finally learned what Anniversary means.


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BKsaaki said:


> ^^^ Internet tough guy


:lol, gotten to.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please turn The King's mic off. save_us.soundtech fpalm


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ladies go to Wrestling shows?


----------



## virus21

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


Dat Ass!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

somebody give this guy some new material


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm so glad we don't have the Rock back full time...


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

When did it become cool to hate The Rock again?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Pie?

oh nevermind


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I hope WWE is proud they disappointed all their fans with a lame "20th anniversary" show.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I would've like it better if Rock's voice wasn't cracking.


----------



## timfly

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Family show. Sigh.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



God Movement said:


> This shit is hilarious, fuck you guys.


This.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



checkcola said:


> People really find that song entertaining?


Sadly:



God Movement said:


> This shit is hilarious, fuck you guys.


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ah well. At least I can go back and watch Sacramento


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Tony316 said:


> Never was a fan of the Rock. WE WANT AUSTIN.


good call brother tony.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Smile!? what the fuck rocky


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Come on Rock... actually build the feud now..


----------



## DA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Get back to the feud for fuck sake


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I wonder if the Rock fanboys are going to claim that the Rock is holding back.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Please, for the love of god, keep posting pics of Trish Stratus. I need to stay entertained.

"Her smile." Oh, Rock, you fucking casanova you.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

We want Lesnar.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this is worse than the DB Kane yes yes yes no no no shit....
hes just out there talking... about nothing... start booing crowd... please for me....


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'll repeat it... best part of the show was Big Show/ADR/Vince


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I kind of wish the commentating table would burst into flames right about now.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Family show, but Paul Heyman is so fat he can't see his penis. I see. Don't you all remember this shit during the "Attitude Era". He did this shit all the time.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

MY FAVORITE CURVE ON A WOMAN IS HER SMILE : 

geek


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Its a family show, but he said Penis earlier in his song.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> This.


Agreed


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

where is austin, seriously?


----------



## Ether

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

*Glass Shatters*


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lmaooo these trish pictures are taking over


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is he just winging this shit?


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Oh no. Dat bullying coming up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Punk should just GTS Dwayne and end this fucking abortion of a show.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Eddie killed himself to get away from Vickie


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Here comes how WWE feels about women....


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


:kobe4


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Damn. Rock just made all the girl's panties wet


----------



## Innocent Bystander

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


I found the name of the Pic's URL to be funny.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Would do anything for some glass shattering right now.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

If you wear an open back dress, aren't you supposed to not wear a bra?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


----------



## Redwood

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Fans clearly want Austin more than Rock, tbh.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

great job not building up his match here. hope Punk comes down and cracks the guitar over his skull.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The guy's job is to entertain, and he appears to be doing it because the crowd are enjoying it stop being a bunch of marks.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Godfather- said:


> Please, for the love of god, keep posting pics of Trish Stratus. I need to stay entertained.
> 
> "Her smile." Oh, Rock, you fucking casanova you.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Rock is trying to make Wrestlecrap


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is painful, to be completely honest.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Uhh...wut is going on?!?


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELECTRIFYING


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Maybe they gave us a horrible rest of the show to try and convince us it is.


Well, they got the first part down. That's slightly more success than I'm used to from them.


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Sorry, but something must be wrong with me since I find Vickie pretty hot.


----------



## stereo73

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How do we go from last week's fantastic promo to this? Seriously?

Rock Concerts don't work when he's a face.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


Best part of Raw so far. Keep em coming.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Guys & gals this is really bad. I stayed up until 4am for this...


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The hell is this? Did Rock forget about his feud with Punk?


----------



## Striker

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I might as well go watch Journey 2.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dafuq' is this?!


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Work it rock....fuck these toddlers hating on you...they're just jealous you helped revolutionize wrestling...while they have to stare at cena


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Ok this is fucking terrible. What the hell?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Might aswell join the Trish train


Spoiler


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol


----------



## Slam_It

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Clapton FTW


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

:lol


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

this is officially the worst annaversary show ever.. wwe creative team kill yourselfs.
he had to be up all night writing this


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LMAO

Ok, that was funny.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

That's fucked up. :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

How dare you bastardize one of the GOAT songs, Dwayne. This is too far.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

LOL! Rock made me laugh at a Vickie Guerrero segment. Fuck him for that. Or maybe thank him...I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Be A Star, Rock.


I don't care, I like Vickie.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"Perhaps I should change tonights main event to Roe vs Wade...because this is an abortion." - William Regal


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The "biotch" part make me chuckle.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Is it just me or was last week so much better than the 20th anniversary. I preferred the Cena/Ziggler match last week and the Cm Punk/Rock exchange was gold. I love The Rock but have never been a fan of Rock Concert.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Biggest pop of the night right there lol.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

"No, Biatch" :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

What happened to all the BA* stuff?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Cole and King's forced laughter is the worst...the absolute worst

Ok I'm laughing :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



stereo73 said:


> How do we go from last week's fantastic promo to this? Seriously?
> 
> *Rock Concerts don't work when he's a face.*


I agree with this. His face concerts are kinda dull.


----------



## martix_agent

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BURN!!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

No biatch. :lmao


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*










Trish Stratus thread now.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

This is great!


----------



## Shifte

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm enjoying it, myself. But then I don't take wrestling too seriously.

*shrug*


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm going to have nightmares about King/Cole's forced cackles.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

lol at Vickie actually coming out

This is so randomly hilarious.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

It's amazing what you can get away with when you're over. I'm sorry but you've got to be fucking kidding me. This is terrible. This big, hulking beast comes on a WRESTLING program has a big match against another wrestler... and Vince thinks the best way to build anticipation for said match is for The Rock to act like a child and sing silly songs.

It's not about selling a wrestling program anymore. It's about making marks laugh for some reason.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Dat female empowerment.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

You guys are acting like Rock BOOKED this show or something, Vince wanted a Rock concert hence there's a Rock concert.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

PG-13!!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## Bolanboy

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

for the love of god mute commentary


----------



## TAR

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

B A Star.


And Cole & King please shut the fuck up.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

not gonna lie dwayne has a good singing voice. should've gone into a different line of work because he sucks at wrestling.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I just don't find this funny at all. Rather upset this is how they're ending the show.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I CAN'T WAIT FOR ROCK VS. PUNK!


----------



## really really

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

way to advance the fued..bravooooooo


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Oh my god Rock just destroyed Vickie LOOOOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> Might aswell join the Trish train
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:kobe4


----------



## Dubbletrousers

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Okay this Vickie song is actually funny.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



PhilThePain said:


> What happened to all the BA* stuff?


It doesn't apply to faces.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I can't stop laughing at this my god


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


>


daaaaaamn


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

BEE-OTCH!

Eddie is somewhere laughing.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

I'm sorry, but what was this RAW about again?

Trish's ass, right?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

who finds this clever and why do they exist


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## CGS

Im liking the Trish movement this thread is taking


----------



## Omega_VIK

Is Vickie going to laugh? Send the man.


----------



## Amber B

That is so mean. :lmao
Wow.


----------



## checkcola

This is a big title match, 10 years since you held the WWE Title, right, Rock? No biggie? K


----------



## NoyK




----------



## The Brown Horatio

turn off lawler and cole's mic's for flip sake dont need to hear their laughter


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Guerrero name being tarnished.

:jpl


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Wow someone can go over Vickie Guerro how can this be


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

"Because, BEYOTCH..." OK. That was awesome. Rock just ether'd Vickie.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Omg hahahahhahaha


----------



## DA

God Bless Trish Stratus. GOAT thread


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That Vickie song was awesome! Rock RAWKIN' it out tonight with awesomeness.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

Keeping the Trish train going:


Spoiler


----------



## JAROTO

What about the feud with CM Punk?


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



really really said:


> way to advance the fued..bravooooooo


I know. This pathetic.


----------



## Callisto

I'M DYING OF LAUGHTER AT ALL OF THE TRISH PICTURES :lmao.


----------



## El Barto

Ok that part was funny


----------



## GOON

That song was tremendous.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


thank god I can still see


----------



## Mainboy

The Rock has secretly slept with Vickie.


----------



## Rock316AE

:lmao Incredible.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

The rocks crack is so old and cheesy.

Tonight we've had;
Unfunny cheesy rock crack
Super cena returning to be unbeatable
The best divas leaves the company
Big show going to be in yet another title match
No surprises in people on the show
And the shield gets buried off ryback and co.

Could this be any worse?


----------



## Three Dog

so the rock only comes back to say dick and bitch? because hes the only guy vince allows to do it? ugh there is no asskicking here


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



LadyCroft said:


>


I love you


----------



## cavs25

I DONT WANNA HEAR MICHAEL COLE AND LAWLER SNARKING AND LAUGHING


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

AND NOW THE FEUD CONTINUES!


----------



## dan the marino

That Heyman song was horrendous.

The Vickie got a chuckle out of me. I was never a big fan of his concerts though. 

Looks like he's about to get on to Punk now though.


----------



## Duberry

Ok now that was good


----------



## scrilla

Punk to save this fucking trainwreck


----------



## H

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



That's irrelevant said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## AliiV

Stone Cold please?

No?


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk getting DAT POP


----------



## Godfather-

KEEP THE TRISH PIX COMING.


----------



## un_pretti_er

GEt some stacy keibler in here


----------



## NikkiSixx

"Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion FUCK IT... TRISH APPRECIATION NIGHT"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge

LuN™ said:


>


:yum:


----------



## JAROTO

What a disppointing show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I have seriously never found any of the Rock "concerts" funny.


----------



## NoyK




----------



## Innocent Bystander

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Cookie Monster said:


>


GOAT. 

On topic I am really glad The Rock made a successful transition to Hollywood. He chose a career that less detrimental to his body and left when it was hot. I can always respect that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

HERE WE GO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Lawler, Cole, if you giggle one more fucking time I will hunt your down and rip out your voice boxes.


----------



## SovereignVA

That Vickie song was probably the closest thing we got to classic Rock since he's been back.


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*


----------



## Kingjames6

Just tuned in. Loved The Rock's rendition of 'wonderful tongiht'  haha


----------



## James1o1o

LESNAR.

EDIT: Maybe not. Hate those delays when you think something is going to happen.

Save us Punk.


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know

Trish Stratus looks like Ultimate Warrior and you people are dweebs.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Wow... the rock is pathetic... and so are the marks defending him...

This shit was funny 15 years ago but not anymore...

Pathetic.


----------



## why

Rock is the man


----------



## DaftFox

Rock plays the D chord in a strange manner.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

Punk should sit indian style and yawn.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

This is the part where Punk shoots on The Rock and exposes him for being a hack... and then The Rock counters with a random insult. Crowd chants Rocky. End show.

#thisisterrible


----------



## Nabz™

man can SOMETHING INTERESTING HAPPEN


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## nba2k10

omg austin please


----------



## JBLoser

This thread took a turn for the best when Trish pics started being posted


----------



## KatKayson

Trish saved the show..some how..


----------



## Amber B

I wish Natural Born Killers would start playing. That guitar is just asking for it.


----------



## scrilla

should've given him his theme music.


----------



## kakashi101

At least Cena looked like he'd be a credible threat to Rock considering he's pumped, Rock could break CM Punk's scrawny ass in half.


----------



## Prideisking

Naomi,Eve most of the divas now looks better than Trish


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

So..Austin isn't coming out? sad facez.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

LuN™ said:


>


So sexy


----------



## CGS




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> the Trish train ]


:jesse


----------



## JAROTO

Trish is so amazing.


----------



## Redwood

"Best in the World." "Show 'em." Rock with lame jokes, again...


----------



## Godfather-




----------



## NoyK

Twikie Tits.


----------



## Bushmaster




----------



## Man of Tomorrow

TWINKIE TITS :lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Twinkly tits


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Rock had man boob surgery, just saying.


----------



## TripleG

Jesus Christ, did Rock just get Twinkie Tits over?


----------



## Buckley

Tits is not PG


----------



## checkcola

This crowd can't chant it correctly


----------



## Stephen Reis

#TwinkieTits


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

LOL, twinkie tits. I swear, nobody is touching Rock's delivery. Not a single person.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Punk/Heyman no selling Dwayne's jokes.


----------



## nba2k10

Man Austin i'm so dissapointed you


----------



## Glass Shatters

Rock's cool and all, but the same bullshit every week is getting tiresome. Seriously, shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

My nose started bleeding alot after seeing that trish pic of her up close in the water


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


>


good god


----------



## SovereignVA

No theme? That plus his pop is the best part of his entrance.


----------



## PhilThePain

Whoaaa that was one of the 7 Dirty Words that made its way onto PG Raw


----------



## Callisto




----------



## ColtofPersonality




----------



## TJC93

kakashi101 said:


> At least Cena looked like he'd be a credible threat to Rock considering he's pumped, Rock could break CM Punk's scrawny ass in half.


People like Punk beat the shit out of people like Rock every day


----------



## scrilla

CM Punk is indeed God.


----------



## Evilerk

took him a week for THAT come back..my my..how the mighty have fallen


----------



## DA




----------



## DaftFox

Be right back, boner alert.


----------



## Emotion Blur




----------



## NoyK

LC, what have we started. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

The WWE logo on the belt looks crooked. 

Somebody been messing with the spinning mechanism, huh?


----------



## Godfather-




----------



## TAR

No taker, austin & no lesnar?


----------



## Lok

That's it?


----------



## PacoAwesome

Here we go!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave




----------



## Amber B

CAT FIIIIGGHTTT


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## H

They're actually brawling before the match. This is how it should be.


----------



## cindel25

Whoa! Ok then.


----------



## SpeedStick

Damn CM Punk using all his power here


----------



## Striker

Trish doesn't look good from the front tbh.

Probably because I find implants to be a pretty big turn off.


----------



## JAROTO

Finally some action!


----------



## kakashi101

Oh god what a load of shit, I could probably kick Punk's ass in real life.


----------



## Tim Legend

It took you a week to come up with "you ain't god"...

Please send Dwayne back to Hollywood and bring the Rock back please...


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Shit just got real. I'm loving this feud. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Godfather- said:


>


:ass


----------



## Ziggler Mark

wow, after all the "AUSTIN WILL BE ON THE EPISODE" shit, we get nothing....either he scumbagged again, or Vince really told him they didnt need him. Either way, fuck this shit.


----------



## jonoaries

No theme = no pop....good idea Vince


----------



## Prideisking

Most exciting thing on raw today


----------



## VRsick

O please, rock could break punk in half.


----------



## bob311

TNA BRAWL!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd

CAT FIGGHHHT


----------



## Three Dog

rock was awful tonight. not marking out. stating the so called word of the day on raw: facts


----------



## Redwood

:lmao at Booker T.


----------



## Nabz™

MAN THESE TRISH PICS ARE ACTUALLY KILLING ME LMAO


----------



## NoyK

They're getting physical! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

Holy shit


----------



## CamillePunk

They just wanna hug each other so BADLY.

LET THEM BE TOGETHER DAMN IT.


----------



## GonGetGot

lol i love that 2 weak refs can hold back cm punk and the rock


----------



## Borias

Was that Arn Anderson?


----------



## virus21

TehJerichoFan said:


>


The Mickie/Trish fued! How I miss you


----------



## TripleG

Nice little brawl to end the show!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That was good. I fucking love a good brawl.


----------



## Epididymis

WAS THAT JAMIE NOBLE LOLLOLOLOL :LMAO :LMAO :LMAO


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Finlay? when did he come back


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

ROCK/PUNK!!!!!!

FUCK. THE. WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

They gave us Finlay instead of Austin.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## Mister Hands

Hey, Arn and Finlay! I finally got my nostalgia pop going.


----------



## Lok

/sigh


----------



## Glass Shatters

WHAT A SHIT SHOW. FUCKING GARBAGE.


----------



## Honey Bucket

FINLAY


----------



## TJC93

So Rock gets to end the show last week with a Rock Bottom, this week Punk gets a cat fight


----------



## DFUSCMAN

FINLAY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla

decent pull apart


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well at least they brawled at the end. Too little too late though. And:


----------



## Duke Silver

Good way to end the show. 

FINLAY~!


----------



## dan the marino

Oh wow, two guys starting a brawl. You know, to signify they hate each other. Almost like it adds to the tension and drama or something. Gee.


----------



## almostfamous

What an ending!


----------



## un_pretti_er

That was a train wreck, and I normally am very lenient on these shows. But that, my god..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A pull apart brawl? After all of that shit? This company blows.


----------



## Buckley

Awful.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Jamie Noble and Finlay sighting! :markout


----------



## wwffans123

fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Australian

holy fuck theres finlay haha


----------



## wkdsoul

Finally... they shoulda let Cena and Rock run at it as well... fuckers.


----------



## Black_Power

Is it bad that seeing Finley was a highlight for me?


----------



## CGS

Finlay sighting


----------



## cindel25

I see Finley and Arn... Lol


----------



## KatKayson

dat just bring it line. Anyway back to Trish.


----------



## Andre

Skyfall said:


> Rock had man boob surgery, just saying.


This is an excellent point. Punk would have probably been fired for gyno references though.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Sigh* I knew it. I knew they wouldn't show Austin.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Well that sucked.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Why didn't Cena/Rock brawl like that? It would have made the feud 10x better...


----------



## Nabz™

HOLY SHIT WAT THE FUK THAT WAS IT!?


----------



## arcslnga

Did Punk look like he got the upper hand in a brawl man to man???


hmmm....


----------



## Bartman

Csn honestly say that was on the level of the Xmas Eve and New Years Eve shows, drained alot of my excitement for the Rumble tonight.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

You wanna know the sad thing? The Rock in 2013 has become so cliche and corny that had his character encountered The Rock in 1999, The old Rock would have tore his ass apart for being a lame fuck.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*

so what did The Rock say/What did punk say just before they started brawling? stream cut off


----------



## James1o1o

After such a promising start, such a shit end to the show. Only thing that saved that ending was Punk brawling.


----------



## Redwood

20 years of memories presented as just an average Raw. Fuck it.


----------



## CamillePunk

Really weak brawl. All they did was hug, slap, and tickle. Great foreplay but a weak brawl.


----------



## Kabraxal

Well... that was at least something to build any kind of heat. But most of that show was... well, the reason the WWE would be out of business if there was a WCW around to stomp its ass with actually quality content for a couple of years.


----------



## Arya Dark

TehJerichoFan said:


>


*GOAT moment and LOL at how WWE edited the V lick out of the match on the DVD :lmao*


----------



## JAROTO

So boring show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

When did Finlay get rehired?


----------



## Omega_VIK

The Trish pics were the best part of Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot

People need to stop blaming Austin for not showing up. He wasn't the only one. Taker, HHH, HBK were not there either and yet are not yelling at them.


----------



## Dragonballfan

What the hell was that. Looked like a catfight at a school instead of a brawl


----------



## Kingjames6

FINLAY!!! did i miss something earlier?


----------



## Joseph92

Well that was a rather boring 20th anniversary show.


----------



## NoyK

*GOAT TRISH POST, I'M ABOVE ALL OF YOU.
*


----------



## SinJackal

took 3 refs to hold back The Rock

1 to hold back CM Punk :lol


----------



## Innocent Bystander

When the first fifteen minutes and the last fifteen minutes are the best part of your 20th Anniversary show. You know you have problems.


----------



## really really

well im not going to say i'm done watching i'd be lying, but i'm definately going back to DVR'n this


----------



## Mister Excitement

Finlay, Arn Anderson, IRS, Booker T, Jamie Noble...So much nostalgia! What a historic Raw!


----------



## Headliner

Rock's going to get booed at the Royal Rumble. I can just see it happening....


----------



## A$AP

*LOL WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH*


----------



## Epididymis

Jamie Noble and Finlay :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

Thread is now about Classic Divas.


----------



## kieranwwe

I effectivley could of watched the Orton/Barrett match for the clean win and the last 3 minutes of the show and i would of been satisfied -.-


----------



## kakashi101

I really hope Rock legitamately hurts Punk in their match, I honestly cna't stnad this overrated prick


----------



## checkcola

Jim Ross promised me something really special from Rock. All he did was bully Vicki and call out CM Punk.


----------



## Stephen Reis

Show Grade: D+
Trish Grade: A+++


----------



## Shazayum

That was fucking terrible, and Rock was terrible too like expected. Terrible show all around.


----------



## Bushmaster

What a seriously lackluster Raw. Best parts were me seeing them Tomb Raider commercials for the first time, Trish pics and that early Punk promo. Can you imagine the 30th anniversary of Raw with guys like Hornswoggle,Santino and Brodus Clay returning.


----------



## God Movement

Good ending to the show.


----------



## Gandhi

The way Punk attacked Rock was great.Finally they have Punk look like the badass fearless heel he truly is meant to be like! No more chicken shit Miz like bitchy coward Punk! Awesome ending.


----------



## DA

Emotion Blur said:


>


AREOLA SIGHTING 8*D


----------



## Wrestling02370

I agree, lackluster show. heres my review

http://www.examiner.com/article/wwe-raw-results-for-january-14th


----------



## virus21

LuN™ said:


> *GOAT TRISH POST, I'M ABOVE ALL OF YOU.
> *


I'll be in my bunk


----------



## Redwood

So who's buying the Raw 20th Anniversary 3 disc DVD?


----------



## RydimRyder

RAW fucking sucked tonight.. ending was the best part


----------



## Striker

kakashi101 said:


> Oh god what a load of shit, I could probably kick Punk's ass in real life.


You probably pass out walking up stairs. I doubt you could beat Punk.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Cookie puss and twinkie tits...

Wow Rock has lost it...


----------



## TripleG

Raw 20th Anniversary...wasn't completely awful. 

Just...meh. It didn't feel like the heels gained any momentum or anything and it was just about putting smiles on. Only heels I recall coming out on top were Punk and Barrett. 

The Cena/Ziggler match was fucking hilarious. Super Cena in full force man. I mean the guy took a Top Rope Fucking DDT and I still knew he was going to win. HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN?!?!

Liked the ending though. Rock was funny, and it was nice to see Punk & Rock brawl at the end.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Raw with pics/gifs/quotes and LYRICS here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-monday-night-raw-1142013-review.html

The show was fun overall.

Some shots from the show:

































Lyrics to Song 1 (Song 2 in the blog):
Well, the Rock knows all the diva’s. But one thing she’s the best. The one who wears the ugly suit and wears big floppy breasts. His name is Paul Heyman. His name is Paul Heyman. He’s so ugly, make you cry. When you’re running down the people, the rock knows your secret fears. Your fat covers up your little penis which you haven't seen in years. He hasn’t seen it. Nope, he hasn’t seeing it, not in years. He hasn’t seen it, cmon everybody, in years.”


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

You know I used to rank Trish pretty high on the all time divas list but this thread almost has me convinced she's #1. Some of these pics are fuckin ridiculous. She was bad as fuck.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

SHIT! WWE IS SHIT! WE GONNA GET REMATCHES AT MANIA AND EVERYTHING SUCKS!! WHERE IS AUSTIN AUSTIN!!! OR TAKER OR LESNAR!!! THIS SUCKS SO BAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Show was bland, but Cena killed it for me. Dude needs to be fired. I liked the Bryan/Kane/Shelby segment, the Mick Foley segments, and the Rock segments except for his songs. Everything else can fuck off into oblivion.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I know some people get a bit sick of the constant negativity and all the 'I hate WWE' shit, and I for one get a bit cheesed off myself, but seriously...

This week was fucking *S-H-I-T*. Awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger

ok, rock was funny but it did nothing on selling the feud for me.


----------



## The Absolute

Here's hoping the next 20 years aren't completely shit. But judging from tonight, it probably will be.


----------



## jaymo123

It seems like the last Rock/Punk segment was cut short, anybody else think the same thing? It just seemed odd and it looked like both Punk and Rock just said f it and brawl.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

What an abortion of a show.

Punk and Rock are the stars of the show once again but in a smaller scale than last week. 

John Cena has officially, to me, become fucking unbearable of a cunt. There is no defense for that shit tonight. Ziggler is buried. Accept it, Ziggler marks. Inside a cage of all places and he still couldn't beat Cena. Fucking unreal. Fuck John Cena.

Miz TV was bad. Way to waste a Ric Flair appearance to advance Miz/Cesaro, which probably won't even make it past the Rumble anyways. Anything else was filler, boring, bad, short, or unmemorable.

Except the Team Hell No segment, that was fucking hilarious.

Shit filled show with a few rare diamonds inside.


----------



## A$AP

seriously though. what the fuck was that?


----------



## SP103

IRS comes out and is all like "Aw hell I don't have time for this I'm still working on this fiscal cliff shit".


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Trish wanted to be remembered for her wrestling ability

She failed

(well partially)


----------



## scrilla

overall pretty nothing show. glad they went with some sort of action rather than giving us another promo-off like they repeatedly did with Cena.

Miz completely ruined what could've been a great segment with his horrible antics. concert was ok, better than the last one he did.

shame we lost Eve tonight because she was the STAR of the show. also this Trish Stratus thing has gone off the rails.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The current writers are so bad they ruined The Rock's promos.


----------



## Brown Hippy

The Rock segment and Trish pics (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)

Everything else (N)


----------



## genocide_cutter

Anything noteworthy happen on raw tonight?


----------



## SinJackal

This Raw was actually pretty decent. They fleshed out about half a dozen storylines instead of just one or two for a change, utilized more characters, and more than two people got mic time for once.

If you didn't like this Raw, you probably won't like many Raws since this one was probably the best overall Raw in months. It only had a couple of real down points.

Any time Raw is more than one or two segments then all filler shit, is a good change.


----------



## Amber B

Blonde Trish does nothing for me.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Best part was the intro.


----------



## Mister Hands

Fun fact #1: if you refuse to acknowledge that tonight's Raw ever happened, it really doesn't make any difference to any of the maybe 1.5 ongoing storylines in WWE because _nothing happened_.

Fun fact #2: Trish is pretty hot, then.


----------



## DJ2334

Good ending to the show, but wtf...where was stone cold, undertaker, triple H, and Shawn michaels? Wtf WWE...


----------



## GOON

Mysteriobiceps said:


> SHIT! WWE IS SHIT! WE GONNA GET REMATCHES AT MANIA AND EVERYTHING SUCKS!! WHERE IS AUSTIN AUSTIN!!! OR TAKER OR LESNAR!!! THIS SUCKS SO BAD!!!!!!!!


Close registration please, Headliner.

Very good show tonight.


----------



## kakashi101




----------



## SJP

New here 

Where the fuck was Austin!

And why did Cena Win??

No wonder fans today struggle to understand the bullshit they are force-fed through their mouths.


----------



## Nostalgia

Terribly underwhelming show. Should of been so much more.


----------



## KatKayson

SinJackal said:


> This Raw was actually pretty decent. They fleshed out about half a dozen storylines instead of just one or two for a change, utilized more characters, and more than two people got mic time for once.
> 
> If you didn't like this Raw, you probably won't like many Raws since this one was probably the best overall Raw in months. It only had a couple of real down points.


Not sure if trolling or...?


----------



## TJTheGr81

I actually enjoyed that segment. Marked for all the wrestlers trying to hold them back.

This was the GOAT thread though. Thanks for all dat Trish.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## Jimmay

Mister Excitement said:


> Finlay, Arn Anderson, IRS, Booker T, Jamie Noble...So much nostalgia! What a historic Raw!


----------



## BKsaaki

Trish looks weird now.Is it the age,implants or the hair colour?


----------



## kobra860

I'm loving the Trish photos. Favorite Diva of all time.


----------



## virus21

Folks, to repeat a point that I made earlier: Can we stop calling this era the PG Era and start calling it the Nihilism Era?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

This was horrible. Entire show sucked, especially the crowd.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Honey Bucket

SinJackal said:


> This Raw was actually pretty decent. They fleshed out about half a dozen storylines instead of just one or two for a change, utilized more characters, and more than two people got mic time for once.
> 
> If you didn't like this Raw, you probably won't like many Raws since this one was probably the best overall Raw in months. It only had a couple of real down points.
> 
> Any time Raw is more than one or two segments then all filler shit, is a good change.


Did you seriously just watch the same shit I did?


----------



## Cookie Monster

What happened to Brunette Trish's face?


----------



## imonaplain

Mysteriobiceps said:


> SHIT! WWE IS SHIT! WE GONNA GET REMATCHES AT MANIA AND EVERYTHING SUCKS!! WHERE IS AUSTIN AUSTIN!!! OR TAKER OR LESNAR!!! THIS SUCKS SO BAD!!!!!!!!


Yeah, we want AUSTIN AUSTIN DAMMIT!


----------



## zkorejo

And I thought Genesis was not a good show. It was way better than this piece of shit. What a celebration for 20th anniversary.. extra shitty.

If they had no plans why didnt they give Rock concert more time?.. A few more songs would have been nice, Rock didnt even get into the zone. What was supposed to be the best part of the show, It started and it just ended.

WTF... who writes this crap? Just die WWE!


----------



## Arcade

Who marked out when they saw Jaime Noble and Finlay?

Entertaining show. Much better than last week's show.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Team Hell no steals the show.


----------



## 189558

Seemed like a pretty average Raw to me. While I did get a chuckle out of Cena's promo. Hell No/Shelby/Rhodes Scholars & Rock/Foley segment were probably the highlight of the show. Didn't really feel like an anniversary show to me. Especially compared to the 15th Anniversary or even the 1,000th episode. Okay, Raw, nonetheless, but nothing really worth noting.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Amber B said:


> Blonde Trish does nothing for me.


Blonde or Brunette I'll take either.


----------



## Brown Hippy

Monitoring thread for Trish pics...continue.


----------



## Peapod

That was terrible. Honestly no Taker or Austin?


----------



## scrilla

fuck Trish. pay tribute to EVE


----------



## wwffans123

Actions,this is what we need.Awesome ending.WOW


----------



## checkcola

Orton jobbing was good.

CM Punk cut a good promo after beating the dancing fat guy.

ADR/Big Show/Vince did the best work of the night, imo.

Cena did what he does best. 

The Shield needs to cut an in-ring promo.

Rock is mailing it in.


----------



## SJP

Oh and no Undertaker on 20th Anniversary of RAW, don't get me started on that...


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Since I heard they were asking the legends to stay home I wasn't expecting much. However there is no excuse for that Cena/Ziggler match,I feel bad for Ziggler. Wish Rock/Punk got more time.

Also I want a gif of team Hell No and Dr Shelby screaming yes.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Brunette Trish Stratus > Blonde Trish Stratus.


----------



## A$AP

>


Lord have mercy.


----------



## scrilla

all of you geeks crying about Taker and Austin as if they were promised or something. seriously last time i'm saying this shit: IT'S NOT THE WWE'S FAULT YOU FANTASY BOOKED SOME SHIT THEY NEVER ADVERTISED


----------



## Kabraxal

virus21 said:


> Folks, to repeat a point that I made earlier: Can we stop calling this era the PG Era and start calling it the Nihilism Era?


I'm calling it the SHIT era... cause that's exactly what it is. Pure dribbling shit. Even the New Generation had much more going for it...


----------



## SPCDRI

I can't believe that was a hyped 20th Anniversary with this Rock Concert shit and all the hooplah. That wasn't even a good 3 hour RAW. That was a 2/5 at best RAW. The best segments were backstage comedy. The matches stunk and so did the Rock Concert.


----------



## H

Okay, the show was honestly not too bad, bar the Cena/Ziggler FINISH. Cena can win, but at least let Dolph kick out of one or more finishers. Rock's concert was stupid, but I'm glad they actually had contact before the match. Adds to the feud intensity.

WWE would have been better off not even acknowledging the 20th anniversary. It made people expect all of these people to show up, and when they didn't, it's the worst show of all time. 

Y'all calm down and quit calling it awful. If you had been watching at all during the last year, you'd know that tonight wasn't awful.


----------



## Blueforce7

To hell with Trish and Eve.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

I'd give it a solid B. I was irritated with Cena being Superman again, but once again, the last segment between Punk and Rock saved it for me. If I had seen Austin, it would've been an A.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn that brawl was exactly the fuel this feud needed, next week should be a great close up to this build.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Pretty underwhelming, but decent show. Barrett winning was epic, loved seeing that. No crowd reaction for Bryan which was slightly strange... The shield need more screen time, seeing Flair was the best part of tonight but Miz TV bullshit is so awkward... Rock was predictable as ever! Overall, decent


----------



## Headliner

Cookie Monster said:


> What happened to Brunette Trish's face?


Aging.

She should of married a black man so that he could of piped her down with youth. Black don't crack.


----------



## NoyK

*Just quoting the highlight of the show.



LadyCroft said:











Click to expand...

*


LuN™ said:


>





Cookie Monster said:


>





Godfather- said:


> Trish Stratus thread now.





LadyCroft said:


>





SPCDRI said:


> I'm sorry, but what was this RAW about again?
> 
> Trish's ass, right?





Cookie Monster said:


>





LuN™ said:


>





LuN™ said:


>





Cookie Monster said:


>





Chain Gang Soldier said:


>





Soupman Prime said:


>





ColtofPersonality said:


>





Emotion Blur said:


>





LuN™ said:


> LC, what have we started. :lmao





The Brown Horatio said:


>





KuritaDavion said:


> Well at least they brawled at the end. Too little too late though. And:





LuN™ said:


> *GOAT TRISH POST, I'M ABOVE ALL OF YOU.
> *


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## Buckley

scrilla said:


> all of you geeks crying about Taker and Austin as if they were promised or something. seriously last time i'm saying this shit: IT'S NOT THE WWE'S FAULT YOU FANTASY BOOKED SOME SHIT THEY NEVER ADVERTISED


WWE called up a bunch of legends/alumni last week, and then over the weekend scraped the entire show and cutting the legends/alumni.

So yea, it is their fault this time.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

In other news Zack Ryder just hit 1m followers on twitter.


----------



## The Absolute

Blueforce7 said:


> To hell with Trish and Eve.


FUCK YES!!! Layla = my future ex-wife!!


----------



## virus21

Kabraxal said:


> I'm calling it the SHIT era... cause that's exactly what it is. Pure dribbling shit. Even the New Generation had much more going for it...


Nihilism sounds more insulting.



Blueforce7 said:


> To hell with Trish and Eve.


Might as well be a bullseye


----------



## Marv95

Nice action at the end(when did Finlay get rehired?), this shoulda been the Cena/Rock feud.

Lol at the comments after Cena's win.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Headliner said:


> Aging.
> 
> She should of married a black man so that he could of piped her down with youth. Black don't crack.


I suppose she didn't want that wheelchair.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Bartman said:


> Csn honestly say that was on the level of the Xmas Eve and New Years Eve shows, drained alot of my excitement for the Rumble tonight.


I won't. To me, it was nowhere near as bad as "FOR SANTAAAAAAAA!" Or Mae Young giving birth to Hornswoggle, or Cena being the hypocrite bully.


----------



## Redwood

scrilla said:


> fuck Trish. pay tribute to EVE


Triple H is watching...


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: Official 20th Anniversary of Raw Discussion Thread 1/14/13*



KuritaDavion said:


>


where is this pic from?

RIDICULOUS


----------



## dan the marino

It's incredible how much more entertaining and well-done the 1000th Anniversary was. 

No Taker/Austin/anyone else aside from Flair trying to pay his exes by hanging out with Miz who they keep forcing to be horrible and Rock who was hit-miss. Everything else didn't matter. The guy with the fifth longest WWE championship reign wrestled Brodus Clay halfway through, Cena mucked it up and repeated last week's match in a cage, nothing else really happened. It wasn't the worst episode of RAW but definitely one of the most underwhelming considering what it was and what it could have been.


----------



## scrilla

Buckley said:


> WWE called up a bunch of legends/alumni last week, and then over the weekend scraped the entire show and cutting the legends/alumni.
> 
> So yea, it is their fault this time.


show me where WWE advertised a bunch of legends. not some shit you read on wrestlezone.com


----------



## GOON

Raw was great tonight. Barrett/Orton was fine, as was Eve/Katelyn. Ziggler/Cena was p. damn good as well but you all are just going to ignore the great match that took place because DOLPH didn't go over the man who is going to main event Wrestlemania against The Rock? You don't understand the business if you're mad at Dolph losing.

The Team Hell No segment was fantastic, as was the final seven minutes or so of the Rock Concert. 

If you hated this show, stop watching Pro Graps.

People are going to hate this show because Dolph didn't win and Austin didn't stun anyone. Amazing.


----------



## Clique

scrilla said:


> all of you geeks crying about Taker and Austin as if they were promised or something. seriously last time i'm saying this shit: IT'S NOT THE WWE'S FAULT YOU FANTASY BOOKED SOME SHIT THEY NEVER ADVERTISED


But it's WWE fault for still putting on a terrible show even if they didn't have the nostalgic appearances. No excusing that. I'm not sure what they accomplished tonight in the build to Royal Rumble.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

I was hoping at least a mini-Evolution reunion. Triple H...Orton..Maybe Batista coming down. Then Cesaro could have come out to shit on Flair and get beat up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Austin's absence ruined everything. God dammit that show fucking sucked.


----------



## Stad

Pretty terrible show. Rock was awful tonight. Wish the brawl would have been better at the end but at least Punk isn't a chicken shit heel anymore.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Kabraxal said:


> I'm calling it the SHIT era... cause that's exactly what it is. Pure dribbling shit. Even the New Generation had much more going for it...


The Shit era... perfect


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## NoyK

On-Topic though, Rock's 'concert' was pretty edgy, liked it. Also liked the fact that Rock/Punk are getting physical before their match, unlike Cena/Rock who didn't touch each other for a whole year.


----------



## Andre

Fuck any potential deep analysis of the show that many of the geeks are going to indulge in. It was shit. End of. 

However, it was worth staying up for three things:

1. SUPER DRAGON!!!

2. Tony316 making a rare appearance on these e-shores and burying WWE in the process.

3. Trish.

Everything else can fuck off.


----------



## Kabraxal

virus21 said:


> Nihilism sounds more insulting.


Not really... nihilism can often imply some form of deep and meaningful thought leading to such a nihilistic conclusion. This show is just... they either aren't thinking at all or have their head so far up their ass that what little thought they have can be realistically labelled as shit.


----------



## Pongo

i kinda enjoyed most of the show, but.. i'm a ziggler fan, do i really have to say anything else?

anyway punk going at it was awesome


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Ugh, some of you forcibly trying to defend this show and call it good need to stop. Really.


----------



## The Absolute




----------



## JasonLives

Thought it was a typical Raw. Nothing special and nothing bad. 
The show just had higher expectations because of the 20 Anniversary thing. Which is why people are more disappointed then usual. 

WWE never hyped it up as a big event and this is why.


----------



## GOON

ITT: GEEKS raging b/c Austin didn't ride in on an ATV and stun anyone. Also b/c Dolph didn't beat the man who is going to main event Wrestlemania against one of the biggest stars in the world.

Go make a BTB thread.


----------



## Arcade

Buckley said:


> WWE called up a bunch of legends/alumni last week, and then over the weekend scraped the entire show and cutting the legends/alumni.
> 
> So yea, it is their fault this time.


WWE probably never called up any legends in the first place, it was just a dirtsheet report. Fantasy booking=People getting disappointed


----------



## Hera

They have a hell of a lot to do next week as it's the go home show for the Rumble.


----------



## TripleG

My reaction to all the Trish pictures:


----------



## Cookie Monster

Hera said:


> They have a hell of a lot to do next week as it's the go home show for the Rumble.


Well they'll end the night with a big brawl in the ring as they usually do :lol


----------



## BKsaaki

I can't wait for Vinnie's death. SAVE_US.HHH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Rock was a mixed bag. Thought the Heyman song wasn't that good, though I did laugh for a second when he did reveal Heyman as who he was talking about. The Vickie song was amazingly hilarious though, and I wanted more. 

Punk/Rock brawl was good, though I wish there would've been more referees and it almost felt like it was rushed. It really should've started out in the ring. It's nice to see Punk is becoming a bit of a badass and it's great build that he was actually trading blows with Rock. He looked strong in that back and fourth, which is exactly how he should've been fucking booked from the beginning of his heel turn. But ah well. Better late than never.

Anger Management segment with Rhode Scholars was hilarious and amazing as usual with the Anger Management segments (and Sandow for that matter). Barrett beating Orton clean is also a huge plus for me and it's nice to see they're giving Barrett and therefore the IC Title some credibility. And while you may say Barrett has beaten Orton before, he actually beat him clean, straight-up one-on-one, so this win actually means something for Barrett. Of course I'm not expecting him to go over the Sheamus', Rybacks, and Cenas of the world, but beating a guy like Orton clean is the next best thing.

Speaking of Cena, oh god, for the second straight week he's supermaned his way through a match, and I hate using something overused as "superman", but in this case, really... for the second straight week in a row Cena got hit by everything Ziggler and Big E Langston could throw at him, and for the second straight week he beats Ziggler with just one AA. I mean if they have to make Cena look unstoppable, they could've at least had Ziggler kick out of the AA to make him seem strong. It seems they really are trying to make Cena look invincible for the brand new year, and frankly I just see it as the same old shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Arcade said:


> Who marked out when they saw Jaime Noble and Finlay?
> 
> Entertaining show. Much better than last week's show.


:lmao

WHAT?! Better than last weeks? Last week's closing promo was better then this week's entire three fucking hours.


----------



## Apocalypto

Godfather- said:


>


Holy.....shit.

Dat Booty.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seeing FINLAY was the fucking highlight of the show. 

Okay okay, the Cena/Ziggler match was enjoyable (but rendered obsolete by the finish) but everything else ranged from mediocre to just out-and-out where-is-my-fucking-noose cringeworthy slop dredge cuntshit.

People can sit on their high horses and say 'stop moaning you keep watching' but seriously, we're two weeks away from one of the biggest PPVs of the year, it's a fucking 20th ANNIVERSARY 'special' and we get this turgid crud. Fuck sake.


----------



## GOON

BKsaaki said:


> I can't wait for Vinnie's death. SAVE_US.HHH


Stop it.


----------



## scrilla

this woman was a goddess.

enjoy 10 more minutes of AJ Lee every monday night pedos.


----------



## virus21

Kabraxal said:


> Not really... nihilism can often imply some form of deep and meaningful thought leading to such a nihilistic conclusion. This show is just... they either aren't thinking at all or have their head so far up their ass that what little thought they have can be realistically labelled as shit.


I was implying the more generalized view of it, meaning that nothing has any purpose or over all meaning. I would suggest the Dada Era, but that would imply WWE _doesn't_ want to be popular


----------



## Ray

Too much motherfucking testosterone in here. I'm sorry, all good things must come to an end. Let me help you fellas out: 











You're welcome :sandow


----------



## Kronic

I cant believe i will say this but i will, no reason to download raw this week


TIME TO WATCH GENESIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliiV

Punter said:


> Too much motherfucking testosterone in here. I'm sorry, all good things must come to an end. Let me help you fellas out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome :sandow


:lol Omg I'm dying


----------



## BULLY

Kronic said:


> I cant believe i will say this but i will, no reason to download raw this week
> 
> 
> TIME TO WATCH GENESIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was awful as well.


----------



## kobra860

Punter said:


> Too much motherfucking testosterone in here. I'm sorry, all good things must come to an end. Let me help you fellas out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome :sandow


Someone switched Grandma's medicine.


----------



## JasonLives

My only real disappointment is the lack of build for the actual Rumble match. Where are the segments for that? Got a lot of random things but nobody is talking about the actual Rumble. You know, the match that could change someones life and that shit they always say.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## A$AP




----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## arcslnga

Punter said:


> Too much motherfucking testosterone in here. I'm sorry, all good things must come to an end. Let me help you fellas out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome :sandow


Looks like John Cena's sister.


----------



## Shazayum

Last weeks RAW felt bigger than this week.


----------



## Callisto

Miss ya already, Eve!


----------



## Tha Masta

Highlights from Raw:
Kaitlyn winning
Intro
the Past Stars, at the end

Highlights from the thread:
Mickie gif
Kaitlyn pic
Trish pics
Layla pics
Terri pic

That is all.


----------



## Itami

Mick/Ambrose were this close, THIS CLOSE. =(


----------



## Duke Silver

Kronic said:


> I cant believe i will say this but i will, no reason to download raw this week
> 
> 
> TIME TO WATCH GENESIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

:lmao:lmao:lmao


arcslnga said:


> Looks like John Cena's sister.


----------



## Blueforce7

The brawl was okay. Felt like they were just trying to hug each other at times, though. Punk/Brodus and Barret/Orton were both good. The Rock Concert was entertaining, along with the reunion of Rock and Sock Connection. The rest wasn't really interesting to me. And more Layla because Layla > Trish > Eve


----------



## Rickey

Pretty meh Raw. Enjoyed Eve/Kaitlyn, Cena/Ziggler(lolziggler), the opening video package along with Rock's song about Vickie. Everything else was just...blah.


----------



## UknowWho

I know one person who's happy after all this and this Pyro because his boy Barrett didn't just get buried but beat Orton.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## zkorejo

BULLY said:


> That was awful as well.


But the mainevent alone is far superior than the whol 3 hour bs this week. Storm v Daniels was good too. Genesis > Raw 20


----------



## Three Dog

So much like Springer i guess I have some Final Thoughts.
1.Why would you make the "suprise Hall Of Famer" the guy literally EVERYONE knew was going to be in this year? Not saying I dont like Foley but come on his comings and goings are common as hell let alone a gasper. why not someone we havent seen in a blue moon? HOF is not for younger fans its not DESIGNED for them! So WHO CARES if the kiddies dont them a pop. They are OLD thus YOUNG people wont know them most of the time. The home audience would appreciate you not fucking us.
2. Really Super Cena? "all in a days work" Really? Go Fuck yourself. sorry that irked me.
3. No Austin (IN FUCKING TEXAS) No Deadman No Lesnar Not even Triple Fucking H NO ONE CAME BACK. cant stress how bummed I am about ZERO guys coming back even for one night.
4. WTF was with that 20 second DB vs Pedo Stash match?
5. Probably worst of all was the Flair/Miz segment, or as I called it "the moment where the show shot itself in the head" Is anyone home at WWE? Cant they see this guy is over with almost NOBODY???

On good points (not a fuggin lot tonight honestly)
1. Wade Barrett getting put over by Orton (who is leaving AGAIN)In a good match.
2. Thought the Show ADR shoot was alright
3. hearing JR call a match even if it was a shitty one.
couple other moments of matches here and there were alright the Divas match was solid.
other than that just let down again by Raw, not saying I hate the company not saying I wont watch anymore, but the thread is getting thin. Honestly Im debating taking a break from WWE but we will see what the weeks ahead hold.
All in all my head just hurts.


----------



## dxbender

What's with all the Trish Stratus postings? Did something happen that I miss?

Either way...


----------



## The Dazzler




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## chucky101

*Ruining Everything Already!!!!!*

last weeks final promo was amazing

then we get this garbage tonight, supercena wins, its obvious now that he and rock will get there lame rematch and cena will go over

then flair was used awful, miz shouldn't even be in the same ring as flair

rock was lame tonight, never liked anything he did, lame crap, and the ending sucked to

after last weeked i was excited about mania, now i know wwe will let us all down again, no more getting my expectations up, mania will end with cena beating the rock no doubt about it

not 1 good thing about tonights raw, punk has to wrestle some mid carder dancer

its like they don't even try, just cena, and more cena, bring rock in just to put cena over

spoiler alert
cena beats rock clean to end wrestlemania


----------



## CM Buck

That was like having this sexy woman invite you over for sex and you find out shes a starfish who just lays there. No sense of adventure, no wow factor just waiting for the finish.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

UknowWho said:


> I know one person who's happy after all this and this Pyro because his boy Barrett didn't just get buried but beat Orton.


he needs a new finisher he can never ever be world or wwe champion with that ghastly looking finisher


----------



## dxbender

Best moments of Raw were the Dr.Shelby-Kane-Bryan segment, and Rocks song to Vickie!


----------



## KuritaDavion

dxbender said:


> What's with all the Trish Stratus postings? Did something happen that I miss?


Raw was crap, Ladycroft posted Trish in her wedding gown and things went down (or up in this case) from there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Don't get all this Kaitlyn pictures posts since Layla's and Trish's are totally crushing them.


----------



## nwoattitude

Rock was corny as hell...Saying that i laughed my ass off. Rocks comedy is basic schtick. Its never going to be intelligent humor like Frasier. If thats what you people want then youll never get that from Rock. I found him to be cheesy yet extremely funny at the same time and thats what makes him great. Show was absolute balls otherwise though.


----------



## JY57

this thread full of win with Kaitlyn and Trish.


----------



## BKsaaki

FUCK RAW.FUCK ROCK.FUCK PUNK.I WANT MOAR ARSE PICS.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Ruining Everything Already!!!!!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Needed to add Rosita


----------



## Huganomics

Meh show. 

- Don't get the Flair/Miz/Cesaro hate, that segment was gold. Some people just don't give ol Mikey a chance.

- Rock n Sock backstage was also gold. It was nice to see the GOAT back, and Rock was pretty cool too I guess.

- I'm not usually one to bitch about him, but I don't think I've ever seen a more ridiculous Super Cena than the one we saw tonight. Are you fucking kidding me? He sold everything like it was a fucking mosquito bite. Completely inexcusable. This fucking company.

- It's the same old shit over and over and over again. We had pretty much the exact same segment with The Shield as we did just two weeks ago, and the duel Hell No/Scholars singles matches are so old.

- Didn't mind the absence of Austin, Taker, Haitch, etc. They weren't hyping it up to be that big of a show and some people set their expectations too high. I am quite distressed about the absence of Eve's fine ass from the company now however. :vettel (Liked the finish of the divas match btw, that was clever)

Oh yeah, and BARRETT BEAT ORTON CLEAN MOTHERFUCKERS. inb4 Orton wins in a rematch on SD lulz


----------



## The Tony

Thank god there's Impact. The wedding this thursday night will be one of the best segment in pro wrestling history.


----------



## virus21




----------



## KuritaDavion




----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## Cocoa Butter

*Re: Ruining Everything Already!!!!!*


----------



## zkorejo

OMG.. trish Stratus > entire pro wrestling industry!!!!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Ruining Everything Already!!!!!*

What were you expecting exactly? I didnt exactly go into this with huge expectations and even then i still enjoyed the show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## Lady Eastwood

WHAT THE FUCK?

JUST WHAT THE FUCK, VINCE?

WHERE WERE THESE LEGENDS?

IT'S THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY, THIS SHOW SUCKED ASS


WE CAN TALK ABOUT PENIS AND TWINKIE TITS BUT NO BEER DRINKING, MIDDLE FINGER RAISING?

FUCK YOU, VINCENT KENNEDY MCMAHON


----------



## BKsaaki

zkorejo said:


> OMG.. trish Stratus > entire pro wrestling industry!!!!


Torrie Wilson > Trish


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

God bless you bastards for posting these Trish pictures.

Fuck yoga. Bring DAT ASS back.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Ruining Everything Already!!!!!*

It's your fault for thinking WWE would actually be competent and give us something unpredictable(that's good).

The lame Cena vs Rock rematch had been penciled in since WM28.....You honestly think WWE was going to let Rock win without assurance that Cena would get his win back?


----------



## JasonLives

One thing I can say after this. Many people around here have some horrible taste when it comes to woman.


----------



## The Tony




----------



## H

These Trish photos are more over than tonight's show.


----------



## Blueforce7

The Brown Horatio said:


>


----------



## A$AP

The Brown Horatio said:


>


*How* have I not seen this before? :datass

Keep it cuming coming boys.


----------



## Kabraxal

When Punk inevitably loses so Vince can fap to Rock/Cena II I'll be done. I don't want Cena as champ. I don't really want Rocky as champ despite loving him. We need new stars and we need sensible booking and everything about Punk/Rock screams long long fued. If that gets buried for Rock/Cena suckfest and newer talkent continually getting buried.. I wont' waste my time anymore. This is just like 2008 when I just reached that "this shit is enough... I don't need it".


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## SJP

God bless non-pg photos..

And vince...

It was a terribe tribute to 20 years of RAW, I would take any Raw of 2000 over this supposed 20th show. Piss poor, I honestly think Vince has given up on this show, he ows all the rights and makes money, so he don't give a shit no more. One in a whle the wrestlers put on a good match, but that is very rare nowadays. Vince is just sitting back and making money in this shitty PG shitfest we have to endure week in and week out.


----------



## virus21

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


Damn Torrie!


----------



## kobra860

Catalanotto said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?
> 
> JUST WHAT THE FUCK, VINCE?
> 
> WHERE WERE THESE LEGENDS?
> 
> IT'S THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY, THIS SHOW SUCKED ASS
> 
> 
> WE CAN TALK ABOUT PENIS AND TWINKIE TITS BUT NO BEER DRINKING, MIDDLE FINGER RAISING?
> 
> FUCK YOU, VINCENT KENNEDY MCMAHON


Is your caps lock broken?


----------



## Green Light




----------



## alliance

its AMAZING HOW OFTEN THE ROCK SHUTS UP THE HATERS WITH GOOD O'L ENTERTAINMENT

GOD BLESS U PEOPLES CHAMPION...


----------



## The Brown Horatio

A$AP said:


> *How* have I not seen this before? :datass
> 
> Keep it cuming coming boys.


----------



## SPCDRI

From this thread I learned that Trish Stratus and a garden hose was more entertaining than a multimillion dollar production that celebrated a billion dollar enterprise's 20th anniversary.


----------



## checkcola

alliance said:


> its AMAZING HOW OFTEN THE ROCK SHUTS UP THE HATERS WITH GOOD O'L ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> GOD BLESS U PEOPLES CHAMPION...


It wasn't very good. He was much better last week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fell asleep 15 minutes before RAW started.
Glad I caught up on some sleep because there was no special appearances, ie Undertaker, Austin, DX, etc, etc.


----------



## BULLY

Tony316 said:


> Thank god there's Impact. The wedding this thursday night will be one of the best segment in pro wrestling history.


Prepare yourself for an epic BULLY heel turn Tony


----------



## Annihilus

That felt like a waste of 3 hours.. which should not be the case for a 20th anniversary special edition. Rock was not good either, just stale material making fun of heels appearance and using childish catch phrases, Punk was right about Rock last week and it kinda exposed him, he didnt get nearly as strong a reaction for his insults this week.

That 3 hours wouldve been better spent right-click/saving Trish pics in the spank bank..


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## DA

SPCDRI said:


> From this thread I learned that Trish Stratus and a garden hose was more entertaining than a multimillion dollar production that celebrated a billion dollar enterprise's 20th anniversary.


One gif managed to bury the entire WWE. 

GOAT gif.


----------



## -XERO-

*After RAW went off the air, CM Punk entered the ring and said, "13 days my ass, I say just bring it." The Rock and Punk went at it again, and were separated. The Rock finally managed to hit a Rock Bottom on Punk and left.

Punk was then helped to the back by referees as his music played.*

http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...ned-after-raw-went-off-the-air/#ixzz2I17SdxYV


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Vince is a great troll for this shit, I will give credit.


----------



## Three Dog

hey happy 420 page thread. this buds for you! lol


----------



## -XERO-

And yes, Trish is the greatest. lol


----------



## Coffey

Well, alert the media I guess because "Mr. Negative" (myself) actually enjoyed the show tonight. At the 9:45 mark, fifteen minutes before the start of the final hour, I actually said aloud to my friend "this has been pretty good so far" & he agreed. I mean, I _could_ nit-pick some things but overall, I enjoyed it this week.

- Brodus has lost a ton of weight.
- Eve had a good run, sad to see her go.
- The cage match was fun & ending was inevitable
- I like that Show/ADR started the show 'cause that match needs the most help
- Flair put over The Miz which he needed that. Hope he adopts the Figure-Four full-time.


----------



## JasonLives

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *After RAW went off the air, CM Punk entered the ring and said, "13 days my ass, I say just bring it." The Rock and Punk went at it again, and were separated. The Rock finally managed to hit a Rock Bottom on Punk and left.
> 
> Punk was then helped to the back by referees as his music played.*
> 
> http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...ned-after-raw-went-off-the-air/#ixzz2I17SdxYV



Sounds SWEET!


----------



## The Tony

BULLY said:


> Prepare yourself for an epic BULLY heel turn Tony


Not sure if he's going to turn heel this thursday but I'm sure it's coming soon.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

kobra860 said:


> Is your caps lock broken?


NO IT ISNT. CAPS LOCK IS THE NEW AWESOME, GET WITH THE PROGRAM.


----------



## TheRockfan7




----------



## Ziggler Mark

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *After RAW went off the air, CM Punk entered the ring and said, "13 days my ass, I say just bring it." The Rock and Punk went at it again, and were separated. The Rock finally managed to hit a Rock Bottom on Punk and left.
> 
> Punk was then helped to the back by referees as his music played.*
> 
> http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...ned-after-raw-went-off-the-air/#ixzz2I17SdxYV


if this is really what happened, then I dont know how accurate it is that punk is going to lose the title at the rumble.


----------



## DontGetFresh

You can never have too much Trish!

I was expecting a lot more fun cameos tonight, but the overall booking of the show was pretty damn solid... except for maybe Cesaro, but he was probably living the dream getting his tits chopped off by Flair.


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao cant believe what LC started. Its like this is now the WOW section. Just missing the sick stuff some ppl say.

Was hoping the ending make the show worth it seeing how some of the most awful shows have amazing endings in recent years. But the Rock Concert wasnt that great and the brawl between the 2 was weak. It was more frustrating watching Raw than me trying to get past the Crystal Cave:argh:


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Ziggler Mark said:


> if this is really what happened, then I dont know how accurate it is that punk is going to lose the title at the rumble.


Cena vs The Rock 2 at Mania

rock will beat punk, cena will win the rumble


----------



## virus21




----------



## dan the marino

Disappointing show. It had a lot of potential (RAW in general at the moment has a lot of unrecognized potential) but a lot of it was bad. Not the worst show they've had but very underwhelming. Cena's completely infuriating but the match with Ziggler was pretty good, no-selling and ridiculous booking aside, Rock had some funny lines in the main event and the brawl was nice to see, Team Hell No was great as usual, and Barret/Orton was ok. Not too impressed with anything else.


----------



## Green Light

Ziggler Mark said:


> if this is really what happened, then I dont know how accurate it is that punk is going to lose the title at the rumble.


Heels always get beat up in the dark segment to "send the fans home happy". Means nothing.


----------



## Three Dog

The Brown Horatio said:


> Cena vs The Rock 2 at Mania
> 
> rock will beat punk, cena will win the rumble


Rock will beat Punk and then Work Matches all the way down the RTWM? makes no sense. He rarely Wrestles now you cant have a champ who ONLY works PPVs. its not rational.


----------



## HornyforStratus

Salivating like a dog with this thread.


----------



## H

TheRockfan7 said:


>


:kobe4:bateman:brees


----------



## TheRockfan7

"GET ON YOUR KNEES, TRISH!"


----------



## Three Dog

its gettin weird in here... real weird :cool2
haha


----------



## The Brown Horatio

The Dude said:


> Rock will beat Punk and then Work Matches all the way down the RTWM? makes no sense. He rarely Wrestles now you cant have a champ who ONLY works PPVs. its not rational.


when the rock's involved then it's rational, probably have him appear by satellite every couple of weeks


----------



## HornyforStratus

Anyone got gifs of Trish teasing buh buh? I couldn't sleep for a week when i saw that live.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lita > Trish


----------



## KuritaDavion




----------



## SJP

Be funny if Vince showed that clip of himself on the pic above with Trish^^^ lol, "welcome to MONDAY NIGHT rawwwwwwwwww" then pointed to the big screen, and it showed that clip. Be better than the crap we got tonight for sure.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## HornyforStratus

Dancing on the table? Trish wasn't human back then.


----------



## Godfather-

Easily one of the best RAW threads I've been apart of.
Simply because da GOAT ass pics.


----------



## TheRockfan7

HornyforStratus said:


> Anyone got gifs of Trish teasing buh buh? I couldn't sleep for a week when i saw that live.


No, but.....


----------



## DA

Is there any chance of preserving this thread as an eternal sticky? Perhaps even in the WOW section? I don't wanna lose it enaldo


----------



## TheRockfan7




----------



## Kabraxal

Catalanotto said:


> Lita > Trish


This by... some ridiculous fanboy amount. Trish is the greatest diva of all time. Talented, fun to watch, and hot as hell... yes, in that order. She was a great wrestler no matter the gender!


----------



## KingJohn

Trish is fine, but I'd take Lita tbh.


----------



## TheRockfan7

Spoiler: trish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Trish > Modern Era WWE


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## DA

TheRockfan7 said:


> No, but.....





BrosOfDestruction said:


>





DwayneAustin said:


> Is there any chance of preserving this thread as an eternal sticky? Perhaps even in the WOW section? I don't wanna lose it enaldo


Seriously enaldo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

As great as Trish's sweater puppets are, her ass is just as great.


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## TheRockfan7

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


----------



## dxbender

Random thing about Raw tonight, but am I the only one who liked the fact that some 8 year old kid actually knew what to do when Flair was about to shake his hand. Nice change of things compared to the typical 8 year old WWE fan we usually see with Cena or Mysterio gear, who'd look confused/sad if Flair did that to them.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Better than Trish, and I ain't even a lesbiano.


----------



## DogSaget

Seriously, why does kaitlyn use the GTS?

(Also is it just me or did she completely miss as well? As in eve dropped in front of her)


----------



## virus21

DogSaget said:


> Seriously, why does kaitlyn use the GTS?
> 
> (Also is it just me or did she completely miss as well? As in eve dropped in front of her)


----------



## Kabraxal

KingJohn said:


> Trish is fine, but I'd take Lita tbh.


Since she's dating Punk... BRING HER BACK! Especially with EVE gone they need her. Course... this is totally about seeing her outwrestling most of the male roster at this point just as much as seeing her awesome body. She is a truly great wrestler. Not woman wrestler, but wrestler period.


----------



## Honey Bucket

DogSaget said:


> Seriously, why does kaitlyn use the GTS?
> 
> (Also is it just me or did she completely miss as well? As in eve dropped in front of her)


Pretty sure it was a gutbuster not a GTS.


----------



## HornyforStratus




----------



## Tha Masta

It's a gutbuster.
She drops her opponent's stomach over her knee.



This thread rules!!!!! :yes


----------



## Sam Knight

Will you please stop posting pornographic images?This is disgusting.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Catalanotto said:


> Better than Trish, and I ain't even a lesbiano.


that hoe lita has got nothing and I mean nothing on Trish, best ass in wwe history without a shawdow of a doubt


----------



## NoyK

Sam Knight said:


> Will you please stop posting pornographic images?This is disgusting.


They're not pornographic :kobe


----------



## Kabraxal

The Brown Horatio said:


> that hoe lita has got nothing and I mean nothing on Trish, best ass in wwe history without a shawdow of a doubt


Lita is a gardening tool?!  Damn.. she really is the greatest of all time then if she can pull moves like that just being a hoe!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Sam Knight said:


> Will you please stop posting pornographic images?This is disgusting.


:yodawg:ti


----------



## Honey Bucket

These pics are great and all, but can people start putting them in Spoiler tags or something (the extra large pics anyway).


----------



## BrosOfDestruction




----------



## King Gimp

The Brown Horatio said:


> that hoe lita has got nothing and I mean nothing on Trish, best ass in wwe history without a shawdow of a doubt


ORLY?
















































































LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## The Brown Horatio




----------



## A$AP

Del Rio's face turn is actually working. I'm impressed.


----------



## Godfather-

A$AP said:


> Del Rio's face turn is actually working. I'm impressed.


LOL talking about RAW. ***! Loser! ha ha! *pushes in locker*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Me questioning Vince on Cena/Ziggler, A Few Good Men style (well, not everything is followed beat for beat, but you get the idea  ):




THE RAWK
Mr. McMahon, I have just one more question before I call Alex Riley and Michael Tarver: If you gave an order that Cena wasn't to lose, and your orders are always followed, then why also have him kick out of everything Ziggler threw at him? Why would it be necessary to have him kick out of all of Ziggler's moves including his two finishers?

VINCE
Ziggler was a mid-carder. Cena is higher on the totem pole and so he...


THE RAWK
But that's not what you said. You said Cena was winning because Ziggler winning would cause a grave riot before The Rock Concert.

VINCE
(pause)
Yes. That's correct, but--

THE RAWK
You said, "it'd cause a riot". I said,
"grave riot?". You said "is there any other kin--"

VINCE
Yes, I recall what--

THE RAWK
I can have the Court Reporter read it back to you--

VINCE
I know what I said! I don't need it read back to me like I'm a damn mid-car---

THE RAWK
Then why the two orders?
(beat)
Boss?
(beat)
Why did you--



VINCE
Sometimes men take matters into their own
hands.

THE RAWK
No sir. You made it clear just a moment ago that your men never take matters into their own hands. Your men follow your demanded match structure and finish or people get fired. So Ziggler wasn't in any danger, was he Vince?


VINCE
You vanilla-midget suck-up.

LAURINAITIS
Your Honor, I have to ask for a recess to--

THE RAWK
I'd like an answer to the question, Game.

HHH
The Court'll wait for answer.

THE RAWK
If Ziggler was gonna lose, why add insult to injury and have Cena render all his moves useless? Moves that have beaten guys like CM Punk and Randy Orton a number of times? Huh Mr. McMahon?

VINCE is looking at RILEY and TARVER.

THE RAWK
(continuing)
Chairman?

VINCE says nothing.

THE RAWK
(continuing)
You ordered to the creative team that Cena go into full superman mode, didn't you because Cena demanded Dolph be buried!

LAURINAITIS
Object!

HHH
Suck-it!

THE RAWK
And when it went bad, you cut these guys loose.

LAURINAITIS
HAITCH!

HHH
Okay seriously, that's enough Rawk...

THE RAWK
You had Cena give you a blowjob in exchange!

LAURINAITIS
REMEMBER PEOPLE POWER, RAWK!

HHH
I’m gonna bury you if you keep this up, Rawk!

THE RAWK
You covered up Cena's politicking!

LAURINAITIS
Damnit RAWKY!!

HHH
Consider yourself in jobber-land, Rawk!

THE RAWK
So let me ask you, DID CENA ORDER THE BURIAL OF DOLPH!

HHH
You don't have to answer that question, dad!

VINCE
I'll answer the question. You want answers?

THE RAWK
I think I'm entitled to them.

VINCE
You want answers?!

THE RAWK
I WANT TO SEE CENA BURIED!

VINCE
YOU DON'T GET TO SEE CENA BURIED!

…

VINCE
(continuing)
Rawk, we live in a world where Cena is the number one full-time guy we have, and I'm the chairman of the board and I fully support it! Who else is gonna support it? You!? Any other grown adult? Ha! I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. Now you weap for Ziggler, while you call Cena invincible. You have that luxury! You have the luxury of not knowing what I know that Ziggler's burial, while tragic, is part of a grander scheme to sell Wrestlemania, and Cena's existence in the main event of that event, while incomprehensible to you, SELLS WRESTLEMANIA!
You don't want to see Cena buried, because then what will that mean for a John Cena vs. Dwayne Johnson rematch? Cena would look weak, and Cena can't look weak against Dwayne, HE MUSN'T LOOK WEAK AGAINST DWAYNE! Winners, giant muscles, and troll-smiles! These are the things that are the backbone of what sells an event like Wrestlemania! CENA POSSESS THEM ALL! You just want to see indy-midgets rolling in blood! I don't have the time, nor the care due to all the money I have thanks to John Cena, to explain myself to a man who goes online and fantasy books for a guy like CM Punk to beat every legend in the history of WWE, and then questions why I do it with Cena! I'd rather you thank me! For allowing your little tatoo'ed, crackhead-looking indy star to even breath the same air as Dwayne, the biggest movie star I created, not to mention Cena, the biggest star I ever created! Then I suggest you go back on some moron-filled site like wrestlingforum, and bitch and moan some more. But no matter what, I can't even comprehend, who in the hell, YOU THINK YOU ARE!


THE RAWK
(quietly)
Did Cena order the burial of Ziggler?

VINCE
(beat)
I did what the man of the company deman...

THE RAWK
DID CENA ORDER THE BURIAL OF ZIGGLER!?

VINCE
YOU'RE GODDAMN RIGHT HE DID!​


----------



## Headliner

Ok. Let's try to get a little back on topic. It's starting to be unbearable.


----------



## Drew Doughty

... Stop trying to hijack the thread with other bitches. This is Trish territory.


----------



## HornyforStratus

Holy mother of boobs. This made my night


----------



## Blueforce7

A$AP said:


> Del Rio's face turn is actually working. I'm impressed.


Yeah, I agree with you. Berto is getting better reactions than he ever got as a heel, and he worked teh crowd during his promo with Show well too.


----------



## Bushmaster

I forgot how awesome Cesaro was tonight too. He should destroy Miz in this feud. I cant believe there was a point in 2010 where I thought Miz could be the next face of WWE after Cena because crowds were chanting awesome with him and he was over. He has turned into an awful face, he is just so unlikable. Its amazing how Del Rio seems to be working as a face when it would probably have been a harder transition for him.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

King Gimp said:


> ORLY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL


not even a patch on trish, lita's got no curves, big jugs and a hot body, lita's hot but she's in the natalya tier which is about 4 or 5 tiers below trish's level


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*What a great Raw.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL WOW at the Trish appreciation, and some great pics. :lol Raw wasn't that bad, as usual we expected a bit too much, again. I still loved the end brawl. Vickie song was funny.


----------



## H

A$AP said:


> Del Rio's face turn is actually working. I'm impressed.


Pretty random comment considering the last 15 pages of this thread had nothing to do with the show.

That said, I agree with you.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Blueforce7 said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. Berto is getting better reactions than he ever got as a heel, and he worked teh crowd during his promo with Show well too.


finally has a personality now, ricardo helps aswell


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Welcome to The Latitude Era!!! Where the WWE is complacent and keeps everything straight, narrow and on the same steady boring path. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HornyforStratus

Anyone got gifs of Trish in a yellow bikini in the pool?


----------



## RatedR10

Decent Raw...even better thread! 

On to Raw though, Del Rio as a face is great. I'm enjoy him 100000x more than when he was a heel, and the fans are definitely on his side.


----------



## scrilla

since this has turned into a picfest and you all bitched about your lack of attitude era geezers on the show.


let's embrace val venis and his new tits:









poor guy has fallen on hard times


----------



## Arcade

He needs that DDP Yoga.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The show was pathetic tonight. Pathetic. They've done an awful job at building new stars.


----------



## dan the marino

Hellooooooo, ladies


----------



## RatedR10

Ladies will leave the room if Val says "hello" to them. What the hell happened?


----------



## Honey Bucket

scrilla said:


> poor guy has fallen on hard times


Is that...no way. Is that REALLY Val Venis? The face kinda looks like him but, jesus he looks awful.


----------



## JY57

Val Venis looks really messed up. Damn


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

OMG, is that really VAL?! How long was this?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Damn I missed Trish in a bikini. Was this by the end of RAW?


----------



## HornyforStratus

What were the size of Trish's breast? C cup?


----------



## El Barto

FUCK Val. MOAR TRISH!!!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Val Venis looks god awful.*


----------



## Oakue

What a shit show. I know I shouldn't be surprised, but I am. I thought it'd be something different for the 20th anniversary. Stupid me.

And who the fuck booked the steel cage match for crying out loud? Cena kicks out 14 times, Big E randomly hits the steel cage with a chair, which ultimately winds up being meaningless, and AJ goes crazy and climbs the cage for some random reason, simply to just sit up there and do nothing. All while the damn door was just on the other side.

What a joke. Seriously. Does Vince and his dumbass uncreative daughter even try?


----------



## Chicago Warrior




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

^Win.


----------



## scrilla

:troll


----------



## Callisto

How old is Venis exactly? Judging by that picture, I'd say he pushing 60. Looks awful.


----------



## Honey Bucket

TehJerichoFan said:


> How old is Venis exactly? Judging by that picture, I'd say he pushing 60. Looks awful.


He's only early 40s.

Scrilla where did you find that pic?


----------



## BKsaaki

eve mendes can be up there with Trish and Lita.But the bitch wears too many clothes.Strip


----------



## King Gimp

The Brown Horatio said:


> not even a patch on trish, lita's got no curves, big jugs and a hot body, lita's hot but she's in the natalya tier which is about 4 or 5 tiers below trish's level


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Trish is hot, but Lita just trumps her. Btw, fuck curves. Never really cared for them.


----------



## obby

at that Val pic

Also, that was a terrible show. Not only because they didn't give a shit about the 20th anniversary, but because it was poorly done and generic.

Also, Trips and Steamboat work backstage. We couldn't have at least gotten them? Hell, my only markout moment(aside from Cole saying ole) was seeing Arn Anderson seperate Cena and Rock.


----------



## Honey Bucket

BKsaaki said:


> eve mendes can be up there with Trish and Lita.But the bitch wears too many clothes.Strip


*Torres

Go and watch some porn.


----------



## BKsaaki

baleeted


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I miss Trish 










:ass


----------



## BKsaaki

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> *Torres
> 
> Go and watch some porn.


Oh right.You only watch Divas for their wrestling skillz  Pretentious White Knight moron.


----------



## Honey Bucket

BKsaaki said:


> Oh right.You only watch Divas for their wrestling skillz  Pretentious moron.


I don't watch the Divas at all but at least I can get their name right.


----------



## Coffey

Can we talk about RAW, or have a new thread created that talks about the show or something?


----------



## BKsaaki

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I don't watch the Divas at all but at least I can get their name right.


Oh lawd.I got their name wrong.


----------



## HornyforStratus

Trish was perfect, she had a Huge ass, amazing boobs. What else is needed from a woman? absolutely nothing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Walk-In said:


> Can we talk about RAW, or have a new thread created that talks about the show or something?


I'm still in shock that YOU of all people liked this show ha. I thought it was god awful, bar from a couple of parts.

They wasted a PERFECT opportunity tonight to get heat on The Shield by having them jaw-jacking with Mick Foley, but instead they just wasted it on a tedious beatdown and awful Ryback promo. Foley was pretty much forgotten about, fucking stupid.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Flair dropping an elbow on his jacket > anything else on the show. 

Oh and someone needs to make a gif of Bryan shrugging his shoulders after the Kane = dancer comment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Still can't believe Mick Foley, Ric Flair, and to a very lesser extent the Rock, were wasted on their appearance tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BKsaaki said:


> Oh right.You only watch Divas for their wrestling skillz  Pretentious White Knight moron.


I like watching the matches when given good time, AJ >>>>> THE ROSTER.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

It's pretty bad when even Rock couldn't stop this thread from becoming a Trish thread. Either way, Trish pics entertained me more than they did tonight, so no complaints here.


----------



## DegenerateXX

Let's see:

- Del Rio and Big Show segment. Very good stuff. I'm digging face Del Rio and his reign. He controlled the crowd well and was very funny. Big Show is an effective heel and is just great. Haters gonna hate, but Show still has it.
- BARRETT beat ORTON clean. It's a miracle. Tyrion Lannister should treasure this moment. lol
- More Team Hell No stuff. Mildly funny, but Dr. Shelby and Sandow were the highlight.
- Team Hell No clean sweeps the Rhodes Scholars. Not much to see here.
- Three faces beat up the Shield. Yawn.
- Kaitlyn beats Eve. I really like Eve and I will miss her. Great match between these two, and seeing the title change hands is always interesting. I just wish Eve wasn't on the way out. 
- Punk beats Brodus. Boring. I like seeing Brodus lose though.
- 3MB beat Sheamus. Unpredictable outcome. Kinda cool I guess.
- Miz TV was good. Flair kinda passed the torch in a way which was cool. I wonder if Miz has adopted a new submission move now.
- John Cena beats Ziggler. I was enjoying Raw until this match ended. F*** Cena. I'm sick of watching him kick out of two/three FINISHERS only to win with his shittastic AA. Bullshit. And I'm not even a Ziggler mark.
- Rock concert was MEH. The whole ending of Raw sucked. Rock/Punk is okay, but nothing special so far.


----------



## harlemheat

Green Light said:


> Heels always get beat up in the dark segment to "send the fans home happy". Means nothing.


welp. I wasnt sent home happy at all, no Taker or SCSA, that shit/short segment with punk after the match. It felt like i was at a 20th anniversary House Show


----------



## H

After Raw went off the air.


----------



## Attitude3:16

i was right not to watch raw. No SCSA! wwe sucks!!


----------



## jackbhoy

we'll that sucked :/


----------



## StarzNBarz

jesus christ, kofi is fucking berried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## chronoxiong

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Good opening promo between Big Show/Del Rio/Vince McMahon. Yeah, ADR is like a different person with this face turn. He seems more alive and the fans have slowly started to respond. I'm digging it now.

-Holy cow Batman! Wade Barrett defeated Randy Orton clean! Now that is something surprising. Really wish John Cena would lose sometimes like this. More on him later...

-Enjoyed the Team Hell No/Dr. Shelby/Rhodes Scholars promo and matches. 

-Congrats to Mick Foley for getting into the Hall of Fame. Thought he was going to get sacrificed for The Shield but glad to see Orton and Ryback help out.

-Glad Kaitlyn finally defeat Eve for the Divas Championship. At least there was a storyline built up for this moment.

-Dat ass on Naomi. Oh yeah, happy to see CM Punk defeat Brodus Clay. 

-The Rock Concert was alright this time. It wasn't too cheesy. This kind of segment only works best if Rock was a heel though. Seriously. He didn't really make fun of Punk that much either compared to Cena last year. We actually got to see Rock and Punk have a physical altercation too. Wow. 

*"Dislikes"*
-Eve is quitting? No way! Why? The Divas division continues to drop like flies.

-Sheamus squashes the 3MB after he lost the Over the Top Rope challenge. Eh, it could've been worst I guess.

-Didn't really enjoy the The Miz TV segment. I don't like seeing Ric Flair drop elbows to his jackets either. Weirdo.

-Last but not least, Super Cena. We're supposed to buy Dolph Ziggler as a legit Title contender but he still loses to Cena even after getting help. What the hell? This is like backwards booking at its finest. No one benefits here. 

The show overall was average.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

DegenerateXX said:


> Let's see:
> 
> - Del Rio and Big Show segment. Very good stuff. I'm digging face Del Rio and his reign. He controlled the crowd well and was very funny. Big Show is an effective heel and is just great. Haters gonna hate, but Show still has it.
> - BARRETT beat ORTON clean. It's a miracle. Tyrion Lannister should treasure this moment. lol
> - More Team Hell No stuff. Mildly funny, but Dr. Shelby and Sandow were the highlight.
> - Team Hell No clean sweeps the Rhodes Scholars. Not much to see here.
> - Three faces beat up the Shield. Yawn.
> - Kaitlyn beats Eve. I really like Eve and I will miss her. Great match between these two, and seeing the title change hands is always interesting. I just wish Eve wasn't on the way out.
> - Punk beats Brodus. Boring. I like seeing Brodus lose though.
> - 3MB beat Sheamus. Unpredictable outcome. Kinda cool I guess.
> - Miz TV was good. Flair kinda passed the torch in a way which was cool. I wonder if Miz has adopted a new submission move now.
> - John Cena beats Ziggler. I was enjoying Raw until this match ended. F*** Cena. I'm sick of watching him kick out of two/three FINISHERS only to win with his shittastic AA. Bullshit. And I'm not even a Ziggler mark.
> - Rock concert was MEH. The whole ending of Raw sucked. Rock/Punk is okay, but nothing special so far.


Flair doesn't have a torch to pass, and he certainly wouldn't pass it to that loser.


----------



## harlemheat

chronoxiong said:


> RAW *"LIKES"*
> -Good opening promo between Big Show/Del Rio/Vince McMahon. Yeah, ADR is like a different person with this face turn. He seems more alive and the fans have slowly started to respond. I'm digging it now.
> 
> -Holy cow Batman! Wade Barrett defeated Randy Orton clean! Now that is something surprising. Really wish John Cena would lose sometimes like this. More on him later...
> 
> -Enjoyed the Team Hell No/Dr. Shelby/Rhodes Scholars promo and matches.
> 
> -Congrats to Mick Foley for getting into the Hall of Fame. Thought he was going to get sacrificed for The Shield but glad to see Orton and Ryback help out.
> 
> -Glad Kaitlyn finally defeat Eve for the Divas Championship. At least there was a storyline built up for this moment.
> 
> -Dat ass on Naomi. Oh yeah, happy to see CM Punk defeat Brodus Clay.
> 
> -The Rock Concert was alright this time. It wasn't too cheesy. This kind of segment only works best if Rock was a heel though. Seriously. He didn't really make fun of Punk that much either compared to Cena last year. We actually got to see Rock and Punk have a physical altercation too. Wow.
> 
> -oh and this sign-->
> CM Punk signage for RAW 20th Anniversary by matteblackpaintpolishedlens, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> *"Dislikes"*
> -Eve is quitting? No way! Why? The Divas division continues to drop like flies.
> 
> -Sheamus squashes the 3MB after he lost the Over the Top Rope challenge. Eh, it could've been worst I guess.
> 
> -Didn't really enjoy the The Miz TV segment. I don't like seeing Ric Flair drop elbows to his jackets either. Weirdo.
> 
> -Last but not least, Super Cena. We're supposed to buy Dolph Ziggler as a legit Title contender but he still loses to Cena even after getting help. What the hell? This is like backwards booking at its finest. No one benefits here.
> 
> The show overall was average.


fixed. YOU'RE WELCOME.:cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

chronoxiong said:


> -Sheamus squashes the 3MB after he lost the Over the Top Rope challenge. Eh, it could've been worst I guess.


Yeah, it really could have tbh. 3mb won and that should be enough after the jobbing they have been doing.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Damn, that wasn't great, geared myself up for seeing the Undertaker. Other notable points, Barrett with the clean win over Orton? Can only suspect that Orton is going to take a few losses to gear the the heel turn - "I cared to much about the fans.. I lost focus.. now I'm back" sort of thing. It did make the IC title look strong though, so I'm happy. 

The Dolph V Cena thing puzzles me, obviously in that feud, Cena is going over, but why on earth pair Ziggler with Big E, for him to keep taking losses, the guys got no chance, this little stable they have with AJ is going to bomb, just like the Moz and his face turn. Yep Moz was unbearable tonight, does very little to even give the impression he's a good guy.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Maybe they will have Ziggler put over Big E. The dude has the look Vince creams his pants over, so it wouldn't be a shock. Ziggler keeps losing, blames it on Big E, then a feud builds up.


----------



## Starbuck

RIC FLAIR DROPPING THEM ELBOWS 

:flair3


----------



## TOM MADISON

TommyWCECM said:


> That was like having this sexy woman invite you over for sex and you find out shes a starfish who just lays there. No sense of adventure, no wow factor just waiting for the finish.


Amen.


----------



## Austin & DX

Starbuck said:


> RIC FLAIR DROPPING THEM ELBOWS
> 
> :flair3


Flair was funny as hell, rest of RAW was all right. I love Trish appreciation thread, makes me wanna invite her so much. But I'm disappointed no HBK, Taker & Austin in Texas. The crowd must be dead throughout this show, I can't blame them, who can u blame?


----------



## TheFranticJane

And once again, they bring out the legends only to give the faces a rub when they protect them from the heels.
The Shield should have fucked Foley up. I'm getting sick of people coming out and stopping them.


----------



## Quasi Juice

The WWE desperately needs a batch of new writers, jesus. There's just no creativity there anymore except somewhat in the main event scene at times. Surely they notice the poor crowd reactions, the awkward moments during segments because the wrestlers got horrible material to say. Anyone with even a shred of creativity could have come up with some more interesting shit for the 20th anniversary, such as New Age Outlaws wrestling, Lesnar showing up (although they are probably holding that off for the Rumble), Flair trying to get the still vacant GM spot, Trish Stratus attacking Eve (set up Eve/Trish for the belt instead of Kaitlyn, fuck it), AUSTIN showing up, HBK showing up, have Foley wrestle one-off versus Ziggler in the main event etc etc. They are just going through the motions every fucking week.


----------



## A$AP

lol shit was so bad.


----------



## spezzano2311

I'm not usually one to moan about Raw but wow that was bad, especially considering it was meant to be a big show! The best bit was the ending of the Eve v Kaitlyn match! So that says a lot, the Flair segment was worth watching but everything else was just boring. Super Cena burying Ziggler more and more as well as Punk-Rock segment without Punk speaking and the awful concert skit being the most disastrous bits.


----------



## The Enforcer

I thought tonight's RAW was a pretty enjoyable show and don't really understand some of the hate I'm seeing. It looks like a lot of people need to get out of the past and go on YouTube if they want to see Austin/Taker/HBK do their thing. There's no point in bringing those guys out unless they're involved in something big and obviously that's not the case this close to the Rumble.

-There was some strange booking tonight and I thought that helped add to the unpredictability of the show. I never would've thought Barrett would go over Orton clean and certainly didn't think the Sheamus/3MB match would've ended like it did. Even both members of THN winning their matches surprised me, especially after Kane went over Sandow first.

-It's nice to see Del Rio finally getting a reaction and that makes me wonder why he wasn't turned earlier since he had been stale as shit for at least 6 months. Hopefully the program with show wraps up at or immediately after the Rumble so we can move on to ADR/Ziggler. Those matches should be fantastic.

-Danielson/Kane/Shelby was a lot funnier than I expected it to be. Kane deadpanning the line about DBD wearing women's clothes was a little campy but still made me laugh.

-Orton/Barrett was surprisingly good. Nice to see creative putting a little faith in Wade for once.

-Flair needs to stay off WWE programming. I know a lot of people love him but I just flat out can't stand the guy. Cesaro looked like a punk and it makes no sense for him to get handled by an old man when he's been so dominant thus far.

-I don't agree with Orton, Sheamus, and Ryback interfering before the Shield could kick Foley's ass. This also would've been a good opportunity for them to get some live mic time but apparently stagnant booking makes more sense to creative as far as that group is concerned.

-Ziggler/Cena was a very good match but I don't understand the booking pattern. Ziggler is never going to get a big 1 on 1 win vs. Cena because I assume it'll be blown off at the Rumble and if that's the case, what was the point of this feud exactly? Big E is useless & I still don't know why he was brought into this storyline.

-The Rock concert was OK but his schtick is the same as it's been the last few times he's been around. I know humor is a big part of Rock's deal but I just don't find things like Twinkie tits or talking about Heyman's dong all that funny. The Vickie song made me chuckle though and Rock does a decent Eric Clapton.


----------



## Austin & DX

Quasi Juice said:


> New Age Outlaws wrestling, Lesnar, Flair, Trish Stratus attacking Eve (set up Eve/Trish for the belt instead of Kaitlyn, fuck it), AUSTIN & HBK showing up


Agreed, Trish vacates Divas title, Austin/HBK beat up 3MB & Lesnar-Taker WM29 feud begins. That's a lot better 4 everyone


----------



## The Rock Forever

- Bloody hell, if that is the best they can serve up for a 20th year anniversary show then god help us all. Seriously what happens when The Rock and co don't make their appearances?

- First off, what the fuck is wrong with Vince? Here you have a massive giant and he's making him look like a tosspot, as only Vince can, by making Show call him sir. I'm surprised he didn't make him give him a BJ right there and then. It was just fucking awkward, though as long as Vince gets his himself off on it, right? On the bright side, Del Rio as face was surprisingly good. Del Rio's face turn has been one of the few good things from the past month.

- And yeah, fuck you Cena. No seriously, fuck you. Not only does he survive multiple finishers (I'm counting a superkick as a finisher, as he beat Orton clean with it) but fights off Big E Langston and AJ's distractions to win clean against Ziggler for the 2nd week running. He OUTSMARTED ALL 3. FOR THE SECOND WEEK RUNNING. CLEAN. FUCK! It's quite clear the only person they give a fuck about is Cena in all this. 

- Shield with a random run-in. Is there actually any justice being served or have the writers given that logic up? Anyway, it was good for Foley to completely leg it and not help Ryback despite the fact he tried to make the save for him. That was pretty funny.

- And Mick Foley, bless him for his matches, but the guy is horrendous on the mic. I mean he's even worse than what I remember.

- It's quite apparent that the writers are tired and unimaginative. I hope they rectify it before the shows fall to pieces completely. Are there actually any storylines other then Punk/Rock apart from fighting "for the sake of it" ?


----------



## YamchaRocks

Sandow burried by Kane :roode:cole1:cornette:buried:buried:buried


----------



## MarkL316

Awful Awful Awful! 

So sick of Cena its unreal! Ziggler was supposed to finally getting the push to main event but no of course instead he is fed to the man who cant' wrestle to save his life! Fuck WWE! 

What's worse is they are now signing up all of the great indy talent so slowly but surely the indy leagues are ruined as well. 

Antonio Cesaro, another who doesn't deserve to be humiliated by the worst face I have ever seen in The Miz and the 100 year old who just won't retire! 

I cannot wait for wrestlemania when its just going to be the Cena show again with him beating Rock! 

Rant Over!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Damn that was a load of shit.


----------



## murder

This show was so bad that it was funny. I've seen people celebrating the 20th anniversary of the first hair on their balls better. 

This forum saved it for me, thanks to all the Trish pics. And rightfully so, the Cena hate is reaching new (or at least old) heights.


----------



## Duke Silver

+ Punk dropping bitches with the Vice, and FACTS~!
+ Rocky's song on Vickie
+ BRAWL
+ Cena/Ziggler match
+ Rock and Sock
+ Team Hell No
+ Flair
+ Cesaro
+ Shield v 3
+ Barrett winning

+/- Del Rio/Show (this feud is good, but ADR went Daffy Duck last night :side

- Miz
- Ziggler's booking (buried 3 weeks straight)
- Cena's booking (get this Superman shit off my screen, it's 2013!!)
- Teasing a Foley promo (YOU DON'T TEASE A FOLEY PROMO)
- Eve leaving
- Best wrestler on the roster can't even get 2 minutes
- No big returns or cameos
- Sheamus vs. 3MB
- Cena's booking (get this Superman shit off my screen, it's 2013!!)

Mixed bag, most enjoyable thanks to Trish.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

O.K, normally I'm positive but that's normally because I watch without adverts the next day, started off O.K-ish with Barrett's win and a Diva match I thought was O.K, then descended into boring. I stopped watching as the Rock showed up as I was tired. I doubt even Finaly at the end would have done it for me. It was O.K but it was the sort of O.K segment you expect the minimum of RAW to be, not the main event.

Also a Super-Kick, a Zig Zag, a Gargantuan DDT as King described it and at least a minute of the sleeper hold (where Cena only seemed to get stronger) and it still wasn't enough. Because Cena totally needed that victory, that makes it like 7-0 in terms of TV matches now?


----------



## Bubzeh

Cena / Ziggler. Fml... Kept on kicking out.........


----------



## HornyforStratus

Fucking Cena! last comment on the gifs posts: the lita pics made me chuckle because i remember how my cousins used to refer to her as the "Braless wonder" and joked about how her jugs didn't fit any type of bra hence why she never used one. They said her finisher should be the moonsault and suffocation, putting her damn tits over the person face for the 3 count.


----------



## GOON

So many people ITT who don't understand THE BUSINESS!


----------



## MarkL316

GOON The Legend said:


> So many people ITT who don't understand THE BUSINESS!


The business? 

You mean the business of John Cena NEVER being allowed to lose unless it is a screw job!? Or how even Ziggler, who WWE seem to want to push can't win a match by himself and his move set is made to look weak as fuck by superman Cena!? Not to mention Ziggler losing to Cena every single week!

Seriously fuck WWE and FUCK JOHN CENA!!!


----------



## Brogue_Kick

Really impressed by the crowd reactions with del Rio as a face. If he is booked properly, he will be a very important superstar for the next years in the company


----------



## Humph

FINLAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## GreenDude88

For the most part it was a decent enough Raw for me, with Barrett versus Orton, Team Hell No segment, promos from Punk and Rock and especially the cage match being the highlights. Unfortunately the rest of the bouts were quite forgettable and felt more like filler, which is poor enough for a normal broadcast never mind an anniversary show. I would've like to have seen some time cut from certain clips and contests and added to other areas (such as the Bryan versus Rhodes encounter).

And I also concur with the hate towards Cena's win, with Big E helping out Ziggler a loss here wouldn't have hurt him. Full recap on my blog.


----------



## YousmellThat?!

For a 20th Anniversary Raw were you would expect some Wrestlers back such as; Austin or HBK atleast it was a poor show, with Cena winning again after kicking out of everything thrown at him but yet wins with one finisher, The Rock concert was below par only the Vickie song was good other than that it was average, WWE know how to hype a show and let it fall flat on its ass. For me it was disappointing i expected more!


----------



## Evil Peter

Finally they've started to book Punk like they should again. This is how he should look going into a Rock feud and it was an interesting way to end it with a brawl, showing that there lies a lot of emotion under all the words that are being thrown around.

I was a bit disappointed with the Rock Concert. While it had some funny moments it just felt so irrelevant to start singing about Vickie's looks (and a bit like kicking someone who's already on the ground). What does that matter now when he's about to get his chance to become the WWE champion? As usual it picks up when he moves to the more serious parts though.

The funniest moment was probably Ryback's promo though. Him saying "I cannot rest until I give back to The Shield what they have taken from me" was great unintentional comedy together with him breathing heavy, making it seem like he wasn't getting oxygen to his brain anymore.


----------



## roadkill_

Is this worth watching to laugh at?


----------



## Jotunheim

roadkill_ said:


> Is this worth watching to laugh at?


not even worth that, just watch the ending segment at youtube or the segments you would like, no need to stand 3 hours of complete garbage


----------



## SDWarrior

Horribly disappointing show. They dedicate practically half the show to Stone Cold montages only to not have him on...in Texas. Seemed like the disappointment sucked the life out of the crowd also by half way through. A bunch of old footage anyone can watch on youtube doesn't cut it. I'm still going to watch and enjoy the program, but I'm done getting overly excited for it. Last night was a complete bust of a 20th anniversary.


----------



## MisterEvans

A thread of my got deleted because I offered an opinion that the Rock Concert wouldn't be as good as it should be.

Told you so.


----------



## SPCDRI

We were promised an anniversary and instead got a clip show. A well produced, hi def clip show but nevertheless, a clip show. 

Three legitimate, GOAT TIER wrestlers, Stone Cold, Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker are not only from Texas, but two of them were kayfabe billed out of Texas. 2 of them are still in some way under WWE contracts (Michaels as an ambassador/legend and 'Taker as a special 'Mania season attraction) and _all 3 of them presently live in Texas._

You can tell Houston wanted them to show up and got nothing. No Trips or Brock, either.


----------



## The Tony

roadkill_ said:


> Is this worth watching to laugh at?


Not even.


----------



## SDWarrior

SPCDRI said:


> We were promised an anniversary and instead got a clip show. A well produced, hi def clip show but nevertheless, a clip show.
> 
> Three legitimate, GOAT TIER wrestlers, Stone Cold, Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker are not only from Texas, but two of them were kayfabe billed out of Texas. 2 of them are still in some way under WWE contracts (Michaels as an ambassador/legend and 'Taker as a special 'Mania season attraction) and _all 3 of them presently live in Texas._
> 
> You can tell Houston wanted them to show up and got nothing. No Trips or Brock, either.


I was pissed as a viewer. I can only imagine how upset the fans are who shelled out the big bucks to see Austin, HBK and Taker on a special anniversary Raw. It almost seems like the company has lost all touch with what the fans want.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Why did Eve leave exactly?


----------



## JY57

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mOK1IRWNmco#!

backstage fallout: an emotional Kailtyn on her big win


----------



## Srdjan99

Bad show for an anniversary. Also, I'm sick and tired of this Team Hell No vs Rhodes Scholars feud. I know it's the only tag division feud, but still..


----------



## GOON

MarkL316 said:


> The business?
> 
> You mean the business of John Cena NEVER being allowed to lose unless it is a screw job!? Or how even Ziggler, who WWE seem to want to push can't win a match by himself and his move set is made to look weak as fuck by superman Cena!? Not to mention Ziggler losing to Cena every single week!
> 
> Seriously fuck WWE and FUCK JOHN CENA!!!


Yep, you don't understand the business.

John Cena is going to main event Wrestlemania against one of the biggest stars in the world: The Rock. You want him looking as strong as possible, especially after losing to The Rock the year before. Ziggler is probably going to be in some midcard GEEK feud or thrown into some random multi-man match. Who needs to be made to look strong in the immediate future? Hint: It's not Dolph Ziggler.

Also, I love the people ITT who are complaining about the lack of build, yet they wanted old stars to make cameos who probably would have hindered the build-up to matches in the first place. 

Mongs.


----------



## Duke Silver

Reactions > reasons


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Eh, I DVR that bitch anyways. And with good reason, 3 hours of dog shit every single week with maybe one or two good moments. This Raw was even worse than last week.


----------



## SDWarrior

K.W.H. said:


> Eh, I DVR that bitch anyways. And with good reason, 3 hours of dog shit every single week with maybe one or two good moments. This Raw was even worse than last week.


I don't think it was a bad Raw. It just wasn't what many expected nor was it "special".


----------



## BANKSY

Punk's inspiration for his promo.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I thought it was bad. I fast forwarded through most of it, almost every single thing bored me except the best parts like always. Truly painful to watch, even if it was a regular episode.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I totally thought a stable was going to be born starting with Cesaro and Flair. They would work wonders together. Would have been a much better payoff than what we got.


----------



## Srdjan99

I'll always wonder how Ric Flair's hair keeps at yellow hue? Does it smoke or drink coffee?


----------



## samizayn

"What does the letter C have to do with anything"

Big Show comes out with these lines that absolutely make me crack up sometimes.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

BANKSY said:


> Punk's inspiration for his promo.


dat skinnyfatass chicago waiter Punk


----------



## DA

Srdjan99 said:


> I'll always wonder how Ric Flair's hair keeps at yellow hue? Does it smoke or drink coffee?


He gets too close to the sun with all dat Jet Flyin' :flair


----------



## Saint Dick

GOON The Legend said:


> Yep, you don't understand the business.
> 
> John Cena is going to main event Wrestlemania against one of the biggest stars in the world: The Rock. You want him looking as strong as possible, especially after losing to The Rock the year before. Ziggler is probably going to be in some midcard GEEK feud or thrown into some random multi-man match. Who needs to be made to look strong in the immediate future? Hint: It's not Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Also, I love the people ITT who are complaining about the lack of build, yet they wanted old stars to make cameos who probably would have hindered the build-up to matches in the first place.
> 
> Mongs.


So you're saying it's impossible to make Cena look strong without shitting on Dolph?


----------



## Medo

*So HBK didn't show up and Orton lost to whatever his name is, yea the show sucks badly.*


----------



## Dragonballfan

greendayedgehead said:


> "What does the letter C have to do with anything"
> 
> Big Show comes out with these lines that absolutely make me crack up sometimes.


That shit was hilarious, Del Rio was killing him :lmao


----------



## mblonde09

HornyforStratus said:


> *Trish was perfect*, she had a Huge ass, *amazing boobs.* What else is needed from a woman? absolutely nothing.


Amazingly fake. If she was perfect, like say Kelly Kelly, she wouldn't have needed to get two silicone bags put in her chest.



roadkill_ said:


> *Is this worth watching* to laugh at?


More than your posts are worth reading, that's for sure.


----------



## virus21

mblonde09 said:


> Amazingly fake. If she was perfect, like say Kelly Kelly, she wouldn't have needed to get two silicone bags put in her chest.


Kelly Kelly perfect!?:lmao


----------



## Lien

Think everyone will have covered most of the stuff on last night's show. Usually try to see things optimistically and defend WWE where possible but it's hard to defend yesterday's Raw. It was a disappointment, plain and simple.

Also, although I liked the fact that there was a mini-brawl, the ending just felt rushed. Screamed of "we've overran here, going to have to be quick."


----------



## HornyforStratus

Kelly Kelly was all fake as well. I know Trish's breast were fake, but they were amazing.


----------



## Duke Silver

Nothing fake about that ass, and that ass > K2


----------



## Figure4Leglock

RAW was decent, but all the hype surrounding the 20th anniversary a huge let down, i liked the video clips from past, Flair was Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!! as always , but in the end it was just another RAW. Punk /Rock segment that ended the show wasn`t as intense as last week , although they got physical it was very anti-climatic. But i know they both up their game even further in coming weeks.

So in short, as 20th anniversary RAW , show was a let down. But was decent as weekly Raw.


----------



## Necramonium

Find it bullshit hat HBK and Austin rather go to a gun show of all events (there is only one Raw 20th Anniversary, gun shows are all over the place, and seeing the controversy around weapons right now, even worse decision to go to a gun show rather than show up at Raw 20th), even undertaker not showing up even though he lives in the area of the show.


----------



## Shazayum

Necramonium said:


> Find it bullshit hat HBK and Austin rather go to a gun show of all events (there is only one Raw 20th Anniversary, gun shows are all over the place, and seeing the controversy around weapons right now, even worse decision to go to a gun show rather than show up at Raw 20th), even undertaker not showing up even though he lives in the area of the show.


They can do whatever the fuck they want, they owe nothing to us or to the show.


----------



## GOON

Saint Dick said:


> So you're saying it's impossible to make Cena look strong without shitting on Dolph?


Who else could he "shit" on that isn't involved in a major program? Dolph is the only one at the moment. 

Plus, nobody is going to remember Dolph losing a cage match to John Cena once he cashes in his MITB contract and wins the title.


----------



## samizayn

Oh, and another thing. Cesaro's theme fucking sucks, it's shameful.


----------



## RatedR10

mblonde09 said:


> Amazingly fake. If she was perfect, like say Kelly Kelly, she wouldn't have needed to get two silicone bags put in her chest.
> 
> 
> More than your posts are worth reading, that's for sure.


Kelly Kelly... perfect!? What the fuck?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I just watched the show and....what? I really looked forward to something more than this shit. It was the 20th anniversary. They even made it sound bigass beforehand. What was special? Nothing at all. The Rock concert? naa, he did one last year too on a regular Raw. Mick Foley? naah he´s there from time to time.

The best part was Miz Tv...and that says alot about this episode really. Ric Flair is a god, made me laugh as hell when he started to do his routine, I love the guy.


----------



## dxbender

lol


----------



## Cyon

This episode of RAW turned out to be a very nice Trish Stratus appreciation night. That is all.


----------



## DOPA

*Raw thoughts*

* Very good opening segment. This Del Rio/Big Show feud feels fresh and exciting after months of staleness surrounding the WHC. Del Rio plays a really good face right now and is so believable. Hard not to like him. Had good control over the crowd and was actually quite funny unlike the other faces that suck up to the crowd. Even his mic skills whilst not brilliant seem much more natural and suited to a babyface. He did a very good job. Big Show was great in this segment and this is definitely one of the best promo segments he's done since turning heel. Whilst he was obviously whining he came off as menacing and intimidating like a monster heel should. Ricardo played his part well and was hilarious throwing the confetti all over big show. Del Rio is getting great reaction as a face and will continue to rise if he keeps this up and keeps being booked like he is. Colour me fucking surprised, one of the people who I cared about the least in WWE in two weeks has turned into the only face I am somewhat invested in.

* Orton vs Barrett was a good match. Orton put over Barrett CLEAN. WOW. Huge win and rub for Barrett right there. Also makes the IC title seem much more prestigious. Orton gave a lot to Barrett by letting him dominate a lot of the offense and it did not come across as a fluke whatsoever. Really convincing win. Even the bull hammer elbow was delivered better than normal. I believe this loss is a step to setting up Orton going heel.

* The Team Hell No skit was great. Really funny stuff, loved that Kane and Bryan agreed to lie about each other and both gave hilarious answers at the end of their reasoning behind why they liked each other. But the stars of this segment were Sandow and Shelby. Their interaction was comical gold, Sandow correcting every "mistake" Dr. Shelby made and lecturing/criticizing him about his work until Shelby did the funniest freak out I've seen in a long while. Really entertaining stuff.

* Both Kane and Bryan's matches vs Sandow and Rhodes were really short. I didn't mind them winning as they lost the previous week but I felt as though not enough was given to Rhodes Scholars. Especially Sandow who was almost squashed in his match against Kane. They deserved to be given a little more than what they were booked to cement them even further as credible threats.

* I've always had the approach "less is more" with the Shield and that they should make sure they keep the mystique and allure around the Shield. Whilst WWE has certainly done that I feel as though ever since after TLC they really haven't done enough to keep interest in this group and angle. The attack angles are starting to wear a bit thin and I feel as though WWE are getting lazy with the way they are booking them. The three that came out to save Foley all made sense, the fact Sheamus and Orton came out has interesting implications in the future on how they handle potentially teaming together against the Shield. JBL did an excellent job putting over Ryback as someone who wasn't afraid take on multiple people at once to give a beating. But all in all surely WWE could have given a bit more to the Shield and was Foley the right guy to do it against? Did have to come at his expense when he is getting inducted into the HOF? If you are going to use Foley I would have at least had the Shield lay out Foley in a vicious brutal way to put over how relentless and remorseless these young guns are. I just wish WWE would do a little bit more with the Shield and I hope they do in the next couple of weeks to the Rumble.

* Eve vs Kaitlyn was a good match. Very enjoyable for the time it got. Definitely the best match they've put on together, no question about it. I liked the story surrounding the little bit of build up this got with Eve trying any way she could to get out of it and to win at all costs. Kaitlyn is still a bit green but looked pretty good here. She delivered a fantastic spear to win the match which threw me off. Really good. Great moment for Kaitlyn and a perfect time for her to win in front of her hometown. She got a nice pop for winning the title at the end. Nice to see a Divas title change hands with a little bit of build. It's not great but its a start.

* Sad to see Eve go. She is one of the few divas that I really liked in WWE (the others being AJ, Natalya and Paige) and she had a good character going for herself. Gonna miss her, hope she'll be back. Another blow for the division.

* Clay delivered a very rushed interview that wasn't good at all before facing Punk in a match. This was a glorified squash match to give Punk something to do. Nothing more to be said. Wasn't a good match and Punk was a little sloppy too. I guess at least there was some continuity picking up on what Punk said about Clay in his pipebomb last week.

* Short and sweet promo by Punk. Very effective and telling and with a lot of conviction from Punk as usual. The distinctions between him and Rock and fact and fiction I felt were very nicely played out. Great stuff.

* Sheamus vs 3MB again? Just why fpalm. This was a horrible match and it did nothing for either side. 3MB look weak as it took all three to beat Sheamus in a match by cheating and it derails Sheamus's momentum by taking a pointless loss. Definition of a waste of time and filler.

* Much much better promo from Cena this week. Although he had his usual silliness he had a sense of intensity and attitude behind his words that has been missing for most of his rivarly with Ziggler. Nice to see Cena finally step it up a little in the feud.

* Miz TV aside from Cesaro's input I felt was awkward. Miz really comes off as a condescending jerk still and does not seem to be playing a face right now that I could get behind. Not only does he have the corny jokes that Cena and Sheamus have but he acts like a complete jackass too. Haven't been liking Miz's face run as of yet. Naitch was Naitch really. I'd say he was mildly comical but its pretty sad to see him still trying to strut and elbow drop jackets. Cesaro's contribution to this segment was great. I loved how he ripped into Flair for his money handling and his 4 ex wives relating it to a common american trait especially. I think Cesaro needs work on his delivery but his content here was the best he's come out with since he started doing this anti-america gimmick. Overall bad segment.

* AJ's promo was decent, it felt really contrived with the wedding stuff until her own wedding was shown which brought out the unstable side of her. Her message about Cena taking away everything she ever wanted was powerful but I felt like it could have been delivered better from her end. Ziggler's promo was a lot better this week, much more comfortable and natural and his tone was better too. He seems better at backstage interviews and cutting promos solo instead of trading back and forths where he has seemed very canned. Good return to form for Ziggler though.

* Cena vs Ziggler was once again a great match with some horrible horrible booking. Ziggler stole the show here with his usual great selling and some really awesome spots, especially the DDT from the top rope. But super Cena has indeed returned. Once again surviving interference from AJ, Big E and two Ziggler finishers...I have nothing more to say. I have lost all hope with WWE knowing how to build up stars when facing Cena when they keep continuing to think that Cena should have the majority of the wins giving little credibility to his opponents. How are we supposed to buy into Ziggler as our future world champion if he has everyone interfering on his behalf and throws everything but kitchen sink at Cena and STILL CAN'T BEAT HIM. Ridiculous. Grade MFF for miserable fucking failure on the booking.

* The Rock concert aside from the absolutely hilarious song on Vickie Guerrero was very disappointing. I would go as far as saying it was bad. Rock's humour against Heyman was really flat and we saw less intensity on the part of the great one till the end of the segment. Rock put back on his serious mode with Punk and cut a very short but great promo part on Punk which put over Punk as a dominant threat to the great one whilst once again selling the match. But then all of that is lost when Punk comes down and Punk and Rock have one of the weakest brawls I've seen in a long time in wrestling. They were literally rolling around and holding each other, hardly any punches were thrown and there was zero intensity behind it. It looked so ridiculous. After a fantastic first week of build last week this build has suffered and gone a step back on this Raw. Let's hope they pick it up on SD.

Overall this was not as bad of a show as some people are saying. It was a decent Raw but for a Raw built as its 20th anniversary show this was extremely disappointing. The most disappointing aspect really being the lack of surprises for the event. It felt like just a regular Raw with some extra clips thrown in from the past. It did not feel as special as it should have been.

2.5/5


----------



## mblonde09

On another note, anybody see how pleased and smug Vince looked during/after that Del Rio segment? Probably had a hard-on at the realisation one of his pet projects, finally got some semblance of a reaction from the fans - even if it was lukewarm at the most. Del Rio, is an awful face... but not as horrible as the Miz - he is just embarassingly bad, in the face role.



RatedR10 said:


> Kelly Kelly... perfect!? What the fuck?


Why the confusion? Pretty/beautiful face, amazing body, toned, not too skinny - but most importantly of all, perfect, NATURAL breasts. No cosmetic surgery in sight. You may find this hard to believe, but breast implants, do not equal perfection. The need to undergo plastic surgery to enhance appearance, negates any claim to perfection.


----------



## DOPA

mblonde09 said:


> Yep, pretty face, amazing body, toned, not too skinny, but most importantly, perfect, NATURAL breasts. No cosmetic surgery in sight.


Dude she's plastic as fuck and looks like an orange. I'm not gonna judge you if that's your taste but she does nothing for me.


----------



## Shazayum

mblonde09 said:


> Yep, pretty face, amazing body, toned, not too skinny, but most importantly, perfect, NATURAL breasts. No cosmetic surgery in sight.












SO HOT BRO


----------



## mblonde09

HornyforStratus said:


> *Kelly Kelly was all fake as well.* I know Trish's breast were fake, *but they were amazing*.


Nothing fake about Kelly - she's 100% natural. Also, Trish's boobs looked horrible... too big for her frame and had a veiny look, due to the skin being stretched over the bag. Most Yanks have been conditioned to think that breast implants actually look good, so it's not surprising you'd think a couple of immobile, bolt-ons look amazing.



Crusade said:


> *Dude she's plastic as fuck* and looks like an orange. I'm not gonna judge you if that's your taste but she does nothing for me.


Nothing plastic about Kelly, whatsoever.



Shazayum said:


> SO HOT BRO


I was talking about her appearance, not her actions. I believe that pic pre-dates her WWE career, anyway.


----------



## superfudge

The Rock's song about Vickie Guerrero was probably written by Jerry Lawler. He is the most unbearable person in WWE, and I can't believe the blind love he still gets round here. This place usually turns on people when they get annoying. Why is The Rock exempt? He should be a much hated figure on here now.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Because a couple of poor jokes about Heyman is negated by a funny song about Vickie, and 2 great segments on Raw and Smackdown last week. Stop getting your panties in a bunch because everyone isn't ready to hate everyone and everything you hate.*


----------



## -Extra-

"Horrible tonight" should be Vickies theme.


----------



## GOON

superfudge said:


> The Rock's song about Vickie Guerrero was probably written by Jerry Lawler. He is the most unbearable person in WWE, and I can't believe the blind love he still gets round here. This place usually turns on people when they get annoying. Why is The Rock exempt? He should be a much hated figure on here now.


What would you prefer?


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Just finished RAW as my satellite was again messed last night.

Pretty ok RAW, Shield brawl was good, Flair made me laugh though probably out of awkwardness.

Cena vs Ziggler definitely was ridiculous, with Big E doing everything in his power and Ziggler pulling out all the stops and all it takes is one AA?

AJ's screaming didn't help.

Rock and Punk was great as expected, Rock concert left alot to be desired however.

As before, a pretty ok RAW ; nothing special.


----------



## Necramonium

The Rock: "I cant say that, this is a PG show"...

States Paul Heyman has a small penis and twinky tits and calls Vickie a biatch...

I can already see a little kid in the audience asking his dad what a biatch is.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap









:kurt


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

LOL everybody butthirt on here because Ziggler lost. Please.. How about the whole Fucking show sucked! And I wasted 3 hours of my life I will never get back..


----------



## YoungGun_UK

The Show pretty much sucked no question, a shame because they had created a buzz after last week and it should have been easy to carry that over with a Legends 'Show' which we all expected, they really dropped the ball this week. The Rock and CM Punk (who were on screen for less than 15 minutes I presume) were the only thing worth watching, the rest sucked.


----------



## Humph

Y'all tripping, the show was a fun watch.


----------



## Jingoro

once again superman cena can absorb two or three times the punishment he dishes out, but still wins in the end with his gay ass finisher. it's almost like cena's superman act has leveled up to something even more ridiculous than i've ever seen in the last 2 weeks. not even trying to make it seem anywhere near believable anymore. 

also, isn't it pretty much standard practice that wrestlers don't climb the cage or climb a ladder as fast as they really are capable of? cena scaled the caged and climbed over as fast as he could could. so how ridiculous does it make all the other attempts to climb out look when they are moving 1/4 of that speed? god, cena fucking sucks. 

i thought the rock's song about vickie was hilarious and so did most of the crowd. they were cracking up. the heyman song sucked and the absence of a cm punk song was very stange. i guess that's the problem about the rock's gimmicks and matching him up with punk: there isn't anything about punk you can make fun of unless you go the worked shoot route and the rock doesn't do that. punk isn't a cornball superman like cena with a million things to poke fun of.

aj could barely climb the cage and once she did she just sat there. totally pointless. she did look hot though. also, nice to hear jim ross for a bit and jbl the whole show. less air time for cole and king the better. they are horrible.


----------



## Arjento

Does anyone know what the original song is, when Rock sang to Vicky?


----------



## Jingoro

^ it's eric clapton - wonderful tonight






btw, how to i embed youtube videos in posts? i clicked on the youtube icon and then pasted the url in between the two youtubes and i get a blank sqaure. i gave up and just posted the link instead.


----------



## dxbender

Jingoro said:


> ^ it's eric clapton - wonderful tonight
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcuMVsAFiZc
> 
> btw, how to i embed youtube videos in posts? i clicked on the youtube icon and then pasted the url in between the two youtubes and i get a blank sqaure. i gave up and just posted the link instead.


You just use the stuff after the v=, so in your case, use the youtube tags, and put fcuMVsAFiZc inbetween the tags


----------



## StarzNBarz

Twinkie Tits :lmao


----------



## Jingoro

dxbender said:


> You just use the stuff after the v=, so in your case, use the youtube tags, and put fcuMVsAFiZc inbetween the tags


oh thanks. it's different here from other forums i go on. i rep'd you.


----------



## BHfeva

I dunno what you guys are on about, i LOVED The Rock tonight, i laughed my ass off and had ALOT of fun watching his segments.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Why did Vince really even want the concert? It just seemed out of place for this feud.


----------



## The Dazzler

For an anniversary show I expected Brock, Triple H, Taker or Stone Cold to show up. I guess Stone Cold can't if he isn't doing Wrestlemania. Showing up would start rumours. Still I expected something.

The good parts. Everything with Punk. He's raised his game now Rock is here.  Rock concert was worth the wait. I didn't like the Paul Heyman stuff, but the Vickie song. Omg I loved it. Every time I watch it back the "No biatch!" cracks me up. Rock and Sock connection back stage was good. Del Rio as a face, I'm rooting for him which is weird. Dr Shelby with Hell No and Rhodes Scholars, haha. I love these two teams. I hope they keep this going.

Bad parts.
Miz vs Flair. God Miz is awful. I was cringing through it all. Him acting tough to Cesaro. Crowd didn't respond. Yeah, like *you* can kick his ass.

Shield, I think are getting lost in the shuffle with the Rock back. Seems like they're just doing the same thing every week. Been too long since we've heard them speak.

Cena vs Dolph. WTF? I get Cena has to win. Why not have a competitive match with Dolph and Cena eventually winning. Dolph looks good, Cena gets the win. Instead they have Cena no sell everything. Made Dolph look like a joke. Especially with him promising the performance of his life. Why do that promo if you know you're going to lose like that?

AJ is starting to annoy me. She never bothered me until this week. I don't know what she's trying to show with her "acting". She just pulling faces and hoping we think she's crazy? It ain't working. Just annoying the fuck out of me. :no:


Also they didn't really hype the rumble match at all.


----------



## Brye

Was playing poker during the show but from what I saw, it seemed a little uneventful.

Cena beating Dolph like that AGAIN is a tad ridiculous, imo.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

Pretty average show, not terrible but disappointing. Barrett going over Orton clean was a big shock and the biggest shock of night. Kaitlyn becoming Diva's champion was also a cool moment. Vince/Show/Del Rio segment wasn't bad, especially opening the show, and Big Show was really good on the mic. The singles matches between Hell No and Rhode Scholars should have been longer, They lasted, what? 2 minutes? I had no problem with Bryan and Kane going over, if they're to drop the titles at Royal Rumble, they need to be booked strong. The Rock and Mick Foley segment was great, probably better than the entire Rock Concert, Vickie Guerrero shouldn't have interrupted, could have been much better if they left it to Rock and Mick. It was cool to see Heath Slater win the Battle Royal and see Sheamus loss, but it wasn't as shocking when Barrett went over Orton. I enjoyed the Miz TV Segment with flair, I'm also not angry that Cesaro got beat down by both men, letting Flair have his moment, which I'm fine with. Ziggler vs Cena was solid, and Cena going over Ziggler again, after kicking out of all of Ziggler's finishers is hilarious, can't wait to see everyone's reaction to it. Rock concert was ok but disappointing, It got better when rock called out Punk and The Rock being serious. It would've been better, if there was more interaction between Rock and Punk instead of that crappy brawl at the end. Although, seeing the sighting of Finlay and Jamie Noble was pretty cool. So yeah, Not a bad show, but for the 20th anniversary, it should have been better.


----------



## TOM MADISON

Brye said:


> Was playing poker during the show but from what I saw, it seemed a little uneventful.
> 
> Cena beating Dolph like that AGAIN is a tad ridiculous, imo.


LOL!

That's what i do pretty much every monday night. Play some online poker while watching RAW. Only way to go through this 3 hours fuckfest! ahah!


----------



## just1988

*This show really didn't feel like the big anniversary that it was being tipped to. The ending really made the show for me, having that pull apart totally surprised me and gave it tons of hype....looking forward to next week already!*


----------



## TheRainKing

just1988 said:


> *This show really didn't feel like the big anniversary that it was being tipped to. The ending really made the show for me, having that pull apart totally surprised me and gave it tons of hype....looking forward to next week already!*


Looked completely forced to me. Punk and Rock have only just started feuding and have had 1 promo together and we're suppose to believe that their hatred for each other is so intense that they need to be separated by officials.

Then again, forced/non-believable stuff is the norm for the WWE these days, so by those standards I guess it was alright.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

TheRainKing said:


> Looked completely forced to me. Punk and Rock have only just started feuding and have had 1 promo together and we're suppose to believe that their hatred for each other is so intense that they need to be separated by officials.
> 
> Then again, forced/non-believable stuff is the norm for the WWE these days, so by those standards I guess it was alright.


the whole Punk/Rock feud seems forced. Their promo on Raw last week was forced, they tried to redo something that can't be redone. They should have just given them a normal feud, had Punk come out and explain why he hates/attacked The Rock on 1000 Raw, Rock come out and talk about revenge and winning the WWE Title. Instead they tried to do another 'shoot-opera' feud where they shoot at each other repeatedly and Punk brings up random superstars that have nothing to do with the feud (Bryan, Tyson Kidd) just to try and create attention. That didn't work out, so this week they tried to copy the Brock/Cena feud with both Rock/Punk going all out on each other, that didn't really work so well either. These two should just be given a natural feud and let it build, but WWE has tried to force it too much. I guess blame also goes that this long-hyped feud only really has 3 weeks of build up.


----------



## Shazayum

TheRainKing said:


> Looked completely forced to me. Punk and Rock have only just started feuding and have had 1 promo together and we're suppose to believe that their hatred for each other is so intense that they need to be separated by officials.
> 
> Then again, forced/non-believable stuff is the norm for the WWE these days, so by those standards I guess it was alright.


You do make a good point, would probably explain why I didn't feel excited for the brawl at all.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I don't think it seemed forced. Punk has clearly stated his hate for Rock, so not really unbelievable that he would start a fight with him. And this feud is already better than Cena/Rock ever was.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/ric-flair...properly-wooooo-wwecom-exclusive-jan-26084613

wwe.com exclusive: Flair/Miz and Flair/ADR/Ricardo.

pretty cool and ADR looks natural there.


----------



## superfudge

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Because a couple of poor jokes about Heyman is negated by a funny song about Vickie, and 2 great segments on Raw and Smackdown last week. Stop getting your panties in a bunch because everyone isn't ready to hate everyone and everything you hate.*


I don't know how you think his song about Vickie was funny and what he said about Heyman was poor. It's all the same juvenile bullcrap. I'm not saying everyone should hate what I hate, I'm saying The Rock absolutely fits the criteria of what's hated on this forum. He's tired, repetitive and unfunny. When he's not dispensing catchphrases that just sound forced, he's making John Cena look like Dave Chappelle whilst The Rock looks like Dane Cook. He's everything that the IWC should hate and more, but he's let off because he was an integral part of an era that's long gone.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Expecting Brock, Taker (and if he's got something planned with Punk at Mania?!) Austin were less likely with us being so close to WrestleMania but I think we expected HBK and Triple H to have a segment (HBK(and Austin) had other commitments which ruled this out an probably gave Triple H no segment to work with, OK that's fine, they still had so much they could have done. 

New Age Outlaws, were working house shows a while back, how about giving them a match on RAW against a team like PTP for example, The legends they _did_ have were used so poorly, Rock and Foley barely had 10 minutes worth on the night and Flair (a Legend he is, isn't really a cornerstone of '_Monday Night RAW_'. What about giving Foley a 10+ minute promo? What about using Foley as a plot device for Punk to get heat with a GTS/Anaconda Vice and Rock to make the save playing into the brawl to end the show, making enough time for Rock's Concert to actually have some real content. 

I think they could easily have done a better job of meshing the past and future more rather than advertising it like a lite 'RAW1000' and giving us a regular RAW + Rock.


----------



## murder

Except Rock is entertaining and he's not doing the same stuff 52 weeks a year.


----------



## superfudge

Okay, that is one thing I like about The Rock, he's rarely there.


----------



## murder

superfudge said:


> Okay, that is one thing I like about The Rock, he's rarely there.


Yes, the current roster is strong enough to easily get 2.5 ratings each week. They don't need the Rock. They don't need Lesnar, Hunter, Taker as well. I have no idea why WWE regularly brings them back because the current roster does a fantastic job, don't they?


----------



## A$AP

They clearly wanted Raw 1000 to be the big celebration show. Get over it guys.

The show itself on the other hand was the worst in months. This 3 hour format is sucking the life out of anyone who still tunes in.


----------



## BHfeva

To be honest i don't care what the hell The Rock says, its his delivery and aura that make it for me


----------



## peowulf

just1988 said:


> *This show really didn't feel like the big anniversary that it was being tipped to. The ending really made the show for me, having that pull apart totally surprised me and gave it tons of hype....looking forward to next week already!*


Finlay made the show for me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

murder said:


> Yes, the current roster is strong enough to easily get 2.5 ratings each week. They don't need the Rock. They don't need Lesnar, Hunter, Taker as well. I have no idea why WWE regularly brings them back because the current roster does a fantastic job, don't they?


They got 2.5 ratings plenty of weeks without Rock, so calm down.


----------



## Doc

Didn't enjoy Raw at all. Thought it was bare in content, and as much as I like Rocky they need to star closing the show with a wrestling match and quit closing it with promos and the like. 

Divas division is now confirmed dead with Eve leaving, seems Sheamus is stuck in in the Orton period of his career now, Ziggler should have beaten Cena, Team Hell No is now just a corny joke and for the love of god somebody retire Lawler already.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

although it was good show, rocks segment was just brilliant lol..so suprised he said biyatch as well lol, mick foley copying the rock was hilarious too

but still for 20 years of raw....which has more importance than raw's 1000 episode imo, take, lesnar and god knows who else should have been on this show


----------



## TromaDogg

K.W.H. said:


> They got 2.5 ratings plenty of weeks without Rock, so calm down.


fpalm

That was his point...the current roster is only good enough to get those kind of ratings. Adding a star like The Rock bumps the overall rating to around 3.0 or more, even if the rest of the show is full of the same low grade shit it has been for the most part since the switch to the 3 hour format.

Anyways, there's another thread for ratings talk.

This show....I didn't enjoy much. The Cena/Ziggler match was decent, but the constant Cena kickouts, extremely poor ring psychology (ie. Cena immediately climbing the cage with no signs of having been bashed full force in the skull by the cage door only seconds before fpalm) and awful 'overcoming the odds' BS Cena victory really soured it for me. The Rock concert was the worst one I've seen The Rock do (and I've seen them all)...only 2 songs, neither of them very funny, neither of them about his opponent and a minor scuffle with CM Punk at the end. I really hope they do a better job during the 'go home' show next week.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Just seen that Austin wasn't there due to being booked at a Shot Show in Vegas. Oh well.

Must say, he is looking fucking badass with that beard he has now!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

superfudge said:


> I don't know how you think his song about Vickie was funny and what he said about Heyman was poor. It's all the same juvenile bullcrap. I'm not saying everyone should hate what I hate, I'm saying The Rock absolutely fits the criteria of what's hated on this forum. He's tired, repetitive and unfunny. When he's not dispensing catchphrases that just sound forced, he's making John Cena look like Dave Chappelle whilst The Rock looks like Dane Cook. He's everything that the IWC should hate and more, but he's let off because he was an integral part of an era that's long gone.


*Because the Vickie song was hilarious. Heyman was poor, and some of Rock's jokes have been poor, but it's overshadowed by the Punk/Rock segment last week where he killed it, the Smackdown! segment with Rhode Scholars, and everyone knowing even in his rusty state he's still better than everyone there. He does a hell of a lot more good than he does bad. Your problem is that you choose to focus on the bad, make yourself unhappy if you want. I will continue to have fun, and be entertained (I know it's forbidden for some in this forum, but I'll do it anyway).*


----------



## Rick Sanchez

TromaDogg said:


> fpalm
> 
> That was his point...the current roster is only good enough to get those kind of ratings. Adding a star like The Rock bumps the overall rating to around 3.0 or more, even if the rest of the show is full of the same low grade shit it has been for the most part since the switch to the 3 hour format.
> 
> Anyways, there's another thread for ratings talk.
> 
> This show....I didn't enjoy much. The Cena/Ziggler match was decent, but the constant Cena kickouts, extremely poor ring psychology (ie. Cena immediately climbing the cage with no signs of having been bashed full force in the skull by the cage door only seconds before fpalm) and awful 'overcoming the odds' BS Cena victory really soured it for me. The Rock concert was the worst one I've seen The Rock do (and I've seen them all)...only 2 songs, neither of them very funny, neither of them about his opponent and a minor scuffle with CM Punk at the end. I really hope they do a better job during the 'go home' show next week.


I got the joke, I was just being sarcastic. And he red repped me just for that, what a sorry ass excuse for a red rep. :bs:


----------



## HornyforStratus

More Trish gifs please


----------



## VDC

Rock was cool 4 LIFE


----------



## Rick Sanchez

On the 30th Anniversary Raw, will we be mad that John Cena didn't show up?


----------



## BANKSY

John Cena is there every week and will be until the day he dies.

:cena3


----------



## DA

BANKSY said:


> John Cena is there every week and will be until the day he dies.
> 
> :cena3


What if they get a John Cena hologram and he is here forever? A hologram would probably sell a move just as good as the real Cena i.e not at all :barkley He ain't ever going away :cena3


----------



## CGS

K.W.H. said:


> On the 30th Anniversary Raw, will we be mad that John Cena didn't show up?


You make it sound like Cena won't still be active member come raw 30th :cena2


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I try not to have such horrible thoughts. 

...the horror.


----------



## JLawls91

When were the former wrestlers shown on Raw? Were they even?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Just Rock. Foley and Flair.


----------



## Apocalypto

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> You make it sound like Cena won't still be active member come raw 30th :cena2


He will be 45/46. Not old as Flair but certainly not in his prime anymore with his degenerating health and injuries mounting up.


----------



## HornyforStratus

GIFSoup


----------

